# Gamer Pc Kaufberatung



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Liebe User,
nach einer sehr sehr schweren Geburt habe ich endlich das Geld aufgesammelt und möchte mir einen nagelneuen, frischen und guten Pc kaufen zum zocken, damit ich auch in 2 Jahren damit in Ruhe spiele spielen kann.

*Ich habe momentan 650€ zur verfügung , die ich ihn einen neuen Pc inverstieren möchte.*

Ich habe zuhause eine 600gb Festplatte und 2 Laufwerke rumliegen die jeweils 2 jahre alt sind aber immer noch zufriedenstellend.
nur weiß ich nicht ob die Sata haben oder ATA oder wie immer das auch heißt.
Wie kann ich das nachgucken ?
Also bitte macht vorschläge , was ich mit für 600-650€ für einen Computer kaufen könnte.

Kann mir also bitte jemand einen Tipp oder Rat geben welche Einzelkomponente sich lohnen zu kaufen um einen guten Pc bauen zu können für den Preis von 650€ .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mischa

vielen dank im vorraus 


*edit: habe gerade gesehen das hier welche für 650€ diesen Rechner hier verkaufen.
One Computer Phenom II X4 955, 4x 3.2 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x

Ich denke aber mal das wenn ich für 650€ einzelteile kaufe ich 
a.) bessere teile kriege
b.) günstiger sein wird

oder ?*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das nachgucken ?


 
Sata sieht so aus. KLICK
IDE ist breiter.



Xburn schrieb:


> *edit: habe gerade gesehen das hier welche für 650€ diesen Rechner hier verkaufen.*
> *One Computer Phenom II X4 955, 4x 3.2 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x*
> 
> *Ich denke aber mal das wenn ich für 650€ einzelteile kaufe ich *
> ...


 
Jo, da ist ein ganz billiges Mainboard eingebaut, billiger gehts nicht, dann steht nichts vom Netzteil da, das ist schon mal schlecht.
Und die 5770 ist zwar OK, aber für eine DX11 Karte zu langsam.
Auf jeden Fall was eigenes zusammenbauen, ist besser.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

> Sata sieht so aus. KLICK
> IDE ist breiter.


kann ich das den irgendwo im system nachgucken ob die sata ist oder nicht ?
das gleiche gilt für die laufwerke


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Dafür reicht es, wenn du ins Bios guckst, bzw. ein Programm wie Everest benutzt, das sollte das anzeigen, was verbaut ist.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *edit: habe gerade gesehen das hier welche für  650€ diesen Rechner hier verkaufen.
> One Computer Phenom II X4 955, 4x 3.2 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3,  1000GB, 20x*



Unter Komponenten steht leiser AMD Kühler:



> Damit Ihr System optimal gekühlt ist verwenden  wir  nur leistungsstarke Kühler die sehr leise sind. Somit haben sie optimale  Kühlung und dennoch eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung, was bei vielen  anderen Kühlern nicht der Fall ist.


Außerdem bekommt man ein tolles 500 Watt OEM Netzteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Unter Komponenten steht leiser AMD Kühler:


 
Nö, da steht, dass es ein AMD zertifizierter Lüfter ist, also ist damit der Boxed gemeint.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, da steht, dass es ein AMD zertifizierter Lüfter ist, also ist damit der Boxed gemeint.



Ja meine ich doch. Und der ist nach meinem bisherigen Wissen laut und hat eine nicht gerade gute Kühleistung, oder willst du mich jetzt endgültig aus dem Konzept bringen? 

P.S.: Das mit dem leisen AMD Kühler war somit sarkastisch gemeint.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Nö, hab ich nicht vor, dass der Boxed für einen sehr leisen Rechner steht, weiß man doch.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich nicht vor, dass der Boxed für einen sehr leisen Rechner steht, weiß man doch.



Habe selbst einen Intel Boxed im PC und ich höhre den nur wenn ich gerade keinen Sound an habe beziehungsweise kein Headset auf habe! 

Von den Temperaturen nicht zu reden 40° im Idle sind doch Toll!

Er ist anscheinend verzweifelt auf der Suche nach seinem BIOS.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Mal eben das Seitenteil öffnen und reinschauen geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich schneller als mit irgendwelchen Programmen was rausfinden wollen.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal eben das Seitenteil öffnen und reinschauen geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich schneller als mit irgendwelchen Programmen was rausfinden wollen.



Ja aber dann muss man das unglaubliche Hindernis überwinden welches die Schrauben darstellen, dass kann den Laienen schon verwirren!

Als Grafikarte empfehle ich schonmal eine 5770 oder wenn du damit wirklich 2 Jahre durchhalten will eine 5850.

Oder welche Auflösung hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo
habe gerade fotos geschossen von innereren des alten pc's

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/FVmUhWxApg.jpg

hier sind meine beiden festplatten abgebildet.
eine von ihnen hat 650gb und die andere weiß ich leider nicht.
*ICH GLAUBE* das eine der beiden einen SATA anschluss hat , weil sie keinen breiten stecker hat mit diesem teil hier:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/bKaEAwJb1j.jpg

sondern zwei kurze wie man es auf dem bild sieht.

die andere hingegen hat keinen SATA anschluss , GLAUBE ICH !
sie hat einen breiten stecker hinten drinnen wie das vorrige bild angezeigt hat.

Meine Laufwerke als Foto mit den Anschlüssen:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/VY48yzSTdj.jpg

Beide Laufwerke haben ebenfalls so einen stecker drinnen:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/bKaEAwJb1j.jpg

Nun ist die Frage.
wenn ich mir einen neuen pc für 650€ zusammenstellen lasse, kann ich die festplatte weiterbenutzen also die NICHT sata festplatte ? oder geht das nicht mehr ?
nehmen die neusten mainboards NUR satas auf ?
weil so spare ich motz viel geld 

Die andere Frage ist , wie ich rausfinden kann wie viel gigabyte meine andere festplatte hat.
ich weiß , das einer meiner beiden 650 oder 640gb hat , nur weiß ich nicht wie viel gigabyte die andere hat ?



*p.s:*
bald stelle ich bilder herein , von einem selbst zusammengestellten pc
wo ihr mir wenns geht , super beraten könnt 
wäre zumindest nett 


*edit:*


> Als Grafikarte empfehle ich schonmal eine 5770 oder wenn du damit wirklich 2 Jahre durchhalten will eine 5850.
> 
> Oder welche Auflösung hast du denn überhaupt?



Habe eine Auflösung von 1440*980 oder sowas.
ich habe selbst auch oft gutes über die 5770 gehört, doch ist die 5850 ca. 60€ teurer 
mal schauen


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

Also du hast recht die Linke Festplatte auf dem ersten Bild hats Sata, die anderen nur IDE. Moderne Boards haben soweit ich weiß so einen IDE Anschluß wenn überhaupt.

Was wiederum heißt, du musst zwei der 3 Dinger loswerden.

Laufwerke sind nicht teuer.

/Edit: Ich zocke mit meiner 5770 Hawk auf 1680x1050 dass so lange Spiele die keine Grafikartenkiller sind, GTA 4 läuft auch absolut flüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Die Sata Platte ich kein Thema, die IDE Geräte schon, denn mehr als 2 kann man bei den neuen boards nicht mehr nutzen.
Daher würde ich ein Laufwerk entsorgen, denn mehr als eins braucht man einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

vielen dank 

So die Sache ist nun , wie ich rausfinden kann wie viel Gigabyte die *SATA *fetsplatte von mir hat , und wie viel Gigabyte die NICHT *sata* festplatte von mir hat.
damit ich die SATA festplatte bei dem neuen pc benutzen kann.
ich weiß nicht wie viel gigabyte meine SATA festplatte hat , ich weiß nur das eine der beiden festplatten 650 gb oder so hat.

jedenfalls hier sind die Pc's die ich mir zusammengebastelt haben.
was sind die besten , preisgünstigsten davon ?
und wie kann man diese auch nochmal billiger machen oder erstteile verbessern oder ergängen?
hier nun die pc's :

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würde den vierten nehmen, mit dem 945, denn der reicht locker.
Du kannst einfach auf "Computer" gehen (oder Arbeitsplatz) und dort dir die Größe der Festplatte über Rechtsklick anzeigen lassen, dann weißt du es.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme an die größere ist die Sata.

Eine 5830 lohnt nicht wirklich dann lieber gleich eine 5850, der Aufpreis von 5770 zu 5830 ist um die 70 Euro dafür bietet nicht genug Mehrleistung.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

ein kumpel sagte mir das es entscheidend ist , welche festplatte man hat.
den die datentrransferrate ist sehr wichtig, hingegen sind die laufwerke eher unwichtig.
stimmt das ?



> Ich nehme an die größere ist die Sata.
> 
> Eine 5830 lohnt nicht wirklich dann lieber gleich eine 5850, der Aufpreis von 5770 zu 5830 ist um die 70 Euro dafür bietet nicht genug Mehrleistung.


eine gtx260 ist doch besser als eine ati readon 5770 oder ?
würde eine gtx260 den nicht reichen ?




> Du kannst einfach auf "Computer" gehen (oder Arbeitsplatz) und dort dir die Größe der Festplatte über Rechtsklick anzeigen lassen, dann weißt du es.


finde nix , wo ist das ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ein kumpel sagte mir das es entscheidend ist , welche festplatte man hat.
> den die datentrransferrate ist sehr wichtig, hingegen sind die laufwerke eher unwichtig.
> stimmt das ?


 
Das Laufwerk ist das unwichtigste Teil eines Rechners, ob es nun IDE oder Sata ist spielt keine Rolle.
Eine Sata Platte ist wegen der Kabel schon besser, allerdings sind sie kaum schneller als IDE Platten.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

> Das Laufwerk ist das unwichtigste Teil eines Rechners, ob es nun IDE oder Sata ist spielt keine Rolle.
> Eine Sata Platte ist wegen der Kabel schon besser, allerdings sind sie kaum schneller als IDE Platten.


sicher ???
reichen den 500gigabyte aus ?
also 150 davon gehen bei C.// drauf
das heißt ich habe nur 350 Giga zur verfügung reichen diese ?
und ich kann einfach mein normales laufwerk benutzen was ich auch momentan drinnen habe.
wenn ich den 4ten nehmen sollte,
muss ich mir ein neues gehäuse kaufen , da ist leider keins dabei 
ebenfalls kann ich da denke ich beim netzteil sparen oder ?
wie viel watt brauche ich ca. ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Eine 500GB Platte reicht erst mal, man kann ja immer noch eine weiter einbauen, wenn gebraucht.
Du kannst das IDE Laufwerk weiter benutzen, wenns nicht kaputt ist, ists egal.
Der 945 reicht, dafür dann eine 5850 kaufen, dann hast du gute Spieleleistung.
Als Gehäuse kannst du das Asgard nehmen, das reicht völlig.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

> Eine 500GB Platte reicht erst mal, man kann ja immer noch eine weiter einbauen, wenn gebraucht.
> Du kannst das IDE Laufwerk weiter benutzen, wenns nicht kaputt ist, ists egal.
> Der 945 reicht, dafür dann eine 5850 kaufen, dann hast du gute Spieleleistung.
> Als Gehäuse kannst du das Asgard nehmen, das reicht völlig.


mir hat gerade ein kollege einen super tipp gegeben.
und zwar kann ich mir erstmal 2gb ddr3 kaufen , weil 4gb drr3 braucht kein einziges spiel im moment.
ich kann ja mit der zeit aufrüsten, damit ich momentan nicht so viel ausgebe.
ich habe gerade gesehen das ich eine 600gb festplatte habe, weiss nun nicht ob das die sata ist oder nicht.
jedenfalls hat die 600gb.
wenn 150gb davon bei C./ draufgehen habe ich immer noch 450gb und die reichen ALLE MALE 
zudem ist das netzteil meines erdachtens überteuert, weil man für den preis ein besseres kriegt.
wie viel watt brauche ich den ca. ?

die ddr3 ram kosten 104€ und haben nur 1333 mhz.
für 103 € kriege ic 4gb ddr3 ram mit 1600 mhz , also wiederrum besser.
wenn ich mir die 2 gb ram MOMENTAN nicht hole und beim netzteil spare kann ich mir ein gehäuse kaufen und einen besseren prozessor , weil die 5830 reicht doch alle male oder etwa nicht ? ö.Ö
der prozessor ist vll gut aber ein prozessor für 130´€ kann einfach nicht gut genug sein , im gegensatz zu der graka (5830) für 210€
oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Nimm gleich 4GB RAM, alles andere ist Unsinn.
Der 945 reicht locker, dafür kannst du eben eine 5850 nehmen oder eben ein besseres Gehäuse.
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht locker, Arctic Fusion oder Sharkoon Rush Power.


----------



## Xburn (4. Mai 2010)

> Nimm gleich 4GB RAM, alles andere ist Unsinn.
> Der 945 reicht locker, dafür kannst du eben eine 5850 nehmen oder eben ein besseres Gehäuse.
> Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht locker, Arctic Fusion oder Sharkoon Rush Power.


bei der nr. 4 , wo die 5830 dabei ist , ist kein gehäuse dabei , falls du es bemerkt hast xD
einer hat mir geschrieben das die 5830 lediglich 10% besser sei , als die 5770
ist das wahr ??

zudem soll AMD ein unglaublicher stromschlucker sein , der zwar preisgünstiger ist als die intel reihe dennoch es sich spätestens bei der stromrechnung zeigen wird ... :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Sie ist schon etwas schneller, kommt halt aufs Spiel drauf an.
Aber sie ist etwas zu teuer, daher kann man lieber noch etwas drauflegen und eine 5850 nehmen.
Für reines DX11 sind aber alle ATIs eigentlich zu langsam.
Daher kannst du auch erst mal eine 5770 nehmen und später eine 6000er ATI einbauen.
Beim Case kannst du das Asgard nehmen, ist günstig und reicht.


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> beim netzteil spare



Warum hast du nicht gleich gesagt das du ein Feuerwerk planst?^^

Nimm was ansändiges es wurden ja schon zwei Namen genannt, alternativ kann man noch sagen BeQuiet, Couger.

Bloß kein LC-Power!


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Sie ist schon etwas schneller, kommt halt aufs Spiel drauf an.
> Aber sie ist etwas zu teuer, daher kann man lieber noch etwas drauflegen und eine 5850 nehmen.
> Für reines DX11 sind aber alle ATIs eigentlich zu langsam.
> Daher kannst du auch erst mal eine 5770 nehmen und später eine 6000er ATI einbauen.
> Beim Case kannst du das Asgard nehmen, ist günstig und reicht.



kann ich den die 5770 als crossfire teil benutzen ?
wäre die dann besser als eine 5850 ??

Habe 2 std mit einem kumpel überlegt um 2 geile pc's zu machen die so ca. in meinen preis reingehen.
wir haben also einen intel pc und einen amd pc gebaut, nur weiß ich nicht was in diesem fall empfehlenswerter wäre.
guckt euch das mal an:

*Intel pc:*

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/lqwYG1BNch.PNG

ggf. kann man beim intel das mainboard hier nutzen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-H55-UD3H, Intel H55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express


*Amd Computer:*

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/9WJ4HHl0kn.PNG


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kann ich den die 5770 als crossfire teil benutzen ?
> wäre die dann besser als eine 5850 ??
> 
> Habe 2 std mit einem kumpel überlegt um 2 geile pc's zu machen die so ca. in meinen preis reingehen.
> ...



Ok also, die 5770 geht als Crossfire jedoch braucht man dann auch ein enstprechendes Board.

2 5770 sind meist so schnell wie eine 5870 oder etwas besser.

Ich habe leider wenig Ahnung von MBs

Ich würde wahrscheinlich ein anderes Netzteil nehmen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a491016.html

jenes zum Beispiel.

oder das

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a320800.html


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

habe 650€
vielleicht kann ich das restliche geld irgendwo noch reininvestieren
oder habt ihr vielleicht vorschläge ob ich was von meinen genannten teile am preis reduzieren kann ??
also einfach vorschläge ? smile
was ist den nun von den besser ? der amd oder intel ? 

das board ist ebenfalls cross tauglich meine ich 

sind diese vorschläge besser als die vorherigen 5 rechner ?

*edit:*
deine links gegen nicht :/


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde eine Single GPU derzeit noch zweien bevorzugen wenn du das Geld für 2 5770er hast geht auch eine 5850.

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen ob AMD oder Intel besser ist, Geschmacksache,

AMD: besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis
Intel: Meist ein bischen schneller (gemessen an AMD Prozessoren der selben Leistungsklasse) aber teurer.

Wie bereits gesagt ich habe von MBs keinen Plan aber du kannst vielleicht sparen wenn du auf Crossfire verzichtest.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

sind diese vorschläge besser als die vorherigen 5 rechner ?


welchen würdest du nun empfehlen
den am oder intel , welcher ist besser ???

deine links gegen nicht

wäre dieses netzteil hier auch okay ?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> habe 650€


Schau mal hier vorbei.


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Schau mal hier vorbei.



Das ist genau das was ich ihm schon die ganze Zeit zeigen wollte ich habs nur nicht gefunden.

@Xburn: Warum gehen meine Links nicht?

BeQuiet ist auch gut. Ich würde aber zum Sharkoon tendieren:

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Schau mal hier vorbei.


das mainboard ist ******** 
asrock ist immer ********


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das mainboard ist ********
> asrock ist immer ********



Schau mal was unter der Empfehlung steht.

Niemand verpflichtet dich exakt dieses Mainboard zu nehmen.

Ich dachte immer ******* hat nur 5 Buchstaben und nicht 6.  Schon lustig diese Zensur. Ist das Wort ******* wirklich so unzumutbar?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> das mainboard ist ********
> asrock ist immer ********


Ahh.. immer wieder solch Aussagen...dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Die Teile sind absolut nicht *******.
Die Asrockteile sind absolut in Ordnung. Die gefallen mir besser als z.B. die Mainboards von MSI.  

Außerdem dient die Konfig als Orientierung. Wenn du also lieber zu einem ASUS greifen möchtest, wird es sicher auch noch im Budget liegen. 

edit:


> Schau mal was unter der Empfehlung steht.
> 
> Niemand verpflichtet dich exakt dieses Mainboard zu nehmen.


Danke(!).


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

dein vorschlag ist ganz okay
aber eine 5850 ist einfach zu teuer
diese 300€ sind zuviel ..
macht es den eine 5770 nicht ?
oder eine 4870 oder 4890 ??


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

In welcher Auflösung zockst du noch gleich? Bzw wird ein Tft auch noch gekauft oder ist eines vorhanden?


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> In welcher Auflösung zockst du noch gleich? Bzw wird ein Tft auch noch gekauft oder ist eines vorhanden?



1440x900

bla bla


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> 1440x900
> 
> bla bla


 bla bla? soll was heißen?


Also für die Auflösung reicht die 5770. Kannst also zugreifen.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Also für die Auflösung reicht die 5770. Kannst also zugreifen.


ist die den zukunftssicher ?
mein monitor reicht mir momentan alle male, aber wenn ich mal einen neuen kaufe für 100 oder 150€
reicht dann immer noch eine 5770 ?
weil ich mein man kriegt doch für den aufpreis von 20-30 € eine bessere graka
zb eine 4850 oder 4890 oder sowas.
die müssen doch viel besser sein oder ?

wie ist die 5770 im vergleich zur gtx260?

ist die 5770 zukunftssicher ?
ist die GUT ?
reicht sie für die aktuellen games ?



> bla bla? soll was heißen?


mit bla bla meinte ich 1440x900, wusste nicht ob das nun richtig ist.
aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die maximalleistung 1440x900 ist
bei meinem games kann ich komischerweise auf 1900xbla bla   einstellen.
ist das normal ?

wo kann ich nachgucken , was die maximal auflösung ist ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Im Grafikkartentreiber


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Im Grafikkartentreiber


wie komme ich dahin ?

bitte auch die restlichen fragen beantworten soweit es geht ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dir ein neues Tft holst, dann nicht gleich das größte. 

Ich bin jetzt von einem 24"Tft 1920x1080 (60Watt) auf eine 20" Tft 1600x900 (23Watt) der Philips E Seire umgestiegen. [Das Tft ist ein echt Geheimtipp -super Bedienung z.B per Knopfdruck von 16:9 auf 4:3 wechseln, so kann man auch alte Spieleklassiker wie Ao2 nochmal einwerfen..^^]

Somit habe ich genug Pixel für Windows und in Spielen reicht auch locker die Auflösung 1366x768. Somit werde ich mit der 5850 noch sehr lange auskommen. Selbst mit einer 5770 wäre ich gut bedient.


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine 5770 die reicht für die meisten Games auch noch bei 1680x1050, bei Spielen wie Metro kann man das natürlich vergessen. Aber GTA 4 läuft ohne Probleme auf hohen Settings.

Die 5770 ist ungefähr so schnell wie eine 4870, und einbischen langsamer wie eine GTX 260.

Was hast du für eine Karte Nvidia oder ATI? Rechtsklick auf das Desktop und dann steht er da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie ist die 5770 im vergleich zur gtx260?


 
Sie ist langsamer.



Xburn schrieb:


> ist die 5770 zukunftssicher ?


 
Nein, aber sie reicht bis zur 6000er Reihe.



Xburn schrieb:


> ist die GUT ?


 
Ansichtssache. 



Xburn schrieb:


> reicht sie für die aktuellen games ?


 
Eigentlich schon, kommt darauf an, welche Auflösung und welche Qualitätsmaßnahmen man reinkloppt.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Ich bin jetzt von einem 24"Tft 1920x1080 (60Watt) auf eine 20" Tft 1600x900 (23Watt) der Philips E Seire umgestiegen. [Das Tft ist ein echt Geheimtipp -super Bedienung z.B per Knopfdruck von 16:9 auf 4:3 wechseln, so kann man auch alte Spieleklassiker wie Ao2 nochmal einwerfen..^^]


unter welchen einstellungen kann ich NUN nachgucken , was meine maximal auflösung ist ??? XD



> Ansichtssache.


mal anders gefragt.
welche graka würde den für die aktuellen games reichen ?

mein kollege hat eine gtx260 und zoggt damit crysis auf ultra high ruckelfrei.
seine auflösung ist 1280xbla bla
also ziemlich okay
würde es den dann besser eine 5830 zu holen die auch wiederrum besser ist als die gtx260 (glaube ich)


----------



## Squatrat (5. Mai 2010)

Die 5770 reicht locker ein Jahr selbst bei 1680x1050 solange du keine Dinger wie Metro spielst, dann lieber gleich eine 5850.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> unter welchen einstellungen kann ich NUN nachgucken , was meine maximal auflösung ist ??? XD


 
Geh mal bei der Systemsteuerung auf Anzeige und dann unter Auflösung schaust du, was eingestellt ist und was du einstellen kannst.
Hast du deinen Monitor per DVI Kabel angeschlossen?



Xburn schrieb:


> mal anders gefragt.
> welche graka würde den für die aktuellen games reichen ?


 
Eine 5770 würde mit deiner Auflösung reichen.
Eine gebrauchte 4890 wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber die zieht deutlich mehr Strom als eine 5770.



Xburn schrieb:


> mein kollege hat eine gtx260 und zoggt damit crysis auf ultra high ruckelfrei.
> seine auflösung ist 1280xbla bla
> also ziemlich okay
> würde es den dann besser eine 5830 zu holen die auch wiederrum besser ist als die gtx260 (glaube ich)


 
Die GTX 260 ist eine gute Karte, sie bietet eine bessere Bildqualität als die ATI, daher braucht man auch die Qualitätsmaßnahmen nicht so reinkloppen wie bei einer ATI und deshalb ist die GTX 260 auch immer noch sehr schnell.
Da musst du schon eine 5870 einbauen um einen Unterschied feststellen zu können.

Die 5830 ist aber recht teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie nicht soo viel schneller als die 5770 ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

1280x1024 (4:3)/ 1280x720/1366x768 (16:9) ist für Tft's bis ~19"/20" gut. Ab 22" sollte die Auflösung schon 1680x1050 gewählt werden, damit es nicht pixelig aussieht.

Die maximal Auflösung für deinen Monitor erfährst du so:
 -> Rechtsklick auf den Destop
   -> Eigenschaft
      -> Anzeige und dann den Regler für die Auflösung ans Limit treiben.

Bei Win7
-> Rechsklick
  -> Bildschirmauflösung

Wie Quanti schon sagte:
Wenn du gebraucht günstig an ne 4890(nicht unbedingt Referendesign wählen) oder an eine GTX260 kommst, hättest du ausreichend Power für die nächste Zeit. Die GTX260 ist zwar langsamer, aber dafür darf man bei Nvidia eher auf AA verzichten, da die Bildqualität so schon recht gut ist. 

Bei Gebrauchtkauf aber immer auf Rechnung und am besten auch auf OVP achten.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/KUs1dEZ4vt.PNG
so hier ein vergleich mal !

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 Vapor-X Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder

http://www.waldi.biz/cstore/PowerCo...B-PCIe-2xDVI-I-DDR5/product.html/eid_1802279/

also das wäre doch okay oder etwa nicht ?

eine gtx260 kostet 10€ mehr , weiß nun nicht was besser sein soll.
ich DENKE mal ati weil das auch direct x11 hat, würde auch gerne metro usw. auch zoggen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Dann hast du den Monitor als per VGA angeschlossen?
Welcher Monitor ist es denn?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

Wie groß ist der Monitor? Mein lieber mann..^^ Kann der Montor die Auflösung auch korrekt darstellen?



> Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 Vapor-X Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> also das wäre doch okay oder etwa nicht ?


 190!? Viel zu teuer!! Da bekommst du ja schon ne nagelneue Powercolor 5830 PCS+ für 200€. Diese könnte man sogar recht lecht auf 5850 Niveau takten.

Preise immer mit www.geizhals.at oder www.schottenland.de vergleichen! Amazon kannst du bei Hardwar vergessen. Evtl Amazon.uk/com, aber da auch nicht immer.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Viel zu teuer!! Da bekommst du ja schon ne nagelneue Powercolor 5830 PCS+ für 200€. Diese könnte man sogar recht lecht auf 5850 Niveau takten.


also von takten halte ich nicht wirklich was, die experten sagen immer
takten ist schlecht und verkürtzt die zeit der graka

hier nochmal paar vorschläge der *!!! 4890 !!!*

PowerColor ATI Radeon HD4890 PCS+ Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik

XFX ATI Radeon HD4890 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik

XFX ATI Radeon HD4890 Grafikkarte Lite Retail: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ist die den so gut wie eine 5850 ??
weil eine 5850 ist einfach ZU teuer ...

*edit:*

http://geizhals.at/a452156.html


*edit²:*



> Wie groß ist der Monitor? Mein lieber mann..^^ Kann der Montor die Auflösung auch korrekt darstellen?


wo kann ich den nun das sehen ?
muss meinen vadda ma morgen fragen wie groß der is
oder kann ich das nachgucken wie der heißt in meinem rechner ?? XD
bei mir steht nur Plug and Play monitor oder so xP


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> also von takten halte ich nicht wirklich was, die experten sagen immer
> takten ist schlecht und verkürtzt die zeit der graka


Quatsch, wer sagt das?? Gerade GPU OC zahlt sich aus. Das darfst du mir glauben.
Wenn man moderat und sauber übertaktet ist das völlig okay und risikofrei. Natürlich sollte man nicht einfach drauf los takten und so lange an die Spannung nicht erhöht passiert auch nichts.

Eine 5850 ist etwa 15-20% schneller als eine Standard 4890 (850Mhz). Eine 4890 € 1000Mhz kommt der 5850 schon sehr nahe. 

200€ ist aber auch für ne 4890 deutlich zu viel. Die sollte max 155€ kosten. Ich habe damals ne gebracuhte Sapphire 4890 Toxic (960Nhz) für 150€ mit OVP und Rechnung gekauft. Die ging sogar locker auf 1015Mhz und da war noch deutlich Luft nach oben. 

Guck einfach mal bei ebay oder du da günstig weg kommst.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Eine 5850 ist etwa 15-20% schneller als eine Standard 4890 (850Mhz). Eine 4890 € 1000Mhz kommt der 5850 schon sehr nahe.


würdest du mir also empfehlen eine 4890 zu kaufen ?
weil die weiteren 70€ habe ich leider für keine 5850 das ist zu teuer sorry xP
vielleicht kann man ja mit der zeit die 4890 takten oder so ..
wie viel kostet den eine mit 1000 Mhz ?
also maximal !!! 200€ mehr auch nicht 

wäre eine gtx26o besser als eine 4980 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Kannst du nicht einfach nachschauen, welchen Monitor du hast?
Hersteller, Modell, Bezeichnung, steht doch alles am Monitor drauf.

Dass bei dir Plug & Play Monitor steht, liegt daran, dass du keinen Treiber drauf hast.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Kannst du nicht einfach nachschauen, welchen Monitor du hast?
> Hersteller, Modell, Bezeichnung, steht doch alles am Monitor drauf.
> 
> Dass bei dir Plug & Play Monitor steht, liegt daran, dass du keinen Treiber drauf hast.


Fujitsu Siemens Computers
Modell: W9Za
*Fujitsu-Siemens ScaleoView W19-1*



Steht jedenfalls hinten auf dem Bildschirm
ich habe gerade W9za bei google eingegeben und da kamen welche mit einem runden städer, meiner ist aber nicht rund.
ich glaube meiner hat 19 zoll

* Edit:*

HABE MEINEN GEFUNDEN !!!

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Fujitsu%2BSiemens%2BScaleoView%2BW19%2B1-65-65286.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_fujitsu_siemens_scaleoview_w19_1_p65286.html&usg=__YBbia0nF2jzqGdw-oRMq3yofkTk=&h=180&w=200&sz=6&hl=de&start=3&sig2=s8zxWAmqZLuo4QFSvVIKaw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=pGo0y-yZp3jaQM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dscaleoview%2Bw19-1%2Bfujitsu%2Bsiemens%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=J9DhS7KoDpW4sgb76K3pDw


*edit2:*

hier die technischen daten von meinem

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...=1&hl=de&tbs=isch:1&ei=J9DhS7KoDpW4sgb76K3pDw


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

Dann kauf dir am besten eine 5770 1GB His iCooler für 129€ mit 24Garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

1440x900 Pixel ist die native Auflösung des Monitors.
Schließ den mal per DVI Kabel an und installiere den Monitortreiber, dann verschwindet die merkwürdige Auflösung, die allerdings nur von der Grafikkarte kommt, denn das ist die maximal Auflösung, die die Grafikkarte kann.
Also ein Grafikkartentreiberupdate kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Dann kauf dir am besten eine 5770 1GB His iCooler für 129€ mit 24Garantie.


wieso den keine 4890 ??? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Weils die nicht mehr neu zu kaufen gibt.
Oder eben Restverkäufe noch irgendwo, die dann aber überteuert sind.
Außerdem verbraucht die 4890 mehr Strom als die GTX 480.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Außerdem verbraucht die 4890 mehr Strom als die GTX 480


*ö.Ö*
jetzt ernsthaft ???
natürlich gibts die noch zu kaufen
für 190€ bei amazon
habe doch vorher 4-5 links gepostet ..

ja aber ich will ne graka die auch gut ist weisst du ?
eine gtx260 ist toll , eine ati 5770 weiß ich nicht aber die kostet schließlich 140€
da muss die auch supi sein.
ich brauche so ein zwischending für 170€ oder so
das wäre perfekt :/


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

die 4890 gab's schon vor einem Jahr für ~ 150€ neu. Mittlerweile sind die Kartenauslauf Modelle und rar. Daher die hohen übertriebenen Preise. Ein Tipp sind die 4890 nur noch gebraucht. 190€ ist zuviel. Frü 200€ bekommt man ja schon ne 5830, die leiser ist und weniger strom zieht und zu dem schon Dx11 kompatibel ist.

Mit der 5770 wirst du auch Spaß haben. Also entweder die 5770 für ~130€ oder die 5830~200€. Das sind meiner Meinung machen die einzigen vernünftigen Optionen derzeit. Genung Leistung um Spiele auf deinem Monitor optimal dazustellen haben bei definitiv.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> die 4890 gab's schon vor einem Jahr für ~ 150€ neu. Mittlerweile sind die Kartenauslauf Modelle und rar. Daher die hohen übertriebenen Preise. Ein Tipp sind die 4890 nur noch gebraucht. 190€ ist zuviel. Frü 200€ bekommt man ja schon ne 5830, die leiser ist und weniger strom zieht und zu dem schon Dx11 kompatibel ist.
> 
> Mit der 5770 wirst du auch Spaß haben. Also entweder die 5770 für ~130€ oder die 5830~200€. Das sind meiner Meinung machen die einzigen vernünftigen Optionen derzeit. Genung Leistung um Spiele auf deinem Monitor optimal dazustellen haben bei definitiv.


wie sieht es aus mit metro 2033 auf ultra high mit einer ati 5770 ??

wie sieht es den mit einer geforce 260 gtx aus ?
die kostet auch nur 200€ und soll ziemlich gut sein oder etwa nicht ?

bzw. die ati 5770 ist 1 rang unter ihr , glaube ich.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

Die GTX260 ist eben so schnell wie die 5770. 

Also hier mal die Zusammenstellung rein nach Performance ohne Berücksichtigung irgendwelche Features etc..

100% 5850 
95% GTX285 / 4890@1000Mhz/ 5830@850-900Mhz
85% GTX275 / 4890 / 5830
70% GTX260 / 4870 1GB / 5770 1GB
50% GTS250 / 4850 1GB / 5750 1GB

Ab der Auflösung 1680x1050 würde ich eher zur Stufe "85% GTX275 / 4890 / 5830" tendieren.


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> 85% GTX275 / 4890 / 5830
> 70% GTX260 / 4870 1GB / 5770 1GB


da die Ati 5830 ja anscheinend 15% besser ist als die 5770, würde sich dann empfehlen die 5830 zu kaufen ??
die gtx260 ist ein tick besser als die 5770, schon alleine weil sie 200€
kostet UND bisschen mehr leistung hat.

p.s: habe dir eine PN geschrieben

p.s²:  welches soll ich nun nehmen , meinen zusammengebauten INTEL PC oder den AMD pc ?

*edit:*
wie sieht es mit der performance aus von Metro 2033, Crysis , Crysis 2 (was bald rauskommt), Bad Company 2 , MW2 usw.
mit einer 5770 vergleichen und einer 5830 vergleichen.
will alles auf ultra high zoggen


----------



## der_knoben (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn du die HD5770 für fast 60-70EUR weniger bekommst als eine GTX260, dann kauf dir ne HD5770. Du willst doch nicht für vllt 10% mher Leistung, wenn überhaupt 50% draufzahlen oder?
Das halte ich für ziemlichen Blödsinn.
Das mit Metro auf Ultra High kansnt sowohl mit ner HD5770 als auch mit ner GTX260 vergessen.
Also wenn du 200EUR wirklich ausgeben willst, was aber Quatsch ist, dann nimm die HD4890*/HD5830*. Die ist dann wiederum um einiges schneller als ne GTX260.

Wenn du alles auf Ultra High zocken willst, dann solltest du dir noch nen bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Bei ner Auflösung von 1440x990 wird die HD5850 noch reichen denk ich, alles was drüber ist, ne HD5870/GTX470.

Man bekommt übrigens keine Eierlegende Woll-Milch-Sau für nen Appel und nen Ei. Du musst dich entscheiden, günstig und gut oder teuer und besser/sehr gut.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du die HD5770 für fast 60-70EUR weniger bekommst als eine GTX260,  dann kauf dir ne HD5770. Du willst doch nicht für vllt 10% mher  Leistung, wenn überhaupt 50% draufzahlen oder?


Jep.



> Also wenn du 200EUR wirklich ausgeben willst, was aber Quatsch ist, dann  nimm die HD4890


Wobei man für 200€auch ne 5830 neu bekommt.



> GTX260 / 4870 1GB / 5770 1GB


 P.S. die sind alle ~ gleich schnell, da wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen. Je nach Spiel  liegt mal die, mal die andere vorn


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich verstehe bis jetzt nur bahnhof aber ich vermuliere mal die frage anders:

1. um wie viel ist die gtx260 besser als die ati 5770 ??

2. was ist besser 4890 oder 5830 ?

3. würde es sich lohnen für 200€ eine 4890 oder 5830 € zu kaufen ?

4. hat die 4890 direct x11 ?

5. kann ich metro auf ultra high mit 5830 oder 4890 zocken ?

6. bei bad company z.b steht empfohlen eine gtx260
könnte ich das game mit der gleichen performance mit einer 5770 spielen ?

7. wieso kostet die gtx260 70€ mehr als eine 5770 obwohl die ca. gleich gut sind ? (glaube ich das die gleich gut sind)

8. ich habe nicht genug geld bzw. kein geld für eine 5850, darum wollte ich fragen ob ich mit den grakas wie 5830,4890,5770 für paar jahre gerüstet bin.

9. was ist besser INTEL oder AMD Rechner ? als vergleich  intel core i5 und phenom x4 955/965

10. einer sagte mir das eine 955 und 965 sogut wie gleich sind. stimmt das ? wo ist da den der unterschied wenn eine 10€ mehr kostet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *ö.Ö*
> jetzt ernsthaft ???


 
Die 4890 zieht ganz schön was weg, ist ja eine übertaktete 4870 und die war schon nicht sparsam. 



Xburn schrieb:


> natürlich gibts die noch zu kaufen
> für 190€ bei amazon
> habe doch vorher 4-5 links gepostet ..


 
Aber neu kaufen ist eben ein Witz, niemand kauft die mehr neu.
Gebraucht ist OK, aber nicht neu kaufen.



Xburn schrieb:


> ja aber ich will ne graka die auch gut ist weisst du ?
> eine gtx260 ist toll , eine ati 5770 weiß ich nicht aber die kostet schließlich 140€
> 
> da muss die auch supi sein.
> ...


 
Für den Preis ist es im Augenblick schwer, da bietet sich eine übertaktete 5770 an, die Hawk z.B.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus mit metro 2033 auf ultra high mit einer ati 5770 ??


 
Wie eine Diashow. 



Xburn schrieb:


> wie sieht es den mit einer geforce 260 gtx aus ?
> die kostet auch nur 200€ und soll ziemlich gut sein oder etwa nicht ?
> 
> bzw. die ati 5770 ist 1 rang unter ihr , glaube ich.


 
Die GTX 260 ist eigentlich auch zu teuer geworden, aber leider bei Nvidia die erste Wahl, wenn die neuen GTXen zu teuer und zu laut sind.
Oder halt warten auf die GTX 460.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

> Für den Preis ist es im Augenblick schwer, da bietet sich eine übertaktete 5770 an, die Hawk z.B.


Die 5770 lassen sich scheinbar alle gute ocen. Da würde ich einfach darauf achten, dass der beiliegende Kühler Heatpipes hat, z.B. im günstigen Fall gleich die His i Cooler. Ein negativ Beispiel wäre die Powercolor, da dieser Kühler über keine Heatpipes verfügt.

Ein Tipp von True Monkey wäre auch das Gigabyte Modell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Was aber nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass gerade die Graka gut läuft, die man gerade gekauft hat. 
Ist wie mit der CPU, einige haben Pech.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, aber die meisten scheinen 900Mhz ohne Probleme zu schaffen. Die Speicheranbindung limitiert bei den Karten zwar aber gerade die Gigabyte Modelle scheinen sich dafür beim Ramtakt sehr freuding zu zeigen. Fragmal True Monkey, ich weiß es nicht mehr auswendig, aber der Wert des Ramtaktest bei seinem letzen Modell war schon krank..^^


----------



## Xburn (5. Mai 2010)

> Für den Preis ist es im Augenblick schwer, da bietet sich eine übertaktete 5770 an, die Hawk z.B.


inwifern ?
kann man etwa eine getaktete 5770 schon kaufen ?
weil ich habe kp wie ich die takten soll , und wenn sie getaktet wäre , wie gut wäre sie dann ?


*Edit:*
Würde eine GTX260 Metro auf Ultra High ziehen ?

Wer hat nun mehr leistung Gtx260 oder 5770 ?
und wie viel ist die eine graka besser als die andere ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Na ja, True ist auch ein wenig krank. 
Aber im positiven Sinne versteht sich. 

Seine Übertaktungsmethoden und Bereiche, in die er kommt, kannst du nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

Er hat ganz normal übertaktet ohne Voltmod. Da die Spannung sich nach seiner Aussage bei dem Gigabyte Modell auch nicht veränern ließe. 



> Seine Übertaktungsmethoden und Bereiche, in die er kommt, kannst du nicht verallgemeinern.


 Naja was er sonst so treibt ist sicher jenseits von gut und böse..^^ 

i





> nwifern ?
> kann man etwa eine getaktete 5770 schon kaufen ?
> weil ich habe kp wie ich die takten soll , und wenn sie getaktet wäre , wie gut wäre sie dann ?



Kauf dir einfach eine dieser Karten. Haben alle Kühler mit Heatpipes.

HIS Radeon HD 5770 Fan, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (H577FL1GD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 Gigabyte-Design, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (GV-R577UD-1GD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

MSI R5770-PMD1G, Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (V214-001R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (21163-10-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das P/L dieser Karten ist auch noch akzeptabel. Alle unter 140€. Mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben.

Takten kann man ganz einfach mit dem MSI Afterburner oder mit dem CCC von ATI selbst. Das CCC muss du ohne hin installieren und den MSI Afterburner findest du bei chip.de  etc... einfach mal googln..


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/lqwYG1BNch.PNG
hier ist eine HIS graka , guck dir mal bitte das an.
ist das eine , die du gerade aufgelistet hast ?
kann man die takten ?
wenn ja wie gut wird die dann ?
geht die schneller kaputt daruch oder so ?

ist eine sapphire nicht besser zum takten , da die wiederrum einen eigenen kühler hat ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

jo das scheint die zu sein. Die kannst du sicher takten. Aber erstmal wird dir die Leistung auch so reichen. 
Pauschal kann man nie sagen wie gut die wird. Aber schaumal im Grafikkarten-Overclocking Unterforum. Da findest du viele Verglecihswerte von anderen Usern. Auch einfach mal googln. 

Nicht jede Sapphire ist besser als alle anderen. Auch wenn Sapphire ein gute Qualität bietet.  Nimm einfach eine aus meiner Liste oben. Die His wäre somit schonmal gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Sooo viel mehr bringt übertakten nun auch nichts. Wenn man um 10% übertaktet, heißts das nicht, dass das Game dann 10% schneller läuft.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Sooo viel mehr bringt übertakten nun auch nichts. Wenn man um 10% übertaktet, heißts das nicht, dass das Game dann 10% schneller läuft.


erhoff ich mir doch stark 

ein kollege hat seinen core i5 750 prozessor von 2,6 auf 3,8 getaktet.
also 4x 3,8
ist das nicht heftig ? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Schon, aber der Prozessor wird stark belastet und das verkürzt die Lebensdauer.
Außerdem verbraucht er deutlich mehr Strom und das steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

vor allem bei dem Sockel..


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

was ist nun besser 5770 oder gtx260 oder 5830 ?
um wie viel besser ist die bessere graka als die andere ?


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2010)

Hd5830 ist besser als GTX260. Test: ATi Radeon HD 5830 (Seite 18) - 25.02.2010 - ComputerBase

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5770 (CrossFire) (Seite 19) - 13.10.2009 - ComputerBase

Im Vergleich zwischen Intel i5 und AMD 955/965 sind die gleich.
Der 965 hat einen um 1 Größeren Multiplikator als der 955, deshalb 10EUR mehr. Merken tut man davon allerdings eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Ahab (6. Mai 2010)

Die drei Karten sind von der Leistung her recht ähnlich. Die HD5770 ist in der Regel etwas langsamer als die GTX260, dafür aber stromsparender, leiser und einfacher zu kühlen und günstiger zu haben als die GTX260. Letztere läuft auch langsam aus und bietet nicht mehr ein allzu gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Die HD5830 ist auf dem Niveau der HD4890, ergo fast immer ein Stück weit schneller als die GTX260. Nur in Nvidia-performanten Spielen ist sie etwas langsamer. Mittlerweile ist sie auch endlich für rund 200€ zu haben.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> was ist nun besser 5770 oder gtx260 oder 5830 ?
> um wie viel besser ist die bessere graka als die andere ?


Die 5830 ist die deutlich flottere von den dreien. Also wenn du unbedingt 200€ ausgeben willst dann hole dir die 5830:
- diese sind alle knapp unter 200€ erhältlich
PowerColor Radeon HD 5830 PCS+, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (AX5830 1GBD5-PPDH/R87F-NI3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 5830, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11169-00-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Club 3D Radeon HD 5830 Overclocked Edition, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (CGAX-58324IDP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
HIS Radeon HD 5830 iCooler V, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (H583FN1GD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

...sooo.. gute Nacht!


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

gut danke wie viel ist die 5830 besser als die 5770 ? Ich will bbc2, crysis und metro auf ultra high zocken. Kantenglättung ist mir egal, ehe kein unterschied.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

gut danke wie viel ist die 5830 besser als die 5770 ? Ich will bbc2, crysis und metro auf ultra high zocken. Kantenglättung ist mir egal, ehe kein unterschied.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

Ultra High kann man bei manchen Spielen erst ab ner 5850/5870. Obwohl, du mit der 5830 in deiner Auflösung noch am ehesten Ultra Highzocken könntest. Ein moderatest OC der Karte um 50Mhz wäre evtl auch nicht schlecht dafür.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Ultra High kann man bei manchen Spielen erst ab ner 5850/5870. Obwohl, du mit der 5830 in deiner Auflösung noch am ehesten Ultra Highzocken könntest. Ein moderatest OC der Karte um 50Mhz wäre evtl auch nicht schlecht dafür.


ein kumpel hat eine gtx260 und spielt crysis auf ultra hoch . bei der maximalen kantenglättung ruckelt das zwar bei ihm doch man sieht mit der ehe kein unterschied.(habe ich selbst gesehen bei ihm)
er hat auch die 32 bit version von windows 7 , 4gb ddr mit jeweils 1600mhz und
eine intel core i5 750.

ich will wie gesagt bad company 2 auf ultra high zoggen können und metro usw.
geht es den mit einer 5830 ?

bei bad company 2 steht z.b EMPFOHLEN : gtx260
da eine ati 5830 besser ist als eine gtx260
müsste ich das doch locker spielen können ?

wie siehts mit metro aus ?


phenom x4 955 oder 965 ? was ist besser ? was lohnt sich mehr ?
einer meiner kollegen meinte die 955 wäre optimaler, wieso weiss ich nicht !

wäre den eine 955 oder 965 besser als ein intel core i5 ?
wie besser ist eins der beiden gegenüber dem anderen ?
was sind die vor und nachteile ?
was würde sich mehr lohnen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Für Ultra High bei Metro 2033 musst du schon eine 5850 ausgraben, sonst wird das nichts.
Eien GTX 260 ist schon OK, bietet aber eben nur DX10 und Metro 2033 ist DX11.
Du hättest also die DX11 Effekte gar nicht, wenn du die Nvidia nimmst.
Kompromis wäre da eine GTX 470, die eine höhere Tesselation Leistung hat als die 5870, also in DX11 schneller ist.
Allerdings kostet die noch einen Ticken mehr als die 5850.


----------



## matze95 (6. Mai 2010)

Grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich die leistung der prozessoren von Spiel zu Spiel. Mal sind die Phenoms mal der i5 schneller. Da das P/L-Verhältnis bei AMD besser ist würde ich dir zu einem 955 BE raten. Schnell, billig und der Sockel AM3 ist auch zukunftssicher.


lg matze


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Für Ultra High bei Metro 2033 musst du schon eine 5850 ausgraben, sonst wird das nichts.
> Eien GTX 260 ist schon OK, bietet aber eben nur DX10 und Metro 2033 ist DX11.
> Du hättest also die DX11 Effekte gar nicht, wenn du die Nvidia nimmst.
> Kompromis wäre da eine GTX 470, die eine höhere Tesselation Leistung hat als die 5870, also in DX11 schneller ist.
> Allerdings kostet die noch einen Ticken mehr als die 5850.


wie sieht es mit einer 5830 aus ?
ist die nicht auch okay für metro ?

wie gesagt ich bin kein millionär aber ich denke mal das ich metro auch mit einer 5830 zoggen kann oder etwa nicht ? direct x11 hin oder her aber ultra high muss doch klappen ...



> Grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich die leistung der prozessoren von Spiel zu Spiel. Mal sind die Phenoms mal der i5 schneller. Da das P/L-Verhältnis bei AMD besser ist würde ich dir zu einem 955 BE raten. Schnell, billig und der Sockel AM3 ist auch zukunftssicher.


was ist dieses P/L verhälltnis ?
du hast ja anscheinend eine 5770 ist die okay ?


Ist eine 5830 zukunftssicher ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit einer 5830 aus ?
> ist die nicht auch okay für metro ?


 
In Ultra High mit aktivierter Kantenglättung kann es eben eng werden, das müsste man halt mal ausprobieren.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin kein millionär aber ich denke mal das ich metro auch mit einer 5830 zoggen kann oder etwa nicht ? direct x11 hin oder her aber ultra high muss doch klappen ...


 
OK, selbst wenns mit Metro so gerade eben läuft, was machst du beim nächsten Spiel, das rauskommt?
Da bist du mit der 5850 einfach besser davor.



Xburn schrieb:


> Ist eine 5830 zukunftssicher ?


 
Zukunftssicher ist keine Grafikkarte. Eine GraKa kauft man eh für den Moment. Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen ist sinnlos.
Nimm eine übertaktete 5770, die ist günstig und auch für Metro OK.
Nur dann eben nicht mit voller Kantenglättung.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Also die 5770 Hawk ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenns eine 5770 werden soll, meine packt locker 950 Mhz Takt da geht aber glaub ich noch einiges mehr. Leise ist sie auch noch.

Aber ich rate dir das du wenn du lieber was schnelleres haben willst definitiv zur 5850, die kostet 50 Euro mehr als eine 5830 und bietet wesentlich mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Aber ich rate dir das du wenn du lieber was schnelleres haben willst definitiv zur 5850, die kostet 50 Euro mehr als eine 5830 und bietet wesentlich mehr fürs Geld.


kantenglättung ist für mich egal
ich will hauptsache das game auf ultra high zocken , würde es den nun mit einer 5830 gehen ?
also OHNE kantenglättung auf ultra high ?



> Also die 5770 Hawk ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenns eine 5770 werden soll, meine packt locker 950 Mhz Takt da geht aber glaub ich noch einiges mehr. Leise ist sie auch noch.


ist eine 5770 Hawk besser als eine 5830 ? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kantenglättung ist für mich egal
> ich will hauptsache das game auf ultra high zocken , würde es den nun mit einer 5830 gehen ?
> also OHNE kantenglättung auf ultra high ?


 
Ohne Kantenglättung ist das kein Problem.



Xburn schrieb:


> ist eine 5770 Hawk besser als eine 5830 ? ö.Ö


 
Nein, die 5770 kommt an eine 5830 nicht ran, weil sie technisch nicht rankommt, egal wie hoch man sie taktet.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Ohne Kantenglättung ist das kein Problem.


ich mein ein kollege hat crysis und spielt das mit einem core i 5 prozessor und einer gtx260
und 4gb ddr3.
und wir haben mal bei dem kantenglättung angemacht.

ÜBERHAUPT kein unterschied ...
wieso ?
nur das es halt geruckelt hat , aber sonst KEIN unterschied

sein prozzi hat sogar 4x 3,8 (übertaktet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Richtig, ist auch meine Meinung, man sieht den Unterschied einfach nicht.
Aber ATI hat nicht so ein gutes Bild wie Nvidia, ohne Kantenglättung kann man auf ATI Karten praktisch nicht spielen.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Aber ATI hat nicht so ein gutes Bild wie Nvidia, ohne Kantenglättung kann man auf ATI Karten praktisch nicht spielen.


aber ich mein wenn später ein game rauskommt , für die die 5850 nicht mehr aktuell ist , dann kann ich die ganzen spiele vergessen oder wie  ? selbst auf hoch ???
weil ohne kantenglättung würde das ja kacke aussehen..
dann lohnen sich geforce mehr oder nicht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn das Grafikkartengeschachere gleich wieder losgehen wird.... 
Aber Bildtechnisch kann ATI nicht mit Nvidia mithalten.
Sie müssen Kantenglättung reinwerfen, damit sie qualitätiv dabei sind, was aber Leistung kostet, so gesehen sind ATIs immer langsamer als die vergleichbare Nvidia Karte.
Mit der 5830 kannst du sicher Metro 2033 auch mit Kantenglättung gut spielen, aber eben nicht mit maximaler Kantengkättung, da muss man Abstriche machen.
Letztendlich fährst du aber mit einer 5850 am besten.

Öhm, mal so nebenbei gefragt, was für Hardware willst du dir denn sonst holen (Brett, CPU) und wo war noch mal das Budget?


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

Also hier sind die 5 beispiele aus dem internet , weiss nun nich welcher dieser rechner besser ist :

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de


Habe 2 std mit einem kumpel überlegt um 2 geile pc's zu machen die so ca. in meinen preis reingehen.
wir haben also einen intel pc und einen amd pc gebaut, nur weiß ich nicht was in diesem fall empfehlenswerter wäre.
guckt euch das mal an:

Intel pc:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/lqwYG1BNch.PNG

ggf. kann man beim intel das mainboard hier nutzen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-H55-UD3H, Intel H55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express


Amd Computer:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/9WJ4HHl0kn.PNG


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Du kannst sowohl den AMD als auch den Intel Rechner wegwerfen. 
Da sind ja sehr merkwürdige Komponenten verbaut... 
vorallem das Netzteil und wozu brauchst du ein H55 Chipsatz, wenn du einen i5 750 einbaust?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist eine 5770 Hawk besser als eine 5830 ? ö.Ö



Nein aber man kann die Hawk höher takten als die meisten anderen 5770, wegen der besseren Kühlung. Das bringt ein paar FPS mehr.

Eine 5830 hat aber einen ganz andere Konstruktion. Ich würde dennoch immernoch zur 5850 raten die 5830 ist zu teuer für ihre Leistung.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst sowohl den AMD als auch den Intel Rechner wegwerfen.
> Da sind ja sehr merkwürdige Komponenten verbaut...
> vorallem das Netzteil und wozu brauchst du ein H55 Chipsatz, wenn du einen i5 750 einbaust?



Das mit dem Netzteil habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt.

Selbst schon zwei andere genannt hier nochmal:
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ich habe hier viel zu viel verpasst glaube ich.

Sry Doppelpost.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Du kannst sowohl den AMD als auch den Intel Rechner wegwerfen.
> Da sind ja sehr merkwürdige Komponenten verbaut...
> vorallem das Netzteil und wozu brauchst du ein H55 Chipsatz, wenn du einen i5 750 einbaust?


was ist mit den anderen 5 links ?



> Nein aber man kann die Hawk höher takten als die meisten anderen 5770, wegen der besseren Kühlung. Das bringt ein paar FPS mehr.
> 
> Eine 5830 hat aber einen ganz andere Konstruktion. Ich würde dennoch immernoch zur 5850 raten die 5830 ist zu teuer für ihre Leistung.


wie viel kostet den ca. die HAWK und wie gut schätz du sie ein ?
crysis azuuf ultra high ? würde das gut sein ?
weil der quantenslipstream sagte das OHNE kantenglättung alle games kacke sind mit einer ATI.
darum würde es ja nix bringen crysis OHNE kantenglättung ! FLÜSSIG ! auf einer ATI zu zocken.
selbst bei einer gtx260 ruckelt es mit kantenglättung drastisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Das mit dem Netzteil habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt.
> 
> Selbst schon zwei andere genannt hier nochmal:
> Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


 
Das Sharkoon ist sehr gut, Enhance baut es, das ist Qualität zum kleinen Preis. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Sry Doppelpost.


 
Du Zau, du. 
Immer diese Postingjäger. 
Ich verstehe gar nicht, wie man so viele Posts haben kann, hat man kein Real Life mehr, oder was?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> was ist mit den anderen 5 links ?
> 
> 
> wie viel kostet den ca. die HAWK und wie gut schätz du sie ein ?
> ...



Da muss man differenzieren Metro ist eines der Spiele mit den größten Anfordereungen für die Grafikarte, ich habe die Hawk GTA 4 geht locker auf High mit mehrfachen AA.

Crysis sollte auch noch gut mit Kantenglättung laufen.

Ich habe 1680x1050 alles was bei mir läuft, läuft bei dir auch.

Die Hawk ist auf jedenfall eine super Karte wenn man auf die 6000 Serie warten will.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

also 56€ für so ein netzteil ist schon bisschen viel wa ? XD
für 40€ kriegt man doch auch ein nettes teil 

p.s: habe gerade einen minijob bekommen, so werde ich bald endlich genug zusammenhaben


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also 56€ für so ein netzteil ist schon bisschen viel wa ? XD
> für 40€ kriegt man doch auch ein nettes teil
> 
> p.s: habe gerade einen minijob bekommen, so werde ich bald endlich genug zusammenhaben



Schick mal den Link von dem "netten Teil". LC-Power 700 Watt?^^


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Die Hawk ist auf jedenfall eine super Karte wenn man auf die 6000 Serie warten will.


inwifern meint ihr das ?
mit warten will ?
was wird den geschehen wenn die 6000 serie da ist ?
werden alle 5xxx karten am preis gewaltig fallen ?
die 6000 serie wird doch massiv viel kosten , wozu dann auf die "warten" ???

kann man den nun mit der hawk crysis auf ultra high zocken ?
weil kollege hat wie gesagt die gtx260
und zoggt das auf ultra high ruckelfrei ohne kantenglättung. mit kantenglättung ruckelt das massiv.

das würde heißt das ich das mit einer 5770 ohne kantenglättung spiele muss  , den sonst würde das hängen.
und wenn ich das ohne kantenglättung spiele sieht das bild ******** aus (wegen ati) und das wiederrum ist dreck 

*edit:*
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30069&agid=240


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> inwifern meint ihr das ?
> mit warten will ?
> was wird den geschehen wenn die 6000 serie da ist ?
> werden alle 5xxx karten am preis gewaltig fallen ?
> ...



Die 5770 schafft Crysis bei deiner Auflösung auf jeden Fall so das es gut aussieht flüssig läuft.

ATI wirft wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr die 6000 Serie auf den Markt die wird auch nicht teurer auls die derzeitige sein, nur am Anfang gibt es wahrscheinlich wieder überzogene Preise. Dann die 5770 verkaufen und eine ATI 6000 mit neuster Technologie und schneller laufendem DX11.

/Edit: Was du jammerst wegen 5 Euro so rum?^^ Das Sharkoon ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Da hast du eine bestätigte gute Qualität


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

meine auflösung ist 1440x900.
hoffe crysis geht dann auf ultra high ab , das wird aber keine kantenglättung schaffen = scheiss bild laut dem einen von gerade 



> ATI wirft wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr die 6000 Serie auf den Markt die wird auch nicht teurer auls die derzeitige sein, nur am Anfang gibt es wahrscheinlich wieder überzogene Preise. Dann die 5770 verkaufen und eine ATI 6000 mit neuster Technologie und schneller laufendem DX11.


-das heißt 1 jahr warten
-das heißt die neusten games auf high spielen zu können was wiederrum bei ati heißt scheiss quali

das ist doch mist ..


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> meine auflösung ist 1440x900.
> hoffe crysis geht dann auf ultra high ab , das wird aber keine kantenglättung schaffen = scheiss bild laut dem einen von gerade
> 
> 
> ...



Crysis läuft auch mit Kantenglättung auf der 5770 auf High, das geht schon dann läuft wohl auch Crysis 2. GTA 4 läuft bei mir auch auf ziemlich hohen Settings. Für 1440x900 reicht die 5770 locker für ein Jahr.

Wenn du jetzt eine 5830 kaufst ist die in 1,5 Jahren auch nicht mehr alle neusten Games auf Ultra High wiederzugeben, dass ist halt so mit der Technik die veraltet.

Wenn du jetzt jeden Monat 10 Euro beiseite lägen kannst plus den Erlös aus der verkauften 5770, dann hast du nächstes Jahr locker die Kohle für ein 6850 (wenn dass Teil so heißen wird), 

Was ist mit dem Netzteil?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt mal eine Zusammenstellung von Hardwareversand, die bauen auch zusammen.

Sind ungefähr 650€ und sehr gut für Games (beinhaltet eine 5830).

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD5830 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD5830, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenfhn CPU-Khler Gro Clockner - AMD/Intel
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Aber irgendwie ist Hardwareversand recht teuer geworden.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt mal eine Zusammenstellung von Hardwareversand, die bauen auch zusammen.
> 
> Sind ungefähr 650€ und sehr gut für Games (beinhaltet eine 5830).
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht aber du wirst wohl nächstes Jahr trotzdem auf die 6000 Serie umsteigen müssen, wenn du auch dann noch alles auf Ultra High spielen willst.

Das Netzteil ist ein bischen teurer als das Sharkoon.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

*so paar ansagen:*

-öhm das gehäuse hat nur 2 usb anschlüsse und ist glaube ich auch zu klein oder ? ö.Ö
dazu hat es keine gehäuse kühler bzw. keine internen kühler ...

-4gb DDR3 ist toll , aber wieso nur 1333 wenn ich für das gleiche geld welche mit 1600 Mhz kriege ? ö.Ö

- wäre der kühler nicht besser ?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Arctic Freezer xtreme Rev 2.0, alle Sockel

- ist das netzteil nicht ETWAS zu teuer ????
ich meine 70€ für ein NETZTEIL ???!!
da bin ich mit dem sharkoon doch zufrieden oder nicht ??


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *so paar ansagen:*
> 
> -öhm das gehäuse hat nur 2 usb anschlüsse und ist glaube ich auch zu klein oder ? ö.Ö
> dazu hat es keine gehäuse kühler bzw. keine internen kühler ...
> ...



Zum Kühler kann ich dir nichts sagen,

der RAM ist super, welchen mit 1600 meinst du?

USB Anschlüsse hast du am Mainboard doch zu genüge oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber du wirst wohl nächstes Jahr trotzdem auf die 6000 Serie umsteigen müssen, wenn du auch dann noch alles auf Ultra High spielen willst.


 
Grafikkarten kauft man sich auch nur für den Moment und nicht für die Zukunft, daher reicht die 5830 auch für jetzt.
Dass das eine 5770 auch kann, weiß ich, aber der TE will unbedingt mehr Leistung als die 5770 hat. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist ein bischen teurer als das Sharkoon.


 
Das Sharkoon gibts bei Hardwareversand nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> -öhm das gehäuse hat nur 2 usb anschlüsse und ist glaube ich auch zu klein oder ? ö.Ö


 
zu klein ist es nicht, keine Sorge. Gehäuse haben in der Regel nur 2 Anschlüsse für USB, an Slot hinten hast du die anderen acht USB Ports.



Xburn schrieb:


> dazu hat es keine gehäuse kühler bzw. keine internen kühler ...


 
Gehäusekühler hat es einen, aber ein weiterer kostet nicht viel, 6 Euro oder so.



Xburn schrieb:


> -4gb DDR3 ist toll , aber wieso nur 1333 wenn ich für das gleiche geld welche mit 1600 Mhz kriege ? ö.Ö


 
Weil 1600er RAM teurer ist und der Unterschied eh nicht kaum merklich.



Xburn schrieb:


> - wäre der kühler nicht besser ?
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Arctic Freezer xtreme Rev 2.0, alle Sockel


 
Nein, der Clockner ist deutlich besser.



Xburn schrieb:


> - ist das netzteil nicht ETWAS zu teuer ????
> ich meine 70€ für ein NETZTEIL ???!!
> da bin ich mit dem sharkoon doch zufrieden oder nicht ??


 
Das Sharkoon gibts bei Hardwareversand nicht und das Cooler Master ist jeden Cent wert.
Ein super Netzteil.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Ja aber die 5770 hällt auch noch das Jahr durch ich dachte er will halt erstmal ein bischen sparen.

Die entscheidende Frage ist ob er selbst baut dann muss er nicht alles bei Hardwareversand bestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, will er bauen lassen und da Alternate noch teurer ist habe ich Hardwareversand genommen.
Leider sind die auch nicht mehr so günstig und einige Sachen gibts da halt nicht, wie das Sharkoon.
Daher das Cooler Master, ist auch von Enhance, also qualitätiv sehr gut.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, will er bauen lassen und da Alternate noch teurer ist habe ich Hardwareversand genommen.
> Leider sind die auch nicht mehr so günstig und einige Sachen gibts da halt nicht, wie das Sharkoon.
> Daher das Cooler Master, ist auch von Enhance, also qualitätiv sehr gut.



Ich will ja auch gar nicht sagen dass das schlecht ist. Nur vorhin hat er gesagt er will nicht 60 Euro für ein Netzteil ausgeben.

Kann man mit Hardwareversand irgendwie ausmachen dass die alles bist auf das Netzteil einbauen?


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Dass das eine 5770 auch kann, weiß ich, aber der TE will unbedingt mehr Leistung als die 5770 hat.


wer ist TE ??

hier ein netzteil:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7


ram mit 1600mhz:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9


beim gehäuse ist doch zuwenig platz oder nicht ?
der hat keinen eigenständigen kühler und auch keine gehäuse kühler, da wäre ein besseres gehäuse nötig oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch gar nicht sagen dass das schlecht ist. Nur vorhin hat er gesagt er will nicht 60 Euro für ein Netzteil ausgeben.
> 
> Kann man mit Hardwareversand irgendwie ausmachen dass die alles bist auf das Netzteil einbauen?


 
Nun ja, ein Netzteil ist nun mal sehr wichtig und da würde ich nicht dran sparen.



Xburn schrieb:


> wer ist TE ??


 
Der bist du. 



Xburn schrieb:


> hier ein netzteil:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7


 
Von den überdrehten Pure Power halte ich gar nichts. Das Netzteildesign ist nicht für die Leistung ausgelegt, dann kannst du eher das Cougar 400 Watt kaufen.



Xburn schrieb:


> ram mit 1600mhz:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9


 
Der hat aber schlechtere Latenzen, was ihn langsamer macht.
Wie gesagt, du merkst keinen Unterschied, glaubs mir. 



Xburn schrieb:


> beim gehäuse ist doch zuwenig platz oder nicht ?
> der hat keinen eigenständigen kühler und auch keine gehäuse kühler, da wäre ein besseres gehäuse nötig oder ?


 
Das Gehäuse ist völlig OK und was soll das mit dem kein Platz?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wer ist TE ??
> 
> hier ein netzteil:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
> ...



TE bist du!

RAM ist nicht verfügbar. Netzteil ist zwar gut aber ich würde eher eins der anderen nehmen.

Thema Gehäuse: Hör auf dein Halbwissen zu verspühen.^^ Was soll da nicht passen?

/Edit: Zu langsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Das Gehäuse hat einen Lüfter vorinstalliert.
Du kaufst fürs Heck noch einen dazu und gut. KLICK


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat einen Lüfter vorinstalliert.
> Du kaufst fürs Heck noch einen dazu und gut. KLICK



Ja genau, dann hast du für ein Jahr Ruhe. Montiert Hardwareversand eigentlich den CPU Kühler? Wegen diesem Transpotschäden Dingens.

@quantenslipstream: Was passiert eigentlich wenn du dei 20.000 Post Marke durchbrichst? Explodieren dann die Server?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ja genau, dann hast du für ein Jahr Ruhe. Montiert Hardwareversand eigentlich den CPU Kühler? Wegen diesem Transpotschäden Dingens.


 
So weit ich weiß, montieren die Tower Kühler nicht, sondern legen sie bei. Selbstmontage ist dann angesagt. 
Daher kann man den PC gleich selbst zusammenbauen, weil echt schwer ist, solche fetten Kühler oder Mainboardausbau einzubauen.
Und dann würde ich sowieso woanders bestellen. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> @quanti: Was passiert eigentlich wenn du dei 20.000 Post Marke durchbrichst? Explodieren dann die Server?


 
Mein Postcounter wird automatisch auf Null gesetzt.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, montieren die Tower Kühler nicht, sondern legen sie bei. Selbstmontage ist dann angesagt.
> Daher kann man den PC gleich selbst zusammenbauen, weil echt schwer ist, solche fetten Kühler oder Mainboardausbau einzubauen.
> Und dann würde ich sowieso woanders bestellen.



 Genau dass meine ich ja, wenn er eh Kühler montiert kann erden Rest auch gleich selbst machen. Denn Netzteil, Grafikarte und Laufwerke einbauen kann ja wohl jeder. (Selbst ich)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Postcounter wird automatisch auf Null gesetzt.



Dann ist doch aber dein Lebenswerk zerstört.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


ist doch ein super netzteil oder ?

Was bedeutet nun TE ??

was ist der unterschied zwischen ram 1333 und 1600???



> Und dann würde ich sowieso woanders bestellen.


wo den ?

bei hoh.de kann man doch noch bestellen oder ?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist doch ein super netzteil oder ?
> 
> Was bedeutet nun TE ??
> 
> ...



DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND äh TE. (Thread Ersteller)

Der 1600 hat schlechtere Latenzen.

Wichtige Frage: Kannst du auch selber bauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Dann ist doch aber dein Lebswerk zerstört.


 
Das Leben kann sehr grausam sein. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ist doch ein super netzteil oder ?


 
Jep, das kannst du nehmen, passt auch problemlos ins Gehäuse.



Xburn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet nun TE ??


 
Thread Ersteller



Xburn schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen ram 1333 und 1600???


 
267MHz 



Xburn schrieb:


> bei hoh.de kann man doch noch bestellen oder ?


 
Jep, kannst dort bestellen.
Lass dir die Einzelteile zuschicken und bau selbst zusammen.
So schwer ist das nicht und viel falsch machen kann man auch nicht.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kannst dort bestellen.
> Lass dir die Einzelteile zuschicken und bau selbst zusammen.
> So schwer ist das nicht und viel falsch machen kann man auch nicht.



Solange man keine ATI 3850 an ein altes 305 Watt Dell Netzteil hängt. 

Man kann es lernen und wenn du Fragen hast sind wir ja da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Solange er kein Intel Prozesor in ein AMD Board reinsetzen will....


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange er kein Intel Prozesor in ein AMD Board reinsetzen will....



Mit einem Hammer Kühler oder was? 

Naja als der Dell dann irgendwann nicht mehr anging wurde mir mein Fehler bewusst.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Solange er kein Intel Prozesor in ein AMD Board reinsetzen will....


hmm ...
ich habe bisschen angst mit der wärmepastete kp wo die hinkommt usw.
ob sie eine mitliefern usw.
und dann das größte problem , die KABEl, da habe ich 0 ahnung aber sonst kann ich das zusammenbauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

WLP ist immer beim Kühler bei, wenn du einen kaufst.
Einfach was raufklatschen und gut, WLP wird völlig überbewertet und die Menge, die man braucht, auch. 

Strippen sind total easy. Alles steht im Mainboardhanbuch, dort steht auch, wie man was zusammenbaut.
Wenn man sich daran hält und bei kritischen Dingen nachfragt, kann nichts daneben geben.

Allerdings sind auch schon ganze Zimmer ausgebrannt beim Rechner Bau.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Allerdings sind auch schon ganze Zimmer ausgebrannt beim Rechner Bau.


ich weiß halt nur das mit den kabeln nicht -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Welche Kabel meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Kabel meinst du denn genau?



Ich nehme an er meint alle Kabel.^^

Steht alles im Handbuch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Die meisten haben Probleme mit der Verkabelung vom Gehäuse und Mainboard.
24 Pin und 4 Pin sind ja echt schnell angeschlossen.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Die meisten haben Probleme mit der Verkabelung vom Gehäuse und Mainboard.
> 24 Pin und 4 Pin sind ja echt schnell angeschlossen.


ich habe mit allen kabeln probleme ..
aber ich mein wenn du mir ehe sagst das die nicht alles da anschließen werden
oder sogar komponente einzelnd schicken MÜSSEn
dann kann ich das doch genausogut zusammenbauen ..

das dumme ist einfach das ich keine person neben mir habe die mich beraten kann.

ihr beratet mich echt gut , aber ich habe keine person die NEBEN MIR ist , halt wegen dem pc.

da habe ich schiss das ich 650€ ausgebe und nur müll geliefert bekomme.

dabei hast du mir voll die angst mit der ati gemacht ..
jetzt habe ich voll den SCHISS-kick , das wenn die zeit gekommen ist
ich mit einer 5830 das game nicht mehr mit einer kantenglättung spielen kann und somit die quali kacke ist...
das wäre bei einer geforce nicht so...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe mit allen kabeln probleme ..


 
Den Netzteil kannst du aber in die Steckdose stecken, oder? 



Xburn schrieb:


> aber ich mein wenn du mir ehe sagst das die nicht alles da anschließen werden


 
doch, alle Kabel, die mitgeliefert werden, müssen auch angeschlossen werden, sonst gehts nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> oder sogar komponente einzelnd schicken MÜSSEn
> dann kann ich das doch genausogut zusammenbauen ..


 
Wie gesagt, sie bauen den Tower Kühler nicht ein, das müsstest du selbst machen und da man dazu in der Regel das Mainbaord ausbauen muss, kannst du den Rechner eben auch gleich selbst zusammen bauen, macht dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr.



Xburn schrieb:


> das dumme ist einfach das ich keine person neben mir habe die mich beraten kann.


 
Aber hier gibts genug und das reicht in der Regel.
Außerdem steht im Handbuch genau drinne, wie das läuft.
Und beim Einrichten von Windows Sieben gibts auch genug, die helfen können.



Xburn schrieb:


> ihr beratet mich echt gut , aber ich habe keine person die NEBEN MIR ist , halt wegen dem pc.


 
Das ist nicht so wild, einfach genau lesen, was steht und dann gehts schon. Jeder hat ja mal so angefangen.



Xburn schrieb:


> da habe ich schiss das ich 650€ ausgebe und nur müll geliefert bekomme.


 
Müll hast du ja nicht bestellt, also bekommst du auch kein Müll geliefert. 



Xburn schrieb:


> dabei hast du mir voll die angst mit der ati gemacht ..


 
Tja, ATI eben...  



Xburn schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich voll den SCHISS-kick , das wenn die zeit gekommen ist
> ich mit einer 5830 das game nicht mehr mit einer kantenglättung spielen kann und somit die quali kacke ist...
> das wäre bei einer geforce nicht so...


 
Bis es ein Game gibt, das mit der 5830 nicht mehr läuft, kannst du schon eine 6850 einbauen.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> doch, alle Kabel, die mitgeliefert werden, müssen auch angeschlossen werden, sonst gehts nicht.


also schließen die doch alle kabel an oder wie ??



> Wie gesagt, sie bauen den Tower Kühler nicht ein, das müsstest du selbst machen und da man dazu in der Regel das Mainbaord ausbauen muss, kannst du den Rechner eben auch gleich selbst zusammen bauen, macht dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr.


das kann aber nicht sein , sonst bezahl ich ja 20€ umsonst, wenn die alles einbauen , dann bin ich mir sicher das die den tower kühler mit einbauen ...
sonst hätten die ja 10000x beschwärden am hals.
woher willst du das eig. wissen ? XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also schließen die doch alle kabel an oder wie ??


 
Klar, wenn du bauen lässt, werden natürlich auch alle Kabel angeschlossen, ich bezog mich jetzt auf das Selbst bauen.



Xburn schrieb:


> das kann aber nicht sein , sonst bezahl ich ja 20€ umsonst, wenn die alles einbauen , dann bin ich mir sicher das die den tower kühler mit einbauen ...
> sonst hätten die ja 10000x beschwärden am hals.
> woher willst du das eig. wissen ? XD


 
Nein, den tower Kühler bauen sie aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht ein. Weil beim Transport das Mainboard beschädigt werden könnte.
Sowas steht in den AGBs der Shops.

Dann lass dir den Rechner mit dem Boxed zusammenbauen und bestellst den Tower Kühler extra und baust ihn selbst ein. Der Rechner läuft ja mit dem boxed.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Dann lass dir den Rechner mit dem Boxed zusammenbauen und bestellst den Tower Kühler extra und baust ihn selbst ein. Der Rechner läuft ja mit dem boxed.


muss ich echt das GANZE mainboard ausbauen um den towerkühler dranzumachen ? ö.Ö

was ist den bei diesem rechner der towerkühler ?
das eine teil für 30 € ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, da du nicht geübt bist, solltest du besser das Mainboard ausbauen, bevor du was kaputt machst.

Der Groß Clockner ist der Tower Kühler.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Nun ja, da du nicht geübt bist, solltest du besser das Mainboard ausbauen, bevor du was kaputt machst.
> 
> Der Groß Clockner ist der Tower Kühler.


ich könnte es doch einfach bei uns nebenan im pc haus vorbeibringen damit die mir für 2€ oder gar umsonst (war letztes mal der fall) mit was einbauen.
wie lange braucht man den um diesen grockner dings da einzubauen ?

ist im gehäuse echt viel platz ?
ist es zu empfehlen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Klar, kannst du auch machen, ein PC Shop macht das sicher.
Das Gehäuse reicht, da passen sogar ganz große Karten rein vom Schlage einer ATI 5970.
Wenn du ein anderes Gehäuse haben willst, dann musst du auch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du ein anderes Gehäuse haben willst, dann musst du auch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


vom optischen sieht das ganz okay aus , habe da rein garnichts auszusetzten.
wollte nur wissen ob das das innere auch okay ist.
dazu gehören : platz, gehäusekühlung usw usw.

Du sagtest das ist hinten nur 1 Lüfter drinnen oder ?
ist es ein riesen lüfter oder eher so ein mickrig kleiner ?
ich weiß ja nicht ob das case zu empfehlen ist 

*edit:*
bin mal für 30-40 min in der pizzeria wegen meinem job


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich könnte es doch einfach bei uns nebenan im pc haus vorbeibringen damit die mir für 2€ oder gar umsonst (war letztes mal der fall) mit was einbauen.
> wie lange braucht man den um diesen grockner dings da einzubauen ?
> 
> ist im gehäuse echt viel platz ?
> ist es zu empfehlen ?



Lass dein Unwissen aber nicht zu sehr raushängen manche sehen dass dann als willkommene Beute.

Das Grockner Dings. 

/Edit: Case ist absolut ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Der Lüfter ist vorne eingebaut, ist ein 120mm Lüfter, was Standard ist.
Hinten passt auch ein 120mm Lüfter rein.
Du kannst auch das Antec nehmen, kostet aber gleich mal 20 Euro mehr. KLICK

Du kannst auch statt des 955 einen 945 nehmen und das gesparte Geld dann in ein anderes Gehäuse stecken.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

so wie per PN angefragt, die zusammenstellung im Anhang. sorry, dass es so spät wurde, aber ich hatte viel zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Ach, du auch?


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, du auch?



Ich auch.^^

Mal schauen was er jetzt nimmt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

Hehe..^^ 

edit:


> uss ich echt das GANZE mainboard ausbauen um den towerkühler  dranzumachen ? ö.Ö


Ohne das Mobo raus zunehmen wird's nicht klappen. Das schaft niemand. Vl irgendein Chinese in Taiwan.^^

Bisschen was tun schadet aber nicht.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Ich auch.^^
> 
> Mal schauen was er jetzt nimmt.


echt ? wo den ? XD




> Ohne das Mobo raus zunehmen wird's nicht klappen. Das schaft niemand. Vl irgendein Chinese in Taiwan.^^


hast pn 



> Ach, du auch?


danke dir 
im gegensatz zu den anderen foren seit ihr sehr nett und hilfsbereit , das schätze ich sehr 



> Lass dein Unwissen aber nicht zu sehr raushängen manche sehen dass dann als willkommene Beute.


sorry ich bin aber kein computer experte =(


Stimmt es das eine 5830 lediglich 10% besser ist als eine 5770 ? ö.Ö


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> Stimmt es das eine 5830 lediglich 10% besser ist als eine 5770 ? ö.Ö


 ne im Schnitt ist die etwa 20% schneller. die 5830 ist ja auf 4890/GTX275 Niveau und ließe sich bei Bedarf auch sehr einfach Richtung 5850 übertakten.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> ne im Schnitt ist die etwa 20% schneller. die 5830 ist ja auf 4890/GTX275 Niveau und ließe sich bei Bedarf auch sehr einfach übertakten.


WAS ???!!!
so gut wie eine gtx275 ??????? ö.Ö
ah du ****
krass


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> echt ? wo den ? XD



In meinem Postfach von heute morgen.

Hier sind doch die meisten nett und freundlich oder?

/edit: Die 5830 ist schon schneller als die 5770 10% ist natürlich eine gewaltige Untertreibung. Damit kommst du bis zur 6850 schon durch.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> WAS ???!!!
> so gut wie eine gtx275 ??????? ö.Ö
> ah du ****
> krass



Meine Güte.. ^^ Nicht so euphorisch..  wir reden hier von statistischen Durschschnittswerten. 
Je nach Spiel ist mal ne ATI mal ne Nvidea vorn. Man kann's also nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> In meinem Postfach von heute morgen.
> 
> Hier sind doch die meisten nett und freundlich oder?


also bis jetzt kenne ich nur euch 3 und ihr alle seid sehr nett und hilfsbreit , wieso ? 



> Je nach Spiel ist mal ne ATI mal ne Nvidea vorn. Man kann's also nicht pauschalisieren.


sind die im prinzip gleichgut oder ist es wie eine 5770 und eine gtx260, das die 5770 bisschen schlechter ist als die gtx260 ?


@KAIHD: pn


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

Dafür werden wir ja auch bezahlt.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Dafür werden wir ja auch bezahlt.


haha von wem den ? XDD



> In meinem Postfach von heute morgen.


kann garnicht sein , ich habe nur post von den anderen beiden , von dir habe ich nur 1 post und da ist nix


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also bis jetzt kenne ich nur euch 3 und ihr alle seid sehr nett und hilfsbreit , wieso ?



Ich habe mich verlesen, andere IM Forum. 

Die leistung der Karte hängt vom Spiel ab, aber die liegen alle so im selben Bereich. Ist bei einer übertakteten 5770 und einer GTX260 übrigens genauso.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> haha von wem den ? XDD


 Tja dreimal darfst du raten, wenn du dann nicht drauf kommst, sag ich es dir auch nicht.  

Bei der Graka, die ich dir zu geschickt habe gibt's aber ein Problem mit dem Idlemodus. Der Ram taktet sich nicht runter. Da müsste man erst auf das aktuelle BIOS von Gigabyte warten. Ansonsten ist die Karte sehr flott und hat ein gutes OC-Potential, sie hängt sogar mit 925MhzGPU/1200MhzVRAM  knapp eine 5870 ab. 

Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach bei der 5830 bleiben. Die Zusammenstellung ist schon sehr gut. Wirst du viel Spaß mit haben.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Tja dreimal darfst du raten, wenn du dann nicht drauf kommst, sag ich es dir auch nicht.


ich habe leider momentan echt kein geld übrig sorry, muss alles für den pc sparen


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach bei der 5830 bleiben. Die Zusammenstellung ist schon sehr gut. Wirst du viel Spaß mit haben.


okay danke , aber wenn ich nicht auf eine 5850 wechseln soll , wofür soll ich dann das restgeld verwenden ? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Meine Güte.. ^^ Nicht so euphorisch..  wir reden hier von statistischen Durschschnittswerten.
> Je nach Spiel ist mal ne ATI mal ne Nvidea vorn. Man kann's also nicht pauschalisieren.


 
Und bei der Bildqualität der ATI..... 

Beim Gehäuse reinstecken...?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> ich habe leider momentan echt kein geld übrig sorry, muss alles für den pc sparen


Ach quatsch, jetzt hör aber auf.. so was das doch nicht gemeint..^^   Man, wir helfen dir gerne. 


> Und bei der Bildqualität der ATI.....


Alle Karten habe Pro & Contra.. ich weiß ja, dass du ein Fanboy bist..


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Und bei der Bildqualität der ATI.....


mannn hör auf >_<
gerade hatte ich voll die gute laune endlich ein system bekommen zu haben und dann zerstörst du es mit deinem "Bildqualität" =(

zu dieser sache hier von KAIHD's vorschlag:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/223970d1273173414-gamer-pc-kaufberatung-screen-hwd.jpg

- ist die 5830 icooler besser als die colour oder club 3d ?
inwifern unterscheiden die sich ?

-trotzdem ist doch eine 5830 besser als eine gtx260 oder ? mit "besser" meine ich IN JEDEMFALL besser oder ?

-bei den ddr3 ram sind es die 1333 mhz ? oder die 1600 mhz ?

-sind 430 Watt nicht etwas wenig ? ö.Ö

-ist das board gut ? also ist es so ein geiles zockerboard ? 

-dann komme ich auf ca. 607€ da kann man ruhig noch bis 650 € gehen ... was würdest du mir empfehlen ? 
also 40€ bleiben noch


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mannn hör auf >_<
> gerade hatte ich voll die gute laune endlich ein system bekommen zu haben und dann zerstörst du es mit deinem "Bildqualität" =(



Es gibt wie Kai schon sagte gewisse Personen die man Faboys nennt. Sie heben mit Freuden besonders die Nachteile eines bestimmten Herstellers hervor.^^

Die 5830 ist in Ordnung damit kommst du locker bis zur 6850 durch.

So grauenvoll ist die Bildqualität von ATI nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

Dank SGSSAA technisch betrachtet sogar besser.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Es gibt wie Kai schon sagte gewisse Personen die man Faboys nennt. Sie heben mit Freuden besonders die Nachteile eines bestimmten Herstellers hervor.^^


kann gut sein , einer sagte mir das die bildquali bisschen schlechter ist aber das gleicht sich ja bekanntlich durch die kantenglättung aus oder ? bzw. wenn ich kantenglättung aktiviere ist die wiederrum besser als geforce ?
ich schwanke momentan zwischen geforce 260 und der 5830, ich habe bedenken wegen der ATI Bildquali .. 


Mein dummer Pc-Experte (ein kollege meines vaters), sagt immer INTEL ist immer besser als AMD.
Er ist stromsparender , qualikativ besser und sehr gut besonders das i5 modell.
Ich habe dem gerade gesagt das IHR sagt das AMD x4 phenom 955 mind. genauso gut ist.
wieso ist nun dieses amd modell genausogut wie eine 160€ teurer i5 prozessor ? 

@quantenslipstream: wo ist nochmal DEIN pc vorschlag ?  , finde den nicht mehr =(

@Two-Face: dein avatar macht mir angst  I°O°I aber danke für den tipp  was ist dieses SGS bla bla ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Alle Karten habe Pro & Contra.. ich weiß ja, dass du ein Fanboy bist..


 
Stimmt, ich stehe voll auf SIS Grafikkarten. 



Xburn schrieb:


> -trotzdem ist doch eine 5830 besser als eine gtx260 oder ? mit "besser" meine ich IN JEDEMFALL besser oder ?


 
Die ATI ist schon schneller, ungefähr auf Niveau der GTX 275, mal so mal so, aber soo groß ist der Unterschied auch nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> -bei den ddr3 ram sind es die 1333 mhz ? oder die 1600 mhz ?


 
Nimm einfach den günstigeren.



Xburn schrieb:


> -sind 430 Watt nicht etwas wenig ? ö.Ö


 
Dann greif zum 1500 Watt LC-Power Netzteil. 



Xburn schrieb:


> -ist das board gut ? also ist es so ein geiles zockerboard ?


 
Das Brett kann nichts, aber dafür ist es eben gemacht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> -dann komme ich auf ca. 607€ da kann man ruhig noch bis 650 € gehen ... was würdest du mir empfehlen ?
> also 40€ bleiben noch


 
Kauf dir ein gescheites Gehäuse. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dank SGSSAA technisch betrachtet sogar besser.


 
Tja, technisch betrachtet ist eben nicht auf dem Schirm und da kostet SGSSAA Leistung.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, technisch betrachtet ist eben nicht auf dem Schirm und da kostet SGSSAA Leistung.



Das sagst du. Sogar ein eher kurzsichtiger Qualitätsbeurteiler wie ich erkennt den Unterschied zwischen SGSSAA und gewöhnlichem MSAA oder CFAA.

@Xburn: Das was dieser nette Kollege da behauptet gleicht eher einem Klischee: Intel baut die derzeit schnelleren Prozessoren und vielleicht sogar die besseren - aber nicht die preiswerteren.
Deswegen ist Intel insgesamt betrachtet nicht unbedingt besser als AMD.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> zu dieser sache hier von KAIHD's vorschlag:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at...screen-hwd.jpg


Machs einfach wie ich's dir gepostet habe und werde glücklich. Wenn Geld übrig hast kauf dir ne ordentlich Tastatur und Maus oder Boxen. Das ist auch sehr wichtig und kostet auch ein wenig.. 

Die Diskussion kannst du sonst endlos weiterführen. Die Bildqualität ist absolut okay. Du wirst nichts beanstanden haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sagst du. Sogar ein eher kurzsichtiger Qualitätsbeurteiler wie ich erkennt den Unterschied zwischen SGSSAA und gewöhnlichem MSAA oder CFAA.


 
Jop, ich sag viel. 
Dann zeig mir doch mal, wo SGSSAA merklich besser aussieht aus MSAA oder CFAA. 

Der Link geht irgendwie nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2010)

Also mal zum Thema Bildqulitätsunterschied. Ich zocke zur Zeit Crysis mit der GTS250 mit mittleren Details und 2x AA. Ich kann nicht sagen dass das Bild schlecht ist. Genauso wenig kann ich allerdings sagen, dass das Bild aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es eine NVidia, jetzt ach wie toll ist im Vergleich zu HD4890 bei gleichen Einstellungen. Das ist alles Übertrieben. Nimm die Graka, die für dein Budget die beste Leistung hat, und nicht eine schlechtere, nur weil manche meinen, dass die Qualität des Bildes der anderen schlechter ist.
Es wird auch oft davon geredet, dass Schallplatten viel besser sind als CDs. Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen, obwohl es das auch wirklich gibt. Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an, was du auf dem Bildschirm siehst, und da wirst du es wahrscheinlich nicht bemerken.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

Wäre dieses Ram hier nicht besser:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin Stiletto DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8
kostet halt die 10€ mehr , aber die wären mir auch Recht, nur weiß ich nicht ob die Firma Muskin gut ist :/



> Die ATI ist schon schneller, ungefähr auf Niveau der GTX 275, mal so mal so, aber soo groß ist der Unterschied auch nicht.


die Frage war ob sie besser ist als eine GTX260 , und ist sie das ? XD
Entweder *[JA]* oder *[NEiN]* oder *[JA viel schneller]* oder *[Bisschen schneller]*    ? XDD



> Nimm einfach den günstigeren.


ram ist bei einem rechner doch extrem wichtig , da nehme ich doch den besseren °O°
So oder so sind die 1600 besser als die 1333mhz



> Das Brett kann nichts, aber dafür ist es eben gemacht.


natürlich kann das brett was, muss schließlich ein gutes brett sein , sonst kann man es in die Tonne kloppen. Will auch ein Brett mit einem guten Sound. Das es auch eine gute Soundkarte hat für meine bald beschafften neuen Boxen 



> Kauf dir ein gescheites Gehäuse.


ich dachte das ist vollkommen okay das jetzigen oder poste ma welches du empfihlst ?
(am besten per hardwareversand)



> Tja, technisch betrachtet ist eben nicht auf dem Schirm und da kostet SGSSAA Leistung.


 jetzt mal auf deutsch 




> Mein dummer Pc-Experte (ein kollege meines vaters), sagt immer INTEL ist immer besser als AMD.
> Er ist stromsparender , qualikativ besser und sehr gut besonders das i5 modell.
> Ich habe dem gerade gesagt das IHR sagt das AMD x4 phenom 955 mind. genauso gut ist.
> wieso ist nun dieses amd modell genausogut wie eine 160€ teurer i5 prozessor ?
> ...


bitte eine antwort  


*edit:*


> Also mal zum Thema Bildqulitätsunterschied. Ich zocke zur Zeit Crysis mit der GTS250 mit mittleren Details und 2x AA. Ich kann nicht sagen dass das Bild schlecht ist. Genauso wenig kanni ch allerdings sagen, dass das Bild aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es eine NVidia, jetzt auch wie toll ist im Vergleich zu HD4890 bei gleichen Einstellungen. Das ist alles Übertrieben. Nimm die Graka, die für dein Budget die beste Leistung hat, und nicht eine alte, nur weil manche meinen, dass das so viel besser ist.
> Es wird auch oft davon geredet, dass Schallplatten viel besser sind als CDs. Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen, obwohl es das auch wirklich gibt. Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an, was du auf dem Bildschirm siehst, und da wirst du es wahrscheinlich nicht bemerken.


was empfihlst du also geforce oder ati ?




> Machs einfach wie ich's dir gepostet habe und werde glücklich. Wenn Geld übrig hast kauf dir ne ordentlich Tastatur und Maus oder Boxen. Das ist auch sehr wichtig und kostet auch ein wenig..
> 
> Die Diskussion kannst du sonst endlos weiterführen. Die Bildqualität ist absolut okay. Du wirst nichts beanstanden haben.


ich danke dir nochmal vielmals 



> @Xburn: Das was dieser nette Kollege da behauptet gleicht eher einem Klischee: Intel baut die derzeit schnelleren Prozessoren und vielleicht sogar die besseren - aber nicht die preiswerteren.
> Deswegen ist Intel insgesamt betrachtet nicht unbedingt besser als AMD.


ja wie es aussieht ist amd preisgünstiger aber von der leistung ist intel besser , so wie ich es aus deinem text heraushöre :/


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ich sag viel.
> Dann zeig mir doch mal, wo SGSSAA merklich besser aussieht aus MSAA oder  CFAA.



Da du den Unterschied aus deiner Perspektive betrachtet nicht erkennst, brauche ich dir das auch nicht zu zeigen - wenn du die PCGH-Screenshots mit SGSSAA gesehen hast und das nicht für beeindruckend hältst, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich dir das beibringen soll.


der_knoben schrieb:


> Es wird auch oft davon geredet, dass Schallplatten viel besser sind als  CDs. Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen,


Der Unterschied is ja wohl deutlich.



> ja wie es aussieht ist amd preisgünstiger aber von der leistung ist  intel besser , so wie ich es aus deinem text heraushöre :/


Ich sag's einfach mal direkt raus: 'ne AMD-Plattform is in der Regel billiger als 'ne Intel-Plattform - ein Phenom II X4 965 hat genug Leistung für alles und ist im Vergleich zu den Top-Prozessoren von Intel spottbillig.


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn, darf ich dir einen Vorschlag machen, denn ich hab hier so langsam das Gefühl, dass hier alle Versuchen dir was zu erklären, du deren Rat aber immer wieder mit den Füßen trittst, weil du auch nicht mal anfängst Links richtig zu lesen.
Du wolltest Rat, den hast du bekommen, ausreichend Beispiel KOnfigs waren auch dabei.
WEnn man manches nicht weiß ist das in Ordnung, ich hab dir aber schon auf Seite, keine Ahnung, unter 10 einen Link zum Test der HD5830 geschickt, und du fragst immer noch, ob die HD4890/HD5830 besser sind als die GTX260. Let me google that for you
Es hat ja keiner ein Problem damit, wenn du dich mit der Technik nicht so auskennst, aber ewig, und das meine ich auch so, ewig immer wieder das gleiche zu fragen, ohne mla google zu rate zu ziehen, dann ist irgendwann auch mal gut, und ich kann sie verstehen. Mich wundert es eh schon, dass sie das solange mit machen.
Mir geht so langsam die Hutschnur hoch.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> Ich sag's einfach mal direkt raus: 'ne AMD-Plattform is in der Regel billiger als 'ne Intel-Plattform - ein Phenom II X4 965 hat genug Leistung für alles und ist im Vergleich zu den Top-Prozessoren von Intel spottbillig.


meinst du in diesem satz mit "billig" nun schlecht oder günstig ?



> Mir geht so langsam die Hutschnur hoch.


sorry aber ich will echt nur erfahrung sammeln :/



> Da du den Unterschied aus deiner Perspektive betrachtet nicht erkennst, brauche ich dir das auch nicht zu zeigen - wenn du die PCGH-Screenshots mit SGSSAA gesehen hast und das nicht für beeindruckend hältst, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich dir das beibringen soll.


kann ich davon auch mal screens sehen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Also mal zum Thema Bildqulitätsunterschied. Ich zocke zur Zeit Crysis mit der GTS250 mit mittleren Details und 2x AA. Ich kann nicht sagen dass das Bild schlecht ist. Genauso wenig kann ich allerdings sagen, dass das Bild aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es eine NVidia,


 
Entscheident ist erst mal, dass man auch einen vernüfntigen Monitor hat. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Wäre dieses Ram hier nicht besser:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin Stiletto DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8
> kostet halt die 10€ mehr , aber die wären mir auch Recht, nur weiß ich nicht ob die Firma Muskin gut ist :/


 
Wie schon gesagt, du wirst keinen Unterschied merken.
Du feilst um jeden Cent, willst aber 10 Ocken mehr raushauen für etwas, das man nicht merkt.
Verstehe ich nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> die Frage war ob sie besser ist als eine GTX260 , und ist sie das ? XD
> Entweder *[JA]* oder *[NEiN]* oder *[JA viel schneller]* oder *[Bisschen schneller]* ? XDD


 
Um es klar zu sagen, sie *sollte* schneller sein. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ram ist bei einem rechner doch extrem wichtig , da nehme ich doch den besseren °O°
> So oder so sind die 1600 besser als die 1333mhz


 
Aber man merkt es nicht, das sollte dir klar sein.
Schau dir eine CPU, die 3GHz und eine die 3,2GHz hat an, den Unterschied merkst du auch nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> natürlich kann das brett was, muss schließlich ein gutes brett sein , sonst kann man es in die Tonne kloppen. Will auch ein Brett mit einem guten Sound. Das es auch eine gute Soundkarte hat für meine bald beschafften neuen Boxen


 
Der Onboardsound reicht völlig, den Unterschied merkt man auch nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ich dachte das ist vollkommen okay das jetzigen oder poste ma welches du empfihlst ?
> (am besten per hardwareversand)


 
Ich hab doch eine Zusammenstellung gemacht, die kannst du so nehmen wie sie ist.
Vielleicht das Gehäuse austauschen, wenn du willst, aber sonst ist das ein gutes System.



Xburn schrieb:


> jetzt mal auf deutsch


 
SGSSAA klingt super, aber man sieht davon einfach nichts, das ist alles.



Xburn schrieb:


> bitte eine antwort


 


Xburn schrieb:


> *edit:*
> was empfihlst du also geforce oder ati ?


 
Schau meine Zusammenstellung an, das sagt alles. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ich danke dir nochmal vielmals
> 
> ja wie es aussieht ist amd preisgünstiger aber von der leistung ist intel besser , so wie ich es aus deinem text heraushöre :/


 
Bedingt, der Unterschied ist eben nicht zu merken (wie immer ). Man muss den i5 schon gut übertakten um merklich vom 955 wegziehen zu können.
Aber den 955 kann man auch übertakten.
Und am 6 Kerner beißt sich der i5 sowieso die Zähne aus.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> meinst du in diesem satz mit "billig" nun schlecht oder günstig ?


Natürlich letzteres. Mann.


Xburn schrieb:


> kann ich davon auch mal screens sehen ?



Kluge Entscheidung: Bevor du auf quanti hörst, mach dir erst mal ein eigenes Bild.

Hier mal zwei Artikel bzw. Threads:

Radeon HD 5870: Screenshots von Spieleklassikern mit maximaler Bildqualität (8x SGSSAA) - radeon, hd 5870

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/84528-sgssaa-screenshot-thread.html

Es stimmt allerdings wenn er sagt, dass SGSSAA viel Leistung kostet. Um es mit 8x voll ausfahren zu können, brauchst du schon eher 'ne HD5870, welche in neueren Spielen aber auch dann schlapp macht - aber es ging ja im Moment ums Prinzip.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kluge Entscheidung: Bevor du auf quanti hörst, mach dir erst mal ein eigenes Bild.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Artikel bzw. Threads:
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, ganz toll und wo ist nun der direkte Vergleich zwischen SGSSAA und den anderen? 
Ach ja, die Games sehen auf meiner Onboard auch so aus. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es stimmt allerdings wenn er sagt, dass SGSSAA viel Leistung kostet. Um es mit 8x voll ausfahren zu können, brauchst du schon eher 'ne HD5870, welche in neueren Spielen aber auch dann schlapp macht - aber es ging ja im Moment ums Prinzip.


 
Die 5000er Reihe ist für DX11 eigentlich nicht geeignet. Die fetten DX11 Games, wenns sie denn mal kommen, werden die ATIs in die Knie drücken. Daher wird die 6000er Reihe sicher eher kommen als viele denken.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

noch meine letzen fragen: (hoffe ich)

- inwifern ist eine 965 besser als eine 955 und wo liegt deren unterschied ? merkt man den WIEDERMAL nicht ? XD

- @quantenslipstream : schick ma bitte nochmal deine ZUSAMMENSETZUNG

- ist dene zusammensetzung besser als die von dem anderen ?

- reichen 450 oder 430 Watt aus ?

- wie schnell oder wie viel besser würde eine übertaktete 5830 sein und würde meine kühlung dafür ausreichen ?  (OHNE SIE ZU BESCHÄDIGEN!)


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ganz toll und wo ist nun der direkte Vergleich zwischen SGSSAA und den anderen?


Die gibt's auf ComputerBase - nur sehen diese da beeindruckender aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Games sehen auf meiner Onboard auch so aus.


Genau. Und ich kann _Crysis _auf Sehr Hoch mit 60fps spielen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 5000er Reihe ist für DX11 eigentlich nicht geeignet. Die fetten DX11 Games, wenns sie denn mal kommen, werden die ATIs in die Knie drücken. Daher wird die 6000er Reihe sicher eher kommen als viele denken.


Von DX11 hab' ich gar nicht geredet?
Aber wenn wir schon bei DX11 sind: Warst du nicht einer der ersten, der behauptet hat, DX11 wird sich eh' nicht groß durchsetzen?

@Xburn: Ein 965 ist höher getaktet als ein 955, letzterer lässt sich jedoch besser übertakten - vorrausgesetzt, dies hat sich nicht mit dem neuen Stepping des ersteren geändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> - inwifern ist eine 965 besser als eine 955 und wo liegt deren unterschied ? *merkt man den WIEDERMAL nicht* ? XD


 
richtisch. 



Xburn schrieb:


> - @quantenslipstream : schick ma bitte nochmal deine ZUSAMMENSETZUNG


 
Siehe Post 116 oder so. KLICK



Xburn schrieb:


> - ist dene zusammensetzung besser als die von dem anderen ?


 
Meine ist die beste. 



Xburn schrieb:


> - reichen 450 oder 430 Watt aus ?


 
Nimm das Cooler Master mit 500 Watt, das ist top.



Xburn schrieb:


> - wie schnell oder wie viel besser würde eine übertaktete 5830 sein und würde meine kühlung dafür ausreichen ? (OHNE SIE ZU BESCHÄDIGEN!)


 
Die 5830 reicht völlig bis zur neuen Generation.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die gibt's auf ComputerBase - nur sehen diese da beeindruckender aus.


 
Die kenne ich, aber die sehen alle gleich aus, egal ob 4fach AA oder 128fach SGSSAA. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau. Und ich kann _Crysis _auf Sehr Hoch mit 60fps spielen.


 
Mit 240x160 Pixel? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Von DX11 hab' ich gar nicht geredet?
> Aber wenn wir schon bei DX11 sind: Warst du nicht einer der ersten, der behauptet hat, DX11 wird sich eh' nicht groß durchsetzen?


 
Sag ich immer noch, daher auch der Spruch mit den ... wenns denn mal Games in fett DX11 geben wird....


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> @Xburn: Ein 965 ist höher getaktet als ein 955, letzterer lässt sich jedoch besser übertakten - vorrausgesetzt, dies hat sich nicht mit dem neuen Stepping des ersteren geändert.


 würde es sich den nun lohnen 10€ mehr auszugeben ? quant meinte ja man merkt kein unterschied :/


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

10€? Also das is ja nun wirklich Haarspalterei.
Da kannst du gleich 'ne Münze werfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> würde es sich den nun lohnen 10€ mehr auszugeben ? quant meinte ja man merkt kein unterschied :/


 


Two-Face schrieb:


> 10€? Also das is ja nun wirklich Haarspalterei.
> Da kannst du gleich 'ne Münze werfen.


 
Ja, aber hier 10 Euro, da noch mal 10 Euro und das summiert sich eben.
Dann nimm gleich den 1090er.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

> Zitat von Xburn Beitrag anzeigen
> - ist dene zusammensetzung besser als die von dem anderen ?
> 
> 
> > Meine ist die beste.


Quanti's ist ziemlich identisch mit meiner. 
Er hat nur ein anderes NT, dafür hat er aber den Zusammenbau-Service nicht mit drin. 

Also wenn dir zwei Leute ohne Absprache das gleiche posten dann bestell es einfach so. Damit hast du schon das beste was man für das Geld bekommen kann. Da kann kein Komplett-Rechner ansatzweise mithalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Quanti's ist ziemlich identisch mit meiner.
> Er hat nur ein anderes NT, dafür hat er aber den Zusammenbau-Service nicht mit drin.


 
Hab ich deswegen nicht drinne, weil man mich gebeten hat das wegzulassen.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

> 10€? Also das is ja nun wirklich Haarspalterei.
> Da kannst du gleich 'ne Münze werfen.


ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich verstehe nicht sehr die sätze von two-face :/
Lohnt sich das nun oder nicht ???

Ist eigentlich die Firma Mushkin eine gute Firma für Rams ?

Du hast mir angegeben ich soll die Club 3D 5830 nehmen , der andere meinte HIS HD5830 icooler V, wo ist nun der unterschied ? welche ist besser und inwifern besser ? welche lohnt sich mehr ?

*edit:*


> Quanti's ist ziemlich identisch mit meiner.
> Er hat nur ein anderes NT, dafür hat er aber den Zusammenbau-Service nicht mit drin.
> 
> Also wenn dir zwei Leute ohne Absprache das gleiche posten dann bestell es einfach so. Damit hast du schon das beste was man für das Geld bekommen kann. Da kann kein Komplett-Rechner ansatzweise mithalten.


er hat ein VIEL besseres board als du genommen wie ich das sehe und eine Club 3D 5830 und du einen HIS icooler.
zudem hat er einen etwas anderen kühler , wobei ich nicht weiß welcher nun besser ist ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Der 955 reicht völlig, da du eh nicht übertakten willst.
Mushkin ist OK, die RAMs sind eben so gut wie die von Corsiar, G-Skill oder Kingston. Ist praktisch egal.
Welche 5830 du nimmst, ist abhängig davon, was lieferbar ist.
Die Club 3D war lieferbar, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

beide sind gleich gut. Spielt keine Rolle. Nimm das was überhaupt verfügbar / lieferbar ist.

Ob 955 oder 965 ist egal..


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich verstehe nicht sehr die sätze von two-face :/
> Lohnt sich das nun oder nicht ???


Ist es nicht offensichtlich, was ich sagen wollte? Es ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## Xburn (6. Mai 2010)

Wo ist bei den beiden Boards eig. der unterschied ? wieso kostet die eine teurer ? ö.Ö

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3, AMD 770

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770


Und meine letze frage:

Frisst AMD wirklich VIEL mehr Strom als Intel oder ist es wieder ein dummes Gerücht ?

*Edit:*
gehe mal schnell in den Keller, bin in 10 min da.

*Edit²:*
Soo wenn ihr mir diese Antworten gibt, steht meine Entscheidung eig. fest 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Netzteil für 50€ das min. 500 Watt oder so hat v.v


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Das GA770TA hat USB und Sata 3 dabei, das andere nicht.
Nö, den Unterschied merkt man nicht wirklich.
Die P55 Mainboards ziehen zum Teil schon mehr Strom wegen der ganzen Zusatzcontroller.
Die Stromsparmaßnahmen beider CPUs arbeiten recht gut, der AMD taktet da weiter runter und zieht deswegen auch etwas weniger.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Wo ist bei den beiden Boards eig. der unterschied ? wieso kostet die eine teurer ? ö.Ö
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3, AMD 770
> 
> ...



Kann nur nochmal auf das Sharkoon hinweisen, ansonsten halt das Coolermaster.

Wenn bockt es ob du 10 Minuten in den Keller gehst? Zu viel Information. 

So viel mehr Strom frisst AMD nicht.

Der Thread wächst ja in einer abartigen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

Also echt.. bei der GTX260 hast du doch auch nicht nach dem Stromverbrauch gefragt..^^ Oder muss du jetzt die Rechnung zahlen? So viel tut sich da eh nicht. 



> Wenn bockt es ob du 10 Minuten in den Keller gehst? Zu viel Information.


Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mir nebenbei einen kloppe..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mir nebenbei einen kloppe..


 
Immer mit dem Knüppel aufm Kopf?


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mir nebenbei einen kloppe..



Das wollte na nun wohl wirklich niemand wissen. 

Ich gehe jetzt so 7 Stunden pennen.

Viel Glück noch.

@Kai: Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Ich muss vorher noch 2 Stunden saufen gehen, sonst kann ich nicht abschalten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Mai 2010)

Saufen ist wie immer das Stichwort. Hab grad noch nen modrigen Wein im Schrank gefunden. Ein Gläschen wird mich schön schumrig stimmen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Dann gönn dir noch was, ich klinge mich jetzt aus, mal schauen, was Morgen dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Mai 2010)

Hehe, jo dann hau rein. Bis denn mal wieder..


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Das GA770TA hat USB und Sata 3 dabei, das andere nicht.


lst das wichtig ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Mai 2010)

ja für 10€ mehr Sata3 dabei zuhaben ist es schon wert.  Und jetzt ab ins Bett mir dir.  
Grüße


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> ja für 10€ mehr Sata3 dabei zuhaben ist es schon wert.


dann werde ich das so machen 



> Der Thread wächst ja in einer abartigen Geschwindigkeit.


lieht wohl an meiner Unwissenheit 



hallo oder besser GUTEN MORGEN 
jedenfalls habe ich gerade bei en prozessoren charts mal nachgeschaut die durch viele test ermittelt wurden.
wenn ihr mir sagt das die x4 955 und die 965 im prinzip gleich ist und da 0 unterschied ist , da frage ich mich , wieso diese besser ist als ein intel core i5 (siehe link)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/sQZLmMecSo.PNG

die 965 ist 6 plätze oder so ÜBER der 955 und 3 besser als der core i 5.
was hat es damit aus siche ?

Ich weiß ihr habt mir das oft genug erklärt aber ich muss da einfach mal in den Kopf kriegen, weil ich verstehe das auch nicht wirklick.
GEFORCE hat ein BESSERES bild als ATI.
Das ist halt der Vorteil von Geforce, dafür hat Geforce kein Dirext x11 also jedenfalls keine bis zur 4xx.
Noch dazu ist Geforce schneller , wie es aussieht.
Was ist nun der Vorteil von ATI und wie gleicht ATI seine "schlechtere Grafik" aus ?

Habe hier gerade was Interessantes gefunden von einem kollege.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/re..._product?sid=01b0f3f4090b95ea196cde0619c2cd95

und das auch Versandfrei , habe gerade ein interesse geweckt , das womöglich zu kaufen ? 
was sagt ihr ?


Lg

Xburn 



*Edit:*

Bin gerade auf eine ziemhlich geile Seite gestoßen und habe wichtige Sachen herausfischen können:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/ftbcTjsEDS.PNG

Guckt euch das mal an.
5830 ist 30% besser als eine 5770.
Die wiederrum nur 6 % schlechter ist als eine gtx260.
und die 5830 ist wiederrum um 27% besser als eine gtx260.

Das ist schon krass ... wie gut die 5830 ist 

Zudem sind oben die Prozessoren vergleiche , da seht ihr mal wie gut die x4 965 ist im vergleich zur 955.
die ist sogar besser als ein intel core i5 750 .
wieso ist den die 965 SO viel besser als eine 955, wenn wie ihr sagt da nur ne klitzekleine sache anders ist, wo man der unterschied nicht merkt ?


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Also nochmal ich habe eine ATI, die Bildqualität ist nicht grauenvoll, der normale Zocker wird wahrscheinlich eh kaum einen Unterschied bemerken.

Das Angebot ist preislich gut aber es gibt wenn man nachliest Probleme mit dem 2D Modus die Karte taktet anscheinend nicht runter, somit ist sie auch im Idle lauter und wärmer.

Die Prozessoren sind alle gut, du wirst in Spielen keinen großen Unterschied merken. Höchstens bei Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die 965 ist 6 plätze oder so ÜBER der 955 und 3 besser als der core i 5.
> was hat es damit aus siche ?


 
Die Grafik kannst du komplett entsorgen, nichtssagender gehts ja nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ihr habt mir das oft genug erklärt aber ich muss da einfach mal in den Kopf kriegen, weil ich verstehe das auch nicht wirklick.
> GEFORCE hat ein BESSERES bild als ATI.
> Das ist halt der Vorteil von Geforce, dafür hat Geforce kein Dirext x11 also jedenfalls keine bis zur 4xx.
> Noch dazu ist Geforce schneller , wie es aussieht.
> Was ist nun der Vorteil von ATI und wie gleicht ATI seine "schlechtere Grafik" aus ?


 
Das sind alles subjektive Eindrücke.
Die einen sagen, es spielt keine Rolle, die anderen sagen, SGSSAA ist das allerbeste von Welt, wieder andere sagen, Mikroruckler haben Singel GPU Jünger erfunden.
Ich für meinen Teil habe den direkten Vergleich zwischen ATI und Nvidia gesehen, daher meine Meinung zur Bildqualität, aber andere empfinden das eben anders.
Für mich ist Kantenglättung Wayne... weil ichs einfach nicht sehe, andere merken ob man statt 64fach AA nur 63fach AA, je nach dem. 
Aktuelle ist die 5830 reicht gut dabei, wenn du sie für 200€ bekommen kannst, dann greif zu.



Xburn schrieb:


> Habe hier gerade was Interessantes gefunden von einem kollege.
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/re..._product?sid=01b0f3f4090b95ea196cde0619c2cd95
> 
> und das auch Versandfrei , habe gerade ein interesse geweckt , das womöglich zu kaufen ?
> was sagt ihr ?


 
Der Preis ist nicht schlecht, schau mal nach, ob die Karte auch lieferbar ist, nicht dass du ewig wartest.



Xburn schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf eine ziemhlich geile Seite gestoßen und habe wichtige Sachen herausfischen können:
> 
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/ftbcTjsEDS.PNG


 
Boah ey, die Grafik kann man ja völlig knicken. 
Genauso nichtssagend wie die obere. Ist ja schlimmer als bei Computer Bild, wo immer steht, dass die Grafikkarte eine Framrate von durchschnittlich 36,5fps liefert, aber niemand weiß, wie die drauf kommen. 

Vergiss die Grafiken, die taugen nichts.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Also nochmal ich habe eine ATI, die Bildqualität ist nicht grauenvoll, der normale Zocker wird wahrscheinlich eh kaum einen Unterschied bemerken.


 
Sie ist nur unterirdisch.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Preis ist nicht schlecht, schau mal nach, ob die Karte auch lieferbar ist, nicht dass du ewig wartest.


 
Die hat aber laut Berwertung eine Macke mit dem 2D Modus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie ist nur unterirdisch.



Fanboy Fanboy nenenenene

Jetzt hör endlich auf ihm Angst zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Die hat aber laut Berwertung eine Macke mit dem 2D Modus.


 
Gibts dafür nicht ein Bios Update?
Ansonsten kann man das sicher auch mit einem Tool einstellen.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts dafür nicht ein Bios Update?
> Ansonsten kann man das sicher auch mit einem Tool einstellen.



Man könnte das, ob ER das kann ohne zu verzweifeln ist die Frage.

Ich werd mal schauen ob ein Update gibt, jedoch soll die Karte auch extrem Laut sein was ich mir bei einem nicht Referenz Design nur schwer vorstellen kann.

/Edit: Neues BIOS vom 13.04 auf der Gigabyte Homepage, repariert das mit dem 2D/3D Modus. Ich würde bei der Karte zuschlagen. Die 50 Euro mehr ist sie eigentlich wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Man könnte das, ob ER das kann ohne zu verzweifeln ist die Frage.


 
Dann eben beim PC Shop machen lassen und einen 10er dafür abdrücken.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann eben beim PC Shop machen lassen und einen 10er dafür abdrücken.



Hat sich ja jetzt sowieso erledigt, BIOS Update kreigt er wohl noch hin.

Ich brauche ein Bier, bin somit ca. 2 Minuten und 30 Sekunden im Keller.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hol mir einen Whisky, brauche 10 Minuten, weil ich in den Keller runtertorkeln muss.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hol mir einen Whisky, brauche 10 Minuten, weil ich in den Keller runtertorkeln muss.





Ich glaub ich hole mal Whisky und mische ihn dann mit dem Bier. 

Naja ich habe wenigstens einen Anlass um zu zu sein.^^

Hoffentlich kommt er wieder bevor die ganzen 20 Karten weg sind. Ich will erklären was der Unterschied zwischen 2D und 3D ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich will erklären was der Unterschied zwischen 2D und 3D ist.


 
2D hat durchschnittlich 12 Frames mehr als 3D.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Hoffentlich kommt er wieder bevor die ganzen 20 Karten weg sind. Ich will erklären was der Unterschied zwischen 2D und 3D ist.


so dann kannst du ja ruhig anfangen 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen.
Aber wenn Mr. Fanboy sogar sagt das ich die ATI HD 5380 nehmen soll , dann wird die wohl auch besser als die geforce sein 

Mir ist es ebenfalls egal ob ich Kantenglättung anhabe oder nicht, da sehe ich kein Unterschied ...


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Die 5850 ist besser als die 5830. Ist nur die Frage ob sie in dein Budget passt.

Dass wird dir auch "Mr. Fanboy" bestätigen.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Die 5850 ist besser als die 5830. Ist nur die Frage ob sie in dein Budget passt.
> 
> Dass wird dir auch "Mr. Fanboy" bestätigen.^^


 
Das wollte er gar nicht wissen, sondern nur ob die 5830 besser ist als die GeForce.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wollte er gar nicht wissen, sondern nur ob die 5830 besser ist als die GeForce.



Welche GeForce hab ich was verpasst? 

Oder bin ich zu besoffen um richtig zu lesen.

Die 5850 ist besser als alle GeForce die in deinem Budget liegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Es ging um eine GTX 260. 
Da aber die Nvidia immer teurer werden, sind sie inzwischen keine Option mehr. Dann lieber die 5830 nehmen.
Die 5850 mit dem 2D Bug ist OK, sofern man das reparieren kann.
Ansonsten ist die 5850 doch recht teuer.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ging um eine GTX 260.
> Da aber die Nvidia immer teurer werden, sind sie inzwischen keine Option mehr. Dann lieber die 5830 nehmen.
> Die 5850 mit dem 2D Bug ist OK, sofern man das reparieren kann.
> Ansonsten ist die 5850 doch recht teuer.



Das BIOS Update ist wie gesagt da also kein 2D Bug.

Jetzt muss er sich entscheiden 5830 ist gut, 5850 ist besser aber teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Bei seiner Auflösung reicht aber die 5830 locker.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei seiner Auflösung reicht aber die 5830 locker.



Eigentlich schon, wenn er sich nicht demnächst einen Full HD mit mindestens 1680x1050 zulegen will.

Ansonsten lieber die 5830.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Full HD mit mindestens 1680x1050 Pixel? 
Full HD hat nur eine Auflösung und nicht mindestens. 
Trink mal nicht so viel.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Eigentlich schon, wenn er sich nicht demnächst einen Full HD mit mindestens 1680x1050 zulegen will.


mein monitor gefällt mir momentan so wie der ist 
ich muss erst für den führerschein sparen DANN ein neuer monitor , das wird schon ein halbes jahr oder 1 jahr dauertn denke ich.
aber ich mein wenn ich alle aktuelle spiele mit eienr 5830 und paar spiele die noch rauskommen super spielen kann , dann ist mir das egal xP
dann bleibe ich halt bei der 5830. Nur habe ich gerade bammel wie gesagt das die gtx260 von der grafik besser ist ( was mir extrem wichtig ist).
ein kollege hat einen scheiss bildschirm wie er sagt und er hat crysis auf 1280Xxxx gespielt und es sah geil aus.
daher werde ich mir wohl kaum einen NEUEN bildschirm zulegen , denke ich 
Wenn ein FULL HD Bildschirm so 130-150€ kostet denke ich mal nach .
Aber momentan brauche ich echt keinen, mag meinen Bildschirm sehr


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Full HD mit mindestens 1680x1050 Pixel?
> Full HD hat nur eine Auflösung und nicht mindestens.
> Trink mal nicht so viel.



1920x1200 Full HD, 1920x1050 HD ready 

Full HDs gibts glaub ich ab 200 oder so.

Die 5830 gewinnt im Vergleich zur GTX260.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Ful HDs gibts glaub ich ab 200 oder so.


zu teuer ... da kannste sicher sein das ich mir keinen kaufe


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> 1920x1200 Full HD, 1920x1050 HD ready


 
Full HD ist 1920x1080p, HD Ready ist 1280x720p. KLICK


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

Ähhh von wegen ab 200€
dachte ich es mir doch ...

der-seevetaler - DGM 58,4cm (23") L2362WD FullHD Monitor Flachbildschirm


m10-solutions eSHOP ASUS VH222D 54,6cm 21,5Zoll TFT.. (90LM73101500001C-)

...

wie viel Watt braucht eig. ein derartiger Computer den ich will ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, so um die 250 Watt schätze ich mal, vielleicht auch 280, aber nur bei Volllast.
Im Idle sicher weniger als 90 Watt.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Keine Ahnung, so um die 250 Watt schätze ich mal, vielleicht auch 280, aber nur bei Volllast.
> Im Idle sicher weniger als 90 Watt.


Was ist IDLE ?
dann würde doch ein 500watt teil von bequite reichen oder nicht ? ö.Ö
oder sogar ein 450 watt teil
oder 430 watt teil ö.Ö


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2010)

Idle bedeutet quasi im Leerlauf - normaler Desktop-Betrieb.
500 Watt mindestens sollten's aber schon sein, falls du später mal aufrüsten möchtest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Es geht im Effizienz.
Ein Netzteil sollte nicht am Ende der LEistungsfähigkeit laufen.
Bei einer Auslastung von 20-60% hat es die beste Effizienz, daher ist ein 500 Watt Netzteil für dein System genau das richtige und du hast Reserven, wenn du dir mal eine ATI 6850 einbauen solltest.

Idle bedeutet, das System läuft einfach so im 2D Betrieb, als das, was man hat, wenn man im Internet surft oder Bilder anguckt, das nennt man dann Idle.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Ähhh von wegen ab 200€
> dachte ich es mir doch ...
> 
> der-seevetaler - DGM 58,4cm (23") L2362WD FullHD Monitor Flachbildschirm
> ...



Ok ich habe keinen Plan von Monitoren.

Nimm die 5830 und werde glücklich.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> 500 Watt mindestens sollten's aber schon sein, falls du später mal aufrüsten möchtest.


mit aufrüsten meinst du , das ich mit neue teile holen werde oder ?

welches 500watt netzteil für ca. 40-50€ würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mit aufrüsten meinst du , das ich mit neue teile holen werde oder ?
> 
> welches 500watt netzteil für ca. 40-50€ würdest du mir empfehlen ?



Also ich rate zu dem Sharkoon welches ich schon öfters angesprochen habe, oder halt das Coolermaster. Werden beide von der selben Firma gebaut.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

sende ma dieses sharkoon für 50-56€ war das


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> sende ma dieses sharkoon für 50-56€ war das



Wie sende?

Ja so um den dreh rum und es ist auf jedenfall sein Geld wert.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

habe welche rausgefischt:
Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop -
ca.56€

be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W: Amazon.de: Elektronik
55€

AXP SimplePower 630W, ATX 2.2 (AXP-630P12P) | hoh.de
45€

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 750 Watt - Sharkoon Rush Power C
57€

wären die bequiets nicht auch okay ? ö.Ö

edit:
und die hier :

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000WKT496/...ode=asn&creative=7994&creativeASIN=B000WKT496
60€

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000WKT496/...ode=asn&creative=7994&creativeASIN=B000WKT496
60€


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> habe welche rausgefischt:
> Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop -
> ca.56€
> 
> ...



Hier:
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Oder das von quantenslipstream.

Die BeQuiets sind auch ok würde aber das Sharkoon bevorzugen.

Die Pure Power Serie ist die günstigste von BeQuiet.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Die BeQuiets sind auch ok würde aber das Sharkoon bevorzugen.
> 
> Die Pure Power Serie ist die günstigste von BeQuiet.


wenn die bequites auch okay sind , dann nehme ich die.
Mehr geld habe ich leider nicht übrig


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wenn die bequites auch okay sind , dann nehme ich die.
> Mehr geld habe ich leider nicht übrig



Die kosten doch beinahe gleich viel!


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

Sooo
habe gerade mit unserem PC Experten telefoniert und er sagte Folgendes:

Mein Computer wird zuviel Strom fressen und bei ihm wären 500Watt die Grenze, daher sollte ich mir entweder 550 Watt holen oder 600 Watt(falls ich übertakten will).
Ich werde warscheinlich die CPU übertakten 
Daher sagte er mir ich solle mir das hier kaufen . Es soll qualikativ super sein:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Tagan TG600-U33II SuperRock, 600 Watt


Ich habe selbst zuhause noch eine Festplatte und werde die benutzen. Die habe ich seit 1 Jahr in meinem PC und die läuft eig. super und hat zudem Sata anschluss.
Das gleiche gilt für meine beiden Laufwerke.
Wie es aussieht , werde ich auch genug geld zusammen haben um mir eine 5850 zu kaufen aber das steht in der Luft.

Jemand hat auch gesagt das der Gehäusekühler nicht angeschlossen wird wegen sicherheitsmaßnahmen.(beim versenden des "zusammengebauten" rechenrs)
Ist das auch das einzige Teil was nicht angeschlossen wird ?

Sooo
dann wurde mir auch gesagt : "Kauf einfach noch einen Gehäusekühler und lass den reinbauen"
welchen empfiehlt ihr ?

Ich würde auch gerne 20€ mehr ausgeben für ein besseres Gehäuse.
Welches empfiehlt ihr ?

Mein Vater will eine Gamermaus&Boxen kaufen.
Will jeweils für beides 20€ ausgeben. Was empfiehlt ihr hier ?

Und nun zum Betriebsystem:
Welches soll ich nehmen von Windows7.
Ich kriege jedes umsonst sei es Home, Professional oder Ultimate.
Welches soll ich nun nehmen und welche Version 32 oder 64bit.
habe halt sorge bei der 64bit das nicht jedes game von mir (command&conquer/wow/css...) bei mir gehen wird.


Liebe Grüße 




> Die kosten doch beinahe gleich viel!


wieso hast du die vorrige sache gelöscht , was du geschrieben hast ? xD


Soo je nach Abweichung werde ich mir das hier bestellen 
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/o9ZkwMHO0P.PNG


----------



## der_knoben (7. Mai 2010)

Also mein System in der Sig frist unter 3DMark ungefähr 450W. MIt 2 Grakas und ner Übertakteten CPU. Von daher reicht ein Netzteil mit 500-550W.
Würde allerdings nicht das BeQuiet Pure Power sondern das Straight Power mit 500/550W nehmen.
Was meinst du mit Gehäuse Kühler? Meinst du den CPU Kühler? Der wird vom Versender nicht eingebaut, wegen möglicher Beschädigungen am Mainbaord.
Gamermaus und vernünftige Boxen wirst du nie neu unter 20EUR jeweils bekommen.

Betriebssystem: Windows Home reicht, ich hab über die Uni Professional bekommen, und ich hab noch nichts davon genutzt, was ich im Vergleich zur Home mehr habe.
Was ich genutzt hätte, wäre Bitlocker, gibts allerdings nur in der Ultimate.
Auf jeden Fall aber 64bit.
Es gibt keine Probleme mit Spielen. Ich konnte sogar Populous the Beginning spielen. Starcraft läuft auch, Wow/CSS bei nem Kumpel auch.

Edit:
Das Netzteil hat 600W und es reicht grad mal für 2PCIe Stecker? Das ist wohl reichlich wenig. mit 600W sollte man schon mindestens 3 PCIe Stecker haben.

Edit2: Die Zusammenstellung ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Xburn (7. Mai 2010)

> Würde allerdings nicht das BeQuiet Pure Power sondern das Straight Power mit 500/550W nehmen.


ist zu teuer.
nagut ich bin bereit 60-65€ für ein 550-600 watt netzteil zu bezahlen , aber mehr geht einfach nicht.
bitte um vorschläge


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Sooo
> habe gerade mit unserem PC Experten telefoniert und er sagte Folgendes:
> 
> Mein Computer wird zuviel Strom fressen und bei ihm wären 500Watt die Grenze, daher sollte ich mir entweder 550 Watt holen oder 600 Watt(falls ich übertakten will).


 
Wenn du deinen PC Experten mal wieder siehst, dann knall ihm ein paar, denn er erzählt Unsinn. 

Dein System zieht *niemals* so viel aus dem Netzteil.
Nimm das Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 Watt, das kostet bei Hardwareversand 68 Euro und ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Xburn (8. Mai 2010)

hallo
einer sagte mir , das das gehäuse zu klein sei, um man besser dieses hier benutzen sollte.
was sagt ihr ?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)



> Nimm das Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 Watt, das kostet bei Hardwareversand 68 Euro und ist jeden Cent wert.


gibts auch was schickes mit 550 watt ? 



> ist jeden Cent wert.


ist es echt soo gut ?

kann mir jemand eine günstige 1tb festplatte empfehlen die auch gut ist.
mir wurde solch eine empfohlen:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25683&agid=689


Aber mal erlich, ist dieses Netzteil etwa **** ??
er sagte mir das die Firma gute Netzteile rausbringt.
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17976&agid=240


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> hallo
> einer sagte mir , das das gehäuse zu klein sei, um man besser dieses hier benutzen sollte.
> was sagt ihr ?
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)


 
Wer sagt denn sowas? 
Das Midgard kannst du auch nehmen, kein Thema, kostet aber deutlich mehr.



Xburn schrieb:


> gibts auch was schickes mit 550 watt ?
> ist es echt soo gut ?


 
Das Cooler Master ist sehr gut und mehr als 500 Watt brauchst du für dein System nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> kann mir jemand eine günstige 1tb festplatte empfehlen die auch gut ist.
> mir wurde solch eine empfohlen:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, 32MB, ST31000528AS


 
Ich bin kein Fan von Seagate, würde eher Samsung F3 nehmen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Aber mal erlich, ist dieses Netzteil etwa **** ??
> er sagte mir das die Firma gute Netzteile rausbringt.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Tagan TG600-U33II SuperRock, 600 Watt


 
Die Qualität geht so, ist nicht so gut wie das Cooler Master aber man kanns kaufen, allerdings würde ich das Cooler Master nehmen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Mai 2010)

1000GB Festplatte:
hätte ich die Samsung Spinpoint F1 genommen oder 2x F3 500GB (Zugriffszeiten sind identisch bei allen F1 und F3, jedoch die Lautstärke der 1000GB F3 beträgt 200% der anderen)

zur Netzteilfrage:
dein Rechner wird nie im Leben mehr als 300Watt ziehen. Realistisch ist eher weniger.

gute NTs sind z.B. auch das die Sharkoon Rush Power M 500 (das bietet laut diversen Test Reserven bis über 650Watt, die du ja mit deinem System eh nie ausreizen wist). Du könntest ebenso zum 400W Modell greifen.


----------



## Xburn (8. Mai 2010)

> gute NTs sind z.B. auch das die Sharkoon Rush Power M 500 (das bietet laut diversen Test Reserven bis über 650Watt, die du ja mit deinem System eh nie ausreizen wist). Du könntest ebenso zum 400W Modell greifen.


das hat doch lediglich 500w wie kommst du auf 650 ?


----------



## der_knoben (8. Mai 2010)

Die 500W sind die Leistung, die es dauerhaft abgeben kann.
Die 650W sind Spitzenleistungen, die du nur eine bestimmte Zeit dem NT zu muten kannst. Das heißt bei Überlast macht dein Netzteil nicht gleich die Hufe hoch oder schaltet sich ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> gute NTs sind z.B. auch das die Sharkoon Rush Power M 500 (das bietet laut diversen Test Reserven bis über 650Watt, die du ja mit deinem System eh nie ausreizen wist). Du könntest ebenso zum 400W Modell greifen.


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass Hardwareversand das nicht hat, daher das Cooler Master Silent Pro.


----------



## Xburn (8. Mai 2010)

> Das Problem ist nur, dass Hardwareversand das nicht hat, daher das Cooler Master Silent Pro


habe mich erschieden das die mir alles per einzelteile senden sollen , weil wenn die mir das zusammenbauen ist da ehe nicht der krasse kühler verbaut ..
ich lasse das vom kollegen meines vaters für 20€ machen.

quantenslipstream, du sagtest mir das wenn ich meine CPU übertakten will , ich einen sehr teuren kühler bräuchte oder ? bist du dir da sicher ? würde der glöckner nicht ausreichen ?
gilt das auch , wenn ich meine graka übertakten will später ?

Dann noch eine Sache. Und zwar zu einem FullHd oder HDready Monitor.
Warscheinlich werde ich als nächstes für solch einen Monitor sparen. Da wollte ich fragen ob dafür de 5830 ausreicht ?
Weil der Pc Experte mit dem ich gestern telefoniert habe sagte das reicht locker.

@Netzteil:
Wie es aussieht ist dieses Sharkoon ja gut , aber ich würde trotzdem gerne zu sicherheit ein 550 Watt Netzteil haben. Kannst du mir ein gutes vorschlagen zu einem Netten preis ?
muss auch nicht von hardwareversand sein , da ich ja ehe in einzelteile meine Sachen bestellen werde.


----------



## Squatrat (8. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> habe mich erschieden das die mir alles per einzelteile senden sollen , weil wenn die mir das zusammenbauen ist da ehe nicht der krasse kühler verbaut ..
> ich lasse das vom kollegen meines vaters für 20€ machen.
> 
> quantenslipstream, du sagtest mir das wenn ich meine CPU übertakten will , ich einen sehr teuren kühler bräuchte oder ? bist du dir da sicher ? würde der glöckner nicht ausreichen ?
> ...




Also diese Experten erinnern mich irgendwie an Tuner und Gamer aus einem gewissen anderen Thread.

Das kommt auf den Monitor an und auf das Spiel, bei Metro und Crysis gehn die FPS natürlich runter.

Das Sharkoon bietet eine große Reserve wie bereits erwähnt bis zu 600-650W. Es wird deinen Anforderungen auf jeden Fall genügen. So lange das Netzteil ein Marken Netzteil ist machen 30-50W mehr kaum einen Unterschied. 

Ansonsten kauf dir halt ein LC-Power 1000 Watt Netzteil, und speicher in der Kurzwahl des Telefons schonmal die Nummer der Feuerwehr.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Mai 2010)

> Das Problem ist nur, dass Hardwareversand das nicht hat, daher das Cooler Master Silent Pro.


 Stimmt, in Sachen NTs sind die nicht so top vertreten. 

Wenn ich selbst bestelle, dann meist bei vv-computer.de oder planet4one.de Diese beiden haben die günstigsten Preise. Nur Zusammenbauen muss man selber..^^


----------



## Squatrat (8. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Stimmt, in Sachen NTs sind die nicht so top vertreten.
> 
> Wenn ich selbst bestelle, dann meist bei vv-computer.de oder planet4one.de Diese beiden haben die günstigsten Preise. Nur Zusammenbauen muss man selber..^^



Lässt er jetzt ja eh von einem Bekannten machen. Also das Coolermaster. Wenn du das Geld hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> quantenslipstream, du sagtest mir das wenn ich meine CPU übertakten will , ich einen sehr teuren kühler bräuchte oder ? bist du dir da sicher ? würde der glöckner nicht ausreichen ?
> gilt das auch , wenn ich meine graka übertakten will später ?


 
Ich hab gesagt, *wenn* du den 965 auf 4GHz übertakten und laufen lassen willst, *dann* brauchst du einen High End Kühler, sonst klappt es nicht. 
Für alles andere reicht der Groß Clockner völlig.


----------



## Squatrat (8. Mai 2010)

Haha das ist der hottest Thread in Last 7 Days^^

Mach mal eine Finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Der Thread nimmt ja auch kein Ende.


----------



## Xburn (8. Mai 2010)

> Der Thread nimmt ja auch kein Ende.


ja sorry , aber da ich mich wenig mit dem pc auskenne, muss ich mich auf euch jungs verlassen und ihr seit echt gut 
Werde auf jedenfall diese Seite weitreempfehlen , echt respekt 
Ich werde versuchen mich erkenntlich zu zeigen , nachdem ich den PC gekauft habe.
Aber erst muss ich für den PC sparen , ich kann nix versprechen aber ich hoffe ich kann mich erkenntlich zeigen  *(ihr wisst was ich meine)* XD
Dieses Sharkoon scheint ja nett zu sein.
Würde dafür die angeforderte Geldmenge bezahlen , soweit der versand kostenlos ist xP
kennt da jemand so ne seite zu ?

Da mein zukünftige Graka auch HDMI hat und mein LCD Bildschirm (neben meinem pc monitor)
auch HDMI eingang hat , würde ich das gerne ma da drauflaufen lassen.
würde das trotzdem geil aussehen ?
crysis und usw.
?

Ahja , wegen Kantenglättung.
Ich habe nix vor bei Metro oder so Kantenglättung anzumachen , das frisst nur unnötig leistung
und man merkt so gut wie keine unterschiede.
Würde das OHNe kantenglättung gehen ?
Sieht ATI ohne kantenglättung trotzdem gut aus ?
ich glaube jemand von euch sagte ATI ohne kantenglättung=shite oder so xP

*edit:* angenommen ich nehme das sharkoon. Wo kann ich nachgucken ob die Watt ausreichen oder nicht ?
Also woher soll ich wissen das die 500Watt reichen.

Der Experte sagte das 500Watt auch die Grenze sei.
Weil z.b das Mainboard xxx so viel watt benötigt, die rams xxx so viel, die graka soviel.
könnt ihr so ein "ungefähr-vorstellung" machen , wie viel die einzelnen komponente von mir ca. watt benötigen ?


Öhhh
ich kriege ein 600Watt Netzteil von Sharkoon für den gleichen Preis wie das 500Watt ? ö.Ö

http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/310818?referer=geizhals.at


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Aber erst muss ich für den PC sparen , ich kann nix versprechen aber ich hoffe ich kann mich erkenntlich zeigen  *(ihr wisst was ich meine)* XD


 
Hoffentlich nicht mit noch einen Thread. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Ahja , wegen Kantenglättung.
> Ich habe nix vor bei Metro oder so Kantenglättung anzumachen , das frisst nur unnötig leistung
> und man merkt so gut wie keine unterschiede.
> Würde das OHNe kantenglättung gehen ?
> ...


 
Das wird schon gut aussehen.
Lieber schlechteres Bild als gar kein Bild (weil Game läuft nicht ).



Xburn schrieb:


> *edit:* angenommen ich nehme das sharkoon. Wo kann ich nachgucken ob die Watt ausreichen oder nicht ?
> Also woher soll ich wissen das die 500Watt reichen.


 
Das reicht Dicke, das System mit einer 5830 braucht nicht mehr als 300 Watt, du hast also genug Reserven.



Xburn schrieb:


> Der Experte sagte das 500Watt auch die Grenze sei.


 
Du sollst dem "Experten" doch eine rein hauen.  



Xburn schrieb:


> Weil z.b das Mainboard xxx so viel watt benötigt, die rams xxx so viel, die graka soviel.
> könnt ihr so ein "ungefähr-vorstellung" machen , wie viel die einzelnen komponente von mir ca. watt benötigen ?


 
Also....
So mal zum Mitmeißeln. 

Mainboard rund 30-40 Watt, CPU 90 Watt, GraKa 150 Watt. Festplatte 6 Watt, Gehäuselüfter 0,5 Watt ()
Macht zusammen um die 300 Watt und das ist dann nur, wenn die auch belastet werden (also ordentlich Gamen).
Im Idle hast du 80-90 Watt für das gesamte System.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Antec Twelve Hundred für Hardcore-Gamer


ist das gehäuse gut ? weil einer will mir das für 80€ verkaufen OHNE garantie ?
lohnt sich das ? ich gehs auch abholen bei dem 



> Hoffentlich nicht mit noch einen Thread.


wohl kaum 



> Lieber schlechteres Bild als gar kein Bild (weil Game läuft nicht ).


wie das game läuft nicht ? hää ? O.o



> Mainboard rund 30-40 Watt, CPU 90 Watt, GraKa 150 Watt. Festplatte 6 Watt, Gehäuselüfter 0,5 Watt ()
> Macht zusammen um die 300 Watt und das ist dann nur, wenn die auch belastet werden (also ordentlich Gamen).
> Im Idle hast du 80-90 Watt für das gesamte System.


wieso nehmen die ganzen sachen so wenig ??? er meinte bei der festplatte 50 watt oder so ..
jetzt ernsthaft ? Ö.Ö
und der meint takten braucht NOCHMAL mehr ..


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist das gehäuse gut ? weil einer will mir das für 80€ verkaufen OHNE garantie ?
> lohnt sich das ? ich gehs auch abholen bei dem


 
Wie "gebraucht" ist es denn?
Schau es dir genau an, aber das ist ein Big Tower, sowas großes brauchst du eigenttlich nicht.
Für die 80 Euro würde ich das Cooler Master CM690 2 kaufen (neu versteht sich).



Xburn schrieb:


> wie das game läuft nicht ? hää ? O.o


 
Vergiss es. 



Xburn schrieb:


> wieso nehmen die ganzen sachen so wenig ??? er meinte bei der *festplatte 50 watt* oder so ..


 
Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass du ihm eine Watschen sollt? 
Er hat absolut keine Ahnung, wie er gerade bewiesen hat.

Hier, mal von Samsung rausgeklaut....



> Lesen/Schreiben 8,56 Watt
> Ruhezustand 8,0 Watt
> Standby 1,18 Watt
> Sleep 1,18 Watt


 


Xburn schrieb:


> jetzt ernsthaft ? Ö.Ö
> und der meint takten braucht NOCHMAL mehr ..


 
Klar braucht man etwas mehr, wenn man übertaktet, aber nicht wenn man das nur über den Multi macht ohne die Spannung anzuheben.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Für die 80 Euro würde ich das Cooler Master CM690 2 kaufen (neu versteht sich).


haste was nettes für 40*-*60 €



> Vergiss es.


sags !!! xP



> Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass du ihm eine Watschen sollt?


ich glaube du hast recht xDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> haste was nettes für 40*-*60 €


 
Nimm das Cooler Master Gehäuse. KLICK



Xburn schrieb:


> sags !!! xP


 
Besser eine GraKa haben, die ein brauchbares Bild liefert, damit das Game läuft (ATI 5830) als kein Bild, weil das Game nicht läuft (5770).



Xburn schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast recht xDD


 
Sag ich seit Jahren.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Besser eine GraKa haben, die ein brauchbares Bild liefert, damit das Game läuft (ATI 5830) als kein Bild, weil das Game nicht läuft (5770).


kannst du das bitte nomma auf deutsch sagen ? XD

*Edit:*
ich mag das gehäuse nicht was du mir reingestellt hast.
Habe hier paar Favouriten :

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=6894&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23786&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23786&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23964&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24804&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26911&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27225&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27501&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28606&agid=631


Am meisten gefallen mir die letzten drei 
Die sind geil 

Und dieses Aircooler ist der gut ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn du DX11 Games oder eben volles SGSSAA haben willst, dann klappt die 5770 halt weg, da hat die 5830 noch ein paar Reserven, die reichen, damit es gut läuft.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du DX11 Games oder eben volles SGSSAA haben willst, dann klappt die 5770 halt weg, da hat die 5830 noch ein paar Reserven, die reichen, damit es gut läuft.


okay super 
was ist wegen den cases ?
findeste die letzten 3 auch gut ? 
*
bin schlafen , gute nacht*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das Midgard nehmen. 
Das habe ich auch und das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Squatrat (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen mich erkenntlich zu zeigen , nachdem ich den PC gekauft habe.
> Aber erst muss ich für den PC sparen , ich kann nix versprechen aber ich hoffe ich kann mich erkenntlich zeigen  *(ihr wisst was ich meine*



Wusstest du nicht das dir hier pro User der dir hilft eine Gebühr von 50 Euro direkt über die Telefon und DSL Rechnung gestellt wird?  Steht doch ganz groß auf der Main Page! 

Das Midgard ist gut das kannst du nehmen ob du ein Fenster willst ist deine Sache.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde das Midgard nehmen.


Das Asgard sieht aber genauso geil aus finde ich , außer das rote :/
hat der asgard echt genug platz ?



> Wusstest du nicht das dir hier pro User der dir hilft eine Gebühr von 50 Euro direkt über die Telefon und DSL Rechnung gestellt wird?  Steht doch ganz groß auf der Main Page!


das ist nicht witzig 


Beim Midgard steht noch sowas:
*Systemgehäusemerkmale: Austauschbare Staubfilter
Stromversorgungsgerät: Stromversorgung
Spezifikationseinhaltung: ATX12V / EPS12V*
ist das wichtig ?

das midgard hat 2 installierte Lüfter.
Kann man sich selbst so einen Lüfter kaufen und installieren ?


----------



## Squatrat (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Das Asgard sieht aber genauso geil aus finde ich , außer das rote :/
> hat der asgard echt genug platz ?



Ja



Xburn schrieb:


> das ist nicht witzig



Doch 




Xburn schrieb:


> das midgard hat 2 installierte Lüfter.
> Kann man sich selbst so einen Lüfter kaufen und installieren ?



Ja kann man schick einfach mal einen Link von dem Gehäuse das du nehmen willst.


----------



## Lordac (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



> Das Asgard sieht aber genauso geil aus finde ich, außer das rote, hat das asgard echt genug platz ?


für Hardware im normalen Bereich hat es genüg Platz, es ist halt die Einstiegsklasse bei Xigmatek, qualitativ ist das Midgard sicherlich besser.



> das midgard hat 2 installierte Lüfter, kann man sich selbst so einen Lüfter kaufen und installieren ?


Ja, beim Midgard ist dies sogar sinnvoll weil die verbauten Lüfter nicht so toll sein sollen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Ja kann man schick einfach mal einen Link von dem Gehäuse das du nehmen willst.


ich schwanke zwischen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

und

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)


Ich habe gerade alles ausgerechnet und wenn ich ein Netzteil für 60€ nehme
und statt der 5830 die 5850 kaufe wäre ich bei 720 €.(das ist *noch* I.O)
Weil die Sache ist die , das ich mir warscheinlich demnächst einen FullHD Monitor kaufen werde
und da würde ich echt gerne drauf zocken.
Wenn es auch mit der 5830 läuft wäre das super 

*Edit:*
wenn ich das midgard nehme bin ich bei 750€ oder so


----------



## Squatrat (9. Mai 2010)

Es läuft wahrscheinlich auch mit der 5830, nur mit der 5850 hast du natürlich bessere FPS.

Welches du nimmst ist egal, wenn du das Geld für das Midgard für 58 Euro hast nimm es. Ob du ein Seitenfenster willst ist deine Sache.

Gehäuselüfter würde ich BeQuiet Silent Wings empfehlen, kann ich persönlich nicht aus dem System raushören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Dann nimm halt das Asgard, das ist ja auch OK.
Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du auch Scythe Slip Stream nehmen, die sind preiswert und gut.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

muss ich die gehäuse lüfter jetzt schon kaufen oder kann ich diese auch mit der zeit kaufen ?

* Edit:*
du sagtest mir doch mal wenn ich die 5850 nehmen würde
müsste ich da was am bios oder so verändern oder sowas in der art.
kannst du mir das nochmal sagen WAS ich da verändert muss oder machen muss und warum?
weil ich will das dem typen sagen der das zusammenbaut, damit er mir das auch noch zusätzlich macht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Lüfter kann man auch später einbauen.

Das Grafikkarten Bios muss neu aufgespielt werden, weil die GraKa in 2D nicht runterfährt, also so laut bleibt wie in 3D.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Das Grafikkarten Bios muss neu aufgespielt werden, weil die GraKa in 2D nicht runterfährt, also so laut bleibt wie in 3D.


nicht runterfährt ? inwifern ?


----------



## Squatrat (9. Mai 2010)

Desto mehr Lüfter desto bessere Temperaturen. Ich habe zum Beispiel nur einen 92mm Lüfter und meine Temperaturen halten sich im Normalen Berreich.

Es bezieht sich nur auf die Gigabyte 5850.



> nicht runterfährt ? inwifern ?



Grafikarten takten im 2D Modus (also unter Windows) automatisch runter, um Energie zu sparen. Dadurch entseht weniger Hitze.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Das Grafikkarten Bios muss neu aufgespielt werden, weil die GraKa in 2D nicht runterfährt, also so laut bleibt wie in 3D.


woher kriege ich dieses bios teil und ist es schwer das einzustellen ?




> Grafikarten takten im 2D Modus (also unter Windows) automatisch runter, um Energie zu sparen. Dadurch entseht weniger Hitze.


wäre das den nicht schelcht wenns auf 3d wäre und es nicht runtertatken würde ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> woher kriege ich dieses bios teil und ist es schwer das einzustellen ?


 
Das kannst du von der Herstellerseite runterladen.



Xburn schrieb:


> wäre das den nicht schelcht wenns auf 3d wäre und es nicht runtertatken würde ?


 
Nein, denn nicht nur die Taktrate bleibt oben (und somit der Stromverbrauch), sondern auch die Drehzahl des Lüfters, denn die hohe Taktrate bringt höhere Temperaturen mit sich und dann muss der Lüfter schneller drehen.
Die Karte ist in 2D so laut wie in 3D und somit in 2D lauter als eine GTX 480.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Die Karte ist in 2D so laut wie in 3D und somit in 2D lauter als eine GTX 480.


ist die 5850 laut ?



> Das kannst du von der Herstellerseite runterladen.


ist das schwer einzustellen ? könnte ich das auch alleine machen ?


----------



## Squatrat (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist die 5850 laut ?



Eigentlich nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> ist das schwer einzustellen ? könnte ich das auch alleine machen ?



Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht so schwer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

> Nein, denn nicht nur die Taktrate bleibt oben (und somit der Stromverbrauch), sondern auch die Drehzahl des Lüfters, denn die hohe Taktrate bringt höhere Temperaturen mit sich und dann muss der Lüfter schneller drehen.
> Die Karte ist in 2D so laut wie in 3D und somit in 2D lauter als eine GTX 480.


Ich habe die Karte und laut ist sie nicht. Das BIOS kann man ganz bequem in Windows mit dem Gigabyte-Tool updaten.  

Die Karte taktet mit dem aktuellen BIOS runter, jedoch wie schon erwähnt liegt die Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter bei ~50%, was aber nur richtig Silentfreaks stören dürfte. Ich würde sie von der Lautstärker her deutlich unter einer GTS250 einordnen. In 3D wird sie auch kaum lauter. 


Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Karte im Idle auch den Speicher nicht runtertaktet. Selbiges tut meine aktuelle Sapphire 5750 1GB aber auch nicht. 


Ich würde einfach die aktuell günstigste 5850 nehmen die zu finden ist. Oder eben eine 5830 für ~ 200 EU..

P.S. 
Ich bin übrigens erstaunt wie gut Crysis in 1600x900 mit der 5750 läuft..^^ Ich hatte vorher auch schon ne 512MB Variante der 5750 die deutlich langsamer war.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5830 (Seite 25) - 25.02.2010 - ComputerBase

habe gerade den oberen artikel gelesen und kriege gänsehaut.
da wird über die 5830 echt schlimme sachen erzählt.
Dafür soll sie aber einwandfrei unter HD auflösung laufen echt echt schlimm.
Ich überlege echt mir die 5850 zu kaufen , wenn die 5830 so schlecht sein soll ...




> Ich bin übrigens erstaunt wie gut Crysis in 1600x900 mit der 5750 läuft..^^ Ich hatte vorher auch schon ne 512MB Variante der 5750 die deutlich langsamer war.


ernsthaft ? ö.Ö
aber sicherlich ohne kantenglättung oder ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

Ne, mit. Ich bin auch etwas verwundert. Zumal die Karte auch stets leise bleibt. Ich werde erstmal bei der Karte bleiben und erst im Herbst wieder aufrüsten.

Xburn, ganz ehrlich lass dich nicht immer von irgendwelchen Tests oder sonst was aus dem Konzept bringen. 

Hol dir ne 5770 1GB und werde glücklich. Das P/L ist unschlagbar und du bekommst ne leise,sparsame DX11 Karte, die für deinen Monitor mehr als ausreichend ist. Die restlichen 120€ tuh schonmal an die Seite für ein mögliches Upgrade in der Zukunft..


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Hol dir ne 5770 1GB und werde glücklich. Das P/L ist unschlagbar und du bekommst ne leise,sparsame DX11 Karte, die für deinen Monitor mehr als ausreichend ist. Die restlichen 120€ tuh schonmal an die Seite für ein mögliches Upgrade in der Zukunft..


Ja aber mit der 5770 kann ich weder Crysis auf Ultra Hoch zocken , noch Metro auf Ultra hoch ...(kantenglättung ist egal)
da ich mir bald ehe einen HD Monitor *warscheinlich* holen werde wird die 5770 ehe nicht ausreichen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist die 5850 laut ?


 
Nö, das fällt dir nicht so auf, weil du dich die ganze Zeit über die schlechte Bildqualität ärgern wirst.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

> Ja aber mit der 5770 kann ich weder Crysis auf Ultra Hoch zocken , noch Metro auf Ultra hoch ...(kantenglättung ist egal)
> da ich mir bald ehe einen HD Monitor warscheinlich holen werde wird die 5770 ehe nicht ausreichen ...



Dann kauf dir nicht so nen übertrieben großen Monitor.. ein 20" tuts auch. Und dann muss die Hardware auch nicht so stark sein. Bis 19/20" sieht sogar 1366x768 noch gut aus. 

Und im Windowsbetrieb sorgen 1600x900 Pixel für genug Arbeitsfläche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Und im Windowsbetrieb sorgen 1600x900 Pixel für genug Arbeitsfläche.


 
Wenn du mal in den Genuss eines 30 Zoll Monitors gekommen bist, dann änderst du sicher deine Meinung.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du mal in den Genuss eines 30 Zoll Monitors gekommen bist, dann änderst du sicher deine Meinung.


ich will aber volle 19xx x xxx genießen ^^
und dafür ist eine 5850 notwendig


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du mal in den Genuss eines 30 Zoll Monitors gekommen bist, dann änderst du sicher deine Meinung.


Zum Arbeiten sind 30" mit ensprechend hoher Auflösung sicher was feiner, aber für zuhause völlig Overkill, besonders wenn man wie du auf eine geringe Leistungsaufnahme Wert legt.



> ich will aber volle 19xx x xxx genießen ^^


Für 1920x1080 braucht man schon ne GTX275/4890/5830... 
Warum kaufst du dir nicht ne 5770/5830?? Falls sie dir nicht ausreicht, kannst du sie immernoch innerhalb von 14Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken..  Das erspart viele unnötige Diskussionsstunden im Forum..  

Außerdem reicht zum zocken auf nem 24" auch 1680x1050.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Für 1920x1080 braucht man schon ne GTX275/4890/5830...
> Warum kaufst du dir nicht ne 5770/5830?? Falls sie dir nicht ausreicht, kannst du sie immernoch innerhalb von 14Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken.. Das erspart viele unnötige Diskussionsstunden im Forum..
> 
> Außerdem reicht zum zocken auf nem 24" auch 1680x1050.


Hah, ich weiß echt nicht wohin ...
Wenn ich eine Garantie hätte das die 5830 echt gut ist und auch zuverlässig ist , ein gutes Bild bietet und *viel* besser ist als eine 5770 würde sich der 60€ aufpreis ja lohnen.
Vielleicht ist ja eine 5850 das richtige, die hat eine gewaltige Power und ist auch 1000% zukunftssicher , da müsste ich mir 0 sorgen machen.
Auch wegem dem Bild nicht, die lässt LOCKER eine gtx260 hinter sich zurück das gleiche gilt für die anderen unter 250€ grakas.
Dieses Asgard gehäuse gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr, doch ich weiß nicht ob es zukunftssicher ist wegen dem Platz.
Wenn ich mal später aufrüsten möchte, weiß ich nicht ob es genügend Platz bietet.
Wenn ich das einfachs so mache, das ich KEIN besseres Gehäuse kaufe, kann ich mir für
720€ den Pc kaufen und sogar mit einer 5850.
Aber wenn der Platz echt nicht ausreichen sollte, wäre das wiederrum schlecht ...

Habe gerade rumgesucht und finde auch dieses Gehäuse auch von der Optik geil , was sagt ihr ? :

SHARKOON Technologies GmbH


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Zum Arbeiten sind 30" mit ensprechend hoher Auflösung sicher was feiner, aber für zuhause völlig Overkill, besonders wenn man wie du auf eine geringe Leistungsaufnahme Wert legt.


 
Daher warte ich auch auf OLED Displays in der Auflösung. 

Das Asgard hat Platz genug, selbst so lange GraKas wie die 5970 passt locker rein, ebenso genügend Lüfter und Festplatten. Das Gehäuse reicht die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Das Asgard hat Platz genug, selbst so lange GraKas wie die 5970 passt locker rein, ebenso genügend Lüfter und Festplatten. Das Gehäuse reicht die nächsten Jahre.


wenn du das sagst dann sei es so , ich vertrau euch 
Habe mal eine weitere Frage und zwar sagte mir einer die Watt Anzahl ist egal, der Ampere Wert ist wichtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wenn du das sagst dann sei es so , ich vertrau euch


 
Hehehe....  (wieder einer drauf reingefallen)



Xburn schrieb:


> Habe mal eine weitere Frage und zwar sagte mir einer die Watt Anzahl ist egal, der Ampere Wert ist wichtig.


 
Der ist gut, wer war das denn, der "Experte"? 
Öhm, Physik, Grundkurs, woher kommt das Watt?
Genau, von Spannung und Strom
Spannung ist 12 Volt, mehr gibts nicht, also hat man mehr Watt wenn mehr Ampere da sind, logisch, nich? 

Wichtig ist eher, wieviel Watt die 12 Volt Leitung liefer, das ist heute entscheident, 3,3 und 5 Volt sind nicht mehr so wichtig.
Also, 30 Ampere auf der 5 Volt Leitung klingt viel, ist aber völlig unwichtig.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

Die Leistung der 12V sind wichtig. Daher habe ich die auch schon entsprechend gute NTs empfohlen. Ebenso Quanti. 

Als Leihe denkt man mit 500Watt+ mache ich nichts verkehrt. Falsch. Ein 500W Billig NT bringt nicht ansatzweise das, was ein Marken NT der 350W Klasse bietet. Und das nur zur reinen Leistung des NTs. Von Langlebigkeit, Stabilität ganz zu schweigen. 

Um zu wissen, welche NTs gut sind, reicht es nicht aus einfach beliebten guten Herstellern zu vertrauen. Da gibt es selbt bei einem und den selben Hersteller starke Unterschiede. 

Und die Insider NTs wie das Sharkoon Rush Power M sind kaum irgendwo aufgeführt.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

Gehäuse & Netzteile Xilence Power 600W Gaming

Das ist mal hammer geil, ist ein Markennetzteil und kostet 60€
ist das nicht super ? guckt euch das mal bitte an.
Weil ich bestell dort auch die 5850 und wenn das Netzteil schon dabei ist muss ich 0 Versand zahlen 

*@KaiHD7960xx:* was sagst du zum Asgard ? Ist da viel Platz ? reicht das locker aus für die nächsten Jahre ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Das Video ist einer meiner Lieblingsvideos, wenns um Netzteil geht... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo

... und das hier ist auch ganz oben... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgKFm-bv5k

Das passiert übrigens auch mit dem Xilence.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

> @KaiHD7960xx: was sagst du zum Asgard ? Ist da viel Platz ? reicht das locker aus für die nächsten Jahre ?


Klar. 

@Quanti:
Alter Schwede, hab ich mich jetzt bei dem Video erschrocken..^^  Meine Lautsprecher waren noch auf laut gestellt..


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Das passiert übrigens auch mit dem Xilence.


hahahahahahahaha xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
habe mir gerade voll erschrocken beim "Ptsch" xDDD
wie geeeilllllll xDDD

Gehäuse & Netzteile Netzteile bei notebooksbilliger.de

kannst du mir von notebooksbilliger.de
ein gutes netzteil sagen ?
von 55€-62€

such ma eins, weil wenn ich das mit der graka bestelle mit ich 0€ versand zahlen 



> Alter Schwede, hab ich mich jetzt bei dem Video erschrocken..^^  Meine Lautsprecher waren noch auf laut gestellt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kannst du laut sagen xDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Da kann man eigentlich nur das Seasonic kaufen. 

Aber, wenns nicht anders geht, kannst du es mal mit dem Pure Power 530 Watt versuchen.
Wie gesagt, nicht meine Empfehlung, sollte aber trotzdem reichen.
Allerdings hat es nur 420 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
Rechne durch. CPU, GraKa und Board hängen an der 12 Volt Leitung.

Aber das Jersey ist geil, 500 Watt für 25 Euro.


----------



## Xburn (9. Mai 2010)

> Rechne durch. CPU, GraKa und Board hängen an der 12 Volt Leitung.


ich weiß nicht wie , kannst du das BITTE für mich machen , biiiiiiiiitttttte 

JA oder sag mir ein netzteil von Hardwareversand bis MAXIMAL *62€

*Übrigens hat mir das einer zu einem Asgard geschrieben, wobei ich nicht weiß was das ist: 			 			_"EKL Brocken kommt nicht in Asgard rein, daher gleich Midgard nehmen."

_*Edit:*
hier nochmal MEINE zusammensetzung:
die 5830 fällt ja jetzt weg xP

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/o9ZkwMHO0P.PNG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

Ich würde eher das Pure Power 430W nehmen. Bei dem 530W hat sich Bequiet etwas übernommen. Ein 500W+ NTs auf so dem selben kleinen PCB wie bei 430W NT...  Das 430er reicht aber locker auch für ne 5870.

Ne große Auswahl bei der Seite habe die ja nicht gerade..^^


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde eher das Pure Power 430W nehmen. Bei dem 530W hat sich Bequiet etwas übernommen. Ein 500W+ NTs auf so dem selben kleinen PCB wie bei 430W NT...  Das 430er reicht aber locker auch für ne 5870.


guck ma bitte bei hardwareversand.de
da muss es was geben ... =(


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Hier. KLICK
Das ist 1,29€ über deiner Grenze.
Kaufst dir eben am Wochenende kein Eis.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Hier. KLICK
> Das ist 1,29€ über deiner Grenze.
> Kaufst dir eben am Wochenende kein Eis.


das ist SONDERPOSTEN , also ein gebrauchtes netzteil

gibts den da keine anderen guten in dem preisrahmen ? ö.Ö

edit:
was ist damit ?

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31597&agid=240

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31602&agid=240


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Nö, die haben einfach die guten, preiswerten Netzteile nicht.
Kein Arctic Fusion, kein Rush Power, kein Silverpower. Selbst Standard Antec True Power (die sind ganz gut) kosten dort 70 Euro und mehr.

Musst sonst das Cougar nehmen. KLICK


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Kein Arctic Fusion, kein Rush Power, kein Silverpower. Selbst Standard Antec True Power (die sind ganz gut) kosten dort 70 Euro und mehr.


hat notebooksbilliger.der diese ganzen sachen ?

Edit:
guck ma bitte bei meinem letzen Beitrag die Netzteile bitte an 

Wie wärs mit diesen hier:

http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-FUSION-...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273443378&sr=8-2

http://shop.nordpc.com/index.php?artnr=A++23524&rid=idealo&idealoprice=45.5

oder

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=TN5VP1&

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000QRG5M4/...ive=7986&creativeASIN=B000QRG5M4&linkCode=asn


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Nö, die haben ja nur den billigen Schrott wie Jersey und Xlilence. 

Bestell doch was bei Mindfactory, da kostet es nach Mitternacht keine Versandkosten (bei einem Bestellwert von 100 Ocken).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

hol dir einfach alles bei planet4one.de oder vv-computer.de und bau selber zusammen..


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Nö, die haben ja nur den billigen Schrott wie Jersey und Xlilence.


guck ma bei den editierten LINKS


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Jep, Arctic Fusion ist gut, ebenso Silverpower. 
Wobei aber nur das SP-SS500 gut ist, das andere ist noch altes Netzteildesign.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> planet4one.de


das ist total unübersichtlich , aber sowas von .
Die navi ist okay aber sonst Bäähh ...



> vv-computer.de


miditower asgard = 40€
amd x4 phenom965  155€ ??
ati 5850 = 300€?

irgendetwas stimmt mit dem preisen nicht , also NEIN!


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

Onlineshop der Nord PC GmbH & Co. KG

Mix Computerversand GmbH

MaxPoint SP-600A2C Silver Power PC Netzteil 600 W ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Also was nun von den teilen ?
haben die auch diese 80+ Zertifizierung oder sowas ?
Sind die gut ? (guck mal bitte auf die Werte)

*Edit:
sorry wegen doppelposting !*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Suchs dir aus, entweder das Arctic Fusion oder das Silverpower SP-SS500.
Sind beide gut und reichen für dein System.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Suchs dir aus, entweder das Arctic Fusion oder das Silverpower SP-SS500.
> Sind beide gut und reichen für dein System.


hoffe du hast recht, nicht das die dann überbrennen xDD
Wäre das Sharkoon oder Coolermaster trotzdem besser ???

Hier nochmal ne Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied von den beiden :

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 4x3.40GHz Box AM3 140W | hoh.de

und

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 4x3.40GHz Box AM3 125W | hoh.de

das eine hat 140 Watt und das eine 125
und da gibts noch andere unterschiede.
sind die entscheidend oder ist es egal ? und inwifern spielt hier diese wattzahlen eine rolle ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Das Cooler Master ist das Beste von allen, das Sharkoon ist gut, das Arctic ebenso, aber es krankt am komischen Lüfter (). Das Silverpower ist recht gut, kommt aber an das Cooler Master nicht ran.

Der 965 mit 140 Watt TDP ist noch die alte Version, die würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die  125 Watt Version ist neuer und besser.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

ich würde mehr wert auf's Mobo als auf den 965 legen. Lieber ein 890GX mit 945/955 als ein an 700er mit 965BE.. 

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit nem kurzen Zwischenstand? 

-> kleine Auflisten wäre gut.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

So hier meine ÜBERARBEITETE Version:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/TZdAVDkv0c.PNG

Die Graka ist übertaktet wie es aussieht, stand jedenfalls dort xP
das ist das von *HOH.de*
kannst ja vielleicht mal nachschauen ob die echt übertaktet ist.
ist das nun schlecht ? 

*Edit:*
was ist Mobo ?

*Edit²:*
hat der Coolermaster eine 80 Zertifizierung ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Jo, die kannst du nehmen.
Nimm aber dann eher diesen RAM. KLICK
Und greif zum 955, der reicht auch und du sparst Geld.

Mobo=Mainboard


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Die Graka ist übertaktet wie es aussieht, stand jedenfalls dort xP
> das ist das von HOH.de
> kannst ja vielleicht mal nachschauen ob die echt übertaktet ist.
> ist das nun schlecht ?





> Und greif zum 955, der reicht auch und du sparst Geld.


trotzdem ist die 965 besser ^^



> Nimm aber dann eher diesen RAM. KLICK


wieso ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> trotzdem ist die 965 besser ^^


 
Aber du merkst es nicht. 
Selbst den Unterschied zum 945 würdest du nicht merken.



Xburn schrieb:


> wieso ?


 
Weil er billiger ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

> Nimm aber dann eher diesen RAM. KLICK


 Wie geil, ich hab im Sommer 09 69€ für den gleichen Ram gezahlt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß, ich hab mal 42€ für 4GB DDR2 RAM bezahlt. 

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch Value RAM liegen hab, DDR 2 800MHz, CL9.
Hab den für 14,95€ im Computer Shop in Kiel gekauft (2GB Stück, hab zwei gekauft), damals, als ich wegen des MIIF immer hingelaufen bin, der war so günstig, dachte ich.. haste wenigstens mal RAM liegen.
Jetzt brauche ich den nicht mehr, weil ich kein DDR2 Mainboard mehr habe. 
Ich muss den mal verkaufen, für 100€ versteht sich.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Tja, das waren noch Zeiten.. damals.. ^^ 

P.S.
@Xburn:
Die von dir ausgewählte Karte ist um 10Mhz übertaktet..^^  Haben die keine günstigere 5850 dort?
Die Gigabyte Karte gibt's übrigens auch bei ebay günstiger..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Wow, 10MHz, das bringt es. 
Da merkt man ja eher die 200MHz, die der 965 mehr hat.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn man beim 955 den HT-Link auf 2200Mhz ist dieser schon flotter als der 965. Und beim 955 gehen aus Erfahrung auch 2400Mhz+..^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Ich verklopp mein 955 und greif mir den 1090T ab.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Und was erhoffst du dir für Vorteile davon? ^^ Ich glaub, du bist eher AMD-Fetish und brauchst immer das aktuelle Top-Produkt!??


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau hat sich neue Klamotten gekauft, weil sie angeblich abgenommen hat und deshalb eine Belohnung verdient hat.  
Ich hab letzten Monat mehr gesoffen als sonst (wenn man breit ist, hört man das Geschrei des Babys nicht mehr so ) und daher habe ich auch eine Belohnung verdient.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich werd erstmal wengir saufen, rein mengenäßig. Außerdem ist für meinen Darm Wein besser als Bier..  Naja ich übe mich schonmal..^^ 

Derzeit ist das Wetter so geil, da werd ich eh kaum vorm Rechner hocken. Hab jetzt wieder mit Karftraining + Radeln angefangen und sehe schon wieder verdammt gut aus. Wird Zeit das ich bald wieder ein paar heiße Stuten abschecken gehe..  Naja.. nur gucken versteht sich..  

Ich bin für 60€ exkl an ne 5750 gekommen. Und ich bin absolut zufrieden mit der Karte. Für mein 20" scheint die aktuell sogar noch ausreichend flott.  Zumal ich später sogar auf 1368x768 umsteigen kann wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. Aber noch läuft sogar Crysis top..^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Spielst du mit Kantenglättung?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel in 1600x900 auf High mit 2xAA. Richtig flüssig. Ich bin etwas verwirrt gewesen anfangs. Ich hab schon vermutet, dass mir ne 5770 angedreht wurde.   Ich hatte vorher die 5850 drin. Also innerhalb von 2Stunden beide Karten einmal verglichen und ich muss sagen, dass ich die 57xx wohl etwas unterschätzt habe, zumal die echt sau leise ist.

edit:
Ne XFX 5750 mit 512MB hatte ich auch schon gehabt (vor 1-2 Monaten), die war aber deutlich langsamer, was man wohl in erster Linie auf den kleineren VRAM zurückführen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Muss nicht unbedingt. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es 57xx Grafikkarten gibt, die einmal GDDR3 oder GDDR5 RAMs drauf haben. Eine mit GDDR5 ist natürlich schneller.
Natürlich spielt die Größe des Videorams auch eine große Rolle, aber ich hab auch schon eine GTX 275 getestet, die doppelt so großen RAM hatte wie meine GTX 260 und ich fand da jetzt kein Unterschied bei.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

ich belasse es bei einer 465 die ist ein tick besser als die 955. Bei den rams werde ich diese paar € wohl sparen. Will ein besseres gehäuse ... Für 40 ocken


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Also GPU-Z spuckt bei mir GDDR5 aus. Ic h werd mal eben OC testen. Hab ich ja noch gar net gemacht..^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Eben und bei der alten Karte, die langsamer war?


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

hat die coolmaster auch 80% effience oder wie das auch heisst ? Inwifern ist es besser als das arctic cooling fusion mit 550 watt ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Also 866Mhz macht der Afterburnerschluss. VRAM geht bis 1380Mhz ohne Bildfehler.
Hier ein Test zum Modell mit Vergleich zur 5770. 





> Eben und bei der alten Karte, die langsamer war?


Tja, das weiß ich net mehr. Ich schau mal eben bei geizhals. 
Es war dieses Modell.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a484030.html
Müsste also auch GDDR5 gehabt haben. Oder meinst du da gab's früher noch andere im Programm? Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass eine 5xxx mit GDDR3 gebaut wird, wo sogar sie 3870 als GDDR4 Version rausgekommen ist oder auch die 4670 als GDDR5er. Wäre doch echt arm GDDR3 für die aktuellen Modelle zu verwenden. ^^





> hat die coolmaster auch 80% effience oder wie das auch heisst ?


sogar mehr.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> sogar mehr.


wie viel mehr ?

Inwifern ist es besser als das arctic cooling fusion mit 550 watt ? 

ist mein mainboard okay ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Ja das Mobo ist auch gut.  Das Cooler Master Silent Pro ist noch nen Tacken effizienter als das AC Fusion.  Alle beide sind top. Letzteres ist wegen der kurzen Kabel nicht für Big-Tower geeignet, was dir aber egal sein kann. 

Du solltest dir im klaren darüber sein, dass wir die letzten Internetstunden auschließlich wegen idealistischen Feinheiten diskutieren. Egal welches System nun schluss endlich wählst: die Unteschiede bewegen sich zwischen 0-1Frames....


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Alle beide sind top. Letzteres ist wegen der kurzen Kabel nicht für Big-Tower geeignet, was dir aber egal sein kann.


dann nehme ich doch das günstigere und spare geld 
hat das artic auch 80 prozent effiziens ?



> Du solltest dir im klaren darüber sein, dass wir die letzten Internetstunden auschließlich wegen idealistischen Feinheiten diskutieren. Egal welches System nun schluss endlich wählst: die Unteschiede bewegen sich zwischen 0-1Frames...


egal ^^

sag ma ist mein board:

Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 Sockel AM3 | hoh.de

etwa schlecht ? ist glaube ich nicht crossfire tauglich ...

und hat zudem kein HD surround sound ...

ohaa, das ist ja geil 
soll ich es wagen ? XD

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/CPU-/-Pr...-1055T-6x280GHz-Box-AM3-125W_i7667_117906.htm

wir haben gerade 5:37 und ich warte auf eine antwort xDD
ich warte eig. die ganze nacht xP


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Warum nicht?  Damit bist du  schonmal gutgewabnet.

Die Boards haben alle HD onboard Sound von Realtek.

Crossfire brauch man nicht.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Das hier nimmt ja echt kein Ende, 36 Seiten? Hottest Thread in last 7 Days. 

Innerhalb von 5 Tagen beinahe so viele Posts wie ich?

Kauf dir das Teil doch endlich.^^ Oder wartest du insgeheim bis die 6000 Serie rauskommt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Das Artic Fusion reicht, außerdem hat es nur 500 Watt.
Das Gigabyte ist ein gutes Board (abgesehen vom miesen Bios), damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Das Gigabyte ist ein gutes Board (abgesehen vom miesen Bios), damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


hauptsache es funtzt und hat geilen sound 



> Das Artic Fusion reicht, außerdem hat es nur 500 Watt.


550 Watt steht da aber


> Kauf dir das Teil doch endlich.^^ Oder wartest du insgeheim bis die 6000 Serie rauskommt?


ne ich kaufe die 5850. Momentan habe ich 630 € und muss (freiwillig) jeden tag der woche arbeiten und kriege pro tag 15€.
das heißt am samstag müsste ich das geld zusammenhaben. Warscheinlich mache ich morgen paar über"stunden".




> dann nehme ich doch das günstigere und spare geld
> hat das artic auch 80 prozent effiziens ?


bitte beantworten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

> hauptsache es funtzt und hat geilen sound


Dann nimm das Asrock.. 



> 550 Watt steht da aber


Vergiss was du irgendwo liest und vertraue uns blind.  Es stimmt, was Quanti sagt.



> bitte beantworten


Ich weiß nicht mehr denn genauen Wert. Aber in jedem Fall 80+!


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Dann nimm das Asrock..


das board soll aber schon SEHR gute qualität bieten und nicht nach 1 jahr kaputtgehen. Da denke ich , wird mir gygabyte gute Dienste leisten. Wenn die Zeit reif ist , ist auch Crossfire einsetztbar, wird aber denke ich 2 Jahre zeit haben xDDD



> Vergiss was du irgendwo liest und vertraue uns blind.  Es stimmt, was Quanti sagt.


ich vertrau euch ja , daher nehme ich doch besser den Coolermaster  und der reicht echt mit seinen 500watt oder ist es wie beim sharkoon das da noch mehr power drinsteckt ?



> Ich weiß nicht mehr denn genauen Wert. Aber in jedem Fall 80+!


wäre ich echt enttäuscht wenns für den preis nicht so wäre xD


Welche Festplatte ratest du mir ? Soll ich direkt 1TB kaufen oder bringen es 500gb auch und später halt nomma 500gb aufrüsten ?

Ist das Asgard eig. fürs spätere aufrüsten noch geeignet oder soll ich einfach noch 10€ drauflegen und mir davon ein Sharkoon Rebel kaufen für 40€ ?


*Edit:*
ist die schlecht für den Preis ?
http://www.mc-shop.de/product_info....e=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

> und der reicht echt mit seinen 500watt oder ist es wie beim sharkoon das da noch mehr power drinsteckt ?



Sind beides Produkte von Enhance. Das Sharkoon Rush Power M ist der kleine Bruder vom Cooler Master Silent Pro M. Das Cooler Master ist noch n tacken besser -> Verarbeitung/Kabelmanagemnt/Lüfter... 



> Welche Festplatte ratest du mir ? Soll ich direkt 1TB kaufen oder bringen es 500gb auch und später halt nomma 500gb aufrüsten ?



Kauf lieber 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB. Eine Platte als Systemplatte festlegen. Die 500GB Version ist zudem extrem leise.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Kauf lieber 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB. Eine Platte als Systemplatte festlegen. Die 500GB Version ist zudem extrem leise.


Wie viel kostet 1 ?? Inwifern als Systemplatte ?
Ich meine der Patriot C:// werde ich lediglich 150gb zuteilen. Das reicht allemale 
oder ?



> das board soll aber schon SEHR gute qualität bieten und nicht nach 1 jahr kaputtgehen. Da denke ich , wird mir gygabyte gute Dienste leisten. Wenn die Zeit reif ist , ist auch Crossfire einsetztbar, wird aber denke ich 2 Jahre zeit haben xDDD


wie lange werde ich mit meinem system leben können ? 


Ist das Asgard eig. fürs spätere aufrüsten noch geeignet oder soll ich einfach noch 10€ drauflegen und mir davon ein Sharkoon Rebel kaufen für 40€ ?


ist die schlecht für den Preis ?
VTX HD 5850 1024MB GDDR5


*Edit:*
eine sehr sehr wichtige Sache habe ich noch anzumerken.
Da ich mir die 64bit version von Windows7 holen werde hatte und habe ich paar bammel.
Ein kollege hat das Speil "Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars" und "Command Conquer Alarmstufe Rot3"
die games spiele ich richtig lange und mag die sehr. Doch bei der Rückseite der Verpackung steht "32bit Version".
Kann ich die echt nicht mit der 64bit version spielen ? kann man das irgendwie umgehen ?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> eine sehr sehr wichtige Sache habe ich noch anzumerken.
> Da ich mir die 64bit version von Windows7 holen werde hatte und habe ich paar bammel.
> Ein kollege hat das Speil "Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars" und "Command Conquer Alarmstufe Rot3"
> ...



Wird wahrscheinlich im Kompatiblitätsmodus laufen. Aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Wird wahrscheinlich im Kompatiblitätsmodus laufen. Aber keine Garantie.


inwifern ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

> Doch bei der Rückseite der Verpackung steht "32bit Version".


Das ist nicht schlimm. Fast alle Anwendungen sind noch 32bit. Einfach mal im Taskmanager die Prozesse ansehen und auf die Endung ".exe*32" achten..  Also da würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen. Habe auch schon das ein oder andere alte Spiel wie z.B. AoE2 gespielt.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Das ist nicht schlimm. Fast alle Anwendungen sind noch 32bit. Einfach mal im Taskmanager die Prozesse ansehen und auf die Endung ".exe*32" achten..  Also da würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen. Habe auch schon das ein oder andere alte Spiel wie z.B. AoE2 gespielt.


ja viele sagen aber es geht einfach nicht .. das wäre echt schlimm wenns nicht gehen würde.
wiederrum habe ich gehört, man kann sich updates ziehen was das behebt oder so ?
stimmt das ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet 1 ?? Inwifern als Systemplatte ?
> Ich meine der Patriot C:// werde ich lediglich 150gb zuteilen. Das reicht allemale
> oder ?


 
Das reicht, aber du hast dann noch eien zweite Platte, wo du andere Daten hinpacken kannst, wenn eine Ausfällt, ist nicht alles verloren.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie lange werde ich mit meinem system leben können ?


 
Schätze mal bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo du es das erste mal einschaltest. 
... denn dann gibts schon wieder neue, bessere Sachen, die günstiger sind. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Ist das Asgard eig. fürs spätere aufrüsten noch geeignet oder soll ich einfach noch 10€ drauflegen und mir davon ein Sharkoon Rebel kaufen für 40€ ?


 
Das Asgard lang für die nächten Jahre und macht auch noch eine weitere Aufrüstung locker mit.
Das Rebel ist übrigens schlechter. 



Xburn schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> eine sehr sehr wichtige Sache habe ich noch anzumerken.
> Da ich mir die 64bit version von Windows7 holen werde hatte und habe ich paar bammel.
> Ein kollege hat das Speil "Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars" und "Command Conquer Alarmstufe Rot3"
> ...


 
Nein, die Spiele laufen schon, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Das schreiben die nur deshalb hin, weils halt 32bit Games sind.
Aber die Spiele sind fast alle in 32bit, da sie von der Konsole kommen.
Die meisten Programme sind in 32bit, das kann man sehr gut daran sehen, dass sie alle im "Program Files (x86)" installiert sind.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

> ja viele sagen aber es geht einfach nicht ..


Der Mensch ist klug. Viele Menschen sind hysterisch und ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Vielen sagen auch, dass Jersey und Tronje gute Netzteile machen. 
Nur weils viele sagen, muss das trotzdem nicht stimmen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

könnt ihr mir vll. Bitte ausrechnen wie viel watt mein systen verbraucht ? Wäre nett. Nehme die f point 500gb. Bis wie viel watt reicht der coolmaster maximal ? Bin arbeiten ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Dein System wird unter Volllast nicht mehr als 320 Watt ziehen. In Furmark vieleicht 360 Watt.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Es passt schon alles so ich glaube du hast praktisch die selbe Frage schon 3 mal gestellt.

Hier wird dir keiner ein Netzteil empfehlen das nicht reicht.


----------



## Armeno (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es aus mit metro 2033 auf ultra high mit einer ati 5770 ??





			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wie eine Diashow.



Ich glaub ihr unterschätzt diese Karten immer, Ich spiele Metro maxed out, auf ner 5750 mit minimaler Übertaktung, flüssig o.O


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Armeno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr unterschätzt diese Karten immer, Ich spiele Metro maxed out, auf ner 5750 mit minimaler Übertaktung, flüssig o.O


 
Auch mit 8 fach SGSSAA?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Armeno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr unterschätzt diese Karten immer, Ich spiele Metro maxed out, auf ner 5750 mit minimaler Übertaktung, flüssig o.O



800x600?^^

Das geht einfach nicht ich habe hier eine 5770, die packt in GTA 4 AVG 45 FPS aber Metro?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Metro kannst du mit Kantenglättung knicken.
Selbst eine 4870 klappt da in DX10 weg.
Eine 5770 in DX11? 
Das wird nichts.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Metro kannst du mit Kantenglättung knicken.
> Selbst eine 4870 klappt da in DX10 weg.
> Eine 5770 in DX11?
> Das wird nichts.



Sagte ich ja.^^ 

Aber ansonsten ist sie eine tolle Karte die mit DX 10 Spielen keine Probleme hat und bisher nur spielbare Werte abliefert.

Auch wenn Sims 2 leicht ruckelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Selbst bei Bad Company 2 knickt die 5770 weg, wenn man Kantenglättung hochfährt, und das bei 1680x1050 Pixel. 
Metro ist noch eine Ecke heftiger.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst bei Bad Company 2 knickt die 5770 weg, wenn man Kantenglättung hochfährt, und das bei 1680x1050 Pixel.
> Metro ist noch eine Ecke heftiger.



Übertreib es nicht Bad Company wird/muss/tut auf 1680x1050 laufen, so schlecht ist die 5770 nun auch wieder nicht.

Außerdem ist sie gut übertaktbar.


----------



## Armeno (10. Mai 2010)

So, Ich hab nach geguckt und Ich habe alles auf max. bis auf AF das is auf 4x anstatt auf 16x 
BFBC2 läuft natürlich auch flüssig 
Und das alles auf 1920x1080...

Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Armeno schrieb:


> So, Ich hab nach geguckt und Ich habe alles auf max. bis auf AF das is auf 4x anstatt auf 16x
> BFBC2 läuft natürlich auch flüssig
> Und das alles auf 1920x1080...
> 
> Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben



WTF?!

Mach Fraps an und schick mir einen Screenshot, oder schick mir diese Wunderkarte per Post.

P.S.: 10 FPS zählt nicht mehr als flüssig.


----------



## Armeno (10. Mai 2010)

Mit Fraps wird das sicherlich nicht mehr flüssig laufen, zumal Ich im Moment leider nur 2gb RAM habe ^^
Es läuft auch nicht superflüssig aber 25-30 FPS sind drinn. (bei nicht allzu grafikintensiven Spielszenen)

Es ist doch ne gut Entscheidung meine 5750 gegen eine GTX470 zu tauschen, wenn Ich 20% drauf kriege oder ?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Armeno schrieb:


> Mit Fraps wird das sicherlich nicht mehr flüssig laufen, zumal Ich im Moment leider nur 2gb RAM habe ^^
> Es läuft auch nicht superflüssig aber 25-30 FPS sind drinn. (bei nicht allzu grafikintensiven Spielszenen)
> 
> Es ist doch ne gut Entscheidung meine 5750 gegen eine GTX470 zu tauschen, wenn Ich 20% drauf kriege oder ?



Frag das woanders das ist eigentlich alles Off-topic.

Fraps zieht nicht solange es nicht aufnimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Übertreib es nicht Bad Company wird/muss/tut auf 1680x1050 laufen, so schlecht ist die 5770 nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Außerdem ist sie gut übertaktbar.


 
Ich habs aber gesehen, Full HD, 8 fach Kantenglättung und die 5770 ist in DX11 eingebrochen. Weniger Kantenglättung hat geholfen. 



Armeno schrieb:


> Mit Fraps wird das sicherlich nicht mehr flüssig laufen, zumal Ich im Moment leider nur 2gb RAM habe ^^
> Es läuft auch nicht superflüssig aber 25-30 FPS sind drinn. (bei nicht allzu grafikintensiven Spielszenen)
> 
> Es ist doch ne gut Entscheidung meine 5750 gegen eine GTX470 zu tauschen, wenn Ich 20% drauf kriege oder ?


 
Fraps macht echt keinen Unterschied, obs läuft oder Peng, das hat mit der Performance nichts zu tun.
Nun ja, 25 Frames ist für mich nicht flüssig. Weil man dann eher bei den Minimum FPS unter 20 fällt (oder noch weiter runter) und dann ist es eben nicht schön, gerade beim Shooter zählt jeder Frame.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fraps macht echt keinen Unterschied, obs läuft oder Peng, das hat mit der Performance nichts zu tun.
> Nun ja, 25 Frames ist für mich nicht flüssig. Weil man dann eher bei den Minimum FPS unter 20 fällt (oder noch weiter runter) und dann ist es eben nicht schön, gerade beim Shooter zählt jeder Frame.



Mein Vater fand 10 FPS in Flight Simulator X flüssig.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass Flight Simulator nur maximal 10 Frames ausspuckt, mehr geht auch mit Top Hardware nicht.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Flight Simulator nur maximal 10 Frames ausspuckt, mehr geht auch mit Top Hardware nicht.



Häääää? Ich hab jetzt viel mehr.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Häääää? Ich hab jetzt viel mehr.^^


 
Dann flieg mal durch Manhatten.


----------



## Armeno (10. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:
			
		

> Frag das woanders das ist eigentlich alles Off-topic.


Ja hast Recht, tut mir Leid...
Hab jetzt screens gemacht, aber die FPS wurden nicht mit aufgenommen 
Hatte aber wie gesagt 25-30


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Mai 2010)

Du meine Güte.. das hier ist ja mehr n Laberthread..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Du kannst bei Fraps einstellen, ob die FPS im Screen angezeigt werden sollen oder nicht.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Du meine Güte.. das hier ist ja mehr n Laberthread..



Psssst sonst merkt es noch wer.^^

Ok 7,5 FPS in Manhatten ist dann doch nicht so geil.
Aber ich habe wiedermal gemerkt wie gut ich Heli fliegen kann.

Hat er hier jetzt eigentlich alles was er braucht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ok 7,5 FPS in Manhatten ist dann doch nicht so geil.


 
Sag ich doch, das grottigste Spiel aller Zeiten. 
Kein Wunder, dass Microsoft das Entwicklerstudio nach diesem Desaster dicht gemacht hat und es kein Flugsimulator mehr geben wird.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Hat er hier jetzt eigentlich alles was er braucht?


 
Ich nehme an, dass er das seit 30 Seiten schon hat.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, das grottigste Spiel aller Zeiten.
> Kein Wunder, dass Microsoft das Entwicklerstudio nach diesem Desaster dicht gemacht hat und es kein Flugsimulator mehr geben wird.



Oh nein, ich habe FS geliebt.

Das Flugverhalten der Maschinen ist einfach nur toll. Noch nie einen derart realistischen Flugsimulator im Privaten Bereich gesehen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

das ist ja langsam ein quatscht theard xDD
aber ist okay 

Öhmm so ich rufe gleich den Experten an 

Ich habe ne gute Nachricht.
Höchstwarscheinlich werde ich mir morgen den Rechner bestellen.

Lohnt es sich den 20€ mehr draufzuzahlen und sich einen 6 kern prozessor zu kaufen ?
also die 20€ bezahlt ehe mein vater von daher ist es praktisch "umsonst"
welchen gehäuselüfter könnt ihr mir von hoh.de emfpehlen ?

was hat es nochmal mit dem 2d und 3d modus der 5850 aufsich ?
was muss man da nochmal ändern ? (sorry das ich das nomma frage)


habe gerade geguckt bei nem kollegen steht auf der hinterseite von "command and conquer" 32bit
... ich will es mit der 64bit zoggn !!!! XD


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das ist ja langsam ein quatscht theard xDD
> aber ist okay
> 
> Öhmm so ich rufe gleich den Experten an
> ...




Idioten-Versteher Modus an:
Von einem 6 Kerner wirst du in Spielen keinen Unterschied zu einem Vierkerner merken.

5850: Nur bei Gygabyte Karte BIOS update.
Idioten-Versteher Modus aus.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Idioten-Versteher Modus an:
> Von einem 6 Kerner wirst du in Spielen keinen Unterschied zu einem Vierkerner merken.
> 
> 5850: Nur bei Gygabyte Karte BIOS update.
> Idioten-Versteher Modus aus.


also das mit idiot ist etwas übertrieben ... -.-

brauche noch paar wichtige Daten:

- welches zusatz gehäuselüfter soll ich mir holen , welches ist gut ?
- welche festplatte soll ich mir holen ? 500 oder 1TB und welche marke ?
- wisst ihr ob bei hoh.de oder notebooks.de sofort die sachen versendet , oder erst nach eingang des geldes ?
- ich vertraue euch mit dem 500watt netzteil ... mein "berater" sagt das er sich nicht sicher ist ^^

*edit:*
das ist doch sicherlich auch zu empfehlen oder und sollte besser sein als der coolermaster:
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Netzteil...eil-VX-550W-ATX-CMPSU-550VXEU_i1318_39215.htm

oder ?

ist der glöckner besser oder das teil hier ?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486335.html


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also das mit idiot ist etwas übertrieben ... -.-
> 
> brauche noch paar wichtige Daten:
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Idiot war ein Spaß, sei nicht Beleidigt fand wahrscheinlich eh keiner lustig. 

Scythe Slipstream, BeQuiet Silent Wings.

Festplattengröße ist deine Sache, wie viel du halt brauchst.

Meist bei Eingang des Geldes

Dein Berater sollte in dem Punkt still sein.^^



> *edit:*
> das ist doch sicherlich auch zu empfehlen oder und sollte besser sein  als der coolermaster:
> http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Netzteile...1318_39215.htm



Das Coolermaster ist gut, das NT das du da angibst ist derzeit nicht lieferbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> - welches zusatz gehäuselüfter soll ich mir holen , welches ist gut ?
> - welche festplatte soll ich mir holen ? 500 oder 1TB und welche marke ?
> - wisst ihr ob bei hoh.de oder notebooks.de sofort die sachen versendet , oder erst nach eingang des geldes ?
> - ich vertraue euch mit dem 500watt netzteil ... mein "berater" sagt das er sich nicht sicher ist ^^


 
1. Da kannst du Scythe Slip Stream/S-Flex oder BeQuiet BeWings kaufen.
2. Du kannst WD oder Samsung kaufen, musst du wissen ob du lieber 2x 500Gb oder 1x 1TB haben willst.
3. Wenn du per Vorkasse bestellst, natürlich erst dann, wenn das Geld eingegangen ist, bei Nachname dann, wenn die Sachen vorrätig liegen.
4. Du sollst doch dem "Expterten" ein paar verpassen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> 1. Da kannst du Scythe Slip Stream/S-Flex oder BeQuiet BeWings kaufen.


welche empfihlst du ?



> 2. Du kannst WD oder Samsung kaufen, musst du wissen ob du lieber 2x 500Gb oder 1x 1TB haben willst.


was empfhilst du ? welches modell jeweils ?


was für sachen gehen den bei der 64bit version nicht ?
habe gerade erfahren das command und conquer auf 64bit geht !!!!!!!!   



> *edit:*
> das ist doch sicherlich auch zu empfehlen oder und sollte besser sein  als der coolermaster:
> http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Netzteile...1318_39215.htm


das bestelle ich von einer anderen seite aber ansonsten ist es doch besser als das coolermaster und bietet noch reserven oder ?




> 4. Du sollst doch dem "Expterten" ein paar verpassen.


der experte macht folgende dinge:
1.) baut mir den rechner zusammen
2.) macht deisen 5850 BUG weg ^^
3.) macht mir windows7 drauf (welches empfhilt ihr home-proff oder ulti ?)


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> der experte macht folgende dinge:
> 1.) baut mir den rechner zusammen
> 2.) macht deisen 5850 BUG weg ^^
> 3.) macht mir windows7 drauf (welches empfhilt ihr home-proff oder ulti ?)



Welche 5850 kaufst du jetzt?

Das Coolermaster reicht.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Welche 5850 kaufst du jetzt?


Öhhh
die kostet auf einmal 280€
gestern kostete die noch 260€ OHNE versand ö.Ö !!!!
kann mir jemand ne seite geben , wo man die kriegt für ca. 260€-265-270€ ?
viele schreiben, die karte sei extrem laut , stimmt das ? ö.Ö


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Öhhh
> die kostet auf einmal 280€
> gestern kostete die noch 260€ OHNE versand ö.Ö !!!!
> kann mir jemand ne seite geben , wo man die kriegt für ca. 260€-265-270€ ?
> viele schreiben, die karte sei extrem laut , stimmt das ? ö.Ö



OMG, hör zu! Gerade deshalb muss man ja das Update machen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

was von dennen ist besser ?

Gigabyte HD 5850 OC 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de
die ist übertaketet

PC-Hardware PowerColor 1024MB 5850 PCIe

PC-Hardware Asus 1024MB 5850 DirectCU PCIe

PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe

ist die echt so laut ?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> was von dennen ist besser ?
> 
> Gigabyte HD 5850 OC 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de
> die ist übertaketet
> ...



Nimm entweder Nummer 1 oder 3 oder 4.

Lies die Antwort!!!!! 

Bei der Gigabyte muss ein Update gemacht werden dann ist sie leise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> welche empfihlst du ?
> 
> was empfhilst du ? welches modell jeweils ?


 
Nimm ein neueres Modell, wie die Samsung F3.



Xburn schrieb:


> was für sachen gehen den bei der 64bit version nicht ?
> habe gerade erfahren das command und conquer auf 64bit geht !!!!!!!!


 
Sag ich seit 10 Seiten und du scheinst ja nichts zu glauben, was hier gepostet wird. 



Xburn schrieb:


> das bestelle ich von einer anderen seite aber ansonsten ist es doch besser als das coolermaster und bietet noch reserven oder ?


 
Nein, das Corsair ist veraltet, hat gegen das Cooler Master keine Chance.



Xburn schrieb:


> der experte macht folgende dinge:
> 1.) baut mir den rechner zusammen
> 2.) macht deisen 5850 BUG weg ^^
> 3.) macht mir windows7 drauf (welches empfhilt ihr home-proff oder ulti ?)


 
1. Das kannst du selbst machen.
2. Das kannst du selbst machen.
3. Das kannst du selbst machen. (Home Premium reicht)
4. Du kannst dem Experten selbst ein paar knallen.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Ich geh jetzt pennen. (Beziehungsweise habe gleich kein Internet mehr.)

Mal sehen ob das hier bis morgen fertig wird.^^


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Nimm entweder Nummer 1 oder 3 oder 4.
> 
> Lies die Antwort!!!!!
> 
> Bei der Gigabyte muss ein Update gemacht werden dann ist sie leise.


muss ich nur das update bei der GIGABYTE version (nr1) machen oder bei den anderen versionen wie HIS oder Powercolor auch ?
ist den die powercolor schlecht ?

Bei Nr1. ist die Graka übertaktet , das ist doch ******** oder nicht ? ö.Ö
kann man die den nicht zurücktakten ?

*edit:*
wieso ist der preis den auf einmal nach 10€ gestiegen ???


----------



## Squatrat (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> muss ich nur das update bei der GIGABYTE version (nr1) machen oder bei den anderen versionen wie HIS oder Powercolor auch ?
> ist den die powercolor schlecht ?
> 
> Bei Nr1. ist die Graka übertaktet , das ist doch ******** oder nicht ? ö.Ö
> kann man die den nicht zurücktakten ?



Die Powercoler ist Referenz. (schlechter gekühlt)

Update nur bei der Gigabyte.

OC ist gut!

So mein Vater bewgt sich schon, das heißt ich bin gleich weg^^


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

aber im gegensatz zum HIS oder Asus Modell verbraucht die hier
bisschen mehr strom
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/...HD-5850-OC-1024MB-GDDR5-PCIe_i9020_116762.htm
und hat auch nicht so einen großen speichertakt, die hat lediglich 1000mhz im gegensatz zu den anderen.
die anderen haben ja 4000mhz.
ist das nun wichtig ?

weiß einer ob die laut ist oder ob man sich für die 270€ was besseres kaufen könnte ? (grakas)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Wo haben denn die anderen 4000MHz? 
Die verbrauchen praktisch alles das gleiche und 170 Watt erreicht man sowieso nie, 150 ist realistisch.
Nimm die Gigabyte, die ist gut, das Bios updaten und fertig.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Nimm die Gigabyte, die ist gut, das Bios updaten und fertig.


da steht "ist momentan nicht lieferbar" oder sowas ..
MAN !!!!!!!! endlich hatte ich meinen pc fertig, dann kommt auch noch die nächste ********
Ich hoffe die graka ist diese 280€ wert ....
oder kann man sich für den preis eine NOCH bessere kaufen ?
werde dann warscheinlich die HIS nehmen ... (mein vater zahlt die 15€ dazu)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Achso, OK, das ist halt Pech.
Die HIS ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Sofern du bei der 5850 kein Referenzdesign nimmst, machst du nichts falsch, da kannst du praktisch jede nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ist ein Bild nochmal zum Vergleich der 5850 von hoh.de und der HIS !!!:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/IX3HoBhLlG.PNG

Da siehst du das die von hoh.de nur 1000mhz hat wobei die HIS 4000mhz hat.
ist das schlimm das die gigabyte übertaktet ist ?? kann man bestimmt zurücktakten oder ?

Was ist der unterschied zwischen Crossfire und CrossfireX ?

Was soll ein Referenz Design sein ?

Lohnen sich die 280€ für diese Graka oder sollte man sich besser , was besseres für den Preis kaufen. Oder ich frage mal anders. Kriegt man für den Preis was besseres ?
Lohnen sich diese 280€ ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Dann schau mal hier rein, dort steht bei der Gigabyte auch 4000MHz. KLICK
Schätze also, dass das ein Druckfehler bei deiner Gigabyte ist.

Crossfire ist 2 GraKas.
CrossfireX bedeutet 4 GraKas

So sieht Referenzdesign aus. KLICK
Referenzdesign bedeutet, dass der Grafikhersteller so seine Grafikkarte entwickelt hat und so an die Subvendor rausgibt.
Die Subvendor entwickeln dann im Laufe der Zeit eigene Kühllösungen und Layouts. In der Regeln natürlich um Fehler des Referenzdesigns auszubügeln, wie Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke.

Für den Preis ist sie OK, eine 5850 kostet halt in der Regel noch um die 300.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Crossfire ist 2 GraKas.
> CrossfireX bedeutet 4 GraKas


aber CrossfireX enthällt ja automatisch Crossfire oder ? ^^
jedenfalls um den Fehler zu entgehen und auch 100%ig auf der sicheren seite zu sein hole ich mir einfach die HIS version.
hoffe die hat kein referitätsdesign oder irgendwelche fehler 

druckfehler HIN oder HER , wenn da 1000mhz steht dann kann es auch so sein. Ich habe keine Garantie das es nicht so ist oder ?
Was ist eigentlich OPENGL und noch ne sache.
Mein Monitor hat keinen HDMI eingang, heißt das etwa das ich mit extra einen Adapter kaufen muss oder hat mein mainboard so einen eingang für meinen Monitor ? (also den passenden) ?

Der HIS hat kein Referenz Design oder ? xP



> ATI Eyefinity, integrierter 7.1 HD Audiocontroller


wozu ist das gut ?

p.s: habe gerade bei dem normale NICHT OC model bei hoh.de nachgeguckt, der hatte auch nur 1000mhz


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> aber CrossfireX enthällt ja automatisch Crossfire oder ? ^^


 
Sobald man zwei GPUs zusammenschaltet, hat man automatisch Multi GPU, egal wie mans nennt.



Xburn schrieb:


> jedenfalls um den Fehler zu entgehen und auch 100%ig auf der sicheren seite zu sein hole ich mir einfach die HIS version.
> hoffe die hat kein referitätsdesign oder irgendwelche fehler


 
Nö, die ist gut, die kannst du nehmen.



Xburn schrieb:


> druckfehler HIN oder HER , wenn da 1000mhz steht dann kann es auch so sein. Ich habe keine Garantie das es nicht so ist oder ?


 
Keine Ahnung, frag einfach nach.



Xburn schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich OPENGL und noch ne sache.
> Mein Monitor hat keinen HDMI eingang, heißt das etwa das ich mit extra einen Adapter kaufen muss oder hat mein mainboard so einen eingang für meinen Monitor ? (also den passenden) ?


 
Open GL ist das hier. KLICK
Spielt keine Rolle, dein Monitor hat sicher einen DVI Eingang, daran schließt du die GraKa.



Xburn schrieb:


> Der HIS hat kein Referenz Design oder ? xP


 
Sie sieht doch anders aus als die Referenzkarte, die ich dir gezeigt habe, oder? 



Xburn schrieb:


> wozu ist das gut ?


 
Das kannst du ignorieren, weil du eh nicht am Monitor Filme guckst.


----------



## Xburn (10. Mai 2010)

> Das kannst du ignorieren, weil du eh nicht am Monitor Filme guckst.


tuhe ich doch , besonders wenn ich meinen fullhd monitor habe , werde ich das noch intensiver gestalten xDD wieso den ? mein mainboard hat ja ehe eine 7.1 soundkarte ^^
was ist das den nun ? xD


> ATI Eyefinity, integrierter 7.1 HD Audiocontroller


wegem dem open gl.
der asus 5850 hat 0,1 opengl mehr als der HIS , ist das schlimm ??
soll ich den nun lieder den asus nehmen ? XD
(guck ma bitte beide werte an )

ist der mhz wert wichtig bei den grakas ?

ich hoffe echt für dich das die 500watt ausreichen :O

lohnt es sich den die 280€ dafür auszugeben oder kriegt man für das geld eine etwas bessere graka ?
weil wenn eine graka 280€ kostet, muss die leistung sicherlich GEWALTIG sein, oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> tuhe ich doch , besonders wenn ich meinen fullhd monitor habe , werde ich das noch intensiver gestalten xDD wieso den ? mein mainboard hat ja ehe eine 7.1 soundkarte ^^


 
Weil du, um das nutzen zu können, ein Blue Ray Laufwerk braucht und entsprechende Audioanlage.
Da du aber alles mit der Onboardsoundkarte machst, ist es egal, was die GraKa für Audiomöglichkeiten bietet.



Xburn schrieb:


> was ist das den nun ? xD
> wegem dem open gl.
> der asus 5850 hat 0,1 opengl mehr als der HIS , ist das schlimm ??
> soll ich den nun lieder den asus nehmen ? XD
> (guck ma bitte beide werte an )


 
Spielt keine Rolle, weil die meisten Games DirectX als Schnittstelle haben.



Xburn schrieb:


> ist der mhz wert wichtig bei den grakas ?


 
Nö, das merkst du eh nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> ich hoffe echt für dich das die 500watt ausreichen :O


 
Öhm, wieso?
Mir ist es praktisch egal. 
Ich hab ein 700 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Ich hab ein 700 Watt Netzteil.


oha von welcher firma und wozu 700??

ja wie gesagt habe ein bisschen bammel ...
habe ja noch einen monitor, maus, boxen, drucker , laufwerke , festplatten, graka, motherboard, kühler, lüfter und das alles frisst unmengen an Watt.
Darum habe ich angst das dieses 500Watt Netzteil nicht ausreicht.
Ich wäre viel sicherer mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil + beruhigt und hätte auch reserven.

bei der HIS muss ich nix verändern mit diesem 2d zu 3d oder ????

600watt für 70€ ?
hier
https://www.triplebuy.de/-Hardware-Sharkoon-Rush-Power-Netzteil-ATX12V-2-3/a-1481/


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> oha von welcher firma und wozu 700??


 
Ich hab kein 700 Watt Netzteil. 
Ich hab das, was ich in meiner Signatur stehen habe, das reicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> ja wie gesagt habe ein bisschen bammel ...
> habe ja noch einen monitor, maus, boxen, drucker , laufwerke , festplatten, graka, motherboard, kühler, lüfter und das alles frisst unmengen an Watt.


 
Drucker und Boxen klemmst du an das Netzteil vom Rechner? 
Denkst du nicht, dass die ein eigenes Netzteil haben? 

Und nochmal zum Mitmeißeln...
Das gesamte System zieht ungefähr 360 Watt, aber nur bei Volllast, sonst keine 100 Watt.
Spielt keine Rolle, wie viele Festplatten, Lüfter, Laufwerke oder Lichtorgeln du anschließt.



Xburn schrieb:


> bei der HIS muss ich nix verändern mit diesem 2d zu 3d oder ????


 
Nein, einbauen und freuen.

Das Rush Power ist wie gesagt gut, wenn du es ohne Versandkosten für den Preis bekommen kannst, dann kannst du es kaufen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> druckfehler HIN oder HER , wenn da 1000mhz steht dann kann es auch so sein. Ich habe keine Garantie das es nicht so ist oder ?


Wenn da 4000Mhz steht, dann ist da die Rede vom effektiven Takt....  ALSO WIE IMMER: mach die keine Sorgen..  

*Effektiver Takt:*
Dieser ist bei DDR2 ,3 und 4 doppelt so groß wie der Realtakt (hier 1000Mhz) und bei DDR5 viermal so groß wie der Realtakt(daher 4000Mhz). Die Unterschiede bei DDR2-DRR4 liegen nur in den höheren Taktraten.

Seriöse Seiten geben eigentlich den Realtakt an, nicht den Effektivtakt. Naja pauschaliesieren kann man natürlich auch hier nicht.





> a wie gesagt habe ein bisschen bammel ...
> habe ja noch einen monitor, maus, boxen, drucker , laufwerke ,  festplatten, graka, motherboard, kühler, lüfter und das alles frisst  unmengen an Watt.
> Darum habe ich angst das dieses 500Watt Netzteil nicht ausreicht.
> Ich wäre viel sicherer mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil + beruhigt und hätte  auch reserven.


Selbst in den meisten Spielen wird sich dre Verbrauch eher bei 250Watt einpedeln, da die CPU meist nur zu 50% ausgelastet wird (besonders Ego-Shooter -> Crysis, BC2..).


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo
ich werde heute alles bestellen, daher werde ich heute (hoffe ich) nicht froß viel fragen 

Jedenfalls bin ich gerade am gucken, das der ELK Alpenföhn Clockner es in 2 Versionen gibt wobei es so scheint das die Blue Version nicht nur mehr wiegt, sondern auch größer ist und mehr leistung hat:

Normal:
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (84000000018) | hoh.de

Blue:
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition | hoh.de

Was sollte ich nehmen ?
Beide sind nicht versandsbereit, daher müsste ich paar Tage warten ...

kann mir die aber auch hier OHNE probleme bestellen:

Normal:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenfhn CPU-Khler Gro Clockner - AMD/Intel

Blue:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenfhn CPU-Khler Gro Clockner Blue Edition AMD/Intel


einer sagte das bei ihm die Blue Edition gerade mal so in den Antex Ninehundred reingepasst hat , der schon relativ groß ist ..


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

ach der Lüfter passt locker ins Case 

Ansonsten guck dir den EKL Brocken an oder den Scythe Mugen 2. Beide sind noch nen ticken besser.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Ansonsten guck dir den EKL Brocken an oder den Scythe Mugen 2. Beide sind noch nen ticken besser.


Inwifern "einen" ticken besser ?? was ist daran besser ? xD

Übrigens habe ich hier die *FERTIGE* Zusammenstellung die ich heute bestellen will. Ich gehe ja gleich arbeiten und komme später wieder zum bestellen(in ca. 3-4 std). Warscheinlich per Nachname, weil ich die teile so schnell wie möglich haben will !

Hier nochmal 





> ALLES


 was ich bestellen möchte :

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/NqLC3ZbMp2.PNG

und die *5850* von *HIS*:
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe


Die Saphier von 5850 kostet 4€ mehr. Lohnt es sich diese 4€ mehr auszugeben ?

Brauche verbesserungsvorschläge oder einfach Tipps (zu der Zusammenstellung) 

Lg

Xburn

* edit:*
habe ich noch vergessen ? fehlt was bei der zusammenstellung ?
der rechner kostet ca. 830€
kriegt man für den preis eigentlich nicht NOCH was besseres oder ist das schon das maximum ? ö.Ö
nicht vergessen (ich habe noch windows764bit ultimate)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Die Zusammenstellung kannst du so bestellen. 

Leistungsmäßig nehmen sich die Sapphire und die HIS nicht. Sapphire hat aber mitunter die besten BIOS' und der Support soll auch recht gut sein. Grund genug für mich der Sapphire den Zuschlag zu gewähren. 

Grüße


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Ansonsten guck dir den EKL Brocken an oder den Scythe Mugen 2. Beide sind noch nen ticken besser.
> Inwifern "einen" ticken besser ?? was ist daran besser ? xD


 ?? 

Lies ma bitte im vorrigen Beitrag mein *EDIT* 

Würde es sich jetzt DOCH lohnen einen Mugen oder Brocken zu kaufen ?
Soll ich vom AlpenGlöckner nun die Blue Edition nehmen die größer,schwerer und warscheinlich auch besser ist ? (ist die besser ??)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> Würde es sich jetzt DOCH lohnen einen Mugen oder Brocken zu kaufen ?


Es geht hier nur um 3-5°C, also für nicht übertaktet völlig uninteressant. Als der EKL Clockner reicht auch. Habe ihn selbst. Läuft schön rund.



> Soll ich vom AlpenGlöckner nun die Blue Edition nehmen die größer,schwerer und warscheinlich auch besser ist ? (ist die besser ??)


Da ist nur ein andere Lüfter mit UV-Licht drauf.. da gibt's keine technischen Unterschied. 

Ich würde einfach den günstigsten nehmen und dazu einen besseren 120mm Lüfter bestellen, der leise ist und gleichzeitig auch nen guten Luftdurchsatz bietet. 
Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist der Gelid Wing 12 UV Blue. Dieser ist echt flüsterleise und hat einen super Luftdurchsatz. Zudem kommt er mit umfangreicher Ausstattung.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Es geht hier nur um 3-5°C, also für nicht übertaktet völlig uninteressant. Als der EKL Clockner reicht auch. Habe ihn selbst. Läuft schön rund.


in ca. 1 jahr habe ich aber vor zu übertakten oder vll schon in einem halben jahr , also machen diese 5° doch was aus oder ??
also ich nehme dann doch besser den Brocken oder Mugen ? Welchen empfhilst du und wie viel kosten beide ca. ?



> Ich würde einfach den günstigsten nehmen und dazu einen besseren 120mm Lüfter bestellen, der leise ist und gleichzeitig auch nen guten Luftdurchsatz bietet.
> Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist der Gelid Wing 12 UV Blue. Dieser ist echt flüsterleise und hat einen super Luftdurchsatz. Zudem kommt er mit umfangreicher Ausstattung.


ich habe doch einen 120mm lüfter von bequite Silent Wings oder so genommen (siehe zusammenstellung). Sind die etwa schlecht ? ö.Ö
Falls die echt schlecht sein sollen , such mir mal bitte einen Lüfter von *hardwareversand.de* aus
der gut sein soll  (danke  )


was habe ich noch vergessen ? fehlt was bei der zusammenstellung oder habe ich alle nötigen komponente ?
der rechner kostet ca. 830€
kriegt man für den preis eigentlich nicht NOCH was besseres oder ist das schon das maximum ? ö.Ö
nicht vergessen (ich habe noch windows764bit ultimate)


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> in ca. 1 jahr habe ich aber vor zu übertakten oder vll schon in einem halben jahr , also machen diese 5° doch was aus oder ??
> also ich nehme dann doch besser den Brocken oder Mugen ? Welchen empfhilst du und wie viel kosten beide ca. ?



Nimm den Mugen, oder schau einfach in den zahlreichen Tests wer dir besser gefällt von der Leistung her sind beide gut für OC.



Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe doch einen 120mm lüfter von bequite Silent Wings oder so genommen (siehe zusammenstellung). Sind die etwa schlecht ? ö.Ö
> Falls die echt schlecht sein sollen , such mir mal bitte einen Lüfter von hardwareversand.de aus
> der gut sein soll  (danke  )



Die Silent Wings sind gut, ich habe selbst einen.

Willst du wirklich nur einen für den ganzen PC?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Ne, ich würde nur die genannten Gelid Wing 12 nehmen. Die haben nenn besseren Luftdurchsatz. Sonst würde ich nichts ändern.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Willst du wirklich nur einen für den ganzen PC?


in dem gehäuse ist doch schon einer mit dabei 

*was habe ich noch vergessen ? fehlt was bei der zusammenstellung oder habe ich alle nötigen komponente ?
der rechner kostet ca. 830€
kriegt man für den preis eigentlich nicht NOCH was besseres oder ist das schon das maximum ? ö.Ö
nicht vergessen (ich habe noch windows764bit ultimate) *

guckt euch mal bitte in meiner zusammenstellung das BEQUITE Silent Wings MODELL an, ist dieses Modell gut oder gibts bessere ?

*be quiet Silentwings USC Gehäuselüfter 120x120*
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet Silentwings USC Gehuselfter 120x120

Welchen Mugen soll ich den nehmen ? bitte den Artikel von HARDWAREVERSAND.de posten wenns geht 




> Ne, ich würde nur die genannten Gelid Wing 12 nehmen. Die haben nenn besseren Luftdurchsatz. Sonst würde ich nichts ändern.


bitte einen von HARDWAREVERSAND.de posten , such mal bitte nach einem gleichguten wenns geht 


Ist es dieser Mugen ?:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25731&agid=669

Ist er echt besser als der Alpenföhn ? Reicht der fürs übertakten ?

Ist der hier echt gleichgut wie der Mugen ?
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ne, ich würde nur die genannten Gelid Wing 12 nehmen. Die haben nenn besseren Luftdurchsatz. Sonst würde ich nichts ändern.



Naja wie laut sind die?

Also die BeQuiet Dinger sind nicht zu hören wenn man nicht direkt das Ohr dranhält.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

ist mein netzteil eig. gut
oder empfihlt ihr BeQuiet Straight Power 580W CM ?

(bin arbeiten) bitte auf den vorrigen beitrag antworten 
*BITTE* ^^


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist mein netzteil eig. gut
> oder empfihlt ihr BeQuiet Straight Power 580W CM ?
> 
> (bin arbeiten) bitte auf den vorrigen beitrag antworten
> *BITTE* ^^



Sag mal was hast du ständig mit dem Netzteil?^^

500W reichen.

Ja der Mugen ist gut, die anderen aber auch. Sie werden dir alle mal genügen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> Also die BeQuiet Dinger sind nicht zu hören wenn man nicht direkt das Ohr dranhält.


Die Lüfter selbst sind praltisch lautlos. Ab 1400rpm hört man leicht den Luftstrom. Ich habe den Silent Wing auf meinem Groß Clockner sitzen und lasse ihn mit 1600rpm laufen. Der Luftstrom ist einfach top. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Silent Wings vom Luftdurchsatz her mit dem Gelid mit halten können. 
Die Silent Wings sind mit maximal 85m³/h angegeben, die Gelid mit 105 m³/h. Und die Silent Wings sind nur gedrosselt leise oder hast du die auch bei 1500rpm?
Die Silent Wings werden sicher super vermarktet, aber da gibt es besseres für das Geld.


Xburn,
bleibe bitte bei dem Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W oder 600W.


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die Lüfter selbst sind praltisch lautlos. Ab 1400rpm hört man leicht den Luftstrom. Ich habe den Silent Wing auf meinem Groß Clockner sitzen und lasse ihn mit 1600rpm laufen. Der Luftstrom ist einfach top. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Silent Wings vom Luftdurchsatz her mit dem Gelid mit halten können.
> Die Silent Wings sind mit maximal 85m³/h angegeben, die Gelid mit 105 m³/h. Und die Silent Wings sind nur gedrosselt leise oder hast du die auch bei 1500rpm?
> Die Silent Wings werden sicher super vermarktet, aber da gibt es besseres für das Geld.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich hab die halt noch nie aufdrehen müssen. Wenn die Gelid gut sind soll er sie nehmen, kann halt nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung reden.

Silent Pro 500W reicht doch locker.

P.S.: Hast du das NT aus meiner Signatur geklaut? Das ist total übertrieben.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Du hast sie ja sicher auch als Case-Lüfter, oder? Also die sind ja nicht schlecht -nur eben etwas teuer. 
Auf meinem CPU-Kühler habe ich dann aber doch lieber etwas mit mehr Luftdurchsatz, da das schon ein paar Grad °C ausmacht.


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Du hast sie ja sicher auch als Case-Lüfter, oder? Also die sind ja nicht schlecht -nur eben etwas teuer.
> Auf meinem CPU-Kühler habe ich dann aber doch lieber etwas mit mehr Luftdurchsatz, da das schon ein paar Grad °C ausmacht.



Ja ist nur ein Gehäuselüfter, hätte einen anständigen CPU Kühler würde ich womöglich was anderes draufsetzen. Aber als Case-Lüfter ist das Teil absolut in Ordnung muss halt aber auch nicht aufdrehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Inwifern "einen" ticken besser ?? was ist daran besser ? xD


 
Den Broken würde ich beim Asgard nicht nehmen, da der nur so eingebau werden kann, dass er nach oben gegen den Deckel bläst und nicht nach hinten zum Gehäuselüfter, wie der Clockner.
Bleib beim Clockner, nimm den normalen, nicht den Blue, der normale ist sehr gut, leise und damit kannst du locker bis 3,8GHz übertakten.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Bleib beim Clockner, nimm den normalen, nicht den Blue, der normale ist sehr gut, leise und damit kannst du locker bis 3,8GHz übertakten.


stimmen die anderen da zu ?

Wie sieht es den aus mit dem Sytheke Mugen 2 ??

Sooo, ich bestell mir ca. in 1 Std den pc
vorher habe ich wiedermal paar fragen 

*Zu der Graka:*

*HIS:*
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe
*
Saphier:*
PC-Hardware Sapphire 1024MB 5850 PCIe

Die Saphir kostet 5 €mehr als die HIS.
Würde sich das lohnen 5 Tage auf die Saphir zu warten und 4€ draufzuzahlen oder ist die HIS ebensogut und steht der Saphier in nix hinter ??
Ich kaufe ja ehe Graka und die anderen teile getrennt, müsste halt nur 5-10tage warten.

Was ist *Eyefinity* bei einer Graka ?

Ich werde das 600Watt netzteil nehmen !  (keine weiteren fragen mehr zum netzteil)


*Zu Vorkasse & Nachnahme:*
Bei Vorkasse muss ich erst das Geld zahlen , also sprich die müssen mir das vom Konto abziehen (ca. 3 tage) und DANN senden die erst die Ware oder ? 

Und Nachnahme ist doch , wenn ein Typ bei mir vorbeikommt und das Paket abgibt und ich im Nachhinein zahle oder ?

Wisst ihr ca. wie lange sowas dauert ??
Also wie lange die brauchen damit man das paket kriegt , in beiden Fällen (nach dem bestellen) ?


*Zu den Lüftern:*
sucht mir ma bitte 1 Lüfter raus , aus Hardwareversand welcher gut ist. Weil ich bestelle ehe alles durch Hardwareversand 
wäre echt nett 


Der Pc wird ca. 830€ kosten. Ist er dieses Geld wert ? Kriegt man für das Geld eigentlich was NOCH besseres , oder ist das was ich mit euch zusammengebaut habe das "maximum" ??

Lohnt sich für die Graka 280€ auszugeben , oder kriegt man für das Geld eine bessere Graka ?


*Was lustiges:*
Ich war gerade im PC shop bei uns und ich fragte die nach einer gtx260. ich guckte im schaufenster und sah ein eticket:
"Gainward GTX260   149,-" Ich dachte mir : "AH DU ******** DIE HOLE ICH MIR DANN !!!!"
ich fragte den ob die echt so viel kosten würde (im netz kostet die 200€).
Er sagte NEIN , soviel hat sie vor 1 Monat gekostet. Nun kostet die 180€.
*Ist das normal ? ö.Ö*


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

600W? In Ordnung ist zwar zu viel aber ist dein Geld.

Nimm die HIS.

Eyefinity: Mehrere Bildschirme, mehr musst du nicht wissen.

Nachnahme: Bei vorhandener Ware schnellstmöglicher Versand. (Höhere Versandkosten + min 10 Euro

Vorkasse: Bei Geldeingang.



> Ich war gerade im PC shop bei uns und ich fragte die nach einer gtx260.  ich guckte im schaufenster und sah ein eticket:
> "Gainward GTX260   149,-" Ich dachte mir : "AH DU ******** DIE HOLE ICH  MIR DANN !!!!"
> ich fragte den ob die echt so viel kosten würde (im netz kostet die  200€).
> Er sagte NEIN , soviel hat sie vor 1 Monat gekostet. Nun kostet die  180€.
> *Ist das normal ? ö.Ö*



Karte ist schlecht verfügbar und deshalb überteuert.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> ja. eine hd5850 macht aber im grunde nur sinn wenn sie günstiger sind. 280€ wären mir viel zu teuer
> 
> zu deiner bestellung: cpu den 955BE und NICHT den 965 weil einfach poreis/leistungstechnisch besser. zudem weniger abwärme etc
> 
> ...


hat mir gerade einer vom anderen forum geschrieben ..
diese 10€ habe ich ja , das ist kein problem. Aber wieso soll die 955 besser sein als die 965. 
Die 955 wurde mir doch gesagt die ist kleines bisschen (merkt man nicht) schwächer ..
wo ist dann der sinn ??

Mein Board kennt ihr ja ..
sind deise beiden Board echt besser als meins ?

Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H GL/SATA/R/FW/DVI/VGA/HDMI 785G HD 4200 ATX SockAM3
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H - Cablec - Upgrade Your System !

Der Preis unterschied ist 2€ wenn die besser sind , dann kaufe ich mir halt die 
Aber was ist nun besser mein Board oder die da ?
das ist mein board:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770



> statt dem LG nimmst du ein optiarc 7240


preislich ist da kein unterschied, würdet ihr mir auch das :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk
empfehlen ?

Ich glaube Coolermaster ist auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil oder ? (woher wisst IHR eig. ob das vernünftig ist ? XD)



> die rams schmeißt du raus und nimmst günstigere. 1600 wird eh erstmal nicht unterstützt.


 meint er damit mein Board oder allgemein die PC Systeme ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> hat mir gerade einer vom anderen forum geschrieben ..


der scheint nicht den Plan von Hardware zu haben. Lade ihn nal hier im Forum ein. Dann kann ich ihm 

Aufzählen was alles quatsch ist an seiner Aussage. Rot = Quatsch..  



> das board ist eine mehr als schlechte wahl. das hat massig pci und kaum pcie.


 Wayn, wo ist der Sinn von mehr als einem PCIe, wenn man kein Crossfire brauch? 



> das netzteil tauscht du gegen was vernünftiges von seasonic oder enermax


Dann erklär ihm mal, dass das Cooler Master Silent Pro M von Enhance ist. Vielleicht macht es dann KLICK bei ihm. 



> die rams schmeißt du raus und nimmst günstigere. 1600 wird eh erstmal nicht unterstützt.


 Absoluter Quatsch. Ich hab selbst meinen Ram schon mit 1700Mhz+ betrieben und einige hier im Forum schon über 2000Mhz...

Außerdem kosten die 1600er keinen Aufpreis im Vergleich zu den 1333ern und bieten noch Luft nach oben. Die 1600er kann man zur Not auch mit 1333Mhz betreiben, falls ein Mobo 1600+ nicht unterstüzt.



> Ich glaube Coolermaster ist auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil oder ? (woher  wisst IHR eig. ob das vernünftig ist ? XD)


Weil wir uns schon etwas länger mit Hardware beschäftigen und z.B. auch die NTs kennen, die nicht in den Zeitschriften getestet werden.


----------



## Lordac (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

puh, poste doch bitte mal die vorläufig letzte finale Zusammenstellung, bei der Vielzahl an Seiten des Threads, ist die nicht so einfach zu finden.



> Aber wieso soll die 955 besser sein als die 965.


Der X4 955 BE hat das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, der X4 965 BE ist einen Tick schneller, dies merkt man in der Praxis aber kaum bis gar nicht, vor allem weil der direkte Vergleich fehlt.




> sind diese beiden Board echt besser als meins:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770 ?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H GL/SATA/R/FW/DVI/VGA/HDMI 785G HD 4200 ATX SockAM3
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H - Cablec - Upgrade Your System !


Das UD3 ist ein sehr gutes Board was einem "Normalanwender" eigentlich alles bietet. Wenn der Kauf nicht sofort ansteht, würde ich evtl. auf das Nachfolgeboard mit dem neuen Chipsatz warten. 

Die anderen beiden Boards haben im Prinzip den gleichen Chip und zusätzlich noch eine Onboardgrafik.

Viele PCIe-Anschlüsse brauchst du eigentlich nicht, ausser du möchtest neben der Grafikkarte und evtl. Soundkarte noch mehr Steckkarten nutzen.



> würdet ihr mir auch das: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk empfehlen ?


Beim Laufwerk kann man nicht viel falsch machen, ich hab ein etwas älteres von LG (gut 2 Jahre alt) welches beim Zugriff und Brennen schon etwas lauter ist, aber so oft nutze ich es nicht. 

Nimm das was dir mehr zusagt, wirklich falsch machen kannst du wie schon gesagt nicht.



> Ich glaube Coolermaster ist auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil oder ? (woher wisst IHR eig. ob das vernünftig ist ? XD)


Hier kommt es darauf an für welches von Cooler Master du dich entschieden hast, wenn es das Silent Pro M500 ist, dann ist es ein Top-Netzteil welches in der Leistungsklasse bei PCGH auf dem ersten Platz landete.



> meint er damit mein Board oder allgemein die PC Systeme ?


Die Aussage war auf den Arbeitsspeicher bezogen, die meisten Mainboards unterstützen nur DDR3 1333, es bringt folglich nicht so viel wenn du 1600`er kaufst, den musst du unter Umständen dann sogar auf 1333 laufen lassen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> stimmen die anderen da zu ?
> 
> Wie sieht es den aus mit dem Sytheke Mugen 2 ??


 
Den kannst du auch nehmen, kein Thema.



Xburn schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bestell mir ca. in 1 Std den pc


 
Jaaaaaa....... 



Xburn schrieb:


> vorher habe ich wiedermal paar fragen


 
Verdammmmmt..... 



Xburn schrieb:


> Die Saphir kostet 5 €mehr als die HIS.
> Würde sich das lohnen 5 Tage auf die Saphir zu warten und 4€ draufzuzahlen oder ist die HIS ebensogut und steht der Saphier in nix hinter ??


 
Kauf die HIS.



Xburn schrieb:


> Was ist *Eyefinity* bei einer Graka ?


 
Mehrere Monitor an einer ATI Karte nutzen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Ich werde das 600Watt netzteil nehmen !  (keine weiteren fragen mehr zum netzteil)


 
Komen auch nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ca. wie lange sowas dauert ??
> Also wie lange die brauchen damit man das paket kriegt , in beiden Fällen (nach dem bestellen) ?


 
Unterschiedlich. Vorkasse gleich, der Laden schickt erst raus, wenn das Geld da ist.
NAchname gleich, die Hardware wird verschickt, sobald verfügbar. Du zahlst, wenn du sie erhälst (kostet in der Regel mehr).



Xburn schrieb:


> *Zu den Lüftern:*
> sucht mir ma bitte 1 Lüfter raus , aus Hardwareversand welcher gut ist. Weil ich bestelle ehe alles durch Hardwareversand
> wäre echt nett


 
Nimm irgendeinen, der sich dreht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Der Pc wird ca. 830€ kosten. Ist er dieses Geld wert ? Kriegt man für das Geld eigentlich was NOCH besseres , oder ist das was ich mit euch zusammengebaut habe das "maximum" ??


 
Man kriegt schon was Besseres, aber nicht derzeit. 



Xburn schrieb:


> *Was lustiges:*
> Ich war gerade im PC shop bei uns und ich fragte die nach einer gtx260. ich guckte im schaufenster und sah ein eticket:
> "Gainward GTX260 149,-" Ich dachte mir : "AH DU ******** DIE HOLE ICH MIR DANN !!!!"
> ich fragte den ob die echt so viel kosten würde (im netz kostet die 200€).
> ...


 
Ja, sowas nennt sich Markwirtschaft. 



Xburn schrieb:


> hat mir gerade einer vom anderen forum geschrieben ..


 
Du hast neben uns noch andere?   


Xburn schrieb:


> diese 10€ habe ich ja , das ist kein problem. Aber wieso soll die 955 besser sein als die 965.
> Die 955 wurde mir doch gesagt die ist kleines bisschen (merkt man nicht) schwächer ..
> wo ist dann der sinn ??


 
Er ist nicht besser als der 965, aber eben ein paar Euro günstiger und wieder mehr ausgeben, wenn man nichts davon merkt.



Xburn schrieb:


> Mein Board kennt ihr ja ..
> sind deise beiden Board echt besser als meins ?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H GL/SATA/R/FW/DVI/VGA/HDMI 785G HD 4200 ATX SockAM3
> ...


 
Dein board ist besser, weils Sata/USB 3 bietet.



Xburn schrieb:


> preislich ist da kein unterschied, würdet ihr mir auch das :
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk
> empfehlen ?


 
Nimm irgendein Laufwerk, spielt heute keine Rolle mehr.



Xburn schrieb:


> Ich glaube Coolermaster ist auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil oder ? (woher wisst IHR eig. ob das vernünftig ist ? XD)


 
Weil wir Ahnung haben. 



Xburn schrieb:


> meint er damit mein Board oder allgemein die PC Systeme ?


 
Wer meint was?


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Der X4 955 BE hat das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, der X4 965 BE ist einen Tick schneller, dies merkt man in der Praxis aber kaum bis gar nicht, vor allem weil der direkte Vergleich fehlt.


Preis JA , Leistung NEIN , also wie du schon sagtest ist der 965 einen tick besser von daher ist er im Leistungsverhälltnis besser oder ?



> Viele PCIe-Anschlüsse brauchst du eigentlich nicht, ausser du möchtest neben der Grafikkarte und evtl. Soundkarte noch mehr Steckkarten nutzen.


also diese 785GT kostet 1€ mehr als meine .Sollte ich zu der 785 greifen ? hat die auch einen 7.1 Sound ? Wenn die zusätzlich eine onboard graka hat , ist die also besser als meine + bietet zusätzlich gute grafik oder ?



> Hier kommt es darauf an für welches von Cooler Master du dich entschieden hast, wenn es das Silent Pro M500 ist, dann ist es ein Top-Netzteil welches in der Leistungsklasse bei PCGH auf dem ersten Platz landete.


genau aber nur das 600Watt Modell 



> Die Aussage war auf den Arbeitsspeicher bezogen, die meisten Mainboards unterstützen nur DDR3 1333, es bringt folglich nicht so viel wenn du 1600`er kaufst, den musst du unter Umständen dann sogar auf 1333 laufen lassen.


schafft mein momentanes Mainbaord das oder muss ich zu dem 785GT greifen ?


Hier meine Zusammenfassung:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/58Z7N2k1mS.PNG
und eine ATI5850 von HIS


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Preis JA , Leistung NEIN , also wie du schon sagtest ist der 965 einen tick besser von daher ist er im Leistungsverhälltnis besser oder ?


 
Nö, der 965 kostet mehr als er mehr leistet als der 955. Daher ist der 955 in Sachen Preis/leistung besser.



Xburn schrieb:


> also diese 785GT kostet 1€ mehr als meine .Sollte ich zu der 785 greifen ? hat die auch einen 7.1 Sound ? Wenn die zusätzlich eine onboard graka hat , ist die also besser als meine + bietet zusätzlich gute grafik oder ?


 
Nur wenn du eben die Onboardgrafik gebrauchen kannst, sonst nicht.
7.1 Sound haben sie alle, das ist aber eh egal, wenn man nur Mono Lautsprecher anschließt. 
Die Onboardgrafik ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Grafikkarte. Selbst eine günstige 30€ Grafikkarte ist schneller als jede Onboard. 



Xburn schrieb:


> schafft mein momentanes Mainbaord das oder muss ich zu dem 785GT greifen ?


 
Dein Mainboard hat praktisch betrachtet den gleichen Chipsatz wie die 785 Bretter, nur eben ohne die Onboard, von daher sind sie, was RAM angeht, identisch.



Xburn schrieb:


> Hier meine Zusammenfassung:
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/58Z7N2k1mS.PNG
> und eine ATI5850 von HIS


 
Das kannst du wieder komplett entsorgen.
Schlechter RAM, das Gehäuse ist zu klein, das Netzteil zu schwach, miese Lüfter und ein richtig schlechtes Mainboard.


----------



## Lordac (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



> Preis JA , Leistung NEIN , also wie du schon sagtest ist der 965 einen tick besser von daher ist er im Leistungsverhälltnis besser oder ?


Preis-/Leistung bezieht sich auf das Gesamtpaket, für den 965`er bazahlst du knapp 150,- Euro, für den 955`er gut 130,- Euro. Wenn dir 0,2 GHz Mehrleistung (die du nicht merken wirst) ~ 20,- Euro Aufpreis wert sind, dann kauf den 965`er.



> Sollte ich zu der 785 greifen ? hat die auch einen 7.1 Sound ?


Bleib beim aktuelleren Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3.



> Wenn die zusätzlich eine onboard graka hat , ist die also besser als meine + bietet zusätzlich gute grafik oder ?


Jein, die Onboardgrafik brauchst du nur wenn du keine extra Grafikkarte verwendest oder diese einmal kaputt oder schon verkauft ist, und der der Ersatz noch nicht da, ansonsten liegt die Onboardgrafik brach.



> genau aber nur das 600Watt Modell


Das ist eigentlich zu viel, je nach OC-Vorhaben reichen 450-550 Watt.



> schafft mein momentanes Mainbaord das oder muss ich zu dem 785GT greifen ?


Zu 100% kann ich dir die Frage nicht beantworten, da der Leistungsunterschied zwischen DDR3 1333 und DDR3 1600 aber nicht so groß ist würde ich selbst zu ganz normalem 1333`er greifen.



> Hier meine Zusammenfassung:
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/58Z7N2k1mS.PNG
> und eine ATI5850 von HIS


Bis auf die CPU und das Netzteil schaut das doch gut aus, bei beiden genannten Teilen würde ich wie oben geschrieben sparen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Preis-/Leistung bezieht sich auf das Gesamtpaket, für den 965`er bazahlst du knapp 150,- Euro, für den 955`er gut 130,- Euro. Wenn dir 0,2 GHz Mehrleistung (die du nicht merken wirst) ~ 20,- Euro Aufpreis wert sind, dann kauf den 965`er.


falsch 140€ 



> Das ist eigentlich zu viel, je nach OC-Vorhaben reichen 450-550 Watt.


ich gehe auf nummer sicher 

@quanti: zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?

Habe gerade geguckt , und das teil auf den ich den rechner legen werde ist leider 20.5 cm breit. 
Da wird der Rechner zwar reinpassen aber auf der Rechten Seite des gehäuses sind Lüfter, da muss ich doch eig Platz lassen ?
Weil sonst ist die rechte Seite des gehäuses überdeckt und das ist schelcht oder ?


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hier kommt es darauf an für welches von Cooler Master du dich entschieden hast, wenn es das Silent Pro M500 ist, dann ist es ein Top-Netzteil welches in der Leistungsklasse bei PCGH auf dem ersten Platz landete.



Sagen ich und andere jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen.^^

500W reichen. Auch für OC. Bevor du derartiges tust solltest du aber mal einiges zu dem Thema lesen.

Warum hast du die ganze fast fertige Zusammenstellung jetzt wieder verworfen?

Ich glaub spätestens bei Seite 100 wird das Ding hier Dicht gemacht.

Bleib bei der HIS 5850.

Wenn der PC fertig ist mach ein Foto, dann hänge ich es mir an die Wand.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> 500W reichen. Auch für OC. Bevor du derartiges tust solltest du aber mal einiges zu dem Thema lesen.


machr mit der "pc experte" xDD



> Wenn der PC fertig ist mach ein Foto, dann hänge ich es mir an die Wand.


wieso das den ? 
ah kommt schon so schlimm sind meine fragen nicht, erreinert euch doch mal , als ihr euren pc zusammengestellt habt 

@quanti & andere: zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?

Habe gerade geguckt , und das teil auf den ich den rechner legen werde ist leider 20.5 cm breit. 
Da wird der Rechner zwar reinpassen aber auf der Rechten Seite des gehäuses sind Lüfter, da muss ich doch eig Platz lassen ?
Weil sonst ist die rechte Seite des gehäuses überdeckt und das ist schelcht oder ?


----------



## Lordac (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



Lordac schrieb:


> Preis-/Leistung bezieht sich auf das Gesamtpaket, für den 965`er bazahlst du knapp 150,- Euro, für den 955`er gut 130,- Euro. Wenn dir 0,2 GHz Mehrleistung (die du nicht merken wirst) ~ 20,- Euro Aufpreis wert sind, dann kauf den 965`er.





Xburn schrieb:


> falsch 140€


ich beziehe mich auf den Bestpreis bei Geizhals, wenn du den X4 965 BE irgendwo für 140,- Euro bekommst, ist das natürlich etwas anderes.



Xburn schrieb:


> @quanti: zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?


Wie meinst du das? Ein Mainboard unterstützt gewisse RAM-Geschwindigkeiten, diese findest du bei der Beschreibung des Mainboards.



Lordac schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich zu viel, je nach OC-Vorhaben reichen 450-550 Watt.





Squatrat schrieb:


> Sagen ich und andere jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen.


Ich bin bei dem Thread irgendwann ausgestiegen....

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ah kommt schon so schlimm sind meine fragen nicht, erreinert euch doch mal , als ihr euren pc zusammengestellt habt



Ich habe bei Media Markt gekauft. Nachtrag: Ja da hatte ich gerade meine Dumme Phase.

Die fragen sind nicht schlimm nur das man dir die Antworten förmlich einhämmern muss.

PC WELT Forum - Gamer Pc Kaufberatung

Hab ich dich!



> Ich bin bei dem Thread irgendwann ausgestiegen....


Von Anfang an dabei.^^


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Ram nimmst einen ohne Kam damit es mit dem Kühler keine Probleme gibt.


das hat mir einer geschrieben, ist es wahr ?
hier meine derzeitigen rams:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9

Was wird mit dem KAM gemeint ?



> Von Anfang an dabei.^^


dafür danke ich dir sehr 



> Hab ich dich!


mist 


*@quanti & andere:* zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?
Mein Mobo:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30427&agid=1232

Habe gerade geguckt , und das teil auf den ich den rechner legen werde ist leider 20.5 cm breit. 
Da wird der Rechner zwar reinpassen aber auf der Rechten Seite des gehäuses sind Lüfter, da muss ich doch eig Platz lassen ?
Weil sonst ist die rechte Seite des gehäuses überdeckt und das ist schelcht oder ?

Beim Midgard brauche ich KEINEN zusätzlichen Lüfter weil das Teil selbst schon 2 intergriert hat ? oder brauche ich doch zusätzliche ?


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das hat mir einer geschrieben, ist es wahr ?
> hier meine derzeitigen rams:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9
> 
> Was wird mit dem KAM gemeint ?



Die Zacken.


Xburn schrieb:


> *@quanti & andere:* zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?
> Mein Mobo:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770
> 
> ...



Beim Midgard brauchst du keine zusätzlichen, ausser für bessere Leistung und Lautstärke die gelieferten austauschen.



Xburn schrieb:


> mist



Tja wenn du billige H*** bei/mit anderen Foren Fremd gehst.^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> @quanti & andere: zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?
> Mein Mobo:
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...0427&agid=1232


Dein Mainborad unterstütz per Ramteiler bis 1333Mhz (667Mhz im BIOS auswählen). 
Wenn du dich später an OC ranwagst kannst du den Speicher dann auch bis 1866Mhz unterstützen. 
(hier hab ich's nachgelesen). 

EDIT: 

Hier wie von dir gewüsncht die Fragen, die du mir geschickt hast. 


			
				Xburn schrieb:
			
		

> Hey sorry das ich dich erneut nerve aber, sag mal
> bietet der Asgard echt genug Platz für alles UND den Mugen 2??
> 
> Hier ist ja mein Board:
> ...


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Dein Mainborad unterstütz per Ramteiler bis 1333Mhz (667Mhz im BIOS auswählen).
> Wenn du dich später an OC ranwagst kannst du den Speicher dann auch bis 1866Mhz unterstützen.
> (hier hab ich's nachgelesen).


Öhmm , der unterstützt nur 1333 ??? ö.Ö bist du dir sicher ?
ich will das mein mainboard volle 1600mhz unterstützt ... NA SUPER ... gerade war ich mit der Lieferung fertig nun kommt schon sowas .. xDDD
ist mein Mainboard echt nicht fähig für 1333mhz ?? poste ma bitte eins das 1600 unterstützt 



> Beim Midgard brauchst du keine zusätzlichen, ausser für bessere Leistung und Lautstärke die gelieferten austauschen.


werde ich mir mit der zeit kaufen , ich denke momentan reichen die eingebauten aus  oder ??

*Habe gerade geguckt , und das teil auf den ich den rechner legen werde ist leider 20.5 cm breit.
Da wird der Rechner zwar reinpassen aber auf der Rechten Seite des gehäuses sind Lüfter, da muss ich doch eig Platz lassen ?
Weil sonst ist die rechte Seite des gehäuses überdeckt und das ist schelcht oder ?*



> Die Zacken.


stören den meine Zacken vom Ram ? ö.Ö



> Tja wenn du billige H*** bei/mit anderen Foren Fremd gehst.^^


sorry, ich liebe euch aber etwas mehr xDDDD


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *Habe gerade geguckt , und das teil auf den ich den rechner legen werde ist leider 20.5 cm breit.
> Da wird der Rechner zwar reinpassen aber auf der Rechten Seite des gehäuses sind Lüfter, da muss ich doch eig Platz lassen ?
> Weil sonst ist die rechte Seite des gehäuses überdeckt und das ist schelcht oder ?*



Das Gehäuse sollte nach Möglichkeit frei stehen.



Xburn schrieb:


> stören den meine Zacken vom Ram ? ö.Ö



Kommt auf den CPU Kühler an.



Xburn schrieb:


> sorry, ich liebe euch aber etwas mehr xDDDD



Wollen wir hoffen, denn ein Dreier läuft nicht.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Das Gehäuse sollte nach Möglichkeit frei stehen.


tya wird wohl nicht klappen. Das Problem ist einfach das 1 Lüfter (auf der rechten seite des Midgard) auf der rechten seite ist und daher an der Holzwand meines Tisches direkt stehen wird. An der Grafik meines Tisches kann man es aber besten sehen:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/aaMWtIjmme.jpg

Da die Fläche auf der mein Pc steht 20.5cm breit ist , wirds eng , da der Midgard 20.6 cm breit ist.
Zudem hat er so 4 teile auf den er steht (habe den namen vergessen).
Das heißt wenn ich den nach rechts schiebe wird der automatisch schief da die linken 2 Stolpen den halten aber die rechten 2 fehlen ..
Mit einem gehäuse ohne diese Stolpen wäre das besser 
was soll ich tuhen ?




> Kommt auf den CPU Kühler an.


Scythe Mugen 2 ??



> Wollen wir hoffen den ein Dreier läuft nicht.


*beten*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> An der Grafik meines Tisches kann man es aber besten sehen:
> 
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/aaMWtIjmme.jpg



Bor einfach 5-10 kleine Löcher an die Stelle oder säge ein Recht an der Stelle des Tisches aus.


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Bor einfach 5-10 kleine Löcher an die Stelle oder säge ein Recht an der Stelle des Tisches aus.



Genau oder verbreitere die Fläche einfach mit einer billigen Unterlage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> @quanti & andere: zieht mein momentanes mainboard 1600 mhz ram ?


 
Das Gifabyte sollte schon mit den RAMs zurecht kommen.
Achte auf die Bios Version, die drauf ist, wenn du es bekommst.



Xburn schrieb:


> Beim Midgard brauche ich KEINEN zusätzlichen Lüfter weil das Teil selbst schon 2 intergriert hat ? oder brauche ich doch zusätzliche ?


 
Ich würde noch einen im Deckel einbauen, dort ist keiner verbaut. 140mm Lüfter passen da hinein.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Bor einfach 5-10 kleine Löcher an die Stelle oder säge ein Recht an der Stelle des Tisches aus.


 ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst ? ö.Ö



> Genau oder verbreitere die Fläche einfach mit einer billigen Unterlage.


erscheint mir realistischer



> Ich würde noch einen im Deckel einbauen, dort ist keiner verbaut. 140mm Lüfter passen da hinein.


alles mit seiner Zeit 


Habe gerade übrigens nochmal meine gespeicherte Zusammensetzung bei Hardwareversand.de aufgerufen. Vor 2 Stunden hat das ganze Paket 844€ gekostet. Nun kostet alles 858 €
*WIESO DAS ??!!!*



> Achte auf die Bios Version, die drauf ist, wenn du es bekommst.


wozu das ?



> Das Gifabyte sollte schon mit den RAMs zurecht kommen.


mit den 1600mhz oder muss ich da nun die 1600 auf 1333 zurücksetzten und dann später beim neuen Mobo wieder auf 1600 setzten ? ö.Ö

Kennt jemand andere Gehäuse die auch Groß sind aber keine "ständer" unten haben ???
(die sollen auf unter 60€ sein und GUT-GEIL aussehen , ähnlich wie das Asgard und Midgard)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wozu das ?


 
Je neuer das Bios ist, desto wahrscheinlicher kommt es mit den 1600er RAM zurecht.



Xburn schrieb:


> Kennt jemand andere Gehäuse die auch Groß sind aber keine "*ständer*" unten haben ???
> (die sollen auf unter 60€ sein und GUT-GEIL aussehen , ähnlich wie das Asgard und Midgard)


 
Was soll das denn sein?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> "ständer" unten


 Ständer? unten?  Hey.. wird sind hier im Hardware-Forum!




> mit den 1600mhz oder muss ich da nun die 1600 auf 1333 zurücksetzten und  dann später beim neuen Mobo wieder auf 1600 setzten ? ö.Ö


Also du wirst vom BIOS aus nicht direkt 1600Mhz per Ramteiler auswählen können. Ein neues BIOS könnte abhilfe schaffen, muss aber nicht.


In jedem fall kannst du auch den Ref-Takt erhöhen. Wenn du den Ref-Takt auf ~225 anhebst, müsste der Speicher etwa die 1600Mhz erreichen.

Aber hey, das mit dem Speichertakt ist echt nebensächlich un bringt so viele wie ein Upgrade von 955 auf 965.. Also mach davon nciht deine Kaufentscheidung ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also mach davon nciht deine Kaufentscheidung ab.


 
Tja.. man möge deinen Worten Gehör verleihen...


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> erscheint mir realistischer



Hier ein Beispiel.

Schick nochmal die komplette Zusammenstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Tja, einige Threads kann man nun noch mit der Flasche richtig lesen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Wie geil.....  ...   Die Bier Flasche und dazu das leere Weingläschen.. herlich.. ^^ 

Bei mir sieht's aber manchmal ähnlich aus..^^ Nur ist mein Ikea Schreibtisch schöner.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/cIZkHq0AAv.PNG
Diese Ständer meine ich 

Hier das meine ich mit "hat nicht genug platz".
Der Midgard ist 20.6cm breit und mein Teil hier nur 20.5
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/9Dz40kWd1S.jpg
Zudem braucht ja mein Gehäuse etwas Platz wegen den Lüftern.
da sind wir bei 30cm. das gehäuse hat nur 20.6 platz ._.

@Squadrat: was soll das Bild den zeigen ? XD

Habe gerade wieder mit dem Experten getelt, er sagte mir das ATI schon seit immer ein problem mit dem Drivern/Treibern hatte (weiß nichtmehr ob das Driver oder Treiber waren). Er sagte immer , die musst du IMMER aktuallieren , das problem hatte ATI schon immer.

Er sagte mir auch das USB3.0 egal ist. Man kann sich notfalls einen Adapter kaufen ...

Zudem gibt es bestimmt das andere Board OHNE die Onboard graka und wenn das der fall ist , soll ich die kaufen, weil dann kann er 1600MHZ ausnutzen.
kennt jemand das board ohne die onboard graka ?

Kann mir jemand ein gehäuse ohne diese Stolpen empfehlen das genug platz bietet und gut aussieht ?

Er sagte mir das die GTX260 ziehmlich gut wäre. Vll soll ich mir echt überlegen die zu kaufen anstatt die 5850 , auch wegen dem Preis/Leistung.

Meine Aktuellste Zusammenstellung:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/MsqSKrxGL8.PNG

inkl. der 5850 ..

LOL auf einmal kostet alles nur noch 2€ billiger als der original Preis.
Vergleicht mal meine Grafik mit den momentan Preisen .. WIE GEIL ! XDDD
ich muss JETZT bestellen xDDD
also 2,20€ ist gerade JEDES komponent billiger als heute morgen , wieso das den ??? !!!
da spare ich ja gleich unten von geld.
Habe 8 Komponente = 18-20€ (spar)
wie geil   
wisst ihr wieso das so ist ?


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wie geil.....  ...   Die Bier Flasche und dazu das leere Weingläschen.. herlich.. ^^
> 
> Bei mir sieht's aber manchmal ähnlich aus..^^ Nur ist mein Ikea Schreibtisch schöner.



Wer jetzt glaubt das ist gestellt, nein so sieht es bei mir immer aus. 
Mein tolles halbes Headset mal ganz bei Seite gelassen.^^
Das Chaos erstreckt sich eigentlich noch weiter.

Wo ist jetzt die Finale Zusammenstellung? 

Da ist sie ja.



> Er sagte mir das die GTX260 ziehmlich gut wäre. Vll soll ich mir echt  überlegen die zu kaufen anstatt die 5850 , auch wegen dem  Preis/Leistung.



Schmeiß ihn aus dem Fenster!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn,
wer ist den bitte der Experte, von dem du redest?? Er darf sich gern hier in den Thread einklincken. Aber ehrlich, denkst du etwas der hätte so viel Plan von der Materie wie wir??  

Nichts für ungut. Poste bitte mal deine finale Zusammestellung. Wir gucken nochmal drüber und dann kannst du bestellen. Ich garantiere dir dann auch, dass du nichts besseres für's Geld bekommen kannst.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

GIGABYTE - Produkte - Mainboard - Produkte
hier ist die Seite von gigabyte, kenne mich wie immer wenig aus ..
Aufgrund des "billigtarifs" momentan kann ich beim Board noch 5€ drauflegen 
also ca. 85/86€
kann mir jemand von dieser Seite ein Board für diesen Preis raussuchen das
(nach möglichkeit USB3 hat) und auch 1600mhz und auch gut ist ?
wäre super nett.
Ist ja für ein Genies ein Klaks 




> Habe gerade wieder mit dem Experten getelt, er sagte mir das ATI schon seit immer ein problem mit dem Drivern/Treibern hatte (weiß nichtmehr ob das Driver oder Treiber waren). Er sagte immer , die musst du IMMER aktuallieren , das problem hatte ATI schon immer, immer wenn ein neueres game rauskommt.


stimmt das ?



> Er sagte mir auch das USB3.0 egal ist. Man kann sich notfalls einen Adapter kaufen ...


stimmt das ?



> Zudem gibt es bestimmt das andere Board OHNE die Onboard graka und wenn das der fall ist , soll ich die kaufen, weil dann kann er 1600MHZ ausnutzen.
> kennt jemand das board ohne die onboard graka ?


kennt die jemand ( siehe www.gigabyte.de )



> Kann mir jemand ein gehäuse ohne diese Stolpen empfehlen das genug platz bietet und gut aussieht ?


wäre echt nett 



> Er sagte mir das die GTX260 ziehmlich gut wäre. Vll soll ich mir echt überlegen die zu kaufen anstatt die 5850 , auch wegen dem Preis/Leistung.


was meint ihr ?




> Meine Aktuellste Zusammenstellung:
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/MsqSKrxGL8.PNG
> 
> inkl. der 5850 ..


moment ich recherchiere nochma 



> LOL auf einmal kostet alles nur noch 2€ billiger als der original Preis.
> Vergleicht mal meine Grafik mit den momentan Preisen .. WIE GEIL ! XDDD
> ich muss JETZT bestellen xDDD
> also 2,20€ ist gerade JEDES komponent billiger als heute morgen , wieso das den ??? !!!
> ...


wieso ist das so momentan ? ? ö:Ö


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> @Squadrat: was soll das Bild den zeigen ? XD



Du könnest mit ein paar Büchern die Fläche dieser Ablage vergrößern.



Xburn schrieb:


> Habe gerade wieder mit dem Experten getelt, er sagte mir das ATI schon seit immer ein problem mit dem Drivern/Treibern hatte (weiß nichtmehr ob das Driver oder Treiber waren). Er sagte immer , die musst du IMMER aktuallieren , das problem hatte ATI schon immer.
> 
> Er sagte mir auch das USB3.0 egal ist. Man kann sich notfalls einen Adapter kaufen ...
> 
> ...



Stopf ihm das ****.^^ 

Die GTX260 hat keine Chance gegen die 5850 sie liegt eher auf Ebene der 5770.

Das mit den Treibern ist wesentlich besser geworden. Aber manche Nvidia Jünger klammern sich dran.

Wenn er sich dir jetzt als Gamer oder Tuner vorstellt weißt du was los ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, 785G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAC5-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

da haste was ordentliches 

+ ASUS Qualität
+ USB 3.0
+ 1600Mhz
P.S.
Bleib bei der 5830 oder 5850..
Also dann hast ja jetzt alles!!


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, 785G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAC5-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> da haste was ordentliches
> 
> ...


fast, ich will gleich bestellen aber ich habe den wieder angerufen und der meitn die onboard graka ist ******** xD
er sagt die stört total. Kannst du mir ein anderes Board zeigen ?
Es darf auch 88€ kosten MAXIMAL 90€ ! 
GLEICH BESTELLEN *_*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

> er sagt die stört total


So ein quatsch... ist der vielleicht etwas   

Sorry, ich werde dir kein weiteres zeigen, nur weil irgend jemand dir so nen Quatsch einredet. Nimm das von mir vorgeschlagene ASUS. Das ist perfekt für dein Budget. Die IGP (onboard Graka) kannst du auch einfach deaktivieren. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> ???? So ein quatsch...
> 
> Sorry, ich werde dir kein weiteres zeigen, nur weil irgend jemand dir so nen Quatsch einredet. Nimm das von mir vorgeschlagene ASUS. Das ist perfekt für dein Budget. Die IGP (onboard Graka) kannst du auch einfach deaktivieren.
> 
> Gute Nacht!


 bist du sicher ???
bitte such mal eins , biiiiiiiiiiteee


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> fast, ich will gleich bestellen aber ich habe den wieder angerufen und der meitn die onboard graka ist ******** xD
> er sagt die stört total. Kannst du mir ein anderes Board zeigen ?
> Es darf auch 88€ kosten MAXIMAL 90€ !
> GLEICH BESTELLEN *_*



Kaufen!

Ist mein letzter Tipp bis morgen, hab eh gleich kein Internet mehr. Und die paar Minuten nutze ich für wichtige Dinge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/cIZkHq0AAv.PNG
> Diese Ständer meine ich


 
Die müssen sein, da das Netzteil unten eingebaut ist und von unten die Luft zieht. Wenns direkt auf dem Boden stehen würde, könnte es keine frische Luft ansaugen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Hier das meine ich mit "hat nicht genug platz".
> Der Midgard ist 20.6cm breit und mein Teil hier nur 20.5
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/9Dz40kWd1S.jpg
> Zudem braucht ja mein Gehäuse etwas Platz wegen den Lüftern.
> da sind wir bei 30cm. das gehäuse hat nur 20.6 platz ._.


 
Den ganzen Absatz verstehe ich nicht. 
Wieso muss es plötzlich 30cm breit sein? 



Xburn schrieb:


> Habe gerade wieder mit dem Experten getelt, er sagte mir das ATI schon seit immer ein problem mit dem Drivern/Treibern hatte (weiß nichtmehr ob das Driver oder Treiber waren). Er sagte immer , die musst du IMMER aktuallieren , das problem hatte ATI schon immer.


 
Du sollst doch dem Experten endlich mal ein paar scheuern. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Er sagte mir auch das USB3.0 egal ist. Man kann sich notfalls einen Adapter kaufen ...


 
Ja, genau, das kostet aber Lanes, die von deiner GraKa geklaut werden und deswegen wird sie langsamer laufen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Er sagte mir das die GTX260 ziehmlich gut wäre. Vll soll ich mir echt überlegen die zu kaufen anstatt die 5850 , auch wegen dem Preis/Leistung.


 
Die GTX 260 hat aber inzwischen ein schlechteres Preis/leistungsverhältnis, weil sie einfach zu teuer geworden ist.
Gebraucht kann man sie kaufen, aber nicht mehr neu.



Xburn schrieb:


> ich muss JETZT bestellen


 
Jep, genau, MACH. 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Xburn,
> wer ist den bitte der Experte, von dem du redest?? Er darf sich gern hier in den Thread einklincken. Aber ehrlich, denkst du etwas der hätte so viel Plan von der Materie wie wir??


 
Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber ich kann eben gut verbergen, dass ich keinen Plan habe.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

Kann mir den nun jemand ein gutes Mainboard für 90€ sagen ?
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, 785G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAC5-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist das echt gut ?

Gibts von Gigabyte ein gleiches ? für den selben Preis ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Das Gigabyte ist günstiger.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Ist aber kein ASUS


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Beide Boards sind veraltet, also nicht interessant.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Ist aber kein ASUS


hää ?
ich kann mir auch das Asus von dir bestellen per Hardwareversand, das ist auch möglich ..
ABER vielleicht gibt es auch ein besserers Modell oder ein gleichwertiges Modell von Gigabyte *FÜR den gleichen Preis*. Guckt oder sucht mal bitte .

Das ist ja das Asus Modell:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, Sockel AM3, ATX

nur habe ich hier genauso ein Modell gefunden:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX

nur der einzige unterschied ist das das zweite modell -2 USB hat und -2 weniger SATA hat , als das erste Modell.
Also hat es lediglich 12 USB und 5 Sata anstatt 14 USB und 7 Sata.
Dazu hat das zweite Modell eine Zertifizierung für Windows Vista und eine andere Netzwerkkarte.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob das zweite Modell auch einen 1600MHZ arbeitsspeicher aushalten kann.
das erste modell soll es laut DIR können , weiss aber nicht wo das da stehen soll ö.Ö

Würde sich lohnen das 2te Modell zu kaufen ,was 10€ billiger ist ?

da steht auch verfügbarkeit: ab dem 12.05 , also praktisch "morgen"
kann ich das also um 00:01 schon bestellen ?




> Beide Boards sind veraltet, also nicht interessant


dann poste doch bitte ein gutes Board für 90€ was zu meinem System passt und sowohl 1600mhz unterstützt, sollte auch USB 3 haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Nimm das, was du bestellen kannst.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Upss.. ich meinte eigentlich die ASUS Board.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A87TD EVO

Natürlich kannst du auch ein Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Nimm das, was du bestellen kannst.


gerade hast du doch gesagt Asus wäre veraltet ??
Das Gigabyte kann ich bestellen , hat aber wie gesagt eine Onboard Graka und kein USB3.
Oder ich nehme das Board was ich am Anfang hatte , das hat aber keine akzeptierung für 1600mhz ...



> Upss.. ich meinte eigentlich die ASUS Board.


hat das sowohl USB3 als auch 1600mhz unterstützung und ist es GUT und NICHT veraltet ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Nicht ASUS ist veraltet! Er meinte das Baord mit dem 785G.

Das hier hat den 870.

*ASUS M4A87TD Evo,  870  - ab 89€
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> dann poste doch bitte ein gutes Board für 90€ was zu meinem System passt und sowohl 1600mhz unterstützt, sollte auch USB 3 haben.


 
Hier hast du eins. KLICK



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Nicht ASUS ist veraltet! Er meinte das Baord mit dem 785G.


 
Genau, ich würde nur noch AMD Boards mit 8xx Chipsatz kaufen, egal ob nun 890FX/GX oder 880G/870, denn die sind moderner, sparsamer und besser.
Aktuelle kommen sie gerade rein, bis Ende Mai werden sie verfügbar sein.

Bei Intel braucht es ja in letzter Zeit immer einen neuen Sockel, wenn ein neuer Chipsatz kommt. 
Bei AMD gehts so.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Hier hast du eins. KLICK


bitte keinen ASROCK ! biitttteee =(
Ah das gibts garnicht auf hardwareversand.

sag mal ist das hier gut ?
also das von KAIHD ??

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A87TD EVO, AM3, ATX

???

bei dem board steht.

*6xUSB2.0+6xoptional+2xUSB3 *
heißt das nun 12mal usb 2.0 + 2xusb 3.0 oder ?

Was ist Onboard IDE ?

Was ist SLI Fähig ?

und wo steht da 1600 mhz ?? ö.Ö
*1066/1333/1866 MHz
*da kann man doch keine 1600mhZ benutzen*  (v.v)
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2010)

Jep, das Asus ist auch gut.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A87TD EVO
da steht, dass es sogar 2000 unterstützt.


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

bei dem board steht.

6xUSB2.0+6xoptional+2xUSB3
heißt das nun 12mal usb 2.0 + 2xusb 3.0 oder ?

Was ist Onboard IDE ?

Was ist SLI Fähig ?

und wo steht da 1600 mhz ?? ö.Ö
1066/1333/1866 MHz
da kann man doch keine 1600mhZ benutzen (v.v)

Echt schade das bei Hardwareversand.de die 5850 nicht lieferbar ist sonst hätte ich direkt alles bestellt und das wäre auch günstiger ... -.-

Kurz zum Gehäuse:
Soll ich das mit Sichtfenster nehmen oder ohne , was ist besser ? einer von euch hat doch dieses gehäuse ? was ist da besser?
reichen die 2 lüfter die da drinnen sind momentan aus ?


*edit:*
wie lange dauert es eigentlich WINDWOS7 zu installieren ?
also alles zu installen ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Sockel   	
	AM3

Prozessor 	

	AMD Phenom II X6 1035T-1090T (Thuban), AMD Phenom II X4 805-965 (Deneb), AMD Phenom II X3 700e-740 (Heka), AMD Phenom II X2 545-555 (Callisto), AMD Athlon II X4 600e-640 (Propus), AMD Athlon II X3 400e-445 (Rana), AMD Athlon II X2 215-255 (Regor), AMD Sempron 140 (Sargas)
	max. 140 Watt TDP

Chipsatz 	

	AMD 870

Steckplätze 	

PCI (32 Bit) 	3
unterstützt 	33 MHz (5 Volt)
PCIe 2.0 x1 	1
PCIe 2.0 x16 	2

Datenrate 	
	3600-5200 MT/s

BIOS 	
	AMI 8 MBit

Formfaktor 	
	ATX

Netzteil 	
	ATX12V 2.0 (24-Pin + 4-Pin)

Speicher 	

maximal 	16 GB
Art des Speichers 	SDRAM-DDR3
Speichersockel 	4 x DDR3
Speicherstandards 	*DDR3-1066, DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600, DDR3-2000*, Der verwendbare Speichertakt ist vom Speicher-Controller in der CPU abhängig.
Speicherkanäle 	2
ECC-Speicher wird unterstützt 	Ja
Registered-Speicher wird unterstützt 	Nein
Fully Buffered wird benötigt 	Nein

Anschlüsse 	

	1 x Maus PS/2
	1 x Tastatur PS/2
	2 x 4-polig PWM Lüfter
	1 x 3-polig Lüfter



1. SATA-Controller 	


Art des Controllers 	Serial ATA
Anschlüsse intern 	6 x Serial ATA
Protokolle 	Serial ATA/600
Max. Übertragungsrate 	600 MB/s, 6,0 GBit/s
Chip 	AMD SB850
Maximale Geräteanzahl 	6
Kanäle 	6
RAID Level 	0, 1, 5, 0+1

2. SATA-Controller 	

Art des Controllers 	IDE, Serial ATA
Anschlüsse extern 	1 x eSATA
Anschlüsse intern 	1 x 40-polig
Protokolle 	Ultra DMA/133, Serial ATA/300
Max. Übertragungsrate 	300 MB/s, 3,0 GBit/s
Chip 	JMB361
Maximale Geräteanzahl 	3
Kanäle 	2

USB-Controller 	

USB-Controller 	
Art des Controllers 	USB 2.0, USB 3.0
Anschlüsse extern 	8 x USB-A
Protokolle 	USB 2.0, USB 3.0
Max. Übertragungsrate 	300 MB/s
Maximale Geräteanzahl 	127
Kanäle 	1

FireWire-Controller 	

Art des Controllers 	FireWire
Anschlüsse extern 	1 x 6-polig FireWire
Anschlüsse intern 	nur über Adapter
Protokolle 	FireWire
Max. Übertragungsrate 	50 MB/s
Maximale Geräteanzahl 	63
Kanäle 	1

Sound 	

Chip 	VT1818
Eingänge 	
	1 x Line-In
	1 x Mikrofon
Ausgänge 	
	4 x Line-Out
	1 x Digital-Out (optisch)
Kanäle 	
	bis zu 8 analog
	bis zu 2 digital
Surround 	7.1 Soundchip

LAN 	


Bezeichnung 	Realtek RTL8111E
Anschlüsse 	
	1 x RJ-45 (LAN)
Transferrate 	
LAN 	10/100/1000 MBit/s
Chipsatz 	Realtek RTL8111E

Optional nutzbar 	
	6x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, 1x seriell

Besonderheiten 	

	CrossFireX

Weitere Infos 	

	Um auch neueste Prozessorkerne zu unterstützen, ist evtl. ein BIOS-Update erforderlich. Der zweite PCIe-2.0-x16-Slot ist nur mit vier Lanes angebunden.
	RoHS


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> Um auch neueste Prozessorkerne zu unterstützen, ist evtl. ein BIOS-Update erforderlich. Der zweite PCIe-2.0-x16-Slot ist nur mit vier Lanes angebunden.
> RoHS


jetzt bitte auf deutsch 
also für meinen 965 wirds gehen oder , da muss ich nix updaten oder ?? kann sofort anschließen und zocken oder ?

Ich will einfach nur von dir hören " JA das Board ist sehr gut und nimm es" oder "nein nimm es nicht" oder "nimm einfach ein anderes Board"


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

JA das Board ist sehr gut

 nimm es 

und nix update


----------



## Xburn (11. Mai 2010)

> JA das Board ist sehr gut
> 
> nimm es
> 
> und nix update


super 
mit sichtfenster das Gehäuse oder ohne ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

Geschmackssache. Ich wäre für ohne.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Geschmackssache. Ich wäre für ohne.


Freut euch Leute. Habe alles außer die graka bestellt 
Öhmm mal ne Frage
also wie soll ich eig. bestellen ?
habs per Vorkasse gemacht und habe halt nun die Bankdaten von dennen.
Aber wenn ich das Geld auf das Konto von dennen tuhe, woher wollen die Wissen, das das Geld von mir ist ?
Bei meinem Hardwareversand account bin ich Michael Bu ... beim Konto (was meinem vater gehört) heißt mein vater Oleg.
Wie soll ich nun vorgehen ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbrar!!   
Das war ja eine sehr schwere Geburt.   Damit hast du wohl alle Rekorde gebrochen. 

Grüße


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

Öhmm mal ne Frage
also wie soll ich eig. bestellen ?
habs per Vorkasse gemacht und habe halt nun die Bankdaten von dennen.
Aber wenn ich das Geld auf das Konto von dennen tuhe, woher wollen die Wissen, das das Geld von mir ist ?
Bei meinem Hardwareversand account bin ich Michael Bu ... beim Konto (was meinem vater gehört) heißt mein vater Oleg.
Wie soll ich nun vorgehen ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Mai 2010)

Betreff eintragen:
Auftragstnummer/Bestellnummer

additional könntest du noch deinen Benutzernamen angeben.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> 1600mhz rams kannst du ehe nicht nutzen


*wieso?*(das habe ich gesagt)


> cpu weil da der imc sitzt. so langsam hast du aber wirklich genug infos imho bekommen.



also das war ein schnelles gespräch mit einem.
stimmt es was er sagt ?



> Betreff eintragen:


wohin eintragen? ö.Ö



> Auftragstnummer/Bestellnummer


habe keine bestellnummer =(


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Mai 2010)

Nein, der labert absolute *******. Jetzt zum letzten mal. Ich komme auch aus NRW. Er kann gerne nach Bochum kommmen. Dann wird der ganz kleinlaut..  

Du musst das ins Überweisungsformular eintragen..... geh zum Bankschalter die helfen dir.. 

P.S. 
offtopic: wie alt bist du? wenn man das fragen darf?


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Nein, der labert absolute *******. Jetzt zum letzten mal. Ich komme auch aus NRW. Er kann gerne nach Bochum kommmen. Dann wird der ganz kleinlaut..


mein onkel wohnt da ^^
ich wohne in düsseldorf und bin 17 
du ?

bin schlafen, gute nacht und danke euch alles für alles (*to be continued...*) XDDD

*edit:*
wie lange braucht man um windows7 zu installieren mit den ganzen treibern ? bios usw. in ZEIT.
weil der typ kommt und will pro stunde 15€


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zarte 24. 



> (to be continued...) XDDD


Bitte nicht!! 
Außerdem war mit 17/18 jedes WE im Düsseldorfer Hafen feiern..^^  Ich hoffe du hockst nicht nur vorm Rechner. Das kannst du dir für die Ehe aufsparen.. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

*FÜR ALLE DIE ES NOCH NICHT WISSEN !!! RECHNER WURDE GEKAUFT BIS AUF DIE GRAFIKKARTE !!!* 

Nun wegen der Graka.
Ich bin zwischeneiner 5830 und einer 5850 am überlegen. Ich habe ja momentan einen monitor mit der max. auflösung 1440x900 und will mir ca. in paar monaten einen fullhd kaufen (warscheinlich).
ich will aber crysis,metro,bad company 2 usw. auf ultra high zocken können, kantenglättung ist mir total egal 
natürlich soll die graka auf für die zukunft reichen also für die nächsten games auf jedenfall !!!
was sagt ihr ? reicht eine 5830 ? oder soll ich besser zur 5850 greifen ?



> Außerdem war mit 17/18 jedes WE im Düsseldorfer Hafen feiern..^^  Ich hoffe du hockst nicht nur vorm Rechner. Das kannst du dir für die Ehe aufsparen..


also momentan hänge ich die ganze zeit vorm pc aber aus einem grund den ihr ja nun kennt xDD ich will ja einen netten rechner kaufen.
feiern war noch nie mein Ding aber (Discos) aber zuhause Partys machen schon 
*(damit werden keine LAN-Partys gemeint xDD)

*habe gerade im Forum folgendes gelesen:*
"Aber für DX11 Spiele ist die HD 5830 auf hohen Einstellungen zu langsam. Mit Tesselation knickt die HD 5870 ja schon ein."*

Wenn die 5830 ehe schon einknickt(dx11) , würde sich da nicht eine gtx260 lohnen oder gtx250 auf crossfire ?

*edit:*
habe gerade nachgeguckt und habe 2 5830iger gefunden:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31608&agid=1004

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/...DDR5-2x-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort_i9470_115928.htm

würden beide gehen oder hat eine von dennen dieses referenz design ?

ich habe ja schon die sachen bei hardwareversand.de (außer die graka) per vorkasse bestellt und noch nix überwiesen.
kann ich den das momentan bestellte stornieren ? oder geht das nicht ? weil dann kann ich direkt mit der graka bestellen und muss keine zusätzlichen versandkosten bezahlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *edit:*
> wie lange braucht man um windows7 zu installieren mit den ganzen treibern ? bios usw. in ZEIT.
> weil der typ kommt und will pro stunde 15€


 
So 2 Stunden kann man einplanen.
Bei deinem "Experten" rechne ich aber mit 6 Stunden, da er ständig von Fragen gelöchert wird.


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Nimm die die 5850. Hast du mehr von.

Du hast es geschafft 164 Posts in einem Thread zu schaffen, RESPEKT!

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich tun soll wenn das hier aufhört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

Über 3000 Posts in einem Thread ist aber besser.


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Über 3000 Posts in einem Thread ist aber besser.



Nein, das ist nicht besser. Sondern eher ein Fall für eine Entzugsklinik.^^


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A87TD EVO, AM3, ATX
das mainboard habe ich genommen
ich denke das es gut ist oder ?

beim board steht das hier*:* 



> Speicherstandards 	*DDR3-1066, DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600, DDR3-2000*, Der verwendbare Speichertakt ist vom Speicher-Controller in der CPU abhängig.


meine cpu (x4 965) unterstützt 1600 mhz oder ? 
oder was meinen die damit ?




> Nimm die die 5850. Hast du mehr von.


kostet auch dementsprechend geld.
ich mein ich spiele ja ehe OHNE kantenglättung, da ist es doch im prinzip egal oder ?




> Du hast es geschafft 164 Posts in einem Thread zu schaffen, RESPEKT!
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht was ich tun soll wenn das hier aufhört.


das müssen wa feiern   
keine sorge , dir zuliebe eröffne ich demnächst einen zweiten xDDD


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A87TD EVO, AM3, ATX
> das mainboard habe ich genommen
> ich denke das es gut ist oder ?
> 
> ...



Wieso ohne Kantenglättung?

Wenn du bald einen Full HD hast wird die 5850 ihren Vorteil zeigen. Bei dem kleinen ist es egal.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Wieso ohne Kantenglättung?


kantenglättung ändert ehe nix

ich muss wegen dem fullhd noch überlegen


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kantenglättung ändert ehe nix



Wer hat dir denn das wieder erzählt?


----------



## Xion4 (12. Mai 2010)

Respekt, ich glaube dass ist der längste Komplett-PC BeratungsThread ever


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kantenglättung ändert ehe nix


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Das hat zwar jetzt nix direkt mit dem Thema zu tun,aber sagt euch der Begriff "Wankelmütig" etwas?


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Respekt, ich glaube dass ist der längste Komplett-PC BeratungsThread ever


kann sein,dafür helfen die anderen aber top 



> Wie meinst du das?


das man optisch ,also mit dem augen sogut wie keine veränderungen sieht. ich habe crysis mit maximaler kantenglättung bei nem kollegen gezoggt und einmal ohne AA und da war KEIN unterschied.



> Das hat zwar jetzt nix direkt mit dem Thema zu tun,aber sagt euch der Begriff "Wankelmütig" etwas?


nö


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/GGtUPgFoH6.PNG

was ist das den für eine 5830 @ 875/4800 ??
die ist ja fast so gut wie die *5850* ö.Ö

Ist die ATI 5830 in JEDEM fall besser als eine gtx260 ?

sorry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/GGtUPgFoH6.PNG
> 
> was ist das den für eine 5830 @ 875/4800 ??
> die ist ja fast so gut wie die *5850* ö.Ö



Die ist Übertaktet, während die 5850 @Stock läuft.



Xburn schrieb:


> Ist die ATI 5830 in JEDEM fall besser als eine gtx260 ?



Definitiv.



Xburn schrieb:


> das man optisch ,also mit dem augen sogut wie keine veränderungen sieht.  ich habe crysis mit maximaler kantenglättung bei nem kollegen gezoggt  und einmal ohne AA und da war KEIN unterschied.



Das kann man bei anderen Spielen schon extrem rausehen. Wenn du unbedingt willst schicke ich dir Screenshots.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Die ist Übertaktet, während die 5850 @Stock läuft.


vielleicht kann ich ja meine auch mit der zeit mal hochtakten 

Sag mal , ich habe ja momentan einen Bildschirm mit der Maximal auflösung von 1490 x 900 oder so.
Wenn ich mir einen FULLHD oder HD Ready Monitor kaufe, und meine games auf 16xx x xxxx zocken will , würde das gehen auf ULTRA high OHNE KANTENglättung ?
spiele wie metro, crysis usw. und spiele die auch bald rauskommen werden. Würden die auch gut auf MEINEM bildschirm aussehen ?(momentanen) ??

*[habe auch noch zuhause als fernseher einen HD ready. Kann ich mit einem hdmi kabel da doch auch drauf spielen oder ?]*


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich ja meine auch mit der zeit mal hochtakten
> 
> Sag mal , ich habe ja momentan einen Bildschirm mit der Maximal auflösung von 1490 x 900 oder so.
> Wenn ich mir einen FULLHD oder HD Ready Monitor kaufe, und meine games auf 16xx x xxxx zocken will , würde das gehen auf ULTRA high OHNE KANTENglättung ?
> ...



HD ist 1920x1200. Wenn du Metro auf Ultra High mit DX11 spielen willst brauchst du mindestens eine 5850 wenn nicht sogar besseres.

Warum zur Hölle ohne Kantenglättung???

Keine Ahnung was du für einen Bildschirm hast.

Du kannst ihn auch an den Fernsehr anschließen aber das sieht wegen der Größe des Fernsehrs eventuel unscharf aus.

Bedenke die 5850 kann man auch noch übertakten.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Warum zur Hölle ohne Kantenglättung???


weil mit mit kantenglättung und ohne kantenglättung optisch 0% unterschied merkt. das frisst nur unnötig leistung.




> Keine Ahnung was du für einen Bildschirm hast.


normalen bildschirm mit 19''. maximal auflösung 1490 x 900.



> Du kannst ihn auch an den Fernsehr anschließen aber das sieht wegen der Größe des Fernsehrs.


würde doch auch geil aussehen oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das man optisch ,also mit dem augen sogut wie keine veränderungen sieht. ich habe crysis mit maximaler kantenglättung bei nem kollegen gezoggt und einmal ohne AA und da war KEIN unterschied.


 
Richtig, es spielt keine Rolle, weil mans nicht sieht.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Das kann man bei anderen Spielen schon extrem rausehen. Wenn du unbedingt willst schicke ich dir Screenshots.


 
Was sollen Screenshots denn bringen, niemand spielt mit Bildern.
Wenn man durch den Dschungel robbt und am Ballern ist, dann merkt man nicht, ob der Stein links unten Kanten hat oder mit SGSSAA geglättet ist. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle ohne Kantenglättung???


 
Weil mans nicht sieht, das sage ich seit Jahren. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn auch an den Fernsehr anschließen aber das sieht wegen der Größe des Fernsehrs eventuel unscharf aus.


 
Eigentlich nicht, es wirkt nur grobrastiger, weil ein großer Fernseher eben nicht so fein auflöst wie ein Monitor.
Wenn du mal Xbox oder so auf einen Full HD Ferseher (jenseits von 1m Größe), dann weißt du, was ich meine.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> weil mit mit kantenglättung und ohne kantenglättung optisch 0% unterschied merkt. das frisst nur unnötig leistung.



Wo haste das denn her? Das sieht gewaltig anders aus, ob man kein oder 8x AA drin hat.Der Unterschied zwischen 2x und 4x ist vllt nicht groß. Aber zwischen aus und 2x sieht man das ja schon auf den ersten Blick.



Xburn schrieb:


> normalen bildschirm mit 19''. maximal auflösung 1490 x 900.


Also die Auflösung ist übrigens auch HD Ready, nur so zur Info.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Also die Auflösung ist übrigens auch HD Ready, nur so zur Info.


 
Der Monitor ist aber kein 70cm im Bild.


----------



## Xburn (12. Mai 2010)

> Also die Auflösung ist übrigens auch HD Ready, nur so zur Info.


sorry ich meinte  1440x900 ^^

reicht der für metro auf ultra high ohne AA ??

mal eine frage.
habe gerade eine gtx260² für 260€ gefunden.
die ist ja praktisch FAST so gut wie die 5830 oder ?
dazu ist sie auch noch günstiger..
würde sich es nicht lohnen die vll zu kaufen? :

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25865&agid=554


----------



## Squatrat (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> sorry ich meinte  1440x900 ^^
> 
> reicht der für metro auf ultra high ohne AA ??
> 
> ...



NEIN! Die GTX260 ist etwas schneller als die 5770.

Ja solange du den Monitor nicht wechselst.

Und AA bringt schon etwas, auch wenn quanti es nicht wahr haben möchte. Sonst wäre es nutzlos, und ich sehe den Unterschied zumindest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mal eine frage.
> habe gerade eine gtx260² für 260€ gefunden.


 
Du meinst 160€, oder? 



Xburn schrieb:


> die ist ja praktisch FAST so gut wie die 5830 oder ?


 
Die GTX 260 ist etwas unterhalb der 5830 angesiedelt. Halt Ansichtssache, man muss eben Kantenglättung bei ATI aktivieren, damit man in Sachen Bildqualität mit der Nvidia mithalten kann und dann sind sie praktisch gleichschnell.

Die GTX 260 ist eine gute Grafikkarte, ich würde sie aber nur noch gebraucht kaufen, also um 100€ dafür ausgeben, mehr nicht.



Xburn schrieb:


> dazu ist sie auch noch günstiger..
> würde sich es nicht lohnen die vll zu kaufen? :
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 260


 
200€ ist zu teuer, die hat mal 140€ gekostet.
Nimm die 5830 von HIS, das ist eine gute Karte.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Und AA bringt schon etwas, auch wenn quanti es nicht wahr haben möchte. Sonst wäre es nutzlos, und ich sehe den Unterschied zumindest.


 
Nö, bringt nichts. 
Ob ich nun bei NfS Shift 16 AA einstelle oder nichts, das Game sieht absolut gleich aus. 
Bei Bad Company 2 genauso.


----------



## pagani-s (12. Mai 2010)

hier mal ein paar angebote. hoffe man kann es erkennen
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h303/pagani-s/amdgamerx4unter650.jpg

hier das gleiche system nur mit ati 5850 für etwas mehr geld (775€)

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h303/pagani-s/amdgamerx4.jpg

ups hab gesehn die grafikkarte is ne 4850 sollte aber 5770 sein fürs gleiche geld


(das is meine meinung)
um ein wenig noch zu sparen würd ich persönlich den prozessor nehmen
http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...T=7667&tduid=8d0af07b739c58badbc022d00693d0ca

und den zum phenom x4 freischalten 
sagen vielleicht einige des isn glücksspiel und muss ja nicht immer funktionieren ich les immer nur das es dauernd funktioniert und habs selber schon ein paar mal geschafft


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> und den zum phenom x4 freischalten
> sagen vielleicht einige des isn glücksspiel und muss ja nicht immer funktionieren ich les immer nur das es dauernd funktioniert und habs selber schon ein paar mal geschafft


verstehe nicht wirklich was du damit meinst 

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h303/pagani-s/amdgamerx4.jpg

das sieht schon gut aus , nur die sache ist die , das die ganzen sachen in den Asgard NICHT reinpassen 
zudem werde ich nur den MUGEN als CPU Kühler nehmen , weil er besonders gut ist.(der passt da nicht rein)
das board was du genommen hast , unterstützt nicht die 1600mhz DDr3 Rams 
was ist dieses servic level gold
und wieso kostet versand+merhwertsteuer 123,80€ ? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Alles passt in das Asgard rein, keine Sorge.
Ich würde aber ein 870 Mainboard nehmen, kosten nur geringfügig mehr, das mit dem 945/955 ausgleichen.
Das Netzteil ist, wie gesagt, für das Netzteildesign überdimensioniert.
Das Cooler Master Silent Pro ist vorzuziehen.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde aber ein 870 Mainboard nehmen


bitte den genauren namen posten , finde den komischerweise nicht =(
übrigens gibts das weder bei hardwareversand.de, noch bei hoh.de =(

so?
habe hier 2 mainboards drin welches davon ist besser ?
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/eDPL2RoCqM.PNG


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Hier hast du ein 870er Mainboard. KLICK


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

wie sieht es mit der neuen zusammenstellung aus ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Welche neue?
Poste die mal, ich werf dann ein Blick drauf und dann bestellst du.
Aber dann gleich bestellen.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Poste die mal, ich werf dann ein Blick drauf und dann bestellst du.


http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/eDPL2RoCqM.PNG

das mainboard sollte gut sein oder ?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=34243&agid=1232


----------



## Lordac (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nimm das Asus M4A87TD oder das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 welches noch den "alten" Chipsatz hat, bitte entscheide dich nur noch zwischen diesen beiden Boards!

Sieh der den RAM noch einmal genau an und achte darauf das du welchen ohne hohe Heatspreader kaufst. 

Das beim Netzteil auch 450-500 Watt reichen, erwähne ich nun zum letzten Mal !

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Wie quanti schon sagte, bestelle möglichst schnell, sonst hast du zu Weihnachten noch keinen neuen PC !


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> nimm das Asus M4A87TD oder das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 welches noch den "alten" Chipsatz hat, bitte entscheide dich nur noch zwischen diesen beiden Boards!
> 
> ...


 würde ich ja gerne aber hardwareversand hat so einen miesen service, das ist nicht auszuhalte. selbst ein anruf kostet 15 cent ...pro min
ich wollte mich nochmals vergewissern was ich gekauft habe , weil man das nicht ansehen kann WAS man gekauft hat komischerweise.
irgendwie kostet das was ich gekauft habe vor 3 tagen, heute 20 € billiger.
weil sonst cancel ich meinen kauf (habe noch nicht bezahlt) und kaufe das dann 20€ billiger 

die entscheidung ist jetzt einfach zwischen einer 5830 und 5850. Zudem brauche ich ein Gehäuse.
Eigentlich habe ich das Midgard genommen. Die Sache ist aber die , das auf meinem Platz , wo der rechner immer steht zu wenig platz für das Midgard ist. Also der Platz ist genug , aber durch die "beine" die der Midgard hat , würde der Rechner runterfallen. Ohne die Beine hätte ich keine Probleme mit dem.
Daher suche ich ein gutes Gehäuse was gut aussieht und KEINE beine(unten die stolpen an dem rechner) hat. kennst jemand eins ?


----------



## Lordac (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



> irgendwie kostet das was ich gekauft habe vor 3 tagen, heute 20 € weniger.
> weil sonst cancel ich meinen kauf (habe noch nicht bezahlt) und kaufe das dann 20€ billiger


die Preise bei den Shops ändern sich hier und da immer ein wenig.



> Daher suche ich ein gutes Gehäuse was gut aussieht und KEINE beine(unten die stolpen an dem rechner) hat. kennst jemand eins ?


Puh, ich habe gestern erst das Midgard verbaut, leider aber nicht darauf geachtet ob man die Füße unten wegbauen kann, evtl. geht das. Eine pauschale Empfehlung kann ich dir leider nicht geben da die meisten Gehäuse unten Füße haben bzw. man dies auf den Bilden auch nicht immer klar erkennen kann. 
Beim Asgard sind sie evtl. etwas kleiner, beim Centurion 534 kann ich gar keine erkennen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Centurion 534


sieht aber nicht wirklich toll aus :/
das sharkoon rebel ist eig. ganz ok, ist auch ohne beine und sieht auch gut aus.
bist du mit deinem midgard zufrieden ??
das problem ist nur das beim midgard auf der rechten seite lüfter sind. die sache ist die , das der rechner immer mit der rechten seite direkt an der wand steht, weil er sonst umfällt (besonders nun bei den beinen vom midgard)
kann man den lüfter auf die linke seite des gehäuses tuhen ?


----------



## Lordac (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

das Centurion 534 habe ich auch schon verbaut und war damit sehr zufrieden, die Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Beim Midgard ist nur je ein Front- und Hecklüfter installiert, im linken Seitenteil kann man optional zwei 120/140 mm-Lüfter einbauen was ich aber nicht machen würde. 
Für den Preis ist das Midgard ein sehr gutes Gehäuse (war für einen Freund), die verbauten Lüfter sollen ungeregelt aber etwas laut sein bzw. die Qualität der Lüfter einer hohen Streuung unterliegen, ich würde also beide tauschen was wir auch gestern getan haben.

Ein Rebel 9 würde ich nicht kaufen, das ist etwas klapprig und für nur ein paar Euro mehr bekommst du das bessere Centurion.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> sieht aber nicht wirklich toll aus :/
> das sharkoon rebel ist eig. ganz ok, ist auch ohne beine und sieht auch gut aus.
> bist du mit deinem midgard zufrieden ??
> das problem ist nur das beim midgard auf der rechten seite lüfter sind. die sache ist die , das der rechner immer mit der rechten seite direkt an der wand steht, weil er sonst umfällt (besonders nun bei den beinen vom midgard)
> kann man den lüfter auf die linke seite des gehäuses tuhen ?



Was hast du den unbedingt mit der Ablage? Stell den PC einfach auf den Boden und fertig.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Was hast du den unbedingt mit der Ablage? Stell den PC einfach auf den Boden und fertig.


kein platz 



> Für den Preis ist das Midgard ein sehr gutes Gehäuse (war für einen Freund), die verbauten Lüfter sollen ungeregelt aber etwas laut sein bzw. die Qualität der Lüfter einer hohen Streuung unterliegen, ich würde also beide tauschen was wir auch gestern getan haben.


ich habe aber keinen einzigen cent um mir noch 1 lüfter zu kaufen


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kein platz



Sag mal wie groß ist dein Zimmer?!



Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe aber keinen einzigen cent um mir noch 1 lüfter zu kaufen



Dann musst du mit der Lautstärke leben.

Schick jetzt die Finale Zusammenstellung.

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-hardware/385591-gamer-pc-kaufberatung.html

Soll der auch noch so groß werden?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2010)

Wow,du bindest ja ganz schön Ressourcen.
Hatte ich eigentlich schon gefragt ob euch "Wankelmütig" ein Begriff ist?


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Hatte ich eigentlich schon gefragt ob euch "Wankelmütig" ein Begriff ist?


ja 



> Schick jetzt die Finale Zusammenstellung.


Sooo ich bestelle doch dei 5850 
Hier die ABSOLUTE FINALE ZUSAMMENSETELLUNG !!!!!!!!

Netzteil:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 600 Watt

Festplatte:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

Laufwerk:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk

Gehäuse:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Ram:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9

CPU-Prozessor:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

Kühler:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Khler, fr alle Sockel geeignet

Mainboard:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A87TD EVO, AM3, ATX

Grafikkarte:
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe

584,45+282€=*866,45 €*
Also so viel wird der Rechner (mit versand schon inbegriffen) kosten.
ist das ein fairer preis ?
Weil ich will morgen bestellen 

*Die Gesammtübersicht:*
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/AEXnbo93pP.PNG


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Ok, Netzteil zu viel aber daran hälst du ja fest was hier übrigens keiner versteht.

Prozessor ist ok, geht aber günstiger.

Grafikarte ist ok.

Gehäuse ist ok.

Kühler ist ok.

Mainboard: Willst du 2 Grafikarten?                      

RAM: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Mainboard: Willst du 2 Grafikarten?


nöö ^^
wieso ? nur weils crossfire hat oder wie ?

ich habe sonst keins zur auswahl =(


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> nöö ^^
> wieso ? nur weils crossfire hat oder wie ?
> 
> ich habe sonst keins zur auswahl =(



Das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen hier gab es ja schon genug Vorschläge.

Aber du kannst es gerne nehmen ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen hier gab es ja schon genug Vorschläge.
> 
> Aber du kannst es gerne nehmen ist ja nicht schlecht.


also wenn du sagst es ist gut , dann denke ich , das es das auch ist 

ich habe gerade mal einfach aus langweile ausgerechnet.
wenn ich die 1333 ram nehme, einen 955 phenom, den asgard, das GA-770 mainbaord und das 500watt netzteil habe ich dann 60€ gewinn.
das heißt
wenn ich 866+60=926 das heißt für 926 hätte ich dann noch dazu eine 5870 xDDD
aber das ist bisschen übertrieben die karte ist zugut ich denke die 5850 wird mit hals über kopf reichen.
damit werde ich sogar crysis auf ultra high mit maximaler kantenglättung flüssig zocken können oder ? 
(gilt auch für metro)


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also wenn du sagst es ist gut , dann denke ich , das es das auch ist



So viel Ahnung habe ich von Mainboards nicht. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal einfach aus langweile ausgerechnet.
> wenn ich die 1333 ram nehme, einen 955 phenom, den asgard, das GA-770 mainbaord und das 500watt netzteil habe ich dann 60€ gewinn.
> das heißt
> wenn ich 866+60=926 das heißt für 926 hätte ich dann noch dazu eine 5870 xDDD
> ...




Nein nicht mit DX 11 und Tesselation an. Dann klappt auch die 5870 zusammen. (Metro)

Bei Crysis 1 wirst du  gut spielen können. Aber alles auf maximal?

Wenn du sparen willst nimm den 955.

500W Netzteil kannst du nehmen, das andere ist Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du sparen willst nimm den 955.


wegen dem netzteil wirst du mich leider nicht überreden können. ich nehme es , weil es später als reserver dient bei total auslastung. Bei einem Netzteil kann ich einfach nicht sparen , das ist verdammt wichtig 

Wegen dem Prozessor kann man sich streiten , ich weiß das man die 0,2ghz nicht merkt(kann zwar nicht so sein aber wayne )
der 965 ist einfach BESSER, zwar nicht vom preis aber von der leistung ist der besser.
Es macht schon unterschied ob man einen 1,8ghz prozessor hat oder eienn 2,0 ghz.
da merkt man auch den utnerschied 
das gleiche gilt nunmal auch für dem amd prozessor. 
Zudem wollte ich fragen ob 500gb ausreichen ?
ich habe glaube ich von quanti erfahren , das 500gb f3 spoint leiser wäre als die 1tb version oder sowas.Oder soll ich 20€ dazuzahlen und mir direkt 1tb holen ?
Mal angenommen von den 500gb nutze ich 150gb für Windwos also C.// dann habe ic 350gb für meine games, ich denke das reicht dicke ? ö.ö
zudem kann ich nachrüsten , falls es nicht mehr reichen sollte oder ?
oder soll ich schon die 20€ drauflegen und sofort die 1tb version holen ?
hat die 500gb festplatte auch 500gb oder sind es wie immer 480 oder sowas Gb ?

wieso hast du eig. nur eine HAWK und keine bessere graka als eine 5770 ?


----------



## olol (13. Mai 2010)

lol beim 955 musst nur ins bios gehn den cpu multiplikator auswählen und einmal + drücken dann hast du auch einen 965


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> lol beim 955 musst nur ins bios gehn den cpu multiplikator auswählen und einmal + drücken dann hast du auch einen 965


das gleiche gilt für die 965  dann wäre die 965 NOCH schneller, also ca. auf 4x3,6 ghz
zudem ist die 955 dann übertaktet, das würde die CPU nur belasten was eine schnellere beschädigung vorherruft.


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wegen dem netzteil wirst du mich leider nicht überreden können. ich nehme es , weil es später als reserver dient bei total auslastung. Bei einem Netzteil kann ich einfach nicht sparen , das ist verdammt wichtig



500W ist schon mit Reserve.



Xburn schrieb:


> Wegen dem Prozessor kann man sich streiten , ich weiß das man die 0,2ghz nicht merkt(kann zwar nicht so sein aber wayne )
> der 965 ist einfach BESSER, zwar nicht vom preis aber von der leistung ist der besser.
> Es macht schon unterschied ob man einen 1,8ghz prozessor hat oder eienn 2,0 ghz.
> da merkt man auch den utnerschied
> das gleiche gilt nunmal auch für dem amd prozessor.



Man kann den 955 aber auch übertakten.
In Spielen wirst du keinen Unterschied merken. Höchstens bei Bildbearbeitung.



Xburn schrieb:


> Zudem wollte ich fragen ob 500gb ausreichen ?
> ich habe glaube ich von quanti erfahren , das 500gb f3 spoint leiser wäre als die 1tb version oder sowas.Oder soll ich 20€ dazuzahlen und mir direkt 1tb holen ?
> Mal angenommen von den 500gb nutze ich 150gb für Windwos also C.// dann habe ic 350gb für meine games, ich denke das reicht dicke ? ö.ö
> zudem kann ich nachrüsten , falls es nicht mehr reichen sollte oder ?
> ...



Wie viel du halt brauchst. 
Mit der Lautsärke frag jemand anderen.



Xburn schrieb:


> wieso hast du eig. nur eine HAWK und keine bessere graka als eine 5770 ?



Weil mein PC ohnehin nicht die Leistungskrone trägt.
Außerdem ist die 5770 eine klasse Karte die meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Ich spiel zum Beispiel kein Metro.
Die reicht für 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## olol (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das gleiche gilt für die 965  dann wäre die 965 NOCH schneller, also ca. auf 4x3,6 ghz
> zudem ist die 955 dann übertaktet, das würde die CPU nur belasten was eine schnellere beschädigung vorherruft.



klar die 200mhz werden sicher einen großen unterschied ausmachen...., ausserdem von wo weisst du das nicht genau deswegen der 965 sowieso eine geringere lebensdauer als der 955 hat?
aber das is sowieso egal, dann hält die cpu eben statt 7 jahren nur 6 jahre und 11 monate oder so...
aber wenn du schon einen 965 kaufen willst würd ich echt noch ein paar euro drauflegen und einen x6 1055 kaufen, 2 kerne mehr bringen nämlich echt was im gegensatz zu 200mhz


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

olol schrieb:


> aber wenn du schon einen 965 kaufen willst würd ich echt noch ein paar euro drauflegen und einen x6 1055 kaufen, 2 kerne mehr bringen nämlich echt was im gegensatz zu 200mhz



Aber derzeit noch nicht in Spielen, jedoch hast du eigentlich Recht.

Würde eher sparen und den 955 nehmen, den etwas übertakten und fertig. Obwohl er dir auch unübertaktet reichen wird.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> ausserdem von wo weisst du das nicht genau deswegen der 965 sowieso eine geringere lebensdauer als der 955 hat?


ich hatte nie vor die CPU zu übertakten , weil die mehr als genug leistung hat. Die 965 reicht total genau wie meine baldige ati 5850.
Wegen den Lüftern muss ich ernsthaft nachdenken , habe gerade gute berichte darüber gelesen. Muss mal nachdenken ob sich das lohnen würde diese zu verbauen oder die , die schon eingestellt sind zu behalten , falls die nicht besonders laut sind.
zudem würde ich gerne eine sache wissen.
und zwar sind die verbauten lüfters bestimmt schlechter als sowelche bequite wings.
nur schaden die lüfter dem PC system , insofern das die langsam aber sicher die CPU oder graka schädigen weil die nicht so gut lüften oder ist es egal ???

kann ich mir auch eine bequite wing holen und die beiden lüfter dranlassen. hätte ja dann 3 lüfter, ist besser als 2  ??
geht das ?

Reicht etwa ein AMD Quad für paar jahre nicht ? ö.Ö


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich hatte nie vor die CPU zu übertakten , weil die mehr als genug leistung hat. Die 965 reicht total genau wie meine baldige ati 5850.
> Wegen den Lüftern muss ich ernsthaft nachdenken , habe gerade gute berichte darüber gelesen. Muss mal nachdenken ob sich das lohnen würde diese zu verbauen oder die , die schon eingestellt sind zu behalten , falls die nicht besonders laut sind.
> zudem würde ich gerne eine sache wissen.
> und zwar sind die verbauten lüfters bestimmt schlechter als sowelche bequite wings.
> nur schaden die lüfter dem PC system , insofern das die langsam aber sicher die CPU oder graka schädigen weil die nicht so gut lüften oder ist es egal ???



Der PC wird höchstens lauter. Schaden nimmt er erst wenn du den Prozessorkühler vergisst. Temperaturen steigen vielleicht ein Stück.



Xburn schrieb:


> kann ich mir auch eine bequite wing holen und die beiden lüfter dranlassen. hätte ja dann 3 lüfter, ist besser als 2  ??
> geht das ?



Klar. Kannst aber auch die von Kai angepriesenen nehmen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Reicht etwa ein AMD Quad für paar jahre nicht ? ö.Ö



Doch. Nur wirst du halt nicht in 4 Jahren noch die neusten Spiele auf Ultra High spielen können.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Doch. Nur wirst du halt nicht in 4 Jahren noch die neusten Spiele auf Ultra High spielen können.


4 jahre sind lange meinst du nicht ? D


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich das Midgard genommen. Die Sache ist aber die , das auf meinem Platz , wo der rechner immer steht zu wenig platz für das Midgard ist. Also der Platz ist genug , aber durch die "beine" die der Midgard hat , würde der Rechner runterfallen. Ohne die Beine hätte ich keine Probleme mit dem.
> 
> Die braucht es aber, weil (und das sage ich nun zum letzen Mal ) das Netzteil unten verbaut wird und durch den Boden des Gehäuses Luft ansaugt. Baut man die Abstandshalter ab, kann das Netzteil keine Luft merh ziehen und überhitzt.
> Daher, diese Abstandshalter dran lassen oder das Netzteil anders rum einbauen.
> ...


 
Es gibt schon welche, aber die sind in der Regel teurer.
Wie wäre es mit dem Cooltek?
Oder dem Aerocool?



Xburn schrieb:


> 584,45+282€=*866,45 €*
> 
> Also so viel wird der Rechner (mit versand schon inbegriffen) kosten.
> ist das ein fairer preis ?


 
Der Preis ist OK, die Komponenten passen, kannst du so bestellen.



Xburn schrieb:


> Weil ich will morgen bestellen


 
Jaaaaaaaaaa..... 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Doch. Nur wirst du halt nicht in 4 Jahren noch die neusten Spiele auf Ultra High spielen können.


 
Das wird schon gehen, man muss halt in 3 Jahren in eine neue GraKa investieren und dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird schon gehen, man muss halt in 3 Jahren in eine neue GraKa investieren und dann gehts wieder.



Ich meinte jetzt 1 zu 1 mit dem System.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Ich meinte jetzt 1 zu 1 mit dem System.


eine NEUE graka ?? neh danke 
die war/ist teuer genug da kaufe ich doch nicht in 3 jahren eine neue 
welche geforce karte kann eig mit der ati 5850 mithalten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt 1 zu 1 mit dem System.


 
Das gilt aber für jedes System, das man heute kauft, ganz gleich ob 500€ AMD Rechner oder 3000€ Intel Hexacore Rechner. 



Xburn schrieb:


> welche geforce karte kann eig mit der ati 5850 mithalten ?


 
Die GTX 470 ist schneller.


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für jedes System, das man heute kauft, ganz gleich ob 500€ AMD Rechner oder 3000€ Intel Hexacore Rechner.



Schon klar. Technik veraltet ich wollte nur sagen das was heute aktuell ist in 3 Jahren nicht mehr High End sein wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Schon klar. Technik veraltet ich wollte nur sagen das was heute aktuell ist in 3 Jahren nicht mehr High End sein wird.


 
Aber was bringt es sowas zu erwähnen? 
Das weiß doch jeder, der sich schon mal halbwegs  einen PC genauer angeguckt hat.


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was bringt es sowas zu erwähnen?
> Das weiß doch jeder, der sich schon mal halbwegs  einen PC genauer angeguckt hat.



Damit fällt der TE raus. 

Er hat dannach gefragt wie lange so ein Prozessor hält und da hab ich ihm lieber gleich noch gesagt das das Ding veraltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Damit fällt der TE raus.


 
Er fragt den "Experten". 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Er hat dannach gefragt wie lange so ein Prozessor hält und da hab ich ihm lieber gleich noch gesagt das das Ding veraltet.


 
Die Prozessoren halten länger als man glaubt, in 5 Jahren reicht der 965 immer noch für alles.
Sieht man doch jetzt auch, wie alt ist der Q6600 noch gleich?
Damit laufen die Games auch alle noch, also Wayne...


----------



## Squatrat (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Prozessoren halten länger als man glaubt, in 5 Jahren reicht der 965 immer noch für alles.
> Sieht man doch jetzt auch, wie alt ist der Q6600 noch gleich?
> Damit laufen die Games auch alle noch, also Wayne...



Naja ein Pentium 4 ist aber auch kaum mehr zu gebrauchen.

Aber ich geb dir Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Kommt darauf an, für Office reicht auch der noch. 
Auch wenn der nicht sehr effizient ist.


----------



## Lordac (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

zur Festplatte, die Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB soll leiser als die mit 1000 GB sein. ich habe gestern die mit 1000 GB verbaut und fand sie nicht sonderlich laut, du kannst also bedenkenlos eine von beiden nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab vier Samsung F3 1TB Platten und ich finde die eher noch leiser als die alten F1 mit 1TB. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie neu sind.
Neue Platten sind immer leiser als alte und auch schneller.
Meine ersten F1 Platten haben inzwischen bestimmt 10% Geschwindigkeit eingebüst, sie altern eben.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Die GTX 470 ist schneller.


kostet ja auch 70 € mehr 



> zur Festplatte, die Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB soll leiser als die mit 1000 GB sein. ich habe gestern die mit 1000 GB verbaut und fand sie nicht sonderlich laut, du kannst also bedenkenlos eine von beiden nehmen.


du baust ja ziemlich oft was rein  spaß beiseite, ich wollte eig. auch wissen wenn ich mir die 500gb festplatte kaufe, wie viel platz hat die eigentlich. die haben ja nicht genau 500gb platz sondern 4xx . wie viel hat die den ? ^^

wie viel giga sollte ich auf C./ tuhen ? ^^

was für einen zusätzlichen lüfter soll ich mir den kaufen von bequiete ?
120x120 oder welchen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kostet ja auch 70 € mehr


 
Du hast gefragt. 



Xburn schrieb:


> du baust ja ziemlich oft was rein  spaß beiseite, ich wollte eig. auch wissen wenn ich mir die 500gb festplatte kaufe, wie viel platz hat die eigentlich. die haben ja nicht genau 500gb platz sondern 4xx . wie viel hat die den ? ^^


 
Das kannst du ausrechnen. 
Dazu musst du nur wissen, dass 1 nicht 1GB sind sondern 1024x1024x1024 kibibyte sind, also 1.073.741.824 Byte.
Demnach bleiben rund 460GB der 500GB Platte übrig, obwohl das natürlich immer noch 500GB sind, nur eben korrekt gerechnet.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie viel giga sollte ich auf C./ tuhen ? ^^


 
Zwischen 60 und 100GB reichen. Du installierst dort alle Programme drauf, für die Games nimmst du dann eine extra Partition.



Xburn schrieb:


> was für einen zusätzlichen lüfter soll ich mir den kaufen von bequiete ?
> 120x120 oder welchen ?


 
Kauf dir einen 140mm Lüfter für den Deckel, das reicht.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Zwischen 60 und 100GB reichen. Du installierst dort alle Programme drauf, für die Games nimmst du dann eine extra Partition.


ich installiere programme auch auf den anderen patriot drauf, also auf keinen fall auf C://
übrigens nimmt die ultimate version auch viele resourcen weg :/ vom speicherplatz her ...
aber für das jahr reichen mir bestimmt die 500gb festplatte
zudem rechner ich einfach 460-100=360 und das sollte ausreichen , hoffe ich mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Die Ultimate braucht nicht mehr Speicherplatz als die anderen Versionen. Die 64bit braucht aber mehr als die 32bit Variante.
Wenn du ein fertig installiertes System hast, mit den Standardprogrammen für Grafik/Musik/Video drauf, dann sind ungefähr 25GB besetzt.
Rechne dir also selbst aus, was du so an Platz brauchst.
Da Games aber deutlich mehr Platz brauchen, nimmst du dafür eben eine extra Partition, 360GB reichen da locker.
Falls du eine 1TB Platte oder 2x 500GB kaufst, dann hast du ja noch mehr als genug Platz für andere Dinge.
Außerdem kann man eine weitere Platte problemlos kaufen, einbauen, anschließen und betreiben.


----------



## Xburn (13. Mai 2010)

> Die Ultimate braucht nicht mehr Speicherplatz als die anderen Versionen. Die 64bit braucht aber mehr als die 32bit Variante.
> Wenn du ein fertig installiertes System hast, mit den Standardprogrammen für Grafik/Musik/Video drauf, dann sind ungefähr 25GB besetzt.
> Rechne dir also selbst aus, was du so an Platz brauchst.
> Da Games aber deutlich mehr Platz brauchen, nimmst du dafür eben eine extra Partition, 360GB reichen da locker.
> ...


hmm , ich hoffe der schafft das in 2 std alles. also der muss den pc zusammenbauen , dafür kriegt der schonmal 20€.
und dann muss er noch windows installieren, standart programme draufmachen, driver und treiber wobei ich gehört habe das treiber sich automatisch installieren durch windows7.
pro stunde muss ich dem 15 ocken zahlen :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal das Bild vom Midgard.
Punkte wie folgt:

1. Netzteil, ist unten eingebaut.
2. Lüfter im Deckel.
3. Mainboard.
4. Hier kommen die Festplatten hin, davor ist der Lüfter (nicht im Bild)
5. Hecklüfter, so einer ist vorne auch drinne.
6. Standfuß des Midgard, damit das Netzteil von unten Luft ziehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1. Netzteil umgedreht eingebaut.
2. Powerknopf, im Deckel zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

*VIEEEEEELEN DANK 
*aber wie es aussieht werden diese ripjaws mit zacken doch garnicht stören oder ? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Inwiefern jetzt?
Dass die nicht unter den Kühler passen?
Kann schon sein, aber dann nimmst du eben die beiden anderen Slots des Mainboards, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

Um welchen Kühler gehts denn? Eventuell kann ich dir sagen wie hoch die über den Rams sind. Nur weiß ich nicht wie hoch die Rips sind.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Inwiefern jetzt?
> Dass die nicht unter den Kühler passen?
> Kann schon sein, aber dann nimmst du eben die beiden anderen Slots des Mainboards, macht keinen Unterschied.


vielen dank nochmals wegen den bildern 
bist du eig. mit deinem midgard zufrieden ?

also wenn ich das netzteil umgedreht einbaue kann ich ruhig die "beine" wegmachen oder ?



> Um welchen Kühler gehts denn? Eventuell kann ich dir sagen wie hoch die über den Rams sind. Nur weiß ich nicht wie hoch die Rips sind.


den Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> vielen dank nochmals wegen den bildern
> bist du eig. mit deinem midgard zufrieden ?


 
Ich finde das Midgard gut, es bietet sehr viel Platz für alles und der Airflow ist auch sehr gut.
Ein Top Gehäuse zu einem fairen Preis. Ich denke nicht, dass man bis 60€ ein besseres Gehäuse bekommt.



Xburn schrieb:


> also wenn ich das netzteil umgedreht einbaue kann ich ruhig die "beine" wegmachen oder ?


 
Ja, dann kannst du die Füße abbauen, da das Netzteil nun die Luft von innerem des Gehäuse ansaugt und nicht mehr von unten.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

Hier mal die Abmaße inwieweit der Scythe Mugen über den Sockel ragt und mit welcher Höhe. 

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/scythemugen2hjfv.jpg]

Wie kann ich hier eigentlich ein Bild direkt rein laden?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

vielen dank kaktus.
und quanti, was sagst du ? passen die ripjaws da rein (siehe bild der abmessungen)

@ quanti: ich bestelle dann auch den 140x140 lüfter von bequiete silents
der sollte doch gut sein.
sicher das er in den deckel reinpasst ? hat der da auch genug platz ? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie kann ich hier eigentlich ein Bild direkt rein laden?


 
Das steht hier drinne. KLICK



Xburn schrieb:


> vielen dank kaktus.
> und quanti, was sagst du ? passen die ripjaws da rein (siehe bild der abmessungen)


 
Keine Ahnung, ich weiß ja immer noch nicht genau, was für ein Mainboard du nun nimmst. 



Xburn schrieb:


> @ quanti: ich bestelle dann auch den 140x140 lüfter von bequiete silents
> der sollte doch gut sein.
> sicher das er in den deckel reinpasst ? hat der da auch genug platz ? ^^


 
Jep, 140mm Lüfter passen in den Deckel, ich hab ja auch welche drinne und welcher Hersteller ist da egal, denn 140mm Lüfter sind nun mal 140mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

@quantenslipstream
Thx.

@Xburn
4,5cm... ich bezweifel ernsthaft das die Rips derart hoch sind. Normale Rams sind ca. 3cm hoch und die Lamellen oben werden kaum 1,5cm hoch sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Kauf die RAMs. KLICK
Da gibts keine Probleme mit der Höhe.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

Oh.. Mushkins.... die würde ich persönlich so ziemlich allen anderen Hersteller vorziehen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß ja immer noch nicht genau, was für ein Mainboard du nun nimmst.


ja dieses asus board ^^


> Kauf die RAMs. KLICK
> Da gibts keine Probleme mit der Höhe.


das sind keine CL9 sondern CL7ner.
aber egal .. ich meine G.Skill wird schon nicht schlecht sein 
4gb ddr3 1600mhz ist nunmal auch 4gb ddr3 1600ghz egal ob Mushkin, G.Skill oder sonst noch was.
es sei den mushkin hat bessere leiter , hats aber nicht, daher sind beide gleichwertig und beide haben 7 jahre garantie falls was sein sollte.
ich hoffe ihr stimmt mir zu ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Gut, dann nimm die Mushkin Speicher, die ich verlinkt habe und dann hast du dein Rechner fertig.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

ja du hast CL7er verlinkt
die sind doch schlechter als die Cl9ner
hier ist ein CL9ner

ist der gut ?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin High Performance Blackline Stiletto LGA1156 HP3-12800 CL9-9-9-27

weil du hast DIE hier reingetahn:
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33975&agid=1193


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

CL7 ist besser als CL9.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> CL7 ist besser als CL9.


sicher ??? werden die auch auf meinem board laufen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Klar bin ich sicher und ja, die laufen auch darauf.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

okay gut danke
ich habe hier 3 rams zur auswahl , weiß aber nicht welcher besser ist.
z.b gehts dort auch um CL9 und CL7 oder CL8.
was davon ist besser bei den rams ?
Hier sind die rams , kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Ebenfalls wurde mir gesagt, das 1,8 Volt Versorgungsspannung sehr schlecht sein und 1,5-1,7 gut ist. stimmt das ?
hier die rams:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin High Performance Blackline Stiletto LGA1156 HP3-12800 CL9-9-9-27

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin Stiletto DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin eXtreme Performance Stiletto PC3-12800U CL7-10-10-24

welche von den 4 rams sind am besten.
guckt euch das bitte genau an 

danke im vorraus 

Zudem wurde mir gerade was aus dem anderen Forum geschrieben:



> *Xburn:*
> *eine letze frage*
> ich habe die auswahl zwischen Mushkin Rams und G.Skill Ripjaws rams.
> beide haben dei selben eigenschaften wobei dei Mushkin 1,65 Volt haben und die Ripjaws 1.5
> ...


was meint ihr ?


*edit:*
hat eigentlich das netzteil von mir , also das coolermaster netzteil mit 600V auch eine Effizienz von 80% ?


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Nimm die Mushkin von quanti und bestell endlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Hier sind die rams , kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Ebenfalls wurde mir gesagt, das 1,8 Volt Versorgungsspannung sehr schlecht sein und 1,5-1,7 gut ist. stimmt das ?


 
Das hat dir einer bei PC-Welt erzählt? 
Die erzählen viel, aber 1,8 Volt sollte man nicht in den RAMs haben.
Das habe ich dir aber schon einige Male gesagt. 



Xburn schrieb:


> hier die rams:
> 
> 
> welche von den 4 rams sind am besten.
> guckt euch das bitte genau an


 
Mushkin Stiletto.



Xburn schrieb:


> Zudem wurde mir gerade was aus dem anderen Forum geschrieben:


 
Schon wieder bei dem angesprochenen Forum?
Du solltest dich mal entscheiden in welchen Forum du postest und nicht die Antworten der User in den Foren gegeneinander stellen und sich dann dabei erfreuen, was bei rauskommt. 



Xburn schrieb:


> was meint ihr ?


 
Der "User" hat keine Ahnung. 
1,5 Volt ist der Jedec Standard für DDR3. Normaler Weise sollte jeder RAM diese Spannung haben (haben sie eigentlich auch, aber dann laufen sie nicht mehr mit den Frequenzen wie angegeben, weil sie hundsmieserabel produziert wurden ).
Bei Intel kann der Controller maximal 1,65 Volt ab, daher haben die RAMs auch inzwischen fast alle 1,65 Volt (irgendwie komisch, als ob die RAM Hersteller nur für Intel produzieren ).
AMD verträgt aber locker 1,7 Volt. Also kannst du RAM bis 1,7 Volt einbauen.
Die Mushkin Stiletto arbeiten mit 1,6-1,65 Volt, was zwar außerhalb des Jedec Standards ist, aber als harmlos gilt. Daher kaufen.
Bei den 775er Brettern wurden noch DDR3 RAMs mit 1,9 Volt produziert, und die ersten 1366 Besitzer haben einen dummen Gesichtsausdruck bekommen, als sie die RAMs des alten Systems in das neue eingebaut haben und die CPUs reihenweise abgeraucht sind. 



Xburn schrieb:


> *edit:*
> hat eigentlich das netzteil von mir , also das coolermaster netzteil mit 600V auch eine Effizienz von 80% ?


 
Klares nein, es hat keine 80% Effizienz.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Nimm die Mushkin von quanti *und bestell endlich*.


 
Genau, sonst muss ich doch noch einen Mod holen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Klares nein, es hat keine 80% Effizienz.


wieso das den ?? ö.Ö
wieso haben die keine 80%ig effizens ? 
was ist eig. dieses effizenz teil ?



> Genau, sonst muss ich doch noch einen Mod holen.


ich werde schon bestellen , keine sorge 



> Mushkin Stiletto.


alle 3 heißen so , welches nun ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wieso das den ?? ö.Ö
> wieso haben die keine 80%ig effizens ?
> was ist eig. dieses effizenz teil ?


 
Es hat eine höhere Effizienz, das ist alles.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

Leistungsmerkmale Stiletto Heatspreader
*was ist das ?*

und bei dennen steht : Qualität -> Major on 3rd

*was ist das ?*

und was ist das ?

*EEPROM <- ? *


Welche von den 3 Mushkin meinst du nun ?
einfach mal link posten 



> Es hat eine höhere *Effizienz*, das ist alles.


was soll das sein , bzw. wozu dient das ?
wieso hat das 600W teil keine Effizenz und das 500W teil eine ??!!


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> was soll das sein , bzw. wozu dient das ?
> wieso hat das 600W teil keine Effizenz und das 500W teil eine ??!!



Wie viel Leistung auf dem Weg von der Steckdose zur Hardware verloren gehen.

Den Ram den er schonmal verlinkt hat, mit CL7.

Mehr musst du nicht wissen. Kaufen, und einbauen.

Möglichst bevor hier wirklich dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Wie viel Leistung auf dem Weg von der Steckdose zur Hardware verloren gehen.


ist nun diese 80% effizens wichtig oder nicht ???

und wieso hat das 500W Modell  es und nicht as 600W Modell ??



> Den Ram den er schonmal verlinkt hat, mit CL7.


okay



> Möglichst bevor hier wirklich dicht gemacht wird.


von wem das ? ö.Ö


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist nun diese 80% effizens wichtig oder nicht ???
> 
> und wieso hat das 500W Modell  es und nicht as 600W Modell ??



Nur für die Stromrechnung.



Xburn schrieb:


> von wem das ? ö.Ö



Den Moderatoren, die das Forum rein von Spam und Regelverstößen halten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Leistungsmerkmale Stiletto Heatspreader
> *was ist das ?*


Das sind die Blechteile um die RAM Bausteine, also das, was lackiert ist.



Xburn schrieb:


> und bei dennen steht : Qualität -> Major on 3rd
> 
> *was ist das ?*


 
Das sind qualitativ gute Chips (Major) die auf PCBs von Drittanbietern drauf sind (3rd).



Xburn schrieb:


> und was ist das ?
> 
> *EEPROM <- ? *


 
*E*lectrically *E*rasable *P*rogrammable *R*ead-*O*nly *M*emory



Xburn schrieb:


> Welche von den 3 Mushkin meinst du nun ?
> einfach mal link posten


 
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass du die Stilettos nehmen sollst.
In den Links, die du gepostet hast, gibts nur eine Sorte RAMs, die Stiletto heißen.
Also, einfach mal schauen und dann...
*...nimmst du diese da ---->KLICK<----- *


Xburn schrieb:


> was soll das sein , bzw. wozu dient das ?
> wieso hat das 600W teil keine Effizenz und das 500W teil eine ??!!


 
Beide haben in etwa die gleiche Effizienz.
Effizenz dient niemandem, sie ist das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Ergebnis.
Wenn der Aufwand groß, aber das Ergebnis mies ist (so wie der Thread hier ) dann ist es sehr ineffizient.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

Habe gerade mal rumgesucht und was zum 600W Modell gefunden:

Technische Daten:
Leistung: 600W
Peak Load: 720 W
Maße: 150x86x150mm (BxHxT)
*Effizient: bis zu 85%*
Lüfter: 135mm
+3,3V: 20A
+5V: 20A
+12V: 40A
-12V: 0,5A
+5VSB: 2,5A
ATX 12V 2.3
SSI EPS 12V V2.91
Aktive PFC (> 0,9)

Anschlüsse:
1x 20+4-Pin
1x 4+4-Pin 12V
2x 6+2-Pin PCIe
5x 4-Pol HDD
1x 4-Pin Floppy
9x SATA

Also irgendwie kann da was nicht stimmen oder ? 

Also sind wir uns einig was ich bestelle 
Gut ich werde dann heute Abend bestellen 
Ich hoffe ihr habt mich super beraten , werde ich spätestens dann sehen , wenn ich den Rechner habe 

Zudem wollte ich fragen wieso der 140x140 Lüfter den du mir empfohlen hast so wichtig ist ? Weil vorher meintest du es ist egal , weil beide Lüfter die schon eingebaut sind eine Zeit lang halten werden ^^




> *...nimmst  du diese da ---->KLICK<-----  *


das sind die falschen oder ? das sind CL8er ! =(


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Was soll daran nicht stimmen?


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal rumgesucht und was zum 600W Modell gefunden:
> 
> Technische Daten:
> Leistung: 600W
> ...



Bringt das noch was?

Bestell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ach übrigens also doch Stilleto CL8.

Dein PC ist gut. Jedoch hätten andere dafür vielleicht 5 Seiten gebraucht.

Man muss doch nicht wirklich alles was in Informationen zu einem Produkt verfügbar ist durchgehen.

Mehr Lüfter bedeuted bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin eXtreme Performance Stiletto PC3-12800U CL7-10-10-24


das hier ist das CL7 Modell, du hast mir gerade aber die hier geschrieben das ich die nehmen soll
das ist aber das CL8 Modell:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin Stiletto DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8




> Bringt das noch was?
> 
> Bestell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


beruhige dich mal wieder, komm runter ..


Ich glaube ich nehme doch das 500W Modell, habe gerade auf Coolermasters.de eine wichtige Sache beim 500W Modell rausgefunden:



> *Ausgangsleistung     500W
> Max. Output Capacity     620W*


Ich meine das soll heißen das die Normale Spannung 500W beträgt und die Maximal Spannung 620W oder sowas


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Ich tippe mal, dass andere User schon nach 5 Seiten ausgestiegen wären und so langsam kann ich die Jungs bei den anderen Foren verstehen.

Wo du offensichtlich immer noch rumpostest.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das hier ist das CL7 Modell, du hast mir gerade aber die hier geschrieben das ich die nehmen soll
> das ist aber das CL8 Modell:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT Mushkin Stiletto DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8
> ...




Ich rege mich doch nicht auf. Ich finde dass hier höchstens amüsant. 

Bei den Rams wirst du wahrscheinlich eh keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das hier ist das CL7 Modell, du hast mir gerade aber die hier geschrieben das ich die nehmen soll
> das ist aber das CL8 Modell:


 
Richtig, weil die Stileto durchweg CL8 haben, der Mushkin mit CL7 aber auch CL10 beinhaltelt und das ist schlechter, daher sind die mit komplett CL8 vorzuziehen.
Obwohl ich sehr, sehr, extrem stark, unglaublich stark sogar, daran zweifeln werde, dass du überhaupt einen Unterschied merken wirst.
Noch nicht mal zwischen den Stilettos und Value RAM 1333er CL9.
Aber das ist nur am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Richtig, weil die Stileto durchweg CL8 haben, der Mushkin mit CL7 aber auch CL10 beinhaltelt und das ist schlechter, daher sind die mit komplett CL8 vorzuziehen.
> Obwohl ich sehr, sehr, extrem stark, unglaublich stark sogar, daran zweifeln werde, dass du überhaupt einen Unterschied merken wirst.
> Noch nicht mal zwischen den Stilettos und Value RAM 1333er CL9.
> Aber das ist nur am Rande erwähnt.


ja wozu dann das ganze geschreibe ? XDD
ich nehme einfach die Ripjaws mit CL9 und ende , wenn ich dann ehe keinen unterschied merke 
die werden schon nicht schlecht sein ^^



> Ich rege mich doch nicht auf. Ich finde dass hier höchstens amüsant.


dann ist ja gut. dachte schon du hast deine nettigkeit verloren xP


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ja wozu dann das ganze geschreibe ? XDD


 
Wer fragt denn dauernd? 



Xburn schrieb:


> ich nehme einfach die Ripjaws mit CL9 und ende , wenn ich dann ehe keinen unterschied merke
> die werden schon nicht schlecht sein ^^


 
nö, werden sie nicht, aber wenn sie nicht passen.... 
Die Mushkins passen auf jeden Fall und kosten kaum mehr.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> nö, werden sie nicht, aber wenn sie nicht passen....
> Die Mushkins passen auf jeden Fall und kosten kaum mehr.


kann ich immer noch umtauschen 
die sollten eigentlich passen :/
hoffen wir es mal 



> Die Mushkins passen auf jeden Fall und kosten kaum mehr.


wieso gehst du davon aus ? 
du hast selbst ein asus board und Ripjaws drauf, von daher wirds schon gehen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> du hast selbst ein asus board und Ripjaws drauf, von daher wirds schon gehen ^^


 
Ich hab sie auch in den anderen beiden Slots drinne.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wieso gehst du davon aus ?
> du hast selbst ein asus board und Ripjaws drauf, von daher wirds schon gehen ^^



Was hast du gegen die Mushkins?

Oder ist das wieder so ein Sturheitsakt wie bei dem Netzteil?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Ich hab sie auch in den anderen beiden Slots drinne.


ja ist doch egal oder ? ^^
dann stecke ich meine halt auch in die anderen Slots rein. Wenn ich SPÄTER mal weitere 2gb brauche , kaufe ich dann einfach Mushkin  und stecke die in den Mainslots rein . Würde doch gehen oder ? 




> Oder ist das wieder so ein Sturheitsakt wie bei dem Netzteil?


ich nehme doch das 500Watt Modell , da bei ihm die Leistung bis 620Watt geht 

Mit den "gesparten" 10€ kaufe ich mir dann wiedermal einen zusätzlichen 120x120 Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ja ist doch egal oder ? ^^
> dann stecke ich meine halt auch in die anderen Slots rein. Wenn ich SPÄTER mal weitere 2gb brauche , kaufe ich dann einfach Mushkin und stecke die in den Mainslots rein . Würde doch gehen oder ?


 
Klar, das kannst du machen, oder jeden billigen Value RAM, weil du eh keinen Unterschied merken wirst. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ich nehme doch das 500Watt Modell , da bei ihm die Leistung bis 620Watt geht


 
Das habe ich dir vor gefühlten 5683 Posts schon gesagt, aber du hörst ja nicht auf das, was man dir vorschlägt. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Mit den "gesparten" 10€ kaufe ich mir dann wiedermal einen zusätzlichen 120x120 Lüfter


 
Nimm lieber einen 140er für den Deckel.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ja ist doch egal oder ? ^^
> dann stecke ich meine halt auch in die anderen Slots rein. Wenn ich SPÄTER mal weitere 2gb brauche , kaufe ich dann einfach Mushkin  und stecke die in den Mainslots rein . Würde doch gehen oder ?



Geht schon. Jedoch warum nicht gleich die Mushkins?

Für den Deckel: 

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Case-Mod...-Fan-SilentWings-140mm-BL014_i7285_113251.htm

oder

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Case-Mod...htm?RCID=162005ce-d580-4220-865a-4977d896d998


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Die reichen auch für den Deckel. KLICK


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Mai 2010)

Achtung, ich habe gearde erfahren, dass die Mods bei 630 Postings den Thread zu machen. 

Dies ist Post 622.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Wer hat dir das denn gesteckt?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Achtung, ich habe gearde erfahren, dass die Mods bei 630 Postings den Thread zu machen.
> 
> Dies ist Post 622


dann eröffne ich einfach einen neuen  PM's gibts ja auch ^^



> Geht schon. Jedoch warum nicht gleich die Mushkins?


ist doch egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Dann poste jetzt noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung und dann gibts hier die letzte Ölung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Mai 2010)

> Dann poste jetzt noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung und dann gibts hier die *letzte Ölung.*


 

Dies ist Post Nr 636..  

Finale Zusammenstellung bitte jetzt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Dies ist Post Nr 636..


 
Mathe ist nicht so dein Ding, was?


----------



## pagani-s (14. Mai 2010)

einer geht noch einer geht noch rein^^
so wie siehts nun aus mit der finalen zusammenstellung?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/jZe1BaRsSc.PNG
nun sind es also die RIPJAWS und kosten also 105€
zudem wie es aussieht kann ich mir das 140x140 Teil nicht leisten , habe leider mich verrechnet.
Muss ich mir wohl mit der zeit kaufen :/
( es sei den ich kaufe mir das 500Watt teil)


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/jZe1BaRsSc.PNG
> nun sind es also die RIPJAWS und kosten also 105€
> zudem wie es aussieht kann ich mir das 140x140 Teil nicht leisten , habe leider mich verrechnet.
> Muss ich mir wohl mit der zeit kaufen :/



Warum den jetzt doch 600W?

Ansonsten ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> zudem wie es aussieht kann ich mir das 140x140 Teil nicht leisten , habe leider mich verrechnet.
> Muss ich mir wohl mit der zeit kaufen :/
> ( es sei den ich kaufe mir das 500Watt teil)


 
Dann nimm das Cooler Master Silent Pro in der 500 Watt Version, dann kannst du den 140er Lüfter mitbestellen und fertig.
Und komm nicht wieder an, dass das 500 Watt NT nicht stark genug ist.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Dann nimm das Cooler Master Silent Pro in der 500 Watt Version, dann kannst du den 140er Lüfter mitbestellen und fertig.
> Und komm nicht wieder an, dass das 500 Watt NT nicht stark genug ist.


sorry meinte 500W 
ich kann mir nun auch so den 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 500rpm
leisten , nur weiß ich nicht ob der GUT ist :/
wenn ich also auf die 600W verzichte kann ich mir von bequiete eins mit 140x140 nehmen und *2 mal*
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lfter, 1900rpm
einen nehmen 
ich denke ein dritter und vierter 120x120 passt doch oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Passt schon, brauchst du aber nicht, da es nichts mehr bringt (und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen).
Kauf den 140er für den Deckel und lass die Xigmatek Lüfter erst mal in Case. Vielleicht sind sie ja schon besser geworden.
Dann bestellst du.
Dann baust du zusammen.
Dann postest du bei Computer Bild.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Dann baust du zusammen.
> Dann postest du bei Computer Bild.


beim zusammenbauen müsst ihr mir echt helfen
ich müsste eig. alles können
außer die kabel, also WO die hinkommen
und ich weiß ebenfalls nix mit der wärmepastete 



> Kauf den 140er für den Deckel und lass die Xigmatek Lüfter erst mal in Case. Vielleicht sind sie ja schon besser geworden.


nicht mal 1 120x120 ? für den notfall , falls einer der lüfter kaputtgehen sollte :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> beim zusammenbauen müsst ihr mir echt helfen
> ich müsste eig. alles können
> außer die kabel, also WO die hinkommen
> und ich weiß ebenfalls nix mit der wärmepastete


 
Schau ins Handbuch, da steht alles drinne. 
Frag beim PC-Welt Forum nach, die freuen sich bestimmt auf dich. 



Xburn schrieb:


> nicht mal 1 120x120 ? für den notfall , falls einer der lüfter kaputtgehen sollte :/


 
Mach das, was die vorschwebt.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Frag beim PC-Welt Forum nach, die freuen sich bestimmt auf dich.


wollt ihr mir nicht mehr helfen ? =(



> Mach das, was *die* vorschwebt.


dir ?


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wollt ihr mir nicht mehr helfen ? =(



Doch aber versuche es doch erstamal, dazu gibt es jede Menge Videos auf Youtube.



Xburn schrieb:


> dir ?



Mach so weiter und hier ist gleich zu.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wollt ihr mir nicht mehr helfen ?


Wie kann man nach *60!* Seiten für einen PC auf diese verwegene Idee kommen?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Mach so weiter und hier ist gleich zu.


 xDD



> Doch aber versuche es doch erstamal, dazu gibt es jede Menge Videos auf Youtube.


okay ich werds versuchen ^^



> Wie kann man nach *60!* Seiten für einen PC auf diese verwegene Idee kommen?


ne er meinte : "frag beim anderen forum" nach, darum dachte ich das xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wollt ihr mir nicht mehr helfen ? =(


 
Natürlich helfen wir dir, das ist doch keine Frage. 



Xburn schrieb:


> dir ?


 
Genau, hab mich vertippt. 



Xburn schrieb:


> ne er meinte : "frag beim anderen forum" nach, darum dachte ich das xD


 
Ich hab dich auf den Arm genommen, da ich endlich mal die Gelegenheit hatte, den Thread bei PC-Welt durchzulesen und das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

*HIER NOCHMAL DIE ZUSAMMENSETZUNG , die MÜSSTE EIGENTLICH KEINE MAKEL HABEN:*

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/aFwCgzjuch.PNG

Nicht wundern wieso ich das 600Watt Netzteil genommen habe. Ich habe ehe 5€ übrig und die habe ich halt ins netzteil investiert, weil quanti sagte ich brauche keinen zusätzlichen lüfter (120x120).
mal schauen wie es mit der zusammensetzung des rechners bei mir klappt 

Woran merkt man eigentlich , wenn ein Lüfter defekt ist ? Quanti sagte ja irgendwie das seine beiden Lüfter, die schon im Gehäuse intergriert waren den Geist aufgegeben haben. Woran merkt man das die deffekt sind ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *HIER NOCHMAL DIE ZUSAMMENSETZUNG , die MÜSSTE EIGENTLICH KEINE MAKEL HABEN:*
> 
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/aFwCgzjuch.PNG


 
Genauso hatte es schon vor 40 Seiten ausgesehen. 
Aber gut, dass du es nun geschafft hast.
Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Woran merkt man eigentlich , wenn ein Lüfter defekt ist ? Quanti sagte ja irgendwie das seine beiden Lüfter, die schon im Gehäuse intergriert waren den Geist aufgegeben haben. Woran merkt man das die deffekt sind ?


 
Man hört es. 
Die knirschen erst, klappern dann und am Ende rattern sie so laut, dass man sie austauscht.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Naja das Geld für das Netzteil könntest du auch sparen und in ein Spiel investieren aber naja.

Betriebsystem hast du aber oder?

Achja so schnell  gehen die Lüfter nicht kaputt.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Man hört es.
> Die knirschen erst, klappern dann und am Ende rattern sie so laut, dass man sie austauscht.


gehen beide drauf oder geht nur 1 kaputt ? ich mein selsbst wenn 1 kaputtgeht , habe ich ja immer noch den 2ten 140x140iger oder ?wie viel lüfter sollte den ein rechner meines niveous haben ?



> Naja das Geld für das Netzteil könntest du auch sparen und in ein Spiel investieren aber naja.


bei mir trifft das wort *GELD* nie das wort *Spiel* 



> Betriebsystem hast du aber oder?


windows7 ultimate 64bit



> Achja so schnell  gehen die Lüfter nicht kaputt.


hoffen wir es


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Achja so schnell gehen die Lüfter nicht kaputt.


 
Hast du eine Ahnung, bei meinem hat der Hecklüfter keinen Tag durchgehalten, dann ratterte das Teil lauter als ein aufgedrehter Boxed. 



Xburn schrieb:


> gehen beide drauf oder geht nur 1 kaputt ? ich mein selsbst wenn 1 kaputtgeht , habe ich ja immer noch den 2ten 140x140iger oder ?wie viel lüfter sollte den ein rechner meines niveous haben ?


 
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht geht auch keiner kaputt, das ist ja nicht die Regel, dass die Dinger auseinander fallen, aber sie sind eben nicht so gut wie die, die man bei Xigmatek für viel Geld kaufen kann.
Scheint eher so, als wenn sie den Ausschuss der Produktion in die Cases einbauen. 

Es sind 120er Lüfter, den 140er Scythe baust du in den Deckel ein, der geht auch nicht kaputt.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Es sind 120er Lüfter, den 140er Scythe baust du in den Deckel ein, der geht auch nicht kaputt.


ich weiß 
ich meinte eigentlich wenn z.b einer der 2 verbauten 120iger lüfter kaputt gehen würde müsste ich mir im prinzip keinen neuen kaufen , weil ich ja schonen einen extra lüfter habe und zwar den 140iger oder ?
oder sollte ich doch besser dann einen neuen kaufen ?

wie viel lüfter sollte den ein rechner meines niveous haben ?


----------



## pagani-s (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich weiß
> ich meinte eigentlich wenn z.b einer der 2 verbauten 120iger lüfter kaputt gehen würde müsste ich mir im prinzip keinen neuen kaufen , weil ich ja schonen einen extra lüfter habe und zwar den 140iger oder ?
> oder sollte ich doch besser dann einen neuen kaufen ?
> 
> wie viel lüfter sollte den ein rechner meines niveous haben ?


 
einen zum vorne luft reinpusten und einen um die luft wieder rauszupusten damit sich die warme luft nicht so staut


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> bei mir trifft das wort *GELD* nie das wort *Spiel*



Somit bist du einer der Gründe warum wir hier ständig mit neuen DRMs genervt werden. Derartiges solltest du hier nicht zu häufig erwähnen. 

Wenn du beim NT das 500W nimmst hast du noch einen Geldvorrat für eventuell anfallende Mehrkosten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich weiß
> ich meinte eigentlich wenn z.b einer der 2 verbauten 120iger lüfter kaputt gehen würde müsste ich mir im prinzip keinen neuen kaufen , weil ich ja schonen einen extra lüfter habe und zwar den 140iger oder ?
> oder sollte ich doch besser dann einen neuen kaufen ?


 
Nein, denn der ist ja im Deckel verbaut. 
Außerdem passt der 140er nicht da hin, wo die 120er sind.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie viel lüfter sollte den ein rechner meines niveous haben ?


 
Wenn du die beiden nimmst, die schon verbaut sind und noch den im Deckel dazurechnest, dann kommst du auf drei und mehr braucht man nicht.
Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass man zwei 140er Lüfter in den Deckel einbauen kann?


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> DRMs


was ist das ? falls du denkst das ich spiele downloade dann irrst du dich xDD
Ich leihe die mir einfach vom Kollegen aus , der kauft sogut wie jede woche neue Games. Das gilt/galt auch immer für die Ps3 games 



> Wenn du beim NT das 500W nimmst hast du noch einen Geldvorrat für eventuell anfallende Mehrkosten.


welche sollten das den sein ? XDD



> Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass man zwei 140er Lüfter in den Deckel einbauen kann?


ja aber darauf falle ich nicht mehr rein


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> was ist das ? falls du denkst das ich spiele downloade dann irrst du dich xDD
> Ich leihe die mir einfach vom Kollegen aus , der kauft sogut wie jede woche neue Games. Das gilt/galt auch immer für die Ps3 games



Ok.



Xburn schrieb:


> welche sollten das den sein ? XDD



Gehäuselüfter zum Beispiel.

Schon bestellt?

Ich will immernoch ein Foto von der Kiste.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> DRMs


was ist das nun ? 



> Gehäuselüfter zum Beispiel.


wieso ?? verstehe ich nicht ?
bei hardware versand steht 1zu1 wie viel ALLES kosten wird + Versand. Da kommen keine zusätzlichen Beträge dazu 



> Schon bestellt?


der "Experte" von meinem Vater hat gerade geschrieben das das Board gut ist und die G.Skill Rams eine sehr gute Firma sind. Nun rufe ich den heute abend an und frage den einfach nur was ich nehmen soll Mushkin oder G.Skill ist ja im Prinzip egal , ich denke ich nehme Mushkin.
Dann frage ich den kurz ob es sich doch besser lohnt das 500W Netzteil zu nehmen wegen der Leistung bis zu 620W.
Und dann bestelle ich.
Es ist im prinzip egal ob ich heute den Rechner bestelle oder morgen , da ich sowieso am Wochende das geld NICHT überweisen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ja aber darauf falle ich nicht mehr rein


 
Schau mal hier hin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Squatrat schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter zum Beispiel.
> 
> Schon bestellt?


 
Jep, er hat endlich mal zugehört. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich will immernoch ein Foto von der Kiste.


 
Hier hast du gleich mehrere. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Hier hast du gleich mehrere.


 wie geil ist das den xDDDDDDDD

Ne bestelle habe ich NOCH nicht , bitte den Beitrag von mir vorher lesen 



> Schau mal hier hin.


auch wenns gerne machen würde kann ich mir keinen mehr leisten 
Dein orangener Lüfter sieht geil aus , aber wieso ist der Orang ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Dein orangener Lüfter sieht geil aus , aber wieso ist der Orang ?


 
Das ist der, der schon am Werk eingebaut und nach 8 Stunden Betrieb kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Das ist der, der schon am Werk eingebaut und nach 8 Stunden Betrieb kaputt gegangen ist.


krasse sache , ich hoffe der macht mit der Windows installation hinne.
Aber mal ne frage.
Selbst wenn mein Front oder Hecklüfter kaputt gehen , kann ich den Pc weiterhin benutzen oder ?
Also dann spiele ich halt die paar Tage nicht , bis ich mir einen neuen Lüfter zugelegt habe, würde das gehen ?
Um den Lüfter anzuschließen , muss ich etwa das Mainbaord rausnehmen ? ö.Ö
Bei Amazon sind alle Sachen unter 20€ versandfrei, falls mein Lüfter nicht mehr funtzt , habe ich in 2 Tagen einen neuen 

hier noch was lustiges-achtet auf den Preis und Leistung:

*500rmp*
Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 500rpm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

*1200rmp*
Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 1200rpm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

*1700rmp*
Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 1700rpm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Alles nur 10,98(ohne versand)
ist doch ein guter preis 

aber komisch das die guten genausoviel kosten die die etwas schlechteren

brauche ich eig. den 140x140 Lüfter am Deckel , oder kann man auf den verzichten ? XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn mein Front oder Hecklüfter kaputt gehen , kann ich den Pc weiterhin benutzen oder ?
> Also dann spiele ich halt die paar Tage nicht , bis ich mir einen neuen Lüfter zugelegt habe, würde das gehen ?


 
klar, du kannst genauso weiterspielen wie bisher, das Mainbboard und die CPU werden eben wärmer, aber solange das im Rahmen bleibt, ist das OK.



Xburn schrieb:


> Um den Lüfter anzuschließen , muss ich etwa das Mainbaord rausnehmen ? ö.Ö


 
Nö, musst du nicht, Lüftertauschen dauert nicht länger als 10 Minuten.



Xburn schrieb:


> Bei Amazon sind alle Sachen unter 20€ versandfrei, falls mein Lüfter nicht mehr funtzt , habe ich in 2 Tagen einen neuen


 
Dann passt das doch.



Xburn schrieb:


> hier noch was lustiges-achtet auf den Preis und Leistung:
> 
> *500rmp*
> Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 500rpm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...


 
Die sind nicht schlechter, die drehen langsamer.
Es sind technisch immer die gleichen Lüfter, nur der Motor des Lüfters wird gedrosselt, sodass er eben nur mit der angegebene Drehzahl dreht, aber schlechter ist keiner.
Für jeden gibts ein Anwendungsbereich.

Ich hab dir doch schon lang und breit erklärt, wieso man einen Lüfter im Deckel haben sollte, wenn das Netzteil unten verbaut ist, also glaube das einfach und bestell dir den Scythe.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

Was deklarierst du als gut? Je nach Anforderung kann man eben entscheiden ohne selbst regeln zu müssen. Ich persönlich würde den mit 1200 U/min nehmen und eventuell noch drosseln, so auf 800U/min was grob 7V sein dürfte.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

@quantenslipstream: hast du auch einen mit 500rmp ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Jep, deswegen habe ich den auch empfohlen, weil man etwas Schnelleres (und damit Lauteres) im Deckel nicht benötigt.

Theoretisch braucht man keinen, da die warme Luft eh nach oben steigt und dann aus dem Case auströmen würde, aber wenn ein Lüfter da etwas nachhilft, kann es nicht schaden. Daher auch nur 500rpm, weil das völlig reicht.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

Okay gut danke sehr.
Ich hoffe echt das der Heck und Frontlüfter eine zeit lang Stabil laufen.
Ich bestelle morgen, spätestens übermorgen 
Boah, wie oft ich für DIESEN Rechner Zeitung austragen musste BOAHHH ...
mir tuhen ja schon die Beine weh *-.-*
*

Aber mal ganz erlich, mit den 850€ hätte man was besseres bekommen oder ? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mir tuhen ja schon die Beine weh *-.-**


 
Ich muss immer mit meiner Frau schlafen, wenn ich was Neues haben will. 



Xburn schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz erlich, mit den 850€ hätte man was besseres bekommen oder ? ^^


 
Denke nicht. Es sind gute Komponenten. Ein vergleichbares Intel System wäre teurer geworden, du hättest also eine langsamere Grafikkarte gehabt.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Mensch Quante, was du mit deiner Frau machst gehört in deinen Kopf und nirgendwo anders hin.

Das CIIIF hat aber ein hässliches PCB.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

Habe mal aus Spaß was zusammengebasteln. Das System müsste vergleichbar sein mit meinem, hat zudem eine *ULTIMATIVE* Grafikkarte und sonst ist das System so ziehmlich mit meinem gleichzustellen *glaube ich*.

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/8f8Pfhb3At.PNG




> Ich muss immer mit meiner Frau schlafen, wenn ich was Neues haben will.


du glückspilz 



> Das CIIIF hat aber ein hässliches PCB.


auf deutsch bitte 



> Theoretisch braucht man keinen, da die warme Luft eh nach oben steigt und dann aus dem Case auströmen würde, aber wenn ein Lüfter da etwas nachhilft, kann es nicht schaden. Daher auch nur 500rpm, weil das völlig reicht.


würde hier den nicht ein 120x120 Ersatzlüfter mehr lohnen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> würde hier den nicht ein 120x120 Ersatzlüfter mehr lohnen ?


 
Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass man im Deckel nur 140mm Lüfter verbauen kann.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass man im Deckel nur 140mm Lüfter verbauen kann.


das meinte ich auch nicht 
anstatt das geld für den Deckellüfter auszugeben , könnte ich doch praktisch 1nen ersatzlüfter 120x120 für den heck oder für das vorne kaufen oder ? ^^
wäre doch sinnvoller ? ^^

*edit:*
lies ma die pm xDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Nö, kauf den Deckellüfter.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

nagut

Habe mal aus Spaß was zusammengebasteln. Das System müsste vergleichbar sein mit meinem, hat zudem eine ULTIMATIVE Grafikkarte und sonst ist das System so ziehmlich mit meinem gleichzustellen glaube ich.

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/8f8Pfhb3At.PNG

was sagste ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Schlechteres Netzteil, veraltetes Mainboard.
Eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen, da ist dein besser, aber du solltest den 965 gegen den 945 eintauschen, das spart 20€ und dann kannst du die Lüfter gleich alle kaufen.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> nagut
> 
> Habe mal aus Spaß was zusammengebasteln. Das System müsste vergleichbar sein mit meinem, hat zudem eine ULTIMATIVE Grafikkarte und sonst ist das System so ziehmlich mit meinem gleichzustellen glaube ich.
> 
> ...



Ach bleib bei deinem derzeitigen, übertakte die 5850 noch ein wenig und gut ist. Manche Leute wären froh wenn sie sich so ein Teil bauen dürften.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> das spart 20€ und dann kannst du die Lüfter gleich alle kaufen.


nope, ich bleibe beim 965 
der ist gut und ende 

ich werde mir aber welche noch kaufen , keine sorge 



> Ach bleib bei deinem derzeitigen, übertakte die 5850 noch ein wenig und gut ist


übertakten werden ich sie ganz sicher nicht. Dadurch geht sie schneller kaputt :/
Zudem ist die 5850 für meinen Monitor (max Auflösung 1440x900) mehr als nur sehr gut 




> Ach bleib bei deinem derzeitigen, übertakte die 5850 noch ein wenig und gut ist. *Manche Leute wären froh wenn sie sich so ein Teil bauen dürften.*


wieso das den ? ö.Ö


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wieso das den ? ö.Ö



Dass sollte zum Ausdruck bringen das der PC absolut in Ordnung ist, schmeiß nicht wieder alles um.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Die meisten können sich eben so einen Rechner nicht gleich leisten, denn wenn man Schüler ist, muss man eisern darauf sparen oder eben Zeitungen austragen.
Oder mit anderen Leuten pennen.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die meisten können sich eben so einen Rechner nicht gleich leisten, denn wenn man Schüler ist, muss man eisern darauf sparen oder eben Zeitungen austragen.
> Oder mit anderen Leuten pennen.



Schau mich an ich bin für beides zu faul. 

Ich saufe mich voll und träume von einem High End PC.

Also kannst die Kiste ruhig bestellen nach dem enormen Aufwand hier muss er ja wohl super sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich saufe mich voll und träume von einem High End PC.


 
Das mache ich täglich, davon wirst aber nicht besser.


----------



## Xburn (14. Mai 2010)

> Die meisten können sich eben so einen Rechner nicht gleich leisten, denn wenn man Schüler ist, muss man eisern darauf sparen oder eben Zeitungen austragen.


also ein kollege von mir ist in meiner klasse. kenne den halt schon seit der 5ten klasse.
jedenfalls hat er sich einen pc für 950€ gekauft.
Der hat einen core i5 prozessor(750)
gtx 260² 216
Rebel Economy Gehäuse
1 TB Speicher
4gb DDR3 Ram 1600mhz von Ripjaws
und ein motherboard für 120€
usw.
er hat es als fertig pc bei ebay gekauft.
zudem hat er sich windows7 professional 32bit gekauft.
und er ist zufrieden, wobei mein pc ja besser ist und kostet weniger 
der kriegt pro woche 10€ taschengeld und ist zu faul zum arbeiten und zoggt den ganzen tag.
der kriegt bei jedem scheiss geld, sei es ostern, tag der deutschen einheit usw. usw.

ich hingegen kriege 20€ pro monat und kriege nur an Weinachten&Geburstag Geld ...
die 860€ musste ich mir mit Schweiß und Stundenlanger Arbeit erarbeiten.
Ich habe jedentag Schulterschmerzen wegen den Prospekten, aber ich muss das in Kauf nehmen , will ja den rechner.
nun wisst ihr wieso ich so besorgt bin , das richtige zu kaufen und daher sind hier so viele beiträge 

Sorry nochmals aber vielen dank für eure Mühe


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Dann weißt du eben aber auch, was es nun bedeutet, den "eigenen" PC zu besitzen und ja, dein PC ist deutlich schneller als seiner. Er wird sich schwarz ärgern, wenn er mitbekommt, dass du weniger dafür bezahlt hast.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Dann weißt du eben aber auch, was es nun bedeutet, den "eigenen" PC zu besitzen und ja, dein PC ist deutlich schneller als seiner. Er wird sich schwarz ärgern, wenn er mitbekommt, dass du weniger dafür bezahlt hast.


ich habe dem das auch gesagt und er sagt immer wieder:
*"Boah nerv mich nicht mit deinem Pc , du labberst die ganze zeit davon das du einen Pc kriegt. Mir ist egal wie viel du bezahlt das , ich bin mit meinem zufrieden und ende !!! "*
xDD ich lache mich immer weg 

Sag ma , hast du Kinder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Jep, eins. 

Einmal zu oft mit der Frau geschlafen.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Jep, eins.


junge oder Mädchen und wie alt ? 

Wie alt bist DU eig. ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Das sind aber Themen, die nicht mehr in den Komplett Rechner Bereich gehören und schon gar nicht ins öffentliche Forum.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

Na jetzt wirds spannend...


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Das sind aber Themen, die nicht mehr in den Komplett Rechner Bereich gehören und schon gar nicht ins öffentliche Forum.


sorry :/



> Na jetzt wirds spannend...


wieso hast du eig. einen pc mit 6gb ddr3 ? reichen den 4gb ddr3 nicht ?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe DDR2 und bin damals durch einen Tausch mit anderer Hardware als zugabe an 4x1GB MDT Module ran gekommen die einfach übrig waren. Davon sind eben jeweils 2x1GB als Zusatz in die beiden Rechner gewandert. Brauchen tue ich sie nicht. Meine Freundin hat sich gefreut da sie mit CAD arbeitet und da kann man nie genug Ram haben.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Brauchen tue ich sie nicht. Meine Freundin hat sich gefreut da sie mit CAD arbeitet und da kann man nie genug Ram haben.


was ist CAD ?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

Wie beschreibt man am besten CAD?.... hm..... Architekten und Ingenieure verwenden CAD Programme um komplexe Dinge zu zeichnen. So etwas zeichnet man mit CAD.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Wie beschreibt man am besten CAD?.... hm..... Architekten und Ingenieure verwenden CAD Programme um komplexe Dinge zu zeichnen. So etwas zeichnet man mit CAD.


achso krasser Job, wie immer in diesen Since Fiction Filmen mit der DNA oder mit so DNA Proben


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478966.html

der Ram sollte doch auch gut sein oder ?
Der hat ja dieses CL7, nur meintest du jetzt das beinhaltet CL10 oder so und wäre schlecht :/
kannste das vielleicht nochmal erklären ??

Zudem habe ich wiedermal eine super nachricht 
Ich kann nochmals 10€ sparen. *Wieso ?*
Weil das hier nur noch 264€ kostet 

PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe

Daher werde ich von Scythe 2 Ersatzgehäuselüfter kaufen mit jeweils 120x120. Welche empfihlt ihr ?


----------



## Lordac (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478966.html



> der Ram sollte doch auch gut sein oder ? http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478966.html


ja, wie schon öfter erwähnt, wirst du in der Praxis aber keinen Unterschied merken ob der RAM Latenzen von 7,8 oder 9 hat.



> Der hat ja dieses CL7, nur meintest du jetzt das beinhaltet CL10 oder so und wäre schlecht :/
> kannste das vielleicht nochmal erklären ?


Schau dir doch einfach mal die Spezifikationen des RAMs genau an, da steht drin: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U *CL7-8-7-24, *wenn du jetzt RAM von z.B. Geil anschaust, steht da: GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U *CL7-7-7-24*.

Wie sich der Unterschied in der einer Abweichung in der Praxis bemer´kbar macht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wenn zwischen CL7 und CL9 schon kaum ein Unterschied ist, kannst du sicher selbst denken wie groß dieser bei einer Abweichung ist.



> Daher werde ich von Scythe 2 Ersatzgehäuselüfter kaufen mit jeweils 120x120. Welche empfihlt ihr ?


Slip Stream oder S-Flex.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> der Ram sollte doch auch gut sein oder ?
> Der hat ja dieses CL7, nur meintest du jetzt das beinhaltet CL10 oder so und wäre schlecht :/
> kannste das vielleicht nochmal erklären ??


 
Den habe ich dir vor vielen, vielen, seeeeehr vielen Seiten mal verlinkt und der war dir zu teuer. 
Er ist aber besser als die Ripjaws.



Xburn schrieb:


> Daher werde ich von Scythe 2 Ersatzgehäuselüfter kaufen mit jeweils 120x120. Welche empfihlt ihr ?


 
Nimm die Slip Stream mit 800rpm, die sind unhörbar und völlig ausreichend.

Und schreib endlich mal "*empfiehlt*", sonst kriege ich gleich Augenfrost.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Slip Stream oder S-Flex.


okay gut.
Weil ich bestelle mir einen Midgard, und ich glaube beide Lüfter haben LED lichter oder sind in Farbe.
Gibt auch lüfer in orang oder rot  ? 

soll ich 1 oder direkt 2 bestellen ??

800rpm und 1200,1800,2000 kosten gleichviel.
soll ich echt die 800rpm nehmen ?



> Er ist aber besser als die Ripjaws.


ich nehme ja schon die CL9ner Mushkin 
sollte also ausreichen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Die Midgard haben weiße LEDs.


----------



## Lordac (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Gibt auch lüfer in orang oder rot ?


Schau einfach mal bei Caseking *klick*.



Xburn schrieb:


> soll ich 1 oder direkt 2 bestellen ?


Diese Frage habe ich dir vor vielen Postings bereits beantwortet:



Lordac schrieb:


> Für den Preis ist das Midgard ein sehr gutes Gehäuse (war für einen Freund), die verbauten Lüfter sollen ungeregelt aber etwas laut sein bzw. die Qualität der Lüfter einer hohen Streuung unterliegen, ich würde also *beide* tauschen was wir auch gestern getan haben.


 


Xburn schrieb:


> 800rpm und 1200,1800,2000 kosten gleichviel, soll ich echt die 800rpm nehmen ?


Du hast gefragt welche du nehmen sollst, ich dachte mir aber schon fast das ich es doch noch begründen muss. 

Für einen "normalen" PC reichen die 800 rpm und du hast kaum hörbare Lüfter. Wenn du mehr Luftdurchsatz und zwei Turbinen im Gehäuse haben möchtest, dann nimmst du welche mit höherer Drehzahl.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Da er aber bei Hardwareversand bestellt und die nichts Brauchbares anbieten, kann man das vergessen.
Nimm Scythe Slip Stream 800/1000rpm, die sind super und kosten nicht viel.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Die Midgard haben weiße LEDs.


wieso leuchten die dann in der front rot ? ö.Ö
was den nun 800rpm oder 1000 ?? beide kosten gleich viel ^^

oder ich bestell bei diesem caseking kann mir dann aber nur 1 mal sowas z.b kaufen anstatt 2 mal bei hardwareversand
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ctic-Cooling-Arctic-F12-PWM-120mm::13787.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Wo leuchten die den rot?

Spielt wie immer keine Rolle.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

hier an den beiden stellen hier:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/msi7bBhkVs.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Die leichten nicht rot, die sind orange, weil die Lüfter orange sind, die Dioden leuchten aber weiß.


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Legst du jetzt plötzlich auch noch Wert auf leuchtende Lüfter? 

Kauf dir erstmal den Rechner und überlege dann ob er leuchten soll.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Die leichten nicht rot, die sind orange, weil die Lüfter orange sind, die Dioden leuchten aber weiß.


die sehen aber massiv geil aus die orangenen farben 
welche soll ich nun kaufen mit 800rpn oder 1000rpm oder mehr ?



> Kauf dir erstmal den Rechner und überlege dann ob er leuchten soll.


du bist ja auch noch da, soll dein ava etwas mit mir zu tuhen haben ?XDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die sehen aber massiv geil aus die orangenen farben


 
So, hier kommt jetzt der ultimative Beweise, dass die Xigmatek weiß leuchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xburn schrieb:


> die
> du bist ja auch noch da, soll dein ava etwas mit mir zu tuhen haben ?XDD


 
Nö, aber mit deinem Thread.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> So, hier kommt jetzt der ultimative Beweise, dass die Xigmatek weiß leuchten.


das sind die zwei kaputten oder ? hast du auch die mit andern 120x120 ersetzt ? welche hast DU genommen ?

welche soll ich nun kaufen mit 800rpm oder 1000 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Der ist völlig in Ordnung.

Ich hab mir Cooler Master Lüfter gekauft.

Außerdem ist das der selbe Lüfter, einmal abgeschaltet und dann eingeschaltet.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Der ist völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich hab mir Cooler Master Lüfter gekauft.


wieso sagst du mir dann das ich welche von Scythe nehmen soll ? deine sind mit farbe oder ?
800rpm oder 1000 soll ich nehmen ?????


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hab deswegen die Cooler Master, weil die Scythe damals gerade nicht lieferbar waren, da hab ich halt andere genommen.


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> du bist ja auch noch da, soll dein ava etwas mit mir zu tuhen haben ?XDD



Nein ich habe nur gemerkt wie ******* mein Leben eigentlich ist, und beschlossen ab sofort den Emo-way-of-life zu führen.

Schau dich mal um es gibt verschiedene leuchtende Lüfter in vielen Farben, falls dir orange nicht gefällt.


----------



## Lordac (15. Mai 2010)

> wieso sagst du mir dann das ich welche von Scythe nehmen soll ?


Scythe baut gute Lüfter, andere Hersteller aber auch, ich nutze z.B. Noiseblocker. 

Es gibt nicht *den* einen Hersteller für jedes Stück Hardware sondern eine Vielzahl an Anbietern.



> deine sind mit farbe oder ?


Entscheide doch selbst ob du leuchtende Lüfter möchtest oder nicht und dann such dir passende aus. Ich selbst möchte auch am liebsten das alles passt wenn ich mir neue Sachen bestelle, aber auf wirklich jedes Detail einzugehen ist schwierig.

Manchmal entsteht leider auch der Eindruck das du eine Empfehlung von XY (Synonym für einen Nutzernamen) nachkommst und dann komplett schwenkst oder alles hinterfragst sobald jemand eine andere Empfehlung macht, so wird es schwer das du den PC jemals bestellen kannst, ausser es antwortet nur noch ein Nutzer hier !



> 800rpm oder 1000 soll ich nehmen ?


Mit beiden Drehzahlen liegst du in einem guten Bereich, schneller drehende Lüfter würde ich nicht nehmen. Eine konkrete Empfehlung hast du aber auch schon von mir bekommen!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Ich hab deswegen die Cooler Master, weil die Scythe damals gerade nicht lieferbar waren, da hab ich halt andere genommen.


deine sind aber mit farbe oder , also die cooler master ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Manchmal entsteht leider auch der Eindruck das du eine Empfehlung von XY (Synonym für einen Nutzernamen) nachkommst und dann komplett schwenkst oder alles hinterfragst sobald jemand eine andere Empfehlung macht, so wird es schwer das du den PC jemals bestellen kannst, ausser es antwortet nur noch ein Nutzer hier !


 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass genau die gleiche Beratung auch bei PC-Welt stattfindet. 



Xburn schrieb:


> deine sind aber mit farbe oder , also die cooler master ?


 
Jupp.
Eigentlich wollte ich andere haben, die Scythe waren jedoch nicht lieferbar (ich hatte die ja schon mal gekauft, daher wusste ich, dass sie gut sind).
Daher hab ich mir Cooler Master bekauft, weil die nicht teurer waren und auch so schnell drehten.
Ich hab erst beim Einbau gemerkt, dass sie blau leuchten. 
Aber man kann es nicht abschalten, wenn sie laufen, leuchten sie auch.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

Fragte ich schon mal nach dem Begriff "Wankelmütig" ?


----------



## Lordac (15. Mai 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Fragte ich schon mal nach dem Begriff "Wankelmütig" ?


Ja !

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Fragte ich schon mal nach dem Begriff "Wankelmütig" ?


 
Das war das dritte mal und du hast drei Posts in diesem Thread.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn das hier so schnell weiter geht mit den Entscheidungen werde ich vielleicht auch noch so zehn mal Nachfragen.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Ich hab erst beim Einbau gemerkt, dass sie blau leuchten.
> Aber man kann es nicht abschalten, wenn sie laufen, leuchten sie auch.


die scythe kosten ja 5€ , kriegt man etwa leuchtende cooler master auch für den preis ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, musst du mal gucken.


----------



## der_knoben (15. Mai 2010)

Ob der Thread noch die 1000 knackt?

Das sehen wir nach der nächsten Maus!


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Ob der Thread noch die 1000 knackt?
> 
> Das sehen wir nach der nächsten Maus!


dam dam dammmmmmmmm ... 

ich bespreche momentan vieles per pn , damit ich nicht allzu euch alle belästigen kann. 

hier mal eine allgemeine Info: ich nehme doch das 500Watt teil und die G.Skill Ripjaws mit CL9 und daran wird sich auch nix ändern 

Die Grafikkarte wurde soeben bei notebooksbilliger für satte 264€ bestellt 

Das System wird noch von mir mit hilfe von quanti der letze schliff verpasst und dann kommt dat auch in den warenkorb 
bestellen werde ich sicherlich morgen , weil ich das geld montag schon bezahlen möchte


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Ein Wunder ist geschehen, dann kann ich den Strick ja abhängen. 

Naja das mit dem Netzteil sag ich schon sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr lange Zeit.

Ich hoffe du wirst mit dem PC viel Spaß haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich bespreche momentan vieles per pn


 
Das merke ich.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Ein Wunder ist geschehen, dann kann ich den Strick ja abhängen.
> 
> Naja das mit dem Netzteil sag ich schon sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr lange Zeit.
> 
> Ich hoffe du wirst mit dem PC viel Spaß haben.


hoffe ich auch. Bestellt ist es ja noch nicht, nur die Graka aber vielleicht lässt es sich mal paar games zusammen zoggn.
Quanti muss mir noch helfen Windows einzurichten und den pc zusammenzubauen 

edit:
diese ****** bei hardwareversand haben den 965 um 5€ teurer gemacht. Der kostet jetzt 155€ anstatt 150€ ...
Alter Schwede .... ich komme zwar trotzdem mit dem Geld hin aber schon dumm sowas zu machen ...
ich hoffe die gehen morgen mit den Preisen runter, will langsam schon bestellen ...


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Haha lass ihn doch wenigstens ein paar Posts sammeln. 

Kannst ruhig im Forum fragen. Solange du nicht wieder nach jeder Kleinigkeit fragst machen die Mods hier auch nicht dicht.

Wenn du jetzt allerdings nach jeder Datei die bei der Windows Installation über den Bildschirm huscht fragst, werden die das nicht tollerieren.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du jetzt allerdings nach jeder Datei die bei der Windows Installation über den Bildschirm huscht fragst, werden die das nicht tollerieren.


wofür gibts pm's 
jedenfalls werde ich morgen bestellen. Bin ma gespannt wie es mit meinen Lüfters aussehen wird, ob sie auch den Geist so schnell aufgeben , wie die von Quanti


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wofür gibts pm's
> jedenfalls werde ich morgen bestellen. Bin ma gespannt wie es mit meinen Lüfters aussehen wird, ob sie auch den Geist so schnell aufgeben , wie die von Quanti



Wahrscheinlich gibt quanti bei deiner Fragerei früher den Geist auf als die Lüfter. 

Die werden schon eine Zeit lang halten keine Sorge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Das Fass füllt sich langsam.


----------



## Xburn (15. Mai 2010)

> Das Fass füllt sich langsam.


 xDD
ich bin gerade echt müde , bin froh das wir alle gemeinsam das richtige gefunden haben ;P


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

mannn >.<
will nun bestellen, weiß aber nicht
ob ich das hier nehmen soll

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26400&agid=699

oder

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699


viele schreiben das das Sony laut sein soll ... und das LG eher nicht.
ich habe fast genau das gleiche Sony Modell, bei mir isses etwas laut ...
was meint ihr , welches soll ich kaufen ?


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

mannn >.<
will nun bestellen, weiß aber nicht
ob ich das hier nehmen soll

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26400&agid=699

oder

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699


viele schreiben das das Sony laut sein soll ... und das LG eher nicht.
ich habe fast genau das gleiche Sony Modell, bei mir isses etwas laut ...
was meint ihr , welches soll ich kaufen ?

*edit:
sorry wegen doppelpost ...*

die laufwerke haben ja auch eine verschiedene größe,kann ja auch sein das eins nicht richtig bei mir reinpasst.
welches empfhelt ihr ??

beide sind doch brennlaufwerke oder ?


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mannn >.<
> will nun bestellen, weiß aber nicht
> ob ich das hier nehmen soll
> 
> ...


 

ich würd sagen da kannste ruhig den von lg nehmen 
den hab ich auch


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> ich würd sagen da kannste ruhig den von lg nehmen
> den hab ich auch


ist er leise und brennt er schnell ?

woher weiss ich ob das teil in meinen laufwerkslot reinpasst ?


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist er leise und brennt er schnell ?
> 
> woher weiss ich ob das teil in meinen laufwerkslot reinpasst ?


 
zum thema leise hab ich noch nicht so viele vergleichsmöglichkeiten gehabt bisher fast ausschließlich nur lg laufwerke gehabt 
hab mal ne daten dvd in knapp unter 5 minuten gebrannt^^
ansonsten solang es nicht double layer sind dauert bei zumindest egal was immer unter 10 minuten
hab jetzt ne weile nix gebrannt 
sind nur grobe zeiten


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> zum thema leise hab ich noch nicht so viele vergleichsmöglichkeiten gehabt bisher fast ausschließlich nur lg laufwerke gehabt
> hab mal ne daten dvd in knapp unter 5 minuten gebrannt^^
> ansonsten solang es nicht double layer sind dauert bei zumindest egal was immer unter 10 minuten
> hab jetzt ne weile nix gebrannt
> sind nur grobe zeiten


aber bei mir dauert eine normale cd mit einem film z.b 2 minuten.
wollte einfach nur wissen obs leise ist, das ist mir wichtiger. 
ich mache ja keinen Brennwettbewerb sondern obs schnell liest wollte ich wissen und obs leise ist


----------



## Lordac (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



Xburn schrieb:


> woher weiss ich ob das teil in meinen laufwerkslot reinpasst ?


die Laufwerke sollte genormt sein und in jeden 5.25"-Schacht passen, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

okay 
welches nun LG oder SONY ?


----------



## Lordac (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Xburn schrieb:


> welches nun LG oder SONY ?


du machst mit beiden nichts falsch, habe einen ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alten Brenner von der LG-Serie, beim Zugriff und Brennen ist er nicht sonderlich leise, der PC steht aber auch direkt neben mir. 

Das Laufwerk von Sony soll laut PCGH (06/2010) bei der Filmwiedergabe etwas laut sein.

Nimm das was dir am ehesten zusagt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> aber bei mir dauert eine normale cd mit einem film z.b 2 minuten.
> wollte einfach nur wissen obs leise ist, das ist mir wichtiger.
> ich mache ja keinen Brennwettbewerb sondern obs schnell liest wollte ich wissen und obs leise ist


 

ich hab ja auch nicht von cd gesprochen sondern dvd und das waren da etwas über 4gb zu brennen in unter 5 minuten


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> ich hab ja auch nicht von cd gesprochen sondern dvd und das waren da etwas über 4gb zu brennen in unter 5 minuten


viele sagen das samsung piep und macht komsiche geräusche ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2010)

Dann nimmst du das LG. Die Brenngeschwindigkeit sollte aber nicht zu schnell sein, da sonst vermehrt Fehler auf dem Datenträger auftreten.
Bei Musik CDs maximal 8fach, Daten CDs 16fach, Daten DVDs 8fach, DVD Filme 4fach.


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> Dann nimmst du das LG. Die Brenngeschwindigkeit sollte aber nicht zu schnell sein, da sonst vermehrt Fehler auf dem Datenträger auftreten.
> Bei Musik CDs maximal 8fach, Daten CDs 16fach, Daten DVDs 8fach, DVD Filme 4fach.


geht klar chef 
dann ist der rechner bestellt 
habe nun die bestätigung bekommen ^^

zu der sache mit dem brennen:
Ich habe hier selbst 2 Laufwerke.
Einer ist von Freecom und der andere von Samsung. 
Habe gerade mal ne CD bei beiden reingesteckt.
Der Freecom ist soo massiv leise, ich habe nix gehört als er diese CD eingespielt hat echt geil , er hat zwar kein SATA aber ich glaube ich baue den in meinen NEUEN pc ebenfalls ein, der ist super leise.
Der Samsung hingegen läuft wie ein Mottrad .. richtig laut ..


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> habe nun die bestätigung bekommen ^^


 
Vom "Experten"?


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

damit meinte ich dich 

so leute, der GESAMMTE rechner ist bestellt... dann wollen wa mal abwarten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Mai 2010)

740 postings..^^ Ja dann.. viel Erfolg..


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Mai 2010)

Dann harren wir mal der Dinge die da noch kommen.


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

es folgen sicherlich dinge wie :

-zusammenbau
-bios
-windows
-usw 

Hier nochmal das System was ich endgültig bestellt habe:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/jCydaSPD1Q.PNG
dazu kommt eine 5850 von HIS 

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

netter amd pc


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> netter amd pc


ich hoffe der hällt seine 4 jahre locker ab 
ich mache mir nur sorgen um die CL9ner, ich hoffe die sind nicht zu schlecht .. =(


----------



## Lordac (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



Xburn schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das System was ich endgültig bestellt habe:
> http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/jCydaSPD1Q.PNG
> dazu kommt eine 5850 von HIS
> 
> was sagt ihr ?


ich hätte RAM mit normalen Heatspreadern oder gar Standard-RAM, statt dem 965`er den 955`er, statt dem 600 Watt-Netzteil das mit 500 Watt und statt dem 140 mm-Lüfter hätte ich insgesamt zwei neue 120`er für die Front und das Heck genommen.

Alles in allem bin ich aber froh das du endlich bestellt hast und hoffentlich die Bestellung nicht mehr änderst! Leider hast du dich z.T. als sehr Beratungsresistent gezeigt, umso verwunderlicher ist es das der Thread sich so lange gezogen hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> ich hätte RAM mit normalen Heatspreadern oder gar Standard-RAM, statt dem 965`er den 955`er, statt dem 600 Watt-Netzteil das mit 500 Watt und statt dem 140 mm-Lüfter hätte ich insgesamt zwei neue 120`er für die Front und das Heck genommen.


ist doch egal ob der nun spitze teile hat oder nicht , was macht das für ne rolle ? 
ich habe ja noch 2 andere slots 



> statt dem 965`er den 955`er


mehr leistung ist einfach besser 



> 600 Watt-Netzteil das mit 500 Watt


sicher ist sicher 



> 140 mm-Lüfter hätte ich insgesamt zwei neue 120`er für die Front und das Heck genommen.


die eingebauten sind doch momentan TOTAL ausreichend. Wenn einer mal kaputtgeht , habe ich immer noch meinen ersatz lüfter mit 120x120 und 800rpm.

Den 140mm meinte quanti das er notwendig ist 



> Alles in allem bin ich aber froh das du endlich bestellt hast und hoffentlich die Bestellung nicht mehr änderst!


wenn du so weiterschreibst dann schon 



> Leider hast du dich z.T. als sehr Beratungsresistent gezeigt, umso verwunderlicher ist es das der Thread sich so lange gezogen hat.


kann passieren , dafür gibts ja hier leute die super gut beraten wie KaiHD, quanti oder Squad


----------



## Lordac (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



> ist doch egal ob der nun spitze teile hat oder nicht , was macht das für ne rolle ?


ich habe letztens den Mugen 2 auf einem Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H verbaut und war recht froh das RAM keine hohen Heatspreader hatte. Die Montage des Lüfter wäre dann etwas knifflig geworden und ich persönlich stecke den RAM am liebsten in die Bänke wo er laut Mainboardbeschreibung rein soll, auch wenn das evtl. keinen Unterschied macht. 
Wie dem auch sei, für die ~ 107,- Euro welche die RipJaws laut deiner Liste kosten, hättest auch RAM von Geil mit niedrigeren Latenzen und ohne hohe Heatspreader bekommen.



> die eingebauten sind doch momentan TOTAL ausreichend. Wenn einer mal kaputtgeht , habe ich immer noch meinen ersatz lüfter mit 120x120 und 800rpm.


Wie schon einmal erwähnt sind die verbauten nicht sonderlich gut bzw. weisen eine hohe Streuung in der Qualität auf, quanti kann dir das bestätigen! 

Wenn du sie drosselst sollten sie aber ausreichen und leise sein, da hast du schon recht, nur hätte ich erst dann einen Ersatzlüfter gekauft wenn wirklich mal einer kaputt geht.



> Den 140mm meinte quanti das er notwendig ist


Schaden tut er nicht, normal reicht aber je ein Front- und Hecklüfter, vor allem bei einem sehr offenem Gehäuse wie dem Midgard.



> kann passieren , dafür gibts ja hier leute die super gut beraten wie KaiHD, quanti oder Squad


Ich denke das dich auch noch der ein oder andere mehr gut beraten hat, nur Tipps hast du von sehr wenigen Leuten beherzigt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Ich denke das dich auch noch der ein oder andere mehr gut beraten hat, nur Tipps hast du von sehr wenigen Leuten beherzigt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lordac


 
genau^^


----------



## Xburn (16. Mai 2010)

> ich habe letztens den Mugen 2 auf einem Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H verbaut und war recht froh das RAM keine hohen Heatspreader hatte. Die Montage des Lüfter wäre dann etwas knifflig geworden und ich persönlich stecke den RAM am liebsten in die Bänke wo er laut Mainboardbeschreibung rein soll, auch wenn das evtl. keinen Unterschied macht.
> Wie dem auch sei, für die ~ 107,- Euro welche die RipJaws laut deiner Liste kosten, hättest auch RAM von Geil mit niedrigeren Latenzen und ohne hohe Heatspreader bekommen.


stimmt , ist mir aber egal solange meine funzen und genauso gut sind. diese latenzen sind zwar besser jedoch machen sie einen minimalen unterschied aus den man nicht wahrnimmt.



> Wie schon einmal erwähnt sind die verbauten nicht sonderlich gut bzw. weisen eine hohe Streuung in der Qualität auf, quanti kann dir das bestätigen!
> 
> Wenn du sie drosselst sollten sie aber ausreichen und leise sein, da hast du schon recht, nur hätte ich erst dann einen Ersatzlüfter gekauft wenn wirklich mal einer kaputt geht.


ich habe lieber sofort ersatz. ist ja recht doof wenn bei deiner fernbedienung vom fernseher du keine ersatzbatterien hast und nochmal zur takte must, wenn deine alten batterien leer sind :/



> Schaden tut er nicht, normal reicht aber je ein Front- und Hecklüfter, vor allem bei einem sehr offenem Gehäuse wie dem Midgard.


mehr ist meistens besser 



> Ich denke das dich auch noch der ein oder andere mehr gut beraten hat, nur Tipps hast du von sehr wenigen Leuten beherzigt.


ja z.b du und paga. Doch die anderen sind mehr auf die fragen eingangen , trotzdem danke an alle


----------



## Xburn (17. Mai 2010)

ich habe seit 2 tagen voll das bedenken und gewissensbisse das ich die CL9ner genommen habe.
quanti meinte ja das zwischen dennen und CL7ner Rams ein unspürbarer unterschied ist ... ist dem so ?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja wirklich ein positiver Mensch und ich will dich wirklich nicht angreifen aber eine Frage brennt mir seit ungefähr dem 100. Beitrag in diesem thread wirklich auf den Lippen.
*Wie alt bist du und wie bist du bis jetzt durchs leben gekommen?*
Wenn du schon aus dem PC so ein Drama machst,wie ist das dann erst bei wirklich wichtigen Entscheidungen?

Nimm die 9er und gut is.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> quanti meinte ja das zwischen dennen und CL7ner Rams ein unspürbarer unterschied ist ... ist dem so ?


 
Der Unterschied ist enorm. 
Bei CL9 kann das Spiel ruckeln, trotz 5850, bei CL7 läuft alles flüssig.


----------



## Xburn (17. Mai 2010)

> Wie alt bist du und wie bist du bis jetzt durchs leben gekommen?


ich bin 17.
Ich weiß ich hasse sowelche Entscheidungen das ist echt krass bei mir.
Das ist eine sehr sehr schwere Sache bei mir ... ich kann mich nur mit Hilfe zwischen 2 Sachen entscheiden ...
das galt für meine Fahrräder, heute für ein geburstagsgeschenk und und und ...
Ist einfach heftig .. 
sorry 



> Der Unterschied ist enorm.
> Bei CL9 kann das Spiel ruckeln, trotz 5850, bei CL7 läuft alles flüssig.


so dumm bin ich nicht 
hör auf mich zu ärgern =(


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2010)

Du hast aber gefühlte 200 Seiten gebraucht um Klarheit bei den RAMS zu bekommen und nun hast du trotzdem die Ripjaws genommen, obwohl die Mushkin und die Ecos besser sind.
Wirst dann sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Lordac (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe seit 2 tagen voll das bedenken und gewissensbisse das ich die CL9ner genommen habe.


das verstehe ich nun nicht ganz... , du hast auf meine Anmerkung bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers:



Lordac schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, für die ~ 107,- Euro welche die RipJaws laut deiner Liste kosten, hättest auch RAM von Geil mit niedrigeren Latenzen und ohne hohe Heatspreader bekommen.


doch folgendes geschrieben:



Xburn schrieb:


> stimmt , ist mir aber egal solange meine funzen und genauso gut sind. diese latenzen sind zwar besser jedoch machen sie einen minimalen unterschied aus den man nicht wahrnimmt.


Viele Leute haben dir dies gesagt und es schien als ob du zumindest diesen Punkt akzeptiert hast, warum nun die Gewissensbisse?!

Wenn du schon die 0,2 GHz Unterschied zwischen dem X4 955 BE und X4 965 BE nicht merken wirst (haben dir auch sehr viele gesagt), dann ist der Unterschied bei den Latenzen des RAMs noch mehr zu vernachlässigen. 

Der Grund warum ich dir aber eigentlich zu RAM ohne oder mit normalen Heatspreadern geraten habe ist nur die Höhe. Wie geschrieben hätten bei meinem Freund die RipJaws nicht unter der Mugen 2 gepasst, zumindest nicht wenn die beiden Module in die dafür vorgesehenen RAM-Bänke sollen. 

Dann noch zu dem Ersatzlüfter...



Lordac schrieb:


> Wie schon einmal erwähnt sind die verbauten Lüfter nicht sonderlich gut bzw. weisen eine hohe Streuung in der Qualität auf...
> Wenn du sie drosselst sollten sie aber ausreichen und leise sein, da hast du schon recht, nur hätte ich erst dann einen Ersatzlüfter gekauft wenn wirklich mal einer kaputt geht.





Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe lieber sofort ersatz. ist ja recht doof wenn bei deiner fernbedienung vom fernseher du keine ersatzbatterien hast und nochmal zur tanke must, wenn deine alten batterien leer sind :/


Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, nur hätte ich gleich zwei qualitativ gute Lüfter gekauft, dann hättest dir keine Gedanken machen müssen das einer laut ist oder schnell kaputt geht. 
Natürlich kann dies auch bei einem neu gekauften Lüfter welcher gut sein soll passieren, aber wenn du immer vom schlimmsten ausgehst, müsstest du alle Hardwarekomponenten doppelt kaufen !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Leute, 76 Seiten für eine Kaufberatung.  Entweder sind die, die helfen wollen inkompetent oder der TE ist inkompetent. Das ist echt rekord.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Leute, 76 Seiten für eine Kaufberatung.  Entweder sind die, die helfen wollen inkompetent oder der TE ist inkompetent. Das ist echt rekord.


YEAH !!! GEKNACKT XDD
Jedenfalls wird spätestens Samstag weitergehen


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre dort nicht so stolz drauf. Es hat nichts mit großer Leistung zu tun, wenn man nach Ratschlägen fragt und diese dann nicht beachtet und dann das schlechtere Teil kauft. Zudem ist es nicht sehr freundlich gegenüber der Community, dass man ein abgehandeltes Thema wieder aufwärmt und wieder den ahnungslosen spielt, wie als hätte man ein extremes Kurzzeitgedächtnis.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Ich wäre dort nicht so stolz drauf. Es hat nichts mit großer Leistung zu tun, wenn man nach Ratschlägen fragt und diese dann nicht beachtet und dann das schlechtere Teil kauft. Zudem ist es nicht sehr freundlich gegenüber der Community, dass man ein abgehandeltes Thema wieder aufwärmt und wieder den ahnungslosen spielt, wie als hätte man ein extremes Kurzzeitgedächtnis.


ich bin stolz das ich endlich einen Pc bestellt habe 
Ja das Thema wird wieder brodeln weil ich muss ja noch mit quanti und warscheinlich KAIHD die zusammenstellung noch besprechen und und und ..


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn du deinen Pc bestellt hast, warum musst du dann die Zusammenstellung besprechen?


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

hamma geil 77 seiten kaufberatung!


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

geh mal ca. 5/6 posts zurück, dann siehst du, dass dein Post nicht gerade so stark von Einfallsreichtum zeugt.


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> geh mal ca. 5/6 posts zurück, dann siehst du, dass dein Post nicht gerade so stark von Einfallsreichtum zeugt.




soweit hab ichs nicht gelesen!


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Lies dir mal die Forenregeln durch, bevor du hier weiterpostest.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

Liebe Leute, die letzten 10 Posts kann man hier getrost löschen. Also ,das bringt hier alles nichts. Der Thread so schon lang genug. ;o)

BITTE nicht auf diesen Post antworten! :o)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Leute, 76 Seiten für eine Kaufberatung.  Entweder sind die, die helfen wollen inkompetent oder der TE ist inkompetent. Das ist echt rekord.


 
Das hat nichts mit Inkompetenz zu tun, sondern damit, dass der TE einfach nicht genau den Plan hat und dann eben sehr genau nachfragt und sehr präzise Antworten braucht um das zu verstehen.

Bevor du also hier rumjammerst, weil er so lange braucht, würde ich einfach nichts mehr posten, hast du ja die 700 Posts vorher auch nicht gemacht. 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, die letzten 10 Posts kann man hier getrost löschen. Also ,das bringt hier alles nichts. Der Thread so schon lang genug. ;o)
> 
> BITTE nicht auf diesen Post antworten! :o)


 
Kann aber nicht anders. 
Der TE will den Rechner nun auch selbst zusammenbauen und Windows installieren.
Zwei Dinge, die er noch nie gemacht hat und daher wird er sicher sehr viel Hilfe brauchen.
Daher wird auch dieser Thread noch gebraucht und auch noch weiter User, die helfen und nicht rummeckern.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

Das meinte ich ja nicht..^^ Sobald wieder was wichtiges kommt, kann man den Thread klar wieder aufnehmen. Das mit dem "Nicht-Antworten" war auf den Disput der Herren über mir bezogen.


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Inkompetenz zu tun, sondern damit, dass der TE einfach nicht genau den Plan hat und dann eben sehr genau nachfragt und sehr präzise Antworten braucht um das zu verstehen.



Präzise Antworten ist doch okay, aber wenn man wegen eines abgeschlossenen Themas wieder und wieder nachfragt, obwohl es nicht mehr mehr zu sagen gibt dann ist das tragisch. Oder willst du behaupten, dass *alle* anderen, die hier sich beraten lassen und z.T. auch keinen Plan haben, nicht nachfragen und lieber dumm sterben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Präzise Antworten ist doch okay, aber wenn man wegen eines abgeschlossenen Themas wieder und wieder nachfragt, obwohl es nicht mehr mehr zu sagen gibt dann ist das tragisch. Oder willst du behaupten, dass *alle* anderen, die hier sich beraten lassen und z.T. auch keinen Plan haben, nicht nachfragen und lieber dumm sterben?


 
Das kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt bestimmt einige, die sicher noch Fragen haben, aber je nach Entwicklung des Threads dann nicht mehr nachhaken.
Es kann ihnen aber auch egal sein.
Oder sie merken hinterher, dass ihnen noch was einfällt, fragen dann aber nicht mehr, weil sie eben *nicht* als Noobs gelten wollen.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Das kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt bestimmt einige, die sicher noch Fragen haben, aber je nach Entwicklung des Threads dann nicht mehr nachhaken.
> Es kann ihnen aber auch egal sein.
> Oder sie merken hinterher, dass ihnen noch was einfällt, fragen dann aber nicht mehr, weil sie eben nicht als Noobs gelten wollen.


danke für die unterstützung. Ich will einfach mehr über den Pc herausbringen und mehr Wissen bekommen. Ich werde demnächst auch eine schulische Ausbildung in diesem Bereich machen und das ist sicherlich sehr Hilfreich.
Jetzt weiß ich einiges und das habe ich quanti, KaihD , Squad und anderen hier zu verdanken. Ich finde das echt nett das sie mir helfen das zu verstehen und eine gute Beratung liefern.
Dann gibts wiederrum auch welche hier die sich dauernd beschwären das der Theard so groß ist und das ich nix verstehen würden.
Da frage ich mich , was interessiert die das ? Ich will Erfahrung & kenntnisse sammeln und mir einen Pc mit Hilfe eines Experten wie Quanto z.b aufbauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn du in diesem Bereich eine Ausbildung machen willst, musst du dir aber noch deutlich mehr Wissen aneignen, als man hier vermittelt bekommt.


----------



## Heucke (18. Mai 2010)

ich wollte mir jetzt einen 24" TFT holen, reicht da eine 5850 eigentlich um richtig gut zocken zu können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Klar, eine 5850 ist sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> danke für die unterstützung. Ich will einfach mehr über den Pc herausbringen und mehr Wissen bekommen. Ich werde demnächst auch eine schulische Ausbildung in diesem Bereich machen und das ist sicherlich sehr Hilfreich.



Da kommt es aber nicht vorrangig drauf an, ob man weiß wie man einen PC zusammensetzt, sondern wie das ganze funktioniert. Da ist im Endeffekt mehr Programmierung und Netzwertechnik als PC-Technik selbst - kommt natürlich drauf an, was du dann danach machen willst, ob die gleich danach arbeiten gehst oder dich auf der BOS weiterbliden willst. 
So eine Ausbildung ist aber auch alles andere als einfach - ich schreibe übrigens demnächst Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## Heucke (18. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, eine 5850 ist sehr gut geeignet.


  und da ist es dann auch egal welchen hersteller man nimmt? ich hatte mir bei mindfactory eine ausgesucht, die jetzt aber nicht mehr vorhanden ist. die war von his.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Da kommt es aber nicht vorrangig drauf an, ob man weiß wie man einen PC zusammensetzt, sondern wie das ganze funktioniert. Da ist im Endeffekt mehr Programmierung und Netzwertechnik als PC-Technik selbst - kommt natürlich drauf an, was du dann danach machen willst, ob die gleich danach arbeiten gehst oder dich auf der BOS weiterbliden willst.
> So eine Ausbildung ist aber auch alles andere als einfach - ich schreibe übrigens demnächst Abschlussprüfung.


ich will eine ausbildung machen , als fachinformatiker im bereich anwendungstechnik 



> Wenn du in diesem Bereich eine Ausbildung machen willst, musst du dir aber noch deutlich mehr Wissen aneignen, als man hier vermittelt bekommt.


da hast du recht



> ich wollte mir jetzt einen 24" TFT holen, reicht da eine 5850 eigentlich um richtig gut zocken zu können?


wieso keinen Full HD ?



> und da ist es dann auch egal welchen hersteller man nimmt? ich hatte mir bei mindfactory eine ausgesucht, die jetzt aber nicht mehr vorhanden ist. die war von his.


habe mir die hier am Samstag bestellt , ist auch von HIS 
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich will eine ausbildung machen , als fachinformatiker im bereich anwendungstechnik



Das ist aber keine schulische Ausbildung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> und da ist es dann auch egal welchen hersteller man nimmt? ich hatte mir bei mindfactory eine ausgesucht, die jetzt aber nicht mehr vorhanden ist. die war von his.


 
Wie wäre es dann mit der Club 3D? KLICK


----------



## Heucke (18. Mai 2010)

genau die wollte ich mir heute abend bestellen, bekomm jetzt aber die meldung, dass die nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

ich schätze mal das ist die gleiche wie diese die ich wollte:

1024MB HIS Radeon HD5850 iCoolerV GDDR5 PCIe


edit: den monitor gibts gerade bei mindfactory zum sonderpreis deswegen den. und bei den kundenbewerungen schneidet der auch sehr gut ab.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Das ist aber keine schulische Ausbildung.


nach der schulischen ausbildung natürlich 



> Wie wäre es dann mit der Club 3D? KLICK


die his ist billiger 
und genausogut 
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe




> genau die wollte ich mir heute abend bestellen, bekomm jetzt aber die meldung, dass die nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> 
> ich schätze mal das ist die gleiche wie diese die ich wollte:
> 
> 1024MB HIS Radeon HD5850 iCoolerV GDDR5 PCIe


bestell die doch einfach per notebooksbilliger.de
die ist echt billig, die hat vor einer woche 274 gekostet und nun 264


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> nach der schulischen ausbildung natürlich



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz....du willst 'ne schulische Ausbildung zum Informatiker machen und danach noch mal 'ne Ausbildung zum Informatiker?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> genau die wollte ich mir heute abend bestellen, bekomm jetzt aber die meldung, dass die nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> 
> ich schätze mal das ist die gleiche wie diese die ich wollte:
> 
> ...


 
Dann wirst du halt eine andere bestellen müssen oder eben einen anderen Shop, wo du eine günstigere bekommen kannst.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Dann wirst du halt eine andere bestellen müssen oder eben einen anderen Shop, wo du eine günstigere bekommen kannst.


und zwar hier 
PC-Hardware HIS 1024MB 5850 iCooler PCIe



> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz....du willst 'ne schulische Ausbildung zum Informatiker machen und danach noch mal 'ne Ausbildung zum Informatiker?


ja mache mein Fachabi in dem bereich und dann werde ich eine ausbildung machen  bzw den beruf dann erlernen 



> edit: den monitor gibts gerade bei mindfactory zum sonderpreis deswegen den. und bei den kundenbewerungen schneidet der auch sehr gut ab.


schick ma link ^^


----------



## Heucke (18. Mai 2010)

nochmal zum monitor:
wenn ich einen full-hd nehme, wie viel würde der dann kosten? ich bekomme den jetzt inklusive pixelfehlerprüfung auf knapp 200€.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

ohha toll -.-
hätte ich 35€ mehr gezahlt hätte ich einen 6kern prozessor bekommen ... -.-
wie es aussieht ist der 6kern prozessor massenhaft besser als meiner ...
da laufen die programme 40% schneller als bei dem 965 und das gleiche gilt für games
und zwar  20-30% ...


----------



## Heucke (18. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal für Xburn der Link für den Monitor:

24" (60,96cm) Acer V243Wd 5ms 3000:1 400cd/m² D-Sub DVI - Computer Shop -


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ohha toll -.-
> hätte ich 35€ mehr gezahlt hätte ich einen 6kern prozessor bekommen ... -.-
> wie es aussieht ist der 6kern prozessor massenhaft besser als meiner ...
> da laufen die programme 40% schneller als bei dem 965 und das gleiche gilt für games
> und zwar  20-30% ...



Ruhig.
Kein Spiel läuft in einer Auflösung und einer Qualitätseinstellung die einer HD5850 entspricht mit einem 1055T auch nur einen Frame schneller als mit einem 965BE,eher im Gegenteil weil er weniger Takt hat.
Allenfalls auf Multicore optimierte Anwendungssoftware läuft schneller,aber die wird eine Privatperson wohl in den seltensten Fällen nutzen.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Kein Spiel läuft in einer Auflösung und einer Qualitätseinstellung die einer HD5850 entspricht mit einem 1055T auch nur einen Frame schneller als mit einem 965BE,eher im Gegenteil weil er weniger Takt hat.
> Allenfalls auf Multicore optimierte Anwendungssoftware läuft schneller,aber die wird eine Privatperson wohl in den seltensten Fällen nutzen.


danke du hast mich beruhigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für Xburn der Link für den Monitor:
> 
> 24" (60,96cm) Acer V243Wd 5ms 3000:1 400cd/m² D-Sub DVI - Computer Shop -


 
Der Monitor macht doch einen geschickten Eindruck.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

ist eigentlich diese festplatte hier leise ?

*Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)  *


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Jo, das ist sie.


----------



## Xburn (18. Mai 2010)

> Jo, das ist sie.


super, das ist schöm ^^

ich habe am montag das geld überwiesen, mal schauen wann es ankommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich schon gestern.


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

> Hoffentlich schon gestern.


wie gesagt habe ich es montag abgeschickt. Wäre schön wenns heute bei dennen wäre und ich die Ware zum Freitag bzw. Samstag kriege 
dann kann ich am sonntag mit zusammenbau & installierung beginnen.

was ist den der utnerschied zwischen 32 und 64 bit version außer das 64bit doppelt so viel verarbeiten kann. Viele sagen ja, was auch stimmt , das die 64bit version von windows7 nicht alles abspielen kann bzw. diese Fehler hat o.ä
Kannst du mir das genau deffinieren ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie gesagt habe ich es montag abgeschickt. Wäre schön wenns heute bei dennen wäre und ich die Ware zum Freitag bzw. Samstag kriege
> dann kann ich am sonntag mit zusammenbau & installierung beginnen.


 
Wenn sie heute das Geld von dir registrieren, dann könnten sie es auch heute schon zusammenpacken und rauschicken, könnte also am Freiutag bei dir sein.



Xburn schrieb:


> was ist den der utnerschied zwischen 32 und 64 bit version außer das 64bit doppelt so viel verarbeiten kann.


 
Den Zahn kannst du dir ziehen lassen, der Unterschied zwischen 32 und 64bit ist nicht spürbar. In der Regel ist die 64bit langsamer.



Xburn schrieb:


> Viele sagen ja, was auch stimmt , das die 64bit version von windows7 nicht alles abspielen kann bzw. diese Fehler hat o.ä
> Kannst du mir das genau deffinieren ?


 
Das gilt für Anwendungen, die noch einen 16bit Installer haben (also alte Sachen), die laufen nicht auf 64bit.
Normal läuft alles, wenn mal nicht, dann kann man das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus probieren.
Wenn das auch nicht geht, hilft nur eine neuere Version des Programms.
Bei Hardware gilt, wenns unter Vista lief, läufts auch unter Sieben.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt für Anwendungen, die noch einen 16bit Installer haben (also alte Sachen), die laufen nicht auf 64bit.
> Normal läuft alles, wenn mal nicht, dann kann man das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus probieren.
> Wenn das auch nicht geht, hilft nur eine neuere Version des Programms.
> Bei Hardware gilt, wenns unter Vista lief, läufts auch unter Sieben.


 
sacred2 läuft nicht unter win7 64bit
zumindest nicht ohne ständig abzukacken


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

> sacred2 läuft nicht unter win7 64bit
> zumindest nicht ohne ständig abzukacken


NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN =( das wollte ich doch mal gerne ausprobieren -.-*
super ...
Übrigens habe eine Email von beiden bekommen ,das die das heute abgeschickt haben, und die 2 Tage zum erreichen brauchen. Das Würde praktisch heißen das ich die Sachen Freitag bzw. spätestens Samstag hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> sacred2 läuft nicht unter win7 64bit
> zumindest nicht ohne ständig abzukacken


 
Wie alt ist denn das Spiel?


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

> Wie alt ist denn das Spiel?


1-3 jahre


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, was denn jetzt und wieso sollte es unter Sieben nicht laufen?


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

> Ja, was denn jetzt und wieso sollte es unter Sieben nicht laufen?


weiß net , ist ja auch egal.
Ich bin momentan für eine Gamer Maus am sparen. Die sollte auch für Office gut sein und auch fürs Gamen und sollte so 20-25€ kosten.
kennt jemand so eine ?
Habe mich an der hier festgenagelt, die sieht ganz toll aus und die bewertungen sind auch gut 
Zudem ist die bequem wie es danach scheint und kosten tuht sie auch nicht viel.

Gigabyte GM-M6880 Laser Gaming Mouse - Maus


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/88714-abstuerze-sacred2.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass es eher an deinem Rechner liegt.


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

habe gerade einen eintrag zu einer gamermaus geschrieben 2 beiträge über dem Sacred Beitrag 



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben soeben die Zahlung für Ihre Bestellung vollständig erhalten (271,99 EUR).
> 
> ...


das habe ich von notebooks billiger.de bekommen. Meinen die mit dem dickgedruckten Satz das ich das per Selbstabholung gewünscht habe , oder meinten die damit "falls sie es per selbst abholunggewünscht haben ... " ??


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass es eher an deinem Rechner liegt.


 

glaub ich weniger

klick doch mal auf abstürze in sacred2 bei meinem vorigen post 
ich bin nicht der einzige der dieses problem hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Mag sein, aber es gibt offensichtlich genügend Leute, die es unter Sieben spielen, also muss das Problem woanders zu finden sein.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber es gibt offensichtlich genügend Leute, die es unter Sieben spielen, also muss das Problem woanders zu finden sein.


 

mich haben die abstürze so genervt das ich ne neue partion erstellt habe und darauf windows xp instaliert nur für sacred 2. auch wenn ich dann nur 3 meiner 6gb ram nutze
da isses 1 mal bei 4-5 tagen stundenlang spielen abgeschmiert
bei windows 7 wars oft so kurz vor ende einer mission wenn dann auch das spiel gespeichert wird isses abgeschissen
da freut man sich dann am meisten drüber
falls da jemand ne möglichkeit hat die auch funktioniert das spiel unter windows 7 64bit zu zocken ohne die ständigen abstürze 
wüsst ich auch gerne davon


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

hey
wollte mal fragen wegen dieser sache:




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben soeben die Zahlung für Ihre Bestellung vollständig erhalten (271,99 EUR).
> 
> ...


das habe ich von notebooks billiger.de bekommen. Meinen die mit dem dickgedruckten Satz das ich das per Selbstabholung gewünscht habe , oder meinten die damit "falls sie es per selbst abholunggewünscht haben ... " ??

zudem wollte ich fragen wie lange meine komponente eigentlich Garantie haben ? ö.Ö


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Du musst doch wissen, was du angekreuzt hast. 
Gewährleistung hast du 2 Jahre lang.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> zudem wollte ich fragen wie lange meine komponente eigentlich Garantie haben ? ö.Ö


 
gesetzlich sind 2 jahre garantie
ausnahmen sind wenn zb mehr draufsteht oder man als zusatz die garantie mit einem aufpreis verlängert

bei ram isses in deutschland glaub auf 10 jahre 
oder gewisse andere dinge wie gesagt da müsste es dann dabei stehn das ist dann aber herstellergarantie


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

hallo
heute sind beide sachen angekommen also gehäuse, die anderen komponenten und die grafikkarte.
Der Service und Kundenberatung bei beiden Herstellern ist top. Ging ja nix, gestern abgeschickt und heute morgen um 09:30 angekommen respekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Klingt ja nicht schlecht, was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

> Klingt ja nicht schlecht, was fehlt denn noch?


nichts, habe alles 
ich habe einfach mal entschieden das der "experte" mir den pc macht, den vom bios habe ich 0 ahnung und von windows. er macht auch noch andere tolle sachen drauf und und und 
und baut den auch zusätzlich zusammen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Dann mach mal, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

> Dann mach mal, wird bestimmt lustig.


der kommt samstag bzw. sonntag. werde dir dann bescheid geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Wirst du sicher nicht brauchen. 
Wenn hier ein Thread neu aufgemacht wird, von einem User, der "Experte" heißt und darin schreibt, dass er das nicht gebacken kriegt, weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

welche geilen spiele kannste den so empfehlen ?
ich wollte mir folgende Spiel bei Tümmers (World of Video) mal ausleihen und durchzoggn:

- Resident Evil 5
- Mw2
- Bad Company 2
- Metro
- Command and Conquer 4
- Botherlands
- Fallout 3
- Prototype (hatte ich schon für die Ps3)
 und viele mehr 
Was würdest du mir so raten ?
pro spiel müsste ich 1,60€ abdrücken


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Für 1.60€ das Stück würde ich alle nehmen, kannst du ja weiter verkaufen, wenns dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

Leihen,nicht kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

Öhm, und?


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

Schnitzel hat recht, ich kann sie mir nur ausleihen und draufinstallen und dann ohne CD abspielen.
Aber habe ja nicht allzuviel geld, welche würdest du als total gut einstufen und mir diese empfehlen.
Besser wäre das man für die kein Steam benötigt oder welche die Steam benötigen abe auch im Single Player spielbar sind.
Bring auch games von deiner Erfahrung mit ein


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2010)

gta 4


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Mai 2010)

> welche geilen spiele kannste den so empfehlen ?


Ich würde mir den Klassiker Crysis mal antun.  Dann Bad Company 2. Metro 2033.

Wenn du Aufbau magst, dann Anno1404(!) und richtige Strategie dann die Total War Serie.


----------



## Hardwell (21. Mai 2010)

Fallout 3 ist auch nicht schlecht oder left 4dead 2


----------



## Xburn (21. Mai 2010)

gibts auch gute im offline modus ?


----------



## Bääängel (21. Mai 2010)

Mass Effect macht ganz akzeptabel Laune. 
Ich fand auch Venetica ganz gut, aber die Grafik ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Squatrat (21. Mai 2010)

Das Ding lebt ja immernoch.

Fallout 3 finde ich extrem gut.

Wie willst du dir MW2 ausleihen? Das läuft nur über Steam.

Anno 1404 hat eine schöne Grafik, und macht Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Die meisten Spiele kann man sich nicht mehr ausleihen, weil man sie online aktivieren muss und damit dann an einen Account gebunden sind. Essig ists mit noch mal woanders spielen, daher kein Verleih.


----------



## Xburn (21. Mai 2010)

für sowas wie ressi5 oder fallout 3 braucht man kein steam z.b 
p.s:
ich mache mir echt sorgen ob meine cpu die 1600mhz rams akzeptiert ...


----------



## Squatrat (21. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich mache mir echt sorgen ob meine cpu die 1600mhz rams akzeptiert ...



Wie wäre es wenn du dein Sorgen machen bis zum Zusammenbau abschalltest. Dass ist echt lächerlich.

Mach dir keine Sorgen sondern freu dich. 

Und frag nich wieder Sachen die schon erledigt sind.


----------



## Xburn (21. Mai 2010)

joa , noch 2 tage ...
*ouuaahh*
morgen zum abregen shushi essen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Lass dir Kugelfisch servieren.


----------



## Xburn (22. Mai 2010)

> Lass dir Kugelfisch servieren.


der kostet 100€
übrigens war ich gester in saturn und mir wurde gesagt das jeder core i prozessor (ab i5) besser sein soll, als ein vergleichbarer amd prozessor.
das ist doch wahr oder ?


----------



## Squatrat (22. Mai 2010)

Ja es kann sein dass der I5 manchmal vorne liegt.
Intel bietet meistens etwas mehr Leistung. Ist aber um ein Stück teurer.
Das ist nichts was du bemerken wirst.

Ein großer Tipp:
Lass dich nicht von Saturn, Media Markt usw. beraten die haben meistens selbst keine Ahnung. Oder wollen halt Geld machen.

Bleib bei deinem PC und warte einfach.

Darf man in Deutschland überhaupt Kugelfisch essen?


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2010)

selbst wenn die intel schneller sind als die amd 
wenns spiel läuft dann läufts


----------



## Bääängel (22. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> der kostet 100€
> übrigens war ich gester in saturn und mir wurde gesagt das jeder core i prozessor (ab i5) besser sein soll, als ein vergleichbarer amd prozessor.
> das ist doch wahr oder ?



Nö, das ist bei dem i5 750 manchmal wahr. Aber es gibt ja auch andere Core i5 Prozis, die nur zwei Kerne haben und mit SMT arbeiten und diese sind i.d.R. nie schneller als z.B: der Phenom II x4 965 BE. 

Aber was hätte man anderes von Saturn Mitarbeitern gedacht, die nur darauf aus sind, das teuerste Gesamtpakett zu verkaufen und da Intel aktuell einfach teurer ist als AMD, müssen die natürlich mit irgendetwas die Kunden auf ihre Seite locken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> der kostet 100€
> übrigens war ich gester in saturn und mir wurde gesagt das jeder core i prozessor (ab i5) besser sein soll, als ein vergleichbarer amd prozessor.
> das ist doch wahr oder ?


 
Das ist Saturn, die verkaufen *nur* Intel Prozessoren, die *müssen* das sagen, damit sie das erklären können, *wieso* sie nur Intel verkaufen.
Mein Tipp. 
Zeig mit dem Finger auf den Typen und lache ihn lauthals aus, so dass dich jeder im Laden hören kann.


----------



## Bääängel (22. Mai 2010)

Seitdem Intel diese saftige Milliarde zahlen musste, sind glaube ich auch AMD's im Sortiment. Bei MM auf jeden Fall und die gehören ja beide zum gleichen Konzern. 

Aber auslachen wäre gemein, das kann man doch nicht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Als ich das letzte Mal bei Media Markt war (und das ist keine Woche her) hatten die nicht einen AMD Rechner gehabt, weder Desktop noch Notebook.


----------



## Bääängel (22. Mai 2010)

Hmm, komisch. Bei mir in Berlin haben die eigentlich immer einen AMD rumzustehen. 
Zwar nicht mit den aktuellen Phenom II, sondern mit dem ersten Phenom, aber immerhin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Bei mir in Berlin haben die eigentlich immer einen AMD rumzustehen.
> Zwar nicht mit den aktuellen Phenom II, sondern mit dem ersten Phenom, aber immerhin.


 
Wahrscheinlich dann zu einerm irrwitzigen Preis und immer mit dem Hinweis, dass der AMD langsamer ist als die danebenstehenden Sockel 775 Teile (die sie immer noch haben, da die Lager noch voll sind).


----------



## Xburn (22. Mai 2010)

ich bin gerade am sushi essen  danke quanti die cd ist angekommen. Die haben hier im restaurant w-lan.


----------



## Squatrat (22. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am sushi essen  danke quanti die cd ist angekommen. Die haben hier im restaurant w-lan.



CD?

Womit seit ihr am dealen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Er meint die Treiber-CD fürs Board/Grafik, weil er keine Ahnung hat, wie man das aus dem Netz zieht.


----------



## Squatrat (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er meint die Treiber-CD fürs Board/Grafik, weil er keine Ahnung hat, wie man das aus dem Netz zieht.





Download Button nicht gefunden? 

Ahh wie schaftst du es ohne Hilfe morgens aufzustehen?


----------



## Xburn (22. Mai 2010)

genau  ich wusste nicht wo ich treiber vom asusboard finden kann ... Das sushi ist geil


----------



## Xburn (22. Mai 2010)

wie soll ich mich beim rechner nennen ? "HOME" ? Vornamen ?


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich beim rechner nennen ? "HOME" ? Vornamen ?


 
das is völlig egal

da kannste auch rennsemmel hinschreiben
oder mein teil^^
.....


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

ich weiss aber was würdet ihr nehmen ? Jeder sagt mir gerade auch das der hexacore viel besser ist als ein 965 be


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich weiss aber was würdet ihr nehmen ? Jeder sagt mir gerade auch das der hexacore viel besser ist als ein 965 be


 
der x6 1090 is amds topmodel und kostet im mom noch zuviel
der x4 965 ist der amd den man zum zocken kauft und solange nutzt bis der bulldozer oder was besseres kommt
die werden je nach spiel mal der x4 und mal der x6 besser sein
der x4 kostet 100 ca weniger die du ja schonmal sparen kannst für den bulldozer oder den nachfolger^^
ich persönlich würde auch gern mal so nen x6 testen aber kaufen...... 
solange der nicht unter 200euro kommt neeeeeeeee


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

der hier kostet nur 188€
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3
wieso nicht ? ö.Ö
der müsste im prinzip "bisschen" besser sein als der X4 und das ist auch 100% spürbar ...


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, hast du doch deine Hardware schon und sie soll an diesem Wochenende zusammengebaut werden, richtig?

Wenn du nicht wieder einen Teil zurückschicken möchtest, dann spielt es doch keine Rolle ob CPU/GPU XY gerade schneller ist als dein neu gekauftes System, oder?

Du kannst nicht immer auf alles warten und im Hardwarebereich gibt es nun einmal Komponenten die sich recht schnell ändern, ob man diese dann aber auch gleich unbedingt braucht, vor allem wenn das Budget irgendwo begrenzt ist, ist eine andere Sache.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bääängel (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn, du solltest dich auch immer fragen, wozu du den Rechner hauptsächlich nutzen möchtest. Für Bildbearbeitung ist der Hexacore am sinnvollsten für Games bringt der atm noch nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> der hier kostet nur 188€
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3
> wieso nicht ? ö.Ö
> der müsste im prinzip "bisschen" besser sein als der X4 und das ist auch 100% spürbar ...


 
Nö, der 1055T ist langsamer als der 965. Einfach deshalb, weil die Games die mehr Kerne nicht nutzen können und da die beiden Prozessoren die gleiche Architektur haben, entscheidet die CPU, die höher getaktet ist, das Rennen.
Lass den 965 drinne, der hat mehr als genug Power für alles.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Mai 2010)

Hatten wir nicht gesagt du baust das Ding einfach zusammen und hast Spaß?

Es hat keinen Nutzen jetzt noch Teile zu verändern lass ihn so.

Wer sagt dir das Hexacore besser ist?


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

soooooooo leute
bin gerade am neuen rechner
der ist MEGA MEGA MEGA leise.
power hat er genug ...
bin sehr zufrieden. Der hat alles super eingestellt. Das einzige was mich aufgeregt hat ist einfach das er mir zeigen wollte wie der standby modus funtzt.
dabei hat er versucht aus dem standby modus mit klicks auf die tastatur rauszukommen doch es hat nicht gebracht.
und er hat einfach den kabel hinten gezogen weil sonst nichts mehr ging.
bei nächsten mal hat er das nochmal versucht und es ging wieder nicht und so hat er wieder den kabel hinten gezogen ..
aber sonst alles super
habe windows7 64bit
das einzige was halt bisschen laut ist , ist der orangene lüfer :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das einzige was halt bisschen laut ist , ist der orangene lüfer :/


 
Sag ich doch.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Sag ich doch.


HOLLA !!! meine computermaus ist gerade kaputtgegangen Voilá 
glücklicherweise habe ich eine optische ersatzmaus, die ich mal von meiner alten klassenlehrerin geschenkt bekommen habe 
zum thema lüfter:
ich habe hinten am mainbaord so eine regulierung wo ich die lüfter regulieren kann ob sie nun laut sein sollen oder leise 
zudem habe ich heute eine neuerfahrung gemacht. seit 7 jahren dachte ich , ich hätte eine 16k leitung, heute stellt sich heraus das ich nur 2k habe 

zudem ist komischerweise der internet explorer schneller als firefox ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Man sollte schon wissen, wie schnelle die eigenen Leitung ist. 

Firefox kannst du vergessen, der taugt nichts.


----------



## Kaktus (23. Mai 2010)

Hey, nix gegen den Fux. Grade die vielen Plug Ins machen den Browser sehr attraktiv. Ansonsten Opera verwenden.
Das der IE schneller sein soll als der Fux, das glaub ich kaum, da stimmt dann irgendwas nicht oder du hast eine alte Version.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Man sollte schon wissen, wie schnelle die eigenen Leitung ist.


wie hattten eig. immer 16k ..
jedenfalls habe ich nun meinen tollen rechner.
morgen kommt ein kollege und installiert mit crysis 
mal schauen wie mein rechner das packt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Hey, nix gegen den Fux. Grade die vielen Plug Ins machen den Browser sehr attraktiv. Ansonsten Opera verwenden.
> Das der IE schneller sein soll als der Fux, das glaub ich kaum, da stimmt dann irgendwas nicht oder du hast eine alte Version.


 
Google Chrome ist verdammt schnell.



Xburn schrieb:


> wie hattten eig. immer 16k ..
> jedenfalls habe ich nun meinen tollen rechner.
> morgen kommt ein kollege und installiert mit crysis
> mal schauen wie mein rechner das packt


 
Mit viel Glück mittle Details in 1280x1024 Auflösung.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> glücklicherweise habe ich eine optische ersatzmaus, die ich mal von meiner alten klassenlehrerin geschenkt bekommen habe
> ...



Igitt!!! 
Was hast du mit der gemacht?  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück mittle Details in  1280x1024 Auflösung.



Ärger ihn nicht schon wieder. 

Fotos!!!

Viel Spaß mit dem PC.

Ich hab schon gedacht das wird hier nie was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich hab schon gedacht das wird hier nie was.


 
Schrei es nicht zu laut raus.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Igitt!!!
> Was hast du mit der gemacht?


die hatte mal einen alten pc ihrer eltern und wollte den verschenken (war in der 8ten klasse) und dann hat sie mir die Maus geschenkt und den Stromkabel 



> Fotos!!!


mache ich gleich warte, ich muss hier erstamal ein wichtiges problem mit dem bios beseitigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mache ich gleich warte, ich muss hier erstamal ein wichtiges problem mit dem bios beseitigen


 
Bios wegflashen hilft immer.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die hatte mal einen alten pc ihrer eltern und wollte den verschenken (war in der 8ten klasse) und dann hat sie mir die Maus geschenkt und den Stromkabel





Das Stromkabel?


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Bios wegflashen hilft immer.


 -.- das war nicht witzig 



> Das Stromkabel?


habe ich früher als peitsche benutzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Hat denn der "Experte" das Bios aktuallisiert?


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

hier die bilder:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/4T5TQ4HjJh.jpg

bild2:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/omxUJe82QQ.jpg

viel spaß XD

Und danke nochmal an euch alle wegen der guten Kaufberatung 



> Hat denn der "Experte" das Bios aktuallisiert?


von der graka ja 
vom mobo hatte er das allerneuste draufgeballert ..
das wars 
und halt die anderen wichtigen driver+treiber


----------



## Squatrat (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> habe ich früher als peitsche benutzt



Für die Lehrerin. 

Sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Gehts noch etwas Unschärfer? 

Dann ist gut, bis auf den Lüfter ist also alles OK?


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Für die Lehrerin.


nein für die mitschüler*innen * 



> Sieht wirklich gut aus.


danke 



> Gehts noch etwas Unschärfer?


hä hä -.- xDD ich habs einfach ein billig foto gemacht, erkannbar ist das alles da allemal 



> Dann ist gut, bis auf den Lüfter ist also alles OK?


die lüfter höre ich auch nur wenn ich mein ohr an den pc dranhalte sonst höre ich sie nicht .. 
also extrem leise eig. bzw. im MOMENT ich zogge ja nix gerade ... kriege morgen erst die ganzen games

joa also die festplatte hat im leistungsindex eine 5,9 ö.Ö
das ist komisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Ist normal, eine Magnetplatte hat immer 5,9, war schon unter Vista so.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

wir versuchen gerade hochztakten per ein programm xDD
meine maus und tastatur geht bei herunterfahen nicht aus, wieso ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Weil Strom auf dem USB Port ist, auch wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Weil Strom auf dem USB Port ist, auch wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist.


maus und tastatur sind ps2 , kann ich das irgendwie abschalten ?


----------



## Squatrat (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wir versuchen gerade hochztakten per ein programm xDD



Was hochzutakten?

5-10 Mhz Schritte bei der Grafikkarte dann Stabilitätstest!


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Was hochzutakten?
> 
> 5-10 Mhz Schritte bei der Grafikarte dann Stabilitätstest!


er hat mich gerade versucht per teamviewer meinen rechner hochzutakten und fehlgeschlagen.
mein Evo board hatte paar softwares installiert wie z.b ein Turbo und eine andere Software zum hochtakten. beide wurden istalliert.
zudem meinte er er müsste persönlich vorbeikommen oder ich sollte den "jumper" oder sowas am mainbaord lößen und dann das per bios hochtakten das wäre sicherer und besser
ich weiß aber nicht wie das geht ...
das ist echt mies ..
ich wollte lediglich paar sachen

1.) das meine cpu auf 4 x 3,6 läuft (sollte ja nicht eine allzugroßes problem sein)
2.) das bei mir statt 1333mhz 1600mhz anerkannt werden
und das meine ps2 tastatur und maus nicht mehr leuten.
das sind die einzigen sachen ..
vielleicht kann mir einer von euch ja helfen ..

ich musste gerade meinen pc mit dem restart knopf neustarten, weil die software hängengeblieben ist ...
ey es wurde bei dem neuen pc schon 2 mal der stecker gezogen und 1 mal resettet ... wenns so wietergeht ist er ein fall für den notartzt ...
was kann ich tuhen leute ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> maus und tastatur sind ps2 , kann ich das irgendwie abschalten ?


 
Geh mal ins Bios, bei Power müsste da was entsprechendes stehen.



Xburn schrieb:


> 2.) das bei mir statt 1333mhz 1600mhz anerkannt werden


 
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass sie RAMs als 1333er erkannt werden. Musst du halt im Bios manuell einstellen.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Geh mal ins Bios, bei Power müsste da was entsprechendes stehen.


war ich gerade habe alles versucht, nIX =(



> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass sie RAMs als 1333er erkannt werden. Musst du halt im Bios manuell einstellen.


joa das weiss ich ja auch , aber wie :/

und was soll ich mit der maus und der tastatur machen ? beide gehen beim herunterfahren nicht aus und leuchten selbst nach ausgeschaltetem rechner ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Dann schau mal ins Power Menü, da steht, wie man das abschalten kann.
Frag doch den "Experten".


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Dann schau mal ins Power Menü, da steht, wie man das abschalten kann.
> Frag doch den "Experten".


der weiß es auch nicht
sag mal bitte

ein kollege hat eine gtx260 und hat beim leistungsinxed 7,2 punkte, meine ist die 5850 und hat 7,7 punkte und er sagt mir gerade 
"deine kann garnicht VIEL besser sein als meine grafikkarte weil deine lediglich 0,5 punkte mehr als meine hat"
ich sage dem "junge meine grafiikarten kostet nicht nur 150€ mehr als deine , sondern hat auch einen dem entsprechende leistung"
der wiederrum sagt "ja was du sagst, ich vertrau dem leistungsindex, deine hat lediglich 0,5punkte mehr , sie ist also nicht viel besser als meine gtx260 sondern etwas ..."
was sagt ihr ???
was soll ich dem antworten ?

übrigens: hab die einstellung fürs die maus+tastatur gefunden , beide leuten nicht ..
der rechner läuft auf 1600mhz 

@ quanti: wie übertakte ich die cpu ? XDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> der weiß es auch nicht
> sag mal bitte


 
Keine Ahnung, dazu muss ich dein Bios erst mal genau anschauen. Ich muss mir mal das Handbuch ziehen, dann kann ich nachgucken.
Welches Brett hast du nochmal?



Xburn schrieb:


> ein kollege hat eine gtx260 und hat beim leistungsinxed 7,2 punkte, meine ist die 5850 und hat 7,7 punkte und er sagt mir gerade
> "deine kann garnicht VIEL besser sein als meine grafikkarte weil deine lediglich 0,5 punkte mehr als meine hat"
> ich sage dem "junge meine grafiikarten kostet nicht nur 150€ mehr als deine , sondern hat auch einen dem entsprechende leistung"
> der wiederrum sagt "ja was du sagst, ich vertrau dem leistungsindex, deine hat lediglich 0,5punkte mehr , sie ist also nicht viel besser als meine gtx260 sondern etwas ..."
> ...


 
Du zeigst mit dem Finger auf ihn und lachst ihn so laut aus, bis er heulend zu seiner Mama läuft.  

Der Lestungsindex ist Schnuppe, den kann man sich in den Hintern drücken.
Im oberen Bereich ist der Unterschied zwar groß, aber eben nicht mehr anhand der Zahlen.
von 7.0 zu 7,5 bedeutet mindestens doppelt so schnell, also ist deine Graka ungefähr doppelt so schnell wie seine.
Zusammen mit deinem Brett und der CPU dürfte dein System also drei Mal so schnell sein wie sein Rechner.

Daher, auslachen....  



Xburn schrieb:


> übrigens: hab die einstellung fürs die maus+tastatur gefunden , beide leuten nicht ..
> der rechner läuft auf 1600mhz


 
Geht doch, im Bios steht alles drinne, man muss es nur ausprobieren.



Xburn schrieb:


> @ quanti: wie übertakte ich die cpu ? XDD


 
Bustakt erhöhen. Dazu im Menü Tweaker von Auto auf manuell gehen und damm den Bus Takt suchen.


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

> Bustakt erhöhen. Dazu im Menü Tweaker von Auto auf manuell gehen und damm den Bus Takt suchen.


damit müsste ich mich echt auseinandersetzen
wenn du willst kann ich dir das handbuch einscannen und einschicken dann kannste mir so helfen oder halt per skype oder ts³


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Geh mal ins Bios.
Dort kommst du automatisch auf die Main.
Folgende Registerkarten siehst du noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du gehst in den AI Tweaker rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei "CPU Ratio" gehst du auf manuell und veränderst den Wert, der da steht um eine Stufe nach oben.
Das System neu starten und schon hast du deine CPU übertaktet.
Du kannst das jetzt so weit machen, bis der Rechner nicht mehr startet (immer eine Stufe nach der anderen).
Wenn du herausgefunden hast, bei welcher Stufe der Rechner abschmiert, gehst du eben eine Stufe zurück. dort testen, ob der Rechner stabil läuft.
Wenn nicht, noch eine Stufe zurück, wieder testen.
Wenn stabil, kannst du es so lassen und hast nun eine übertaktete CPU.

Die Temps natürlich immer kontrollieren.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2010)

meinste nicht er sollte erstma den multi höher schrauben der 965er is doch black edition oder?
warum weißte ja


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Sollte man nicht immer vorher den Ram Takt festsetzen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/81-pcgh-extreme-prozessoren-auf-stabilitaet-testen.html

Und:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/17016-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage und zwar ich will command conquer 4 spielen und das unterstützt nur direct x9
ich weiß nicht ob mein pc das hat
was sollte ich machen ?
mein pc hat bestimmt direct x10


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

c&c funktioniert locker, ist ja abwärtskompatibel. Wäre ja auch ein bisschen doof für ea, wenn sie ein game rausbringen, welches die wenigsten zocken könnten. 

Ps: Ich kann auch mit meiner HD4890 mit DX 10.1 C&C Tiberium sun von 1999 zocken


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> mal ne frage und zwar ich will command conquer 4 spielen und das unterstützt nur direct x9
> ich weiß nicht ob mein pc das hat
> was sollte ich machen ?
> mein pc hat bestimmt direct x10



Dein PC hat DirectX 11.

Wie bereits gesagt alles abwärtskompatibel. Sonst würde keines meiner Spiele mehr laufen.


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

aber beim starten des spiels steht da :

d3dx9_35.dll

fehlt
was ist nun ? ö.ö


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> aber beim starten des spiels steht da :
> 
> d3dx9_35.dll
> 
> ...



Windows 7 hat immer DX11.

Start --> Suche DXDIAG Enter


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

> d3dx9_35.dll


die datei fehlt beim game ...


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die datei fehlt beim game ...



Welches C&C?

Game deinstallieren, neu installieren.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

C&C4
Kannst auch nach nem Patch guggen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Lad dir mal DX9 runter. KLICK
Installieren und dann klapps auch mit dem Game.



pagani-s schrieb:


> meinste nicht er sollte erstma den multi höher schrauben der 965er is doch black edition oder?
> warum weißte ja


 
Die "CPU Ratio" ist der Multi.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

Aber schon iwie ein bisschen merkwürdig, dass man sich DX9 extra runterladen muss. Installiert man doch immer mit oder der fragt einen wenn man das Spiel starten will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was für eine Installationsroutine das Game hat.
Kenne ich aber auch, dass eine bestimmte DLL Datei fehlt und deswegen das Game nicht startet, gerade seit man die DX9 Games auf Sieben spielen will.
Deswegen, einfach die komplette DX9 Routine extra installieren und dann hat man Ruhe.


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

ich bin gerade ein game am zocken was man eig. mit 8facher kantenglättung zocken kann, bei mir wird aber nur die 3fache angezeigt WIESO ?
es handelt sich um command and conquer tiberium wars
crysis kann ich auch nur mit 8facher spielen ...


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich bin gerade ein game am zocken was man eig. mit 8facher kantenglättung zocken kann, bei mir wird aber nur die 3fache angezeigt WIESO ?
> es handelt sich um command and conquer tiberium wars
> crysis kann ich auch nur mit 8facher spielen ...



Kannst du das nicht im Spiel umstellen?

Ansonsten im Treiber forcieren.


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

> Kannst du das nicht im Spiel umstellen?


nöö



> Ansonsten im Treiber forcieren.


inwifern ?

wieso installieren und deinstallieren sich die games so ******** lange ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich bin gerade ein game am zocken was man eig. mit 8facher kantenglättung zocken kann, bei mir wird aber nur die 3fache angezeigt WIESO ?
> es handelt sich um command and conquer tiberium wars
> crysis kann ich auch nur mit 8facher spielen ...


 
Bei Crysis kannst du bei ATI nur 8 fach einstellen, wenn du 16 haben willst, musst du eine Nvidia kaufen. 



Xburn schrieb:


> wieso installieren und deinstallieren sich die games so ******** lange ?


 
Weil die Daten geschrieben und gelöscht werden, das dauert eben.


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> inwifern ?



Indem du es im CCC (Treiber-Kontrolle) für alle Anwendungen festlegst.

/Edit: Spammst du quanti immernoch mit PNs zu?


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

jedenfalls hat meine grafikkarte hinten 3 ausgänge
einmal einen ausgang für den monitor, einmal HDMI
und einmal so ein parallelogramm ähnliches teil, nur das die andere seite senkrecht verläuft.
ich habe diesen komischen ausgang mit dem hdmi ausgang verwechselt und habe dort versucht mein hdmi kabel reinzutuhen ohne erfolg. habs auch reingedrückt (fest) da ich dachte es wäre der hdmi ausgang.
Später bemerkte ich das es der andere ausgang ist und habe mein hdmi kabel in den richtigen ausgang reingetahn.
spiele funzen zwar immer noch aber denkt ihr ich kann da was beschädigt haben und was war das für ein ausgang ? ö.Ö

zudem eine weitere frage und zwar muss ich für mittwoch eine "computer spiele" präsentation machen, über die spiele genre, sucht usw. also lediglich 10 seiten und keine mehr.
was kann ich da so alles reinbringen was meint ihr ?


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> jedenfalls hat meine grafikkarte hinten 3 ausgänge
> einmal einen ausgang für den monitor, einmal HDMI
> und einmal so ein parallelogramm ähnliches teil, nur das die andere seite senkrecht verläuft.
> ich habe diesen komischen ausgang mit dem hdmi ausgang verwechselt und habe dort versucht mein hdmi kabel reinzutuhen ohne erfolg. habs auch reingedrückt (fest) da ich dachte es wäre der hdmi ausgang.
> ...



Display Port. Sollte nicht kaputt gegangen sein mach mal ein Foto von.



Xburn schrieb:


> zudem eine weitere frage und zwar muss ich für mittwoch eine "computer spiele" präsentation machen, über die spiele genre, sucht usw. also lediglich 10 seiten und keine mehr.
> was kann ich da so alles reinbringen was meint ihr ?



In der Rumperlkammer gibt es einen Laberthread schreib derartiges da rein, sonst wird hier geschlossen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii.html


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

> Display Port. Sollte nicht kaputt gegangen sein mach mal ein Foto von.


ich habe da keinen stecker drinnen , wozu ist dieser port gut ?



> In der Rumperlkammer gibt es einen Laberthread schreib derartiges da rein, sonst wird hier geschlossen.


geht klar


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Mai 2010)

> Bei Crysis kannst du bei ATI nur 8 fach einstellen, wenn du 16 haben willst, musst du eine Nvidia kaufen.


 Oder eine 4870x2 aufwärts. 



> In der Rumperlkammer gibt es einen Laberthread schreib derartiges da rein, sonst wird hier geschlossen.


So streng würd ich's nicht sehen. Der Thread hier ist eh halb Laberthread.  Bei Crysis wäre ich schon mit 4xAA mehr als zufireden. 

Achja und die Settings wie AA bitte nicht im Treiber forcieren. InGame kann man das viel besser ausloten und auch die Performance ist bei InGame eingestelltem AA besser als bei AA, welches im CCC eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich habe da keinen stecker drinnen , wozu ist dieser port gut ?



Ist halt ein anderer Anschluß schon mal was von google gehört? 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> So streng würd ich's nicht sehen. Der Thread hier ist eh halb  Laberthread.



Stimmt. 
BTW: Wie ist bei euch das Wetter?



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Achja und die Settings wie AA bitte nicht im Treiber forcieren. InGame  kann man das viel besser ausloten und auch die Performance ist bei  InGame eingestelltem AA besser als bei AA, welches im CCC eingestellt  wurde.



Er konnte aber irgendwie nur 3 Fach einstellen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Mai 2010)

> BTW: Wie ist bei euch das Wetter?


Heute fast durchgehend Sonnenschein.  

Wegen des AA. Naja bei so nem alten Game muss man leider damit rechnen, dass nicht alles auf aktueller Höhe ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Er konnte aber irgendwie nur 3 Fach einstellen.


 
Mehr lässt das Game bei ATI Karten nicht zu.


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Heute fast durchgehend Sonnenschein.
> 
> Wegen des AA. Naja bei so nem alten Game muss man leider damit rechnen, dass nicht alles auf aktueller Höhe ist.



Bei mir auch. Ich hoffe es bleibt so. 

Dann wird diese Woche doch noch zu was zu gebrachen sein (zumindest das Wochenende).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mehr lässt das Game bei ATI Karten  nicht zu.



Stell dir vor wie ich das Fenster öffne und ganz laut Fanboy brülle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Stell dir vor wie ich das Fenster öffne und ganz laut Fanboy brülle.


 
Ist eine reine Vermutung, aber vorstellbar.


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

> Ist halt ein anderer Anschluß schon mal was von google gehört?


sag mal 

BTW: habe nun metro *_^
zogge das aber im offline modus 
mir fehlt nurnoch ressi5 und fallout 3


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Wie sind denn die Settings bei Metro?


----------



## Squatrat (24. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> sag mal



Hier:

Let me google that for you


----------



## Xburn (24. Mai 2010)

> Wie sind denn die Settings bei Metro?


habs noch nicht installiert, will erstmal crysis anfangen zu zoggen, mache gerade erstmal eine präsentatio nund abend zogge ich


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

hallo
ich installiere gerade resident evil 5 und danach woltle ich bc2 installiere.
irgendwie installiert sich resident evil 5 extrem langsam, das installiert sich seit 25minuten und hat erst 8 % oder so ...
woran liegt das ?


----------



## Kaktus (25. Mai 2010)

Installation über Steam? Oder von einem Datenträger?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> hallo
> ich installiere gerade resident evil 5 und danach woltle ich bc2 installiere.
> irgendwie installiert sich resident evil 5 extrem langsam, das installiert sich seit 25minuten und hat erst 8 % oder so ...
> woran liegt das ?


 
Das Spiel ist eh beschissen, ich würde es gleich entsorgen. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Installation über Steam? Oder von einem Datenträger?


 
Bei der Steamless Version dauerts halt etwas länger.


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

ich installiere das halt von einer CD aus, und das spiel ist nicht beschissen , da sagen die Gameplay Videos was anderes.
Bald ist Metro & Fallout 3 an ..
will von Fallout das "Game of Years" Paket.
aber sooo lange für ein spiel installieren ? da ist was schief oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ich installiere das halt von einer CD aus, und das spiel ist nicht beschissen , da sagen die Gameplay Videos was anderes.


 
Spiels halt, dann wirds du merken, wie beschissen es ist, vorallem die Steuerung.
Wenn du zielst, kannst du nicht mehr laufen, voll beschissen. 

Kann die DVD im Eimer sein?


----------



## Kaktus (25. Mai 2010)

Na komm, alles Geschmackssache. 

ICh denke das die DVD entweder Kratzer hat, verdreckt ist, oder das der Laser des Laufwerks verdreckt ist oder generell am abkacken ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das Laufwerk ja neu gekauft worden. 
Könnte also an der DVD liegen, aber dann würde sich Windows mal mit einem CRC Fehler melden als dauerhaft auf der Stelle rumzueiern.


----------



## Squatrat (25. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> will von Fallout das "Game of Years" Paket.



Musst du wohl mit Mami oder Papi noch ein paar mal einkaufen gehen. 

Achja Seite 93. 

Laber-Thread III


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

> Musst du wohl mit Mami oder Papi noch ein paar mal einkaufen gehen.


hä hä ...
ich habe einen minijob , dann gehts ... das sagt ausgerechnet der 5er schreiber 
bien 

zudem habe ich gerade rausgefunden das die installation so lange dauert ... echt dumm geproggt ...



> ICh denke das die DVD entweder Kratzer hat, verdreckt ist, oder das der  Laser des Laufwerks verdreckt ist oder generell am abkacken ist.


das laufwerk ist neu, frisch gekauft , die cd weisst echt paar kratzer auf ... :/


> Spiels halt, dann wirds du merken, wie beschissen es ist, vorallem die  Steuerung.
> Wenn du zielst, kannst du nicht mehr laufen, voll beschissen.


grafik&gameplay sind gut

*edit:*
Na super ... Battelfield Bad Company 2 installiert sich mind, genauso lange ..... *was ist das ??!!!*


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage
bei resident evil 5 war ein keygen dabei , den musste ich aber nirgens angeben , obwohl der bei der CD dabei lag .
wieso ?


----------



## Bääängel (25. Mai 2010)

Jetzt fragt er die Frage schon in zwei Threads. 
Ich habe dir im Laber fred geantwortet, aber es kann auch anders sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Na super ... Battelfield Bad Company 2 installiert sich mind, genauso lange ..... *was ist das ??!!!*


 
Ist normal, von der DVD auf die Festplatte schaufeln dauert eben.


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

> Ist normal, von der DVD auf die Festplatte schaufeln dauert eben.


ich sehe zum ersten mal das sich ein game so lange installt, krass ...
jedenfalls hab ich es geschafft , nun fehlt mir lediglich eine bessere maus :/


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

also muss echt sagen bin mit der leitung des pc's sehr sehr sehr zufrieden.
crysis läuft auf max. mit allen setting auf ultra hoch und maximaler kantenglättung ohne einen einzelnen ruckler oder hänger wobei ich im hintergrund viele prozesse am laufen habe G.E.I.L

würde echt gerne wissen wie viel FPS Crysis bei mir hat, wie soll das gehen ? per Fraps oder gibts da ne andere möglichkeit ? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Kannst du mit Fraps machen, einfach runterladen, installieren und dann schauen, was er anzeigt.


----------



## Kaktus (25. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube das war der längste Beratungsthread bei dem der TE wirklich von Anfang bis Ende mit in der Diskussion war, den ich je gesehen habe. Und ich habe selten jemanden mit derart viel Geduld wie Quanti erlebt. Bei dem würde ich mich an deiner Stelle noch mal ganz dick bedanken. Das ist absolut nicht üblich in einem Forum. 

Zu deiner Frage, Fraps ist dafür generell am Besten geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Und ich habe selten jemanden mit derart viel Geduld wie Quanti erlebt. Bei dem würde ich mich an deiner Stelle noch mal ganz dick bedanken. Das ist absolut nicht üblich in einem Forum.


 
Vorallem, wenn ich mir die vielen PNs anschaue.


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

> Vorallem, wenn ich mir die vielen PNs anschaue.


ah komm , ich habe mich doch bedankt =(
sieh es mal so , wegen mir hast du 1k beiträge mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Sind nur 267. 
Aber dafür hat mich das 3 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet.


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

*Ausgrab, der Thread darf nicht sterben* 

Quanti hast du ne Strichliste gemacht.


----------



## Xburn (26. Mai 2010)

haha 
der stribt schon net 

habe gerade was im hintergrund gedownloeaded und habe crysis gezoggt in der zeit.
komsicherweise ist crysis eingefreezt was sonst nie passiert und ich konnte weder den task manager aufrufen, noch die tastatur anklicken oder maus oder WIN-taste und Tab
nix hat gebraucht.
ich habe einfach den ausschalt knopf lange gedrückt bis der rechner ausging, das war die einzige möglichkeit oder ? damit schade ich aber massiv dem computer neh ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> *Ausgrab, der Thread darf nicht sterben*
> 
> Quanti hast du ne Strichliste gemacht.


 
Nö, steht da, einfach in der Übersicht, die Antworten des jeweiligens Threads anschauen. KLICK

Jetzt sind 268.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> haha
> der stribt schon net
> 
> habe gerade was im hintergrund gedownloeaded und habe crysis gezoggt in der zeit.
> ...


 

ne da passiert nix


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Crysis schmiert immer mal gerne ab, gewöhn dich daran.


----------



## Xburn (26. Mai 2010)

> Crysis schmiert immer mal gerne ab, gewöhn dich daran.


wieso das den ? ö.Ö
ich komme gerade bei crysis nicht weiter ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, nur Erfahrung.


----------



## Xburn (26. Mai 2010)

> Keine Ahnung, nur Erfahrung.


achso


----------



## Squatrat (26. Mai 2010)

Haha ich bin Nummer drei.

Schön das alles funktioniert hat.

Naja massiv Schaden tust dem PC durch abwürgen nicht, gut ist es aber auch nicht.

Ich mache derartiges übrigens ständig.


----------



## Xburn (27. Mai 2010)

so habe von fraps nun die vollversion erworben und habe bei crysis 30-40 fps beim aufnehmen und sonst 62 beim zoggn. Kann ich bei fraps irgendwie meine stimme dazu aufnehmen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Jo, mit einem Mikro reinlabern.


----------



## Bääängel (27. Mai 2010)

Wozu willst du eigentlich deine Stmme aufnehmen? Oder willst du dir ein Gute-Nacht-Lied, welches du aufgenommen hast am abend abspielen.  

@Quanti
Ich bin dir so dankbar, dass du den Thread hast nicht sterben lassen. Über 1000 Posts soll der noch bekommen, sollte dir ja nicht schwerfallen.


----------



## Squatrat (27. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Ich bin dir so dankbar, dass du den Thread hast nicht sterben lassen. Über 1000 Posts soll der noch bekommen, sollte dir ja nicht schwerfallen.



Wird schon noch. 

Ist glaube ich die wohl längste existierende Kaufberatung.


----------



## Xburn (27. Mai 2010)

> Ist glaube ich die wohl längste existierende Kaufberatung.


das glaube ich auch 

aber wo ist die option für "reinsprechen" ??

ich will einfach lets play videos machen und da muss ich was sagen beim zoggn


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Fraps nimmt den Ton normal auf, wenn du also was reinlaberst, mit Mikro, dann könnte er das auch mit aufnehmen.
Wenn das nicht geht, mischt du das eben später mit zu, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Xburn (27. Mai 2010)

> Fraps nimmt den Ton normal auf, wenn du also was reinlaberst, mit Mikro, dann könnte er das auch mit aufnehmen.
> Wenn das nicht geht, mischt du das eben später mit zu, ist kein Problem.


fraps nimmt das nicht auf das ist das problem bzw. das nimmt irgendwie auf , nur ich weiß nicht wie und wo ..
ich mache das dann mit audacity nur die sache ist die ... wo soll soll ich den sound und das video bearbeiten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Fraps baut ja daraus ein AVI Video. Du hast eine Wave Datei, die dann mit rein muss.
Dazu musst du die Wave Datei vom Fraps Video raustrennen und seprarat bearbeiten, dann wieder zusammenfügen und ein neues Video herstellen.


----------



## Xburn (27. Mai 2010)

mit windows movie maker ?

hallo
habe gerade am rechner folgendes problem.
und zwar habe ich einen neuen rechner bekommen und aus dem alten das laufwerk in den neuen rechner reintuhen lassen.
der alte rechner war zwar alt aber in einem super UFNKTIONIERENDEN zustand.
nun schalte ich den alten rechner ohne laufwerk an und dort kommt beim starten in ROT dieser text:
*
!!!!!! IDE DRIVES INSTALLATION ERROR !!!!!
For beste reliability & performanc , please change the stand alone slave driver to master. System halt ...*

was ist das ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Nö, der ist dafür zu blöd, Virtual Dub ist besser geeignet.
Hast du denn die Dateien auf dem Rechner?


----------



## Squatrat (27. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> *!!!!!! IDE DRIVES INSTALLATION ERROR !!!!!
> For beste reliability & performanc , please change the stand alone slave driver to master. System halt ...*
> 
> was ist das ?



Win XP: IDE DRIVES INSTALLATION ERROR - Computerhilfen.de

Musst das teil auf Master umschalten oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Welches Laufwerk hast du eingebaut, ein IDE Laufwerk?
Dann ist es falsch gejumpert.


----------



## Xburn (27. Mai 2010)

> Nö, der ist dafür zu blöd, Virtual Dub ist besser geeignet.


ist das kostenlos und leicht zu bedienen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Kostet nichts, musst aber fleißig Filter saugen, damit es richtig läuft und du brauchst externe Codes, da Virtual Dub keine mitbringt.
Bedienung ist so eine Sache, viel ausprobieren ist angesagt.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

hmm
kann irgendwie keine videos bei youtube hochladen :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Wieso denn das nicht?
Bis du angemeldet?


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

> Bis du angemeldet?


 klar :/
habe mir gerade msn draufgemacht und movie maker
beide haben sich auf C.// installiert, da konnte ich keinen speicherort festlegen.
bei msn kommt immer sowas wie "möchten sie die unterhaltugnen auf ihrem pc speicher JA ODER NEIN"
ich habe auf ja gedrückt...
nehmen diese dateien viel platz auf C.// weg bzw. stört das C.// ?


----------



## pagani-s (28. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> klar :/
> habe mir gerade msn draufgemacht und movie maker
> beide haben sich auf C.// installiert, da konnte ich keinen speicherort festlegen.
> bei msn kommt immer sowas wie "möchten sie die unterhaltugnen auf ihrem pc speicher JA ODER NEIN"
> ...


 
nein das fällt kaum auf ich mache das auch das ist sowas wie ne textdatei ziemlich klein 
ein paar kb nur


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

soo
habe ja windows 7 und der experte hat mir auf meinen desktop so eine Uhr hingetahn , also eine runde uhr, einen kalender und so ein wetter teil.
habe gerade ausversehen die uhr weggeklickt, wie mache ich mir wieder so eine uhr auf meinen desktop ? :O


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Auf dem leeren Desktop klicken, dann "Minianwendungen" ausführen und die Uhr auswählen, doppelklick und sie ist wieder da.


----------



## Bääängel (28. Mai 2010)

Oder Start>Systemsteuerung>Darstellung>Minianwendungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Oder sich beim "Experten" beschweren, ihm klar machen, dass es seine Schuld ist und ihn zum Vor Ort Service zwingen, gratis versteht sich.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

Videos hochgeladen?

Ich will die sehen.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

> Videos hochgeladen?
> 
> Ich will die sehen.


geht nicht :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Wo ist denn genau das Problem?


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn genau das Problem?



Wahrscheinlich versucht er 10 GB Filmmaterial hochzuladen. 

P.S.: Bei Youtube maximal 10 Minuten.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

> Wahrscheinlich versucht er 10 GB Filmmaterial hochzuladen.
> 
> P.S.: Bei Youtube maximal 10 Minuten.


die datei ist 150mb groß und dauert lediglich 3-6 minuten ...
da steht immer 

*"ein unbekannter fehler ist aufgereten, versuchen sie es später erneut"*


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die datei ist 150mb groß und dauert lediglich 3-6 minuten ...
> da steht immer
> 
> *"ein unbekannter fehler ist aufgereten, versuchen sie es später erneut"*



Format?

Konvertier doch einfach mal.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

> Format?
> 
> Konvertier doch einfach mal.


wma, avi  beides geht nicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine Datei?
Kannst du mir die mal schicken, dann gucke ich sie mir genauer an.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Datei?
> Kannst du mir die mal schicken, dann gucke ich sie mir genauer an.



Wie soll er die dir den schicken?

Will auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Er kanns auf meinem Server uploaden.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er kanns auf meinem Server uploaden.



Will auch.

Gib mir den Link. 

Hat er das mittlerweile schon öfters gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

squatrat schrieb:


> will auch.
> 
> Gib mir den link.
> 
> Hat er das mittlerweile schon öfters gemacht?


 
nö..
Nö..
Nö..


----------



## Squatrat (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> nö..
> Nö..
> Nö..



Och meno. 

Dann sorge mal für einen Youtube-Link.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

ja toll -.-
da spreche ich zwar nicht , ist ein einfaches gameplay video ...
mist mist ...
war früher auch so dann habe ich das mit so nem anderen upload bei youtube versucht und es ging dann ...


----------



## Xburn (29. Mai 2010)

mann ..
ich kann eifnach nichts bei youtube hochladen ...
nichts geht ... format ist richtig ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Dann schick mir das Video und ich gucks mir an, wo der Fehler ist.


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Dann schick mir das Video und ich gucks mir an, wo der Fehler ist.


wie ? ö.Ö
hat lediglich 150mb


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2010)

Hab ich dir auch schon gesagt, auf meinen Server hochladen.
Daten kannst du per PN bekommen.


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Hab ich dir auch schon gesagt, auf meinen Server hochladen.
> Daten kannst du per PN bekommen.


dann würde ich sie gerne mal bekommen


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

Wollt ihr etwa so kurz vor den 1000 posts schlapp machen?
Wie läufts den so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

Frag ich mich auch, seit einigen Tagen nichts mehr gehört. 
Wahrscheinlich ist der AMD explodiert.


----------



## Squatrat (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab eine Diskussion über Rauchen am PC und Torrent mit ihm geführt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

Ach deswegen hat er mir immer was von Torrent erzählt ich hatte keine Ahnung, was er meint.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

Noch neun, nein - noch acht.
Scheint ja dann wohl alles zu laufen.


----------



## Xburn (5. Juni 2010)

sorry bin wieder da 

wegen den torrent wollte ich wissen ob das legal ist..
habe mittlerweile herausgefunden das es durch chip legale torrents gibts.
also programme durch torrent zu downloaden von chip ^^
ich habe seit 2 wochen das erste mal von torrents gehört

und mein amd lebt
auch wenn er ab und zu rumzickt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> auch wenn er ab und zu rumzickt ...


 
Was meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Xburn (5. Juni 2010)

> auch wenn er ab und zu rumzickt ...


ja z.b habe ich heute ressi 5 durch, und dann kamen halt die hersteller und die produzenten die das game erfunden und gemacht haben.
ich drücke auf ESC fürs abbrechen der credits
dann hängt sich auf EINMAL das game auf, musste ich durch task manager wegmachen -.-


----------



## Xburn (5. Juni 2010)

> auch wenn er ab und zu rumzickt ...


ja z.b habe ich heute ressi 5 durch, und dann kamen halt die hersteller und die produzenten die das game erfunden und gemacht haben.
ich drücke auf ESC fürs abbrechen der credits
dann hängt sich auf EINMAL das game auf, musste ich durch task manager wegmachen -.-


----------



## seiender (5. Juni 2010)

Das msus doch aber nicht an deiner Hardware liegen 0.o


----------



## Bääängel (5. Juni 2010)

Und außerdem: Credits anschauen ist manchmal ganz schön, weil die Entwickler manchmal noch schöne Filmchen reinmachen.


----------



## Xburn (5. Juni 2010)

> Und außerdem: Credits anschauen ist manchmal ganz schön, weil die Entwickler manchmal noch schöne Filmchen reinmachen.


das ist langweilig 
egal filmchen oder nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ja z.b habe ich heute ressi 5 durch, und dann kamen halt die hersteller und die produzenten die das game erfunden und gemacht haben.
> ich drücke auf ESC fürs abbrechen der credits
> dann hängt sich auf EINMAL das game auf, musste ich durch task manager wegmachen -.-


 
Sowas kann mal passieren, liegt aber nicht wirklich an der Hardware. Dafür kann es viele verschiedene Gründe geben, ich würde solche Bugs einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Bääängel (5. Juni 2010)

Vor allem sieht man solche Credits jetzt nicht so extrem häufig. Außer man ist professioneller Speedrunner. 

Ps: Jaaaaa, über 1000 postings in diesem Thread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe unter Sieben auch diverse Bugs, egal ob jetzt Game oder nicht, aber wenn ich versuchen würde alle auszumerzen, würde ich nur noch schlossern und dazu habe ich keine Lust, also gewöhnt man sich halt daran, dass der Explorer manchmal beendet wird (wieso auch immer) und andere Dinge.


----------



## Squatrat (5. Juni 2010)

In 7 habe ich noch so gut wie keine Bugs.

Läuft wie geschmiert.

1000er Jubel!!!!!!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. Juni 2010)

yeah 1000 
in 7 haben ich nur manchmal defekte verknüpfungsicon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Seit dem letzen Update vom Divx Player stürzt der ab und zu mal ab.
Abwarten, bis es das nächste Update gibt, dann ist das vielleicht weg.


----------



## Xion4 (6. Juni 2010)

Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme Kaufberatung für Komplett-PCs/Zusammenstellungen aus Einzelteilen und Praxisprobleme


Hat doch schon vor etlichen Seiten geendet. Ich denke hier sollte zugemacht werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juni 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme Kaufberatung für Komplett-PCs/Zusammenstellungen aus Einzelteilen und Praxisprobleme
> 
> 
> Hat doch schon vor etlichen Seiten geendet. Ich denke hier sollte zugemacht werden.



Richtig, daher closed


----------

